# Star Citizen: CIG legt Geschäftszahlen offen! - SQ 42 Beta 2020



## Bonkic (21. Dezember 2018)

*Star Citizen: CIG legt Geschäftszahlen offen! - SQ 42 Beta 2020*

es geschehen noch zeichen und wunder: cig hat seine geschäftszahlen offen gelegt!

ob das jetzt wie in roberts' statement behauptet daran liegt, dass man dies der community aus transparenzgründen (ganz plötzlich) schulde, oder daran, dass man sich einen investor ins haus geholt hat, lass ich an der stelle mal offen. jedenfalls hat besagter investor 46 mio dollar für ~ 10% von cig auf den tisch gelegt. die unternehmensbewertung liegt damit bei knapp unter 0,5 mrd. dollar. das frische geld soll übrigens ausschließlich fürs marketing verwendet werden, also nicht für die entwicklung selbst. 

kommen wir zum interessanten teil, den finanzen. grob gesagt nimmt cig das ein, was es auch ausgibt. in den ersten jahren hat man sich ein wenig speck angefressen, seit 2015 werden rote zahlen geschrieben. ob das auch in diesem jahr so sein wird, bleibt abzuwarten. auf der hohen kante (ohne die frischen 46 mio) hat bzw hatte (ende 2017) cig jedenfalls gerade mal noch 14 mio dollar. mit anderen worten: cig hat bis ende 2017 schon über 200 mio. ausgegeben, also in etwa das, was erst jetzt durch die pledges eingenommen wurde. nur diese alleine genügen also nicht. das hat mich dann doch selbst überrascht, muss ich zugeben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


interessanterweise lag ich also erstaunlich richtig mit meiner kostenschätzung ("pi mal daumen dürfte die entwicklung pro jahr also 50 mio. dollar kosten. ") - scnr  - im laufenden jahr dürften die kosten sehr wahrscheinlich noch leicht gestiegen sein. die gesamtkosten dürften damit, so denke ich, ende 2018 bei um die 260 mio. dollar liegen - ach so; was auch noch bekannt gegeben wurde ist die sc-roadmap: laut dieser soll sq 42 im 2. quartal 2020 beta-status erlangen...

- alles ohne gewähr natürlich. wenn ich was übersehen, falsch interpretiert etc. haben sollte, möge man mich bitte korrigieren. en detail hab ich mir das alles nämlich noch nicht angesehen. -

quelle: https://cloudimperiumgames.com/blog/corporate/cfo-comment-2012-2017-financials


----------



## Zybba (21. Dezember 2018)

Irgendwas ist falsch formatiert am Ende mit der Farbe.
Ansonsten wär die Quelle noch gut gewesen.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Dezember 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ansonsten wär die Quelle noch gut gewesen.



hab ich ergänzt. danke für den hinweis.


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Dezember 2018)

Irre. Personalkosten hauen halt doch ordentlich rein. Danke für die Aufschlüsselung!


----------



## McDrake (21. Dezember 2018)

Zu viel Geld haben sie dann anscheinend nicht, wenn sie Geld von einem Investor brauchen.
Denn warum sonst, sollte man Geld von "Fremden" nehmen, welche sicherlich ein Resultat (=Gewinn) sehen wollen.

Wen ein Millionär Geld vergibt, dann will ers mindestens wieder zurück.
So unabhängig, wie sich CR gibt, sind sie damit eher nicht mehr. Dafür steigt der Druck.
Denn Backer werden, falls SC "stirbt", von ihren 1500.--Schiffen nix haben und werden auch nichts einfordern können.
Ich denke mir, dass so ein Investor sich besser absichert.

Aber vielleicht ist das ganz gut, wennda 2 neue Köpfe mit im Boot sind und das Ruder ein wenig mehr in die Hand nehmen.

//Das Ganze ging ja schon länger über die Bühne. Wird aber erst jetzt öffentlich gemacht, weils an anderer Stelle vermutet wurde und es eigentlich seit kurzem Beweise gab, für solche Transaktionen.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Dezember 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Zu viel Geld haben sie dann anscheinend nicht, wenn sie Geld von einem Investor brauchen.



leider bedeuten diese zahlen, dass roberts seine backer auch in diesem punkt wieder mal angelogen hat: im vergangenen jahr behauptete er noch, dass die entwicklung problemlos abgeschlossen werden könnte, wenn man das funding sofort stoppen würde. jeder kann sehen, dass das nicht der fall ist: mit 14 mio. dollar kann (/konnte) cig gerade mal die kosten von 3,5 monaten decken! 

mich würde interessieren, wie die backer diese zahlen aufgenommen haben. vielleicht kann jemand, der im offiz. forum unterwegs ist, was dazu sagen oder einen link posten. die backer sind jetzt genau in der falle, die unter anderem ich (ja, sorry, war aber halt so^^),  immer mal wieder skizziert hatten: jetzt MÜSSEN sie weiterhin geld geben. wenn die funding-zahlen einbrechen, ist star citizen tot. es sei denn, cig holt noch weitere investoren an bord oder ein großer publisher steigt ein. beides dürfte aber wohl auch kaum im interesse der backer liegen.


----------



## McDrake (21. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren, wie die backer diese zahlen aufgenommen haben. vielleicht kann jemand, der im offiz. forum unterwegs ist, was dazu sagen oder einen link posten. die backer sind jetzt genau in der falle, die unter anderem ich (ja, sorry, war aber halt so^^),  immer mal wieder skizziert hatten: jetzt MÜSSEN sie weiterhin geld geben. wenn die funding-zahlen einbrechen, ist star citizen tot. es sei denn, cig holt noch weitere investoren an bord oder ein großer publisher steigt ein. beides dürfte aber wohl auch kaum im interesse der backer liegen.


Aus meiner Erfahrung (und "abgelesenem  Wissen") denke mir, dass sie der Grossteil HINTER diese Sache stellt.

Nach dem Motto: Machte jede Firma so... solange "mein Game" erscheint...was regen sich jetzt alle darüber auf....
Dass CR, wie du schon geschrieben hast, wiedermal einfach die Unwahrheit gesagt hat, wird die wenigsten interessieren.
Der harte Kern wird sich noch mehr zusammenraufen und noch vehementer gegen Kritik stemmen, weil man sich in der " speziellen Gemeinschaft" befindet und alle anderen keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Loosa (21. Dezember 2018)

Ein Marketingbudget von $50 Mio klingt schon... naja, normal. Mich wundert ein wenig, dass CIG das für nötig hält. Nach jahrelangem Hype und fast selbstlaufender Werbung. Beziehungseise viral produzierter.
Im Vergleich zur bisherigen Kampagne ist das irgendwie langweilig traditionell. Genauso, wie sich einen Investor an's Bein zu binden.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> leider bedeuten diese zahlen, dass roberts seine backer auch in diesem punkt wieder mal angelogen hat: im vergangenen jahr behauptete er noch, dass die entwicklung problemlos abgeschlossen werden könnte, wenn man das funding sofort stoppen würde. jeder kann sehen, dass das nicht der fall ist: mit 14 mio. dollar kann (/konnte) cig gerade mal die kosten von 3,5 monaten decken!


... ich warte bis die ersten dümmlichen Hater-Sprüche kommen. 

Wie dem auch sei, mich verwundert genau so wie dich warum CIG plötzlich mit diesen, sind wir mal ehrlich, desaströsen Zahlen um die Ecke kommt. Soll das die Backer animieren noch mehr Geld in das Spiel zustecken? Vor allem mit Q1 2020 für die Alpha von SQ42 oder ist das bereits ein leiser Abschied auf Raten.

"Do the math ..."  

Dennoch ... ich bin auf die Rückmeldungen der 'beinharten' SC-Fans gespannt, vor allem diese, die wie du schon meintest im off. Forum unterwegs sind und uns hier ein paar Infos zuspielen können wie so die Stimmung ist.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ein Marketingbudget von $50 Mio klingt schon... naja, normal. Mich wundert ein wenig, dass CIG das für nötig hält. Nach jahrelangem Hype und fast selbstlaufender Werbung. Beziehungseise viral produzierter.
> Im Vergleich zur bisherigen Kampagne ist das irgendwie langweilig traditionell. Genauso, wie sich einen Investor an's Bein zu binden.


... nun ja, vllt. ist man bei CIG der Meinung neue Spieler anzusprechen. Denn, wie du ja schon meintest: bei der Zielgruppe dürften sie das nicht nötig haben und hier dürfte eigentlich jeder Interessierte bereits Geld in das Spiel gesteckt haben.

Aber die Zahlen von Bonkic sind ja erschreckend genug ... und ich denke das ist der Grund. Hier scheint mal händeringend nach neuen potentiellen Unterstützern zu sein, einfach weil es notwendig ist. Überlebensnotwendig.


----------



## Loosa (21. Dezember 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> "Do the math ..."



Oh, die Zahlen hatte ich mir gar nicht richtig angesehen. Seit drei Jahren geben sie also mehr aus, als sie einnehmen. Hmmm...
Ist die Frage, wie weit das Polster reicht.


----------



## McDrake (21. Dezember 2018)

Mindestens einen Bankkredit habe sie in den UK ja so oder so noch offen, oder?
Was in den USA abgeht, kann man leider nicht so direkt sehen. Da muss man sich aufs Wort von CR verlassen...


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> [...]Ist die Frage, wie weit das Polster reicht.


... die Frage hat Bonkic indirekt beantwortet: wenn man Ende 2017 'nur' noch 14 Mio. Dollar liquide Mittel zur Verfügung hat, dann sollten hier bei allen (!) die Alarmglocken schrillen, inkl. in den Nachbarorten.


----------



## McDrake (21. Dezember 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... die Frage hat Bonkic indirekt beantwortet: wenn man Ende 2017 'nur' noch 14 Mio. Dollar liquide Mittel zur Verfügung hat, dann sollten hier bei allen (!) die Alarmglocken schrillen, inkl. in den Nachbarorten.



Waren diese drei Monate nicht auch immer ein Thema bei einem verhassten Individuum?
Dass, falls (!) kein Geld mehr reinkommen würde, CIG nur für jenen Zeitraum überleben könne?


----------



## Bonkic (21. Dezember 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:
			
		

> Wie dem auch sei, mich verwundert genau so wie dich warum CIG plötzlich mit diesen, sind wir mal ehrlich, desaströsen Zahlen um die Ecke kommt.



ein hilfeschrei? oder es war einfach pflicht wegen des investoreneinstiegs, wie oben schon vermutet.

ich halte die zahlen nämlich auch für absolut katastrophal. die kosten sind völlig aus dem ruder gelaufen.  und in den kommenden 2 jahren wird cig operativ definitiv weiterhin nichts einnehmen, keinen cent.
nehmen wir mal an, der geldfluss bleibt bis dann (ende 2020) gleich, dann stünden wir, sofern ich mich nicht verrechnet habe,  bei ~ 340 mio. dollar (45 mio. pa))! die kosten lägen bei ~ 330 mio. (ebenfalls 45 pa). wobei die eine zahl (funding) imo sogar eher optimistisch angesetzt ist, während ich bei den kosten eher konservativ gerechnet habe. im aktuellen jahr dürften es bspw wie oben schon gesagt vermutlich eher 50 mio. sein, da es inzwischen über 500 angestellte sein sollen. 

cig muss sich eigentlich nach weiteren neuen geldquellen umsehen, oder es kommt zu massenentlassungen. das projekt steht spitz auf knopf. kann unter umständen grad so hinhauen, aber so darf ein seriöser geschäftsmann natürlich nicht rechnen. schon gar nicht, wenn man in erster linie vom eigentlich unkalkulierbaren wohl und wehe der backer abhängig ist.


----------



## Loosa (21. Dezember 2018)

Ah, das ist also "cumulative net position"? Aktueller Kontostand, sozusagen?


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Waren diese drei Monate nicht auch immer ein Thema bei einem verhassten Individuum?
> Dass, falls (!) kein Geld mehr reinkommen würde, CIG nur für jenen Zeitraum überleben könne?


DS macht ja nix weiter als mit Werten, die Durchschnittlich benötigt werden, zu argumentieren ... so wie Bonkic. D.h. man kann ja von DS halten was man möchte, vor allem menschlich, aber die Werte aus seiner Branche wird er kennen und mit diesen rechnen können.

Das ist eben das, was ich immer angesprochen habe: selbst wenn die Spiele von DS scheisse sind bzw. sein sollen, ich kenne kein einziges, so kann er aber trotzdem anhand von Zahlen, die damals schon verfügbar waren, eine kleine Hochrechnung machen & diese bewerten.


----------



## McDrake (21. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> cig muss sich eigentlich nach weiteren neuen geldquellen umsehen,...


Wobei ich mich frage, wer da investieren möchte,sofern er an Gewinn interessiert ist.
Falls SQ42 auf den Markt kommt, welches Geld reinspülen soll, hat ein wohl recht beachtlicher Teil das Game schon als Backer gekauft.
Geld lässt sich damit in meinen Augen nicht gross machen. Das Genre ist relativ "Nischig" und die Hardwareanforderungen gehoben, was die potentielle Käuferschicht noch mehr einschränkt.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Dezember 2018)

Sch...e, jetzt bin ich überzeugt, dass das Projekt "Star Citizen" am Ende doch noch floppen wird. Das scheint mir alles viel zu sehr auf Kante genäht. Ein kleiner Fehler, eine (weitere) ungeplante Verzögerung, und es ist Schicht im Schacht. 

Und das, wo das Ding mittlerweile technisch echt vielversprechend wirkt. 

Ich wünsche mir wirklich, dass sie es noch gebacken kriegen, aber die Realität sieht eher düster aus.


----------



## Loosa (21. Dezember 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Falls SQ42 auf den Markt kommt, welches Geld reinspülen soll, hat ein wohl recht beachtlicher Teil das Game schon als Backer gekauft.
> Geld lässt sich damit in meinen Augen nicht gross machen. Das Genre ist relativ "Nischig" und die Hardwareanforderungen gehoben, was die potentielle Käuferschicht noch mehr einschränkt.



DLCs und Schiffe wären die übliche Melkkuh. Aber das kann dann irgendwann nur zu Lasten des Spielspaßes gehen.
Ich fände es irgendwie cool, wenn man die Dogfights erfolgreich im eSport ansiedeln könnte. Ich glaub' das würde ich mir dann auch mal ansehen. Eine Art epischer Star Wars Finalkämpfe. 
Das ganze dann in die Stadien bringen und an TV-Sender verkaufen.

Naja, träumen darf man ja. Bleiben also DLCs. 



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Sch...e, jetzt bin ich überzeugt, dass das Projekt "Star Citizen" am Ende doch noch floppen wird. Das scheint mir alles viel zu sehr auf Kante genäht. Ein kleiner Fehler, eine (weitere) ungeplante Verzögerung, und es ist Schicht im Schacht.
> 
> Und das, wo das Ding mittlerweile technisch echt vielversprechend wirkt.



Ich wollte ganz am Anfang mal backen, aber habe kein Geld reingesteckt. Von daher warten und Tee trinken.

Was ich nur nicht verstehe, keiner hat bessere Einsicht in die Finanzen wie Roberts. Es muss doch schon seit Jahren klar sein, was die Zahlen sprechen. Wie kann man da Feature um neues Feature bringen, zum Teil sehr cool aber völlig irelevant (Getränkephysik?), anstatt alles auf eine Release-Fassung zu setzen? Und dann weiter gucken.
Sollten die immer neuen Funktionen das Funding weiter sichern? Oder ist er wirklich so ein Fantast wie oft vermutet? Visionen pur aber ohne Realitätssinn.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Dezember 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich frage, wer da investieren möchte,sofern er an Gewinn interessiert ist.



vielleicht ja einer, der nicht an einem direkten return-of-investment interessiert ist. 
infrage kommen da natürlich nur sehr wenige; bspw ein konsolenhersteller. und da, ich hatte ja vor längerem schonmal in die richtung spekuliert, käme mir als erstes microsoft  (vgl. digital anvil / freelancer) in den sinn.
sq 42 als (konsolen-) exklusiv-titel für die xbox two, würde auch terminlich in etwa passen. 2021 ist ja nach jetzigem stand mit einem final release zu rechnen. 
den backern verklickert man, dass alleine microsoft für die portierung verantwortlich war, und alles ist in butter. 

reine spinnerei? wir werden sehen.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Dezember 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Oder ist er wirklich so ein Fantast wie oft vermutet? Visionen pur aber ohne Realitätssinn.



Das hört man in der Branche ja seit über 20 Jahren, und das eben nicht nur von erklärten Roberts-"Hassern". Ihm wird immer bescheinigt, ein brillanter, visionärer Designer zu sein, aber im Gegenzug auch das Problem, sich im "Perfektionierungswahn" zu verlieren und Projekte nicht abschließen zu können (vgl. Star- und Freelancer, aber auch schon bei Wing Commander, Strike Commander, Privateer gab's wohl Probleme).

Und da er jetzt mehr oder weniger komplett als sein eigener Chef auftritt, ohne jegliche äußere Kontrolle, war und ist das natürlich ein Risiko.


----------



## McDrake (21. Dezember 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> DLCs und Schiffe wären die übliche Melkkuh. Aber das kann dann irgendwann nur zu Lasten des Spielspaßes gehen.die


SQ 42 kommt ja schon im Episodenformat. Darum wird das auch kein riesiger Haufen Gelr bringen beim Release der ersten Episode. Da kann man doch im Normalfall von 15-20$ höchstens rechnen. 


> Ich fände es irgendwie cool, wenn man die Dogfights erfolgreich im eSport ansiedeln könnte. Ich glaub' das würde ich mir dann auch mal ansehen. Eine Art epischer Star Wars Finalkämpfe.
> .


 Esport setzt allerdings eher aur niedrigere Hardware, damit die potentielle möglichst gross ist. Oder gibts da Ausnahmen?


----------



## McDrake (21. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren, wie die backer diese zahlen aufgenommen haben.


Wie zu erwarten, alles bestens :
https://www.reddit.com/r/starcitizen/comments/a825bo/hats_off_to_cig_for_transparency/


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2018)

... hier gibt es ein paar winzige Informationen mehr zum 'ominösen' Investor: https://www.golem.de/news/cloud-imp...en-us-dollar-in-star-citizen-1812-138372.html


----------



## Frullo (21. Dezember 2018)

Kleine Frage: Wenn die veröffentlichten Zahlen wirklich so horrend sind, wie Ihr sie hier beschreibt, warum lese ich über dieses "Horrend-sein" nirgendwo ausser bei DS und hier in diesem Thread? 

Zugegeben: Wenn die Einnahmen nicht wie im bisherigen Verlauf weiter fliessen, dann ist tatsächlich bald Schluss - aber bisher deutet ja nichts darauf hin, dass der Strom versiegen würde


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Kleine Frage: Wenn die veröffentlichten Zahlen wirklich so horrend sind, wie Ihr sie hier beschreibt, warum lese ich über dieses "Horrend-sein" nirgendwo ausser bei DS und hier in diesem Thread?


... weil die Zahlen bzw. die Veröffentlichung ja noch recht frisch ist.



> Zugegeben: Wenn die Einnahmen nicht wie im bisherigen Verlauf weiter fliessen, dann ist tatsächlich bald Schluss - aber bisher deutet ja nichts darauf hin, dass der Strom versiegen würde


... was, wie Bonkic schon richtig schrieb, eine Lüge von CR war: er hat ja behauptet, das die Entwicklung von SC finanziell abgesichert wäre, selbst wenn ab heute kein Geld mehr eingenommen werden würde. Den Zahlen können wir aber genau das Gegenteil entnehmen.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Dezember 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Kleine Frage: Wenn die veröffentlichten Zahlen wirklich so horrend sind, wie Ihr sie hier beschreibt, warum lese ich über dieses "Horrend-sein" nirgendwo ausser bei DS und hier in diesem Thread?



zum einen weil, wie rabowke schon sagte, die zahlen erst vor wenigen stunden veröffentlicht wurden. und zum anderen offenbar leider auch, weil die gaming-presse anscheinend keine lust hat, sich damit zu beschäftigen. zumindest auf den deutschen webseiten von pcgames, pcgh, gamestar, eurogamer und co. finde ich bislang nur berichte zum beta-release und vereinzelt noch zum einstieg des investors. kommentare zu den finanzen? fehlanzeige. ich hoffe, da kommt noch was. vielleicht müsste man dann aber eingestehen, dass man sich von roberts selbst zu oft hat honig ums maul hat schmieren lassen. 



> Zugegeben: Wenn die Einnahmen nicht wie im bisherigen Verlauf weiter fliessen, dann ist tatsächlich bald Schluss - aber bisher deutet ja nichts darauf hin, dass der Strom versiegen würde



der strom an einnahmen müsste ja nicht mal vollends versiegen. schon ein rückgang von nur 10 oder 15% könnte dafür sorgen, dass das ohnehin winzige finanzpolster sehr bald völlig weg ist. oder aber dass die investorengelder doch in die entwicklung gepumpt werden müssten, was a) uu nicht mal möglich ist (da zweckgebunden zur verfügung gestellt) oder b) die nächste lüge von roberts wäre. so kann man doch kein 500-leute-unternehmen führen! zumal es ja auch unvorgesehene ausgaben geben kann. was ist mit dem crytek-disput? rücklagen scheint es ja überhaupt nicht zu geben, so weit ich das überblicke. 



			
				Rabowke schrieb:
			
		

> ... was, wie Bonkic schon richtig schrieb, eine Lüge von CR war: er hat ja behauptet, das die Entwicklung von SC finanziell abgesichert wäre, selbst wenn ab heute kein Geld mehr eingenommen werden würde. Den Zahlen können wir aber genau das Gegenteil entnehmen.



hier das zitat: "First of all, we always have a decent amount of money in reserve, so if all support would collapse, we would not suddenly be incapacitated. We plan the scope of the development based on what arrives monthly by the people to support. I’m not worried, because even if no money came in, we would have sufficient funds to complete Squadron 42. The revenue from this could in-turn be used for the completion of Star Citizen.”

ich bin weissgott kein hater, auch wenn das der ein oder andere sicher anders sehen mag, oder hab ein interesse daran im recht zu sein; aber lassen sich die backer eigentlich gerne von roberts verarschen? es ist ja nicht nur diese sache. bei den release-terminen hat er auch regelmäßig gelogen! er hat sich nicht vertan, nicht verschätzt - er hat gelogen! er konnte 2015 nicht davon ausgehen, dass sq42 2016 erscheint und 2016 nicht, dass es 2017 erscheint. wir reden jetzt von einem final release höchstwahrscheinlich 2021! und selbst das ist ja vermutlich noch eher optimistisch gedacht. ich kann nicht verstehen, weshalb man jemandem geld gibt, der einem wieder und wieder ins gesicht lügt.


----------



## Frullo (21. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> zum einen weil, wie rabowke schon sagte, die zahlen erst vor wenigen stunden veröffentlicht wurden.



Kann nicht sein. Bei Smart ist ein Eintrag vom 16.12.2018 drin, wo die Zahlen bereits aufgeführt sind:*** Citizen Dark Money[/url]

Ok, nun gut, vielleicht hat Smart ja die Zahlen aus einer anderen Quelle - was CIG dazu genötigt hätte, selbst in die Offensive zu gehen 



Bonkic schrieb:


> und zum anderen offenbar leider auch, weil die gaming-presse offenbar keine lust hat, sich damit zu beschäftigen. zumindest auf den deutschen webseiten von pcgames, pcgh, gamestar, eurogamer und co. finde ich bislang nur berichte zum beta-release und vereinzelt noch zum einstieg des investors. kommentare zu den finanzen? fehlanzeige. ich hoffe, da kommt noch was. vielleicht müsste man dann aber eingestehen, dass man sich von roberts selbst zu oft hat honig ums maul hat schmieren lassen.



Wenn, wie angenommen, die Zahlen bereits seit mindestens seit 16.12.2018 einsehbar sind, dann ist das in Internet-Zeit gerechnet Äonen. Schon verwunderlich, dass da niemand aufgesprungen ist - und ich meine jetzt nicht nur die deutsche Presse, sondern auch Kotaku und co... 



Bonkic schrieb:


> der strom an einnahmen müsste ja nicht mal vollends versiegen. schon ein rückgang von nur 10 oder 15% könnte dafür sorgen, dass das ohnehin winzige finanzpolster sehr bald völlig weg ist. oder aber dass die investorengelder doch in die entwicklung gepumpt werden müssten, was a) uu nicht mal möglich ist (da zweckgebunden zur verfügung gestellt) oder b) die nächste lüge von roberts wäre. so kann man doch kein 500-leute-unternehmen führen! zumal es ja auch unvorgesehene ausgaben geben kann. was ist mit dem crytek-disput? rücklagen scheint es ja überhaupt nicht zu geben, so weit ich das überblicke.



Wie gesagt - bisher deutet nichts darauf hin, dass die Einnahmen bedeutend zurückgehen würden - insbesondere wenn man die letzten 3 Jahre betrachtet.



Bonkic schrieb:


> hier das zitat: "First of all, we always have a decent amount of money in reserve, so if all support would collapse, we would not suddenly be incapacitated. We plan the scope of the development based on what arrives monthly by the people to support. I’m not worried, because even if no money came in, we would have sufficient funds to complete Squadron 42. The revenue from this could in-turn be used for the completion of Star Citizen.”



Wieso ist das eine Lüge? Wir sehen ja anhand der Zahlen nicht, wieviel davon von SC und wieviel von SQ42 verbraucht werden. Persönlich vermute ich, dass den grössten Teil des Budgets SC und nicht SQ42 verschlingt - von daher liegt es durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen, dass SQ42 tatsächlich mit dem verbleibenden Geld fertiggestellt werden könnte.



Bonkic schrieb:


> ich bin weissgott kein hater, auch wenn das der ein oder andere sicher anders sehen mag, oder hab ein interesse daran im recht zu sein; aber lassen sich die backer eigentlich gerne von roberts verarschen? es ist ja nicht nur diese sache. bei den release-terminen hat er auch regelmäßig gelogen! er hat sich nicht vertan, nicht verschätzt - er hat gelogen! er konnte 2015 nicht davon ausgehen, dass sq42 2016 erscheint und 2016 nicht, dass es 2017 erscheint. wir reden jetzt von einem final release höchstwahrscheinlich 2021! und selbst das ist ja vermutlich noch eher optimistisch gedacht. ich kann nicht verstehen, weshalb man jemandem geld gibt, der einem wieder und wieder ins gesicht lügt.



Ehrlich gesagt: Ich habe ihm (was SC und SQ42 betrifft) genau 1 mal Geld gegeben und war mir von Anfang an bewusst, dass dieses Geld "a fond perdu" ist. Wenn es klappt: Super! Wenn nicht: Schade drum, aber was soll's - kein anderer hätte es sonst versucht.

Und mal ganz ehrlich - ich hatte an SC bisher mehr Spass mit meinen investierten rund 100 Euro als an so manch anderem Vollpreistitel wie beispielsweise FC5.

In diesem Sinne: So lange kein offizielles "Aus" kommt und CIG bankrott erklärt wird, so lange bleibe ich (vorsichtig) optimistisch. Aber klar: Neues Geld kriegt er jedenfalls von meiner Seite vor der Fertigstellung nicht


----------



## Bonkic (21. Dezember 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein.



kann nicht nur sein, IST so. 
smart berichtete in seiner "enthüllung" vom 16. lediglich vom investoreneinstieg. 
die finanzzahlen von cig kamen, siehe update, erst am 20., also vergangene nacht hinzu.
und selbst wenn smart alles enthüllt hätte, wäre es nach wie vor eigentlich nur ein gerücht gewesen. sonst wird smart immer als verrückter hingestellt, und jetzt plözlich hätte ihm die presse glauben schenken sollen? 



> Wenn, wie angenommen, die Zahlen bereits seit mindestens seit 16.12.2018 einsehbar sind, dann ist das in Internet-Zeit gerechnet Äonen.



der punkt dürfte sich damit erledigt haben. 



> Wieso ist das eine Lüge? Wir sehen ja anhand der Zahlen nicht, wieviel davon von SC und wieviel von SQ42 verbraucht werden. Persönlich vermute ich, dass den grössten Teil des Budgets SC und nicht SQ42 verschlingt - von daher liegt es durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen, dass SQ42 tatsächlich mit dem verbleibenden Geld fertiggestellt werden könnte.



ernst gemeint? nehmen wir also an, die (damals) 14 millionen verbleibenden dollar hätten genügen sollen; dann hätte cig auf einen schlag geschätzte 90% seiner belegschaft vor die tür setzen müssen. 
eher unrealistisch, oder meinst du nicht? 



> In diesem Sinne: So lange kein offizielles "Aus" kommt und CIG bankrott erklärt wird, so lange bleibe ich (vorsichtig) optimistisch.



das projekt steht auf (extrem) tönernen füßen. darüber haben wir jetzt gewissheit. oder siehst du das anders? bankrott ist cig (noch) nicht. hab ich auch an keiner stelle behauptet.


----------



## Frullo (21. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> kann nicht nur sein, IST so.
> smart berichtete in seiner "enthüllung" vom 16. lediglich vom investoreneinstieg.
> die finanzzahlen von cig kamen, siehe update, erst am 20., also vergangene nacht hinzu.
> und selbst wenn smart alles enthüllt hätte, wäre es nach wie vor eigentlich nur ein gerücht gewesen. sonst wird smart immer als verrückter hingestellt, und jetzt plözlich hätte ihm die presse glauben schenken sollen?



Du hast recht, die Dokumente wurden erst am 20.12.2018 in einem Update hinzugefügt 



Bonkic schrieb:


> ernst gemeint? nehmen wir also an, die (damals) 14 millionen verbleibenden dollar hätten genügen sollen; dann hätte cig auf einen schlag geschätzte 90% seiner belegschaft vor die tür setzen müssen.
> eher unrealistisch, oder meinst du nicht?



Keine Ahnung... Ich nehme mal an, dass man als Spiele-Entwickler durchaus mit der "Gefahr" lebt, dass ein Projekt von einem Tag auf den anderen eingestellt wird. Aber ich kenne die Branche dafür echt zu wenig. 



Bonkic schrieb:


> das projekt steht auf (extrem) tönernen füßen. darüber haben wir jetzt gewissheit. oder siehst du das anders? bankrott ist cig (noch) nicht. hab ich auch an keiner stelle behauptet.



Nein: Das Projekt _stand seit jeher_ auf extrem tönernen Füssen  Nur haben diese tönernen Füsse das Gewicht bisher gehalten, und ich sehe weiterhin keine Anzeichen dafür, dass sie es in nächster Zeit nicht weiter tun werden. 

Wir sind uns wohl einig darüber, dass das Projekt damit steht oder fällt, ob das Geld der Backer weiterhin so fliesst wie bis anhin: Tut es das nicht, steht das Projekt vor dem aus. Fliesst das Geld weiter so wie bis anhin, ist eine Fertigstellung nicht undenkbar - aber auch nicht sicher, denn ein gewisses Restrisiko wird wohl oder übel immer da sein.


----------



## MrFob (21. Dezember 2018)

Naja, die Zahlen sind eigentlich ungefaehr das, was ich erwartet hatte. Mich wundert, dass hier die Leute alle auf einmal den Teufel an die Wand mahlen. Das war doch klar. Die haben ca. 500 Leute, die sie bezahlen muessen, Bueros ueber die ganze Welt verstrut, Server-Infrastruktur, die am Laufen gehalten werden muss, Hardware Kosten, etc., etc..
Wer jetzt gedacht hat, dass sie von ihren 200 Mill noch 120  oder so uebrig haben, der hat mMn nicht aufgepasst. Ich hatte emental eigentlich eher schon darauf vorbereitet, dass sie sich jetzt schon ueber Kredite finanzieren.

Vor allem, dass Rabowke die Sache recht schwarz sieht wundert mich jetzt. Hast du nicht selbst eine Firma? Wieviel Kapital behaelt die denn immer so auf der hohen Kante, ohne es zu reinvestieren? Macht das nicht auch Steuer-technisch Sinn, den liquiden Kontostand eher niedrig zu halten? (Das sind jetzt echte Fragen, ich bin ja kein Steuerberater oder so .)

Und wenn CR sagt, dass die Entwicklung abgesichert waere, wenn man die Finanzierung jetzt stoppen wuerde, gibt es dafuer mal ne Quelle? Waere naemlich interssant das mal im O-Ton zu lesen/hoeren (hab versucht es zu googlen, hab es aber nicht gefunden). Sowas kann manzumindest in der hier angegebenen Version ja erstmal vielfaeltig interpretieren, vor allem, wenn CIG selbst inzwischen geschatzt 500 Mill wert ist, dann waere es jetzt sicher nicht das grosse Problem nochmal an ordentlich Geld zu kommen, wenn man von den Backern nichts mehr kriegen sollte. SIeht man ja daran, dass sie easy peasy 46 Mill fuer Marketing organisiert haben. Wie gesagt, kommt ein bisschen darauf an, was er genau gesagt hat. Wenn er gesagt hat sie braeuchten ansonsten gar kein Geld mehr von niemandem, dann ok, das waere gelogen. Aber wenn er gesagt hat, wenn das Funding jetzt stoppt, dann denke ich hatte er wahrscheinlich recht (mal nur so nach einer ziemlich Layen Einschaetzung, muss ich ja zugeben, bin natuerlich kein Finanzexperte).

Ansonsten mache ich mir auch wenig sorgen, dass sie in den naechsten 2 Jahren Pleite gehen und ich denke sie rechnen halt wirklich stark damit, dass mit der Veroeffentlichung von SQ42 auch wieder richtig viel Kohle reinkommt. Wenn es so gut wird, wie wir alle hoffen, dann denke ich ist davon auch auszugehen. Wenn nicht, dann wird es spannend...

EDIT: Ah, sorry Bonic, habe gerade erst gesehen, dass du das CR Zitat ja oben reinkopiert hast, danke. Hier ist es nochmal als Referenz:
"First of all, we always have a decent amount of money in reserve, so if all support would collapse, we would not suddenly be incapacitated. We plan the scope of the development based on what arrives monthly by the people to support. I’m not worried, because even if no money came in, we would have sufficient funds to complete Squadron 42. The revenue from this could in-turn be used for the completion of Star Citizen.”

Wie ich oben schrieb, je nachdem, wie man diese Aussage interpretiert kann man es durchaus so sehen, dass sie, sollte das Backer Funding morgen auf 0 gehen, noch Optionen haben und zumindest SQ42 fertig machen koennen. Sie waeren nich "incapacitated", das schliesst aber ja nicht aus, dass sie dann keine anderen Mittel suchen wuerden. Zumal die Veroeffentlichung von SQ42 2020 auch der Fall ist, in dem sie es in Ruhe zu Ende Entwickeln koennen und nicht schon etwas frueher raushauen muessen, was dann vielleicht nicht so gut ist.
Ist die Aussage also ein bisschen shady, ja natuerlich, eine glatte Luege aber nicht wirklich. Typisch Chris Roberts eben, der Mann haette auch gut in die Politik gehen koennen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (21. Dezember 2018)

Einerseits wird es jetzt doch um so verständlicher, wenn ständig neue Schiffskonzepte in den Sale kommen. Andererseits bin ich dann auch erstaunt, wenn bestimmte "Nebenkriegsschauplätze" aufgemacht werden, die man sehr gut auch nach dem Release und bei üppigem Geldpolster noch verfolgen hätte können. Gerade dieses Facetracking, oder das Rework des Forums "Spectrum" zu betreiben, während grundsätzliche Mechaniken in und um die Schiffe noch nicht vollständig sind, das ist ....seltsam.
NPC's etwa mit sehr hoher KI werden wohl unverzichtbar, wenn die auch als Besatzung fungieren können sollen. Auch funktionelle Mechaniken, wie "Gefangennahme", oder "Schiffsverwertung" (Reclaimer), Reparatur etc. fehlen noch.


----------



## MrFob (21. Dezember 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Einerseits wird es jetzt doch um so verständlicher, wenn ständig neue Schiffskonzepte in den Sale kommen. Andererseits bin ich dann auch erstaunt, wenn bestimmte "Nebenkriegsschauplätze" aufgemacht werden, die man sehr gut auch nach dem Release und bei üppigem Geldpolster noch verfolgen hätte können. Gerade dieses Facetracking, oder das Rework des Forums "Spectrum" zu betreiben, während grundsätzliche Mechaniken in und um die Schiffe noch nicht vollständig sind, das ist ....seltsam.
> NPC's etwa mit sehr hoher KI werden wohl unverzichtbar, wenn die auch als Besatzung fungieren können sollen. Auch funktionelle Mechaniken, wie "Gefangennahme", oder "Schiffsverwertung" (Reclaimer), Reparatur etc. fehlen noch.



Jo, warum sie diese VOIP Geschichte angefangen haben, habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nie verstanden. Ich mein, die Technologie ist cool und alles, aber gebraucht haette es das zu diesem Zeitupunkt nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## McDrake (22. Dezember 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wer jetzt gedacht hat, dass sie von ihren 200 Mill noch 120  oder so uebrig haben, der hat mMn nicht aufgepasst. Ich hatte emental eigentlich eher schon darauf vorbereitet, dass sie sich jetzt schon ueber Kredite finanzieren.et


Kredite gibts ja schon. Jene in den UK sind ersichtlich. Was in den USA abgeht kann man nicht einsehen, da nicht öffentlich. 



> Vor allem, dass Rabowke die Sache recht schwarz sieht wundert mich jetzt. Hast du nicht selbst eine Firma? Wieviel Kapital behaelt die denn immer so auf der hohen Kante, ohne es zu reinvestieren? Macht das nicht auch Steuer-technisch Sinn, den liquiden Kontostand eher niedrig zu halten? (Das sind jetzt echte Fragen, ich bin ja kein Steuerberater oder so .)


 Die frage ist je eher, wie gesichert ist das Einkommen. Wenn Verträge mit Kunden da sind, können die langfristig sein und somit sicher. CIG ist zum Grossteil auf Backer angewiesen. Die können, ohne mit Konsequenzen rechnen zu müssen abspringen. Und hier gehts ja auch nicht drum, dass CIG Geld irgendwo investiert, sondern Geld aufnimmt. Wenn einem ein Investor Geld gibt, verlangt er einen Gewinn zurück. Wenn sie den brauchen, dann ists ja offensichtlich, dass sie zZ mit dem Geld nicht auskommen. Warum sonst sollte man so einen Deal machen? 



> Und wenn CR sagt, dass die Entwicklung abgesichert waere, wenn man die Finanzierung jetzt stoppen wuerde, gibt es dafuer mal ne Quelle? Waere naemlich interssant das mal im O-Ton zu lesen/hoeren (hab versucht es zu googlen, hab es aber nicht gefunden).


We keep a healthy cash reserve so that if funding stopped tomorrow we would still be able to deliver Star Citizen (not quite to the current level of ambition, but well above what was planned in Oct 2012).
2014: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/comm-link/transmission/14184-Letter-From-The-Chairman


> SIeht man ja daran, dass sie easy peasy 46 Mill fuer Marketing organisiert haben.


Das Marketing funzt ja auch eine Weile. Die Grossbacker sind happy bei einem solchen Ding "mit dabei zu sein" und man gewinnt evtl ein paar kleine dazu. Aber das geht nur bis zu einem gewissen Level. Dann weiss ich auch nicht, inwiefern Gele geflossen ist für diese SSD-Sache und anderes. Ob was gebracht hat?




> Ist die Aussage also ein bisschen shady, ja natuerlich, eine glatte Luege aber nicht wirklich. Typisch Chris Roberts eben, der Mann haette auch gut in die Politik gehen koennen.


Bei glatten Lügen (Release SQ42) und sehr spätem Auftischen von unbequemen Tatsachen, welches er erst macht, nachdem andere das publik gemacht haben...ja


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

Hat ja alles ein wenig Gedauert, aber so langsam kommt doch alles in Relation. Kritiker (nicht Hater) wie Bonkic und ich selbst und auch ein DS haben das alles schon vor Monaten/Jahren so gesagt oder teilweise angemerkt.
Wen Wundert es also? Ach ja, die Seite die etwas weniger über den Rand geschaut hat oder sich hat von C.R. Märchengeschichten beeindrucken lassen.

Nebenbei, Danke an Bonkic für die Zahlen die wirklich wenn man das Auslesen kann erschreckend sind und wenn dann Rabowke kommt, der sich wohl mit gewissen Zahlen besser auskennt als wir alle zusammen und da eher ein Rotes Tuch sieht, kann man nur sagen das was ich schon seit Jahren sage, C.R. kann mit Geld nicht umgehen. Habe ich immer so gesagt. So langsam baut sich alles zusammen und man muss wirklich Angst um das Projekt haben. Schade.
Nach den Zahlen kann man davon ausgehen das sie weiterhin massiv an Pic Verkäufen einnehmen müssen um nicht in 3-5 Monaten Zahlungs Unfähig zu sein oder massiv Personal entlassen zu müssen.
Wer nur noch ca. 3 Monate Zahlungsfähig ist, nur 3 Monate Geld auf der Kante hat um sein Personal zu bezahlen ist nicht wirklich vertrauenswürdig bei einer Firma die es seit >5 Jahren gibt und die +200 Millionen eingenommen hat. da schwimmt einiges auf ganz ganz wackligen Beinen.
Nach diesen zahlen sollte auch eines klar sein, es wird weiterhin neue Pic's geben und andere Möglichkeiten des Verkaufs, anders ist dieses Projekt jedenfalls in meinen Augen Finanziell nicht mehr zu stemmen. 10 % der Firma wurden ja schon verkauft, mal sehen wie weit C.R. noch geht um Geld zu bekommen.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2019)

im vergangenen jahr hat cig knapp 38 mio. dollar (genau: 37.759.845 dollar) an pledges eingenommen. wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass die sonstigen einnahmen konstant geblieben sind; dürften wir bei einkünften von um die 46 mio. liegen. 

wenn ich außerdem davon ausgehe, dass die kosten 1:1 mit der mitarbeiterzahl skalieren (ich gehe im schnitt von 500 aus, diese zahl wurde mitte 2018 überschritten), dann stünden wir hier bei knapp 53 mio. das würde einen erneuten fehlbetrag von summa summarum 7 mio. ergeben. das 14 mio.-finanzpolster hätte sich also binnen dieses einen jahres halbiert. man beachte bitte den konjunktiv. ich weiß selbst, dass das zumindest in teilen ziemlich spekulativ ist. - warten wir die offiziellen zahlen ab, sofern cig mit seiner transparenz-offensive weitermacht.


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> . - warten wir die offiziellen zahlen ab, sofern cig mit seiner transparenz-offensive weitermacht.


Was sie nie machen werden. Auch die jetzigen Zahlen wurden ja sozusagen "retroaktiv" veröffentlicht, weil das ganze durch die Daten, welche in England öffentlich sind, zu tage getreten sind. 
Der 46 Mio-Deal ging schon vor längerer Zeit über die Bühne und damals fand mans nicht für nötig zu informieren. Die nächsten Zahlen werden in einem Jahr fällig.
Was in den USA für Deals laufen, ist ja nicht ersichtlich, da sie nicht öffentlich gemacht werden müssen.

Aber die ganzen Zahlen sind für Backer ja eh nicht interessant und viel zu kompliziert.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber die ganzen Zahlen sind für Backer ja eh nicht interessant und viel zu kompliziert.



auch die gaming-presse scheint sich einen scheiß für das zahlenwerk zu interessieren. wirklich äußerst skurril. 
oder vielleicht auch nicht; cigs (deutschsprachige) haus- und hof-postille gamestar bspw ist wohl kaum daran gelegen, ernsthafte zweifel am projekt zu säen. 
das nächste exklusiv-interview mit roberts kann man dann nämlich sehr wahrscheinlich vergessen.
aber auch alle anderen üben seit jeher, wenn überhaupt, nur sehr verhalten kritik an star citizen. dabei wär genau das wohl zweifelsfrei die aufgabe der presse. 
eine verpasste chance.


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2019)

Das Hauptproblem ist halt, dass man dann auf die Quellen von DS zurückgreifen müsste, welcher hier ja als wasweissich bezeichnet wurde und man gebeten wurde, ihm nicht auch noch eine Plattform zu geben. Der Typ mag jetzt keine sonderlich tolle Sprachwahl gaben, hat aber schon einiges Mal etwas angesprochen...
Oder welcher Journalist hat sich sonst kritisch mit dem Projekt auseinandergesetzt? Man hat immer ganz tolle exklusive Einblicke erhalten. Bringt dann auch mehr Geld und Klicks von Fans.


----------



## Zybba (7. Januar 2019)

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass ein kritischer Artikel gegenüber SC deutlich mehr Klicks bringen würde.


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass ein kritischer Artikel gegenüber SC deutlich mehr Klicks bringen würde.


Nur ist man JETZT eben zu spät dran. Man hat DS und seine Games angegriffen. Die einzige (?) einigermassen kritische und "namhafte" Stimme. Wobei dieser jetzt sagt, dass er kein Problem mit CIG habe, da sie endlich das machten, was er von Anfang an eigentlich wollte: Transparenz bei der Finanzierung, welche CR versprochen hatte.

Das Projekt SQ42 ist ja nicht gestorben und kann evtl auch finanziert werden. Inwieweie das SC dann hilft, werden wir sehen. 

Aber bissl hinterfragen darf man in Zukunft schon (nicht nur bei diesem Projekt)


----------



## MrFob (7. Januar 2019)

Wie gesagt, ich verstehe das Problem, dass ihr alle in diesen "desastroesen" Zahlen seht nach wie vor nicht. 
Nehmen wir mal Bonkics Rechnung her, die wie ich denke ziemlich realistisch sein koennte. Dann haetten sie Anfang 2020 immer noch 7 Mille. Ich denke 2020 wird dann auch SQ42 erscheinen (geplant fuer Mitte, also sagen wir mal eher gegen Ende ), was sicherlich dann auch wieder richtig Kohle in die Kassen spuelen wird, denn wenn es nicht total schlecht wird, dann duerften das auch einige Leute kaufen, die SC nicht gebackt oder auch noch nie was davon gehoert haben. Man muss ja mit einbeziehen, dass es bisher auch noch prakitsch keine richtige Marketing Kampagne gab, was sich mit SQ42 dank dem neuen Investor ja drastisch aendern soll. 
Insofern kalkulieren sie ihr Polster dann halt fuer 2020. Warum sollte man sich auch zig Millionen zuruecklegen, wenn man sie stattdessen investieren kann? 
Darum finde ich nach wie vor, die Zahlen sehen nach fuer mich nach einer recht ordentlichen Planung aus, selbstbewusste Planung, ja,  aber den Teufel an der Wand sehe ich da echt nicht.


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2019)

Wenn das Geld für Marketing seim soll, warum braucht man das zwei (?) Jahren vor dem geplanten Release? Marketing macht so früh nicht viel Sinn.
Und Gratis-Werbung hat das Game ja eh schon recht viel durch PR-Reportagen. Viel mehr Leute wird man nicht erreichen. Das Genre an und für sich ist schon "nischig". Dazu kommen noch die Hardwareanforderungen.
Das Geld wird früher gebrauch und geht wohl in die Entwicklung.


----------



## MrFob (7. Januar 2019)

Naja, wenn es in die Entwicklung gehen sollte solls mir auch recht sein, aber das denke ich jetzt eigentlich erstmal nicht. Und die haben ja jetzt erst den Deal gemacht. Das machst du (denke ich jetzt mal) auch nicht erst 3 Tage vor Torschluss.

Und das Marketing bisher (auch das virale) geht wirklich nur an eine extrem kleine Zielgruppe von Enthusiasten, das hat mit einer richtigen PR-Kampagne mal so noch gar nichts zu tun. Da geht glaube ich noch einiges.

Aber jeder wie er mag, wenn man unbedingt das Glas halb leer sehen will, gerne.


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es in die Entwicklung gehen sollte solls mir auch recht sein, aber das denke ich jetzt eigentlich erstmal nicht. Und die haben ja jetzt erst den Deal gemacht. Das machst du (denke ich jetzt mal) auch nicht erst 3 Tage vor Torschluss.



So einen Deal geht man aber auch nicht ein, wenn man genug Eigenkapital hat, oder?


----------



## MrFob (7. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> So einen Deal geht man aber auch nicht ein, wenn man genug Eigenkapital hat, oder?



Eieiei, jetzt hat CR einmal das gemacht, was er vorher gesagt hat und dann wird ihm auch wieder ein Strick daraus gedreht. Sie haben doch gesagt, vom Backer Geld geht alles in die Entwicklung, nicht ins Marketing. Darum also nun der Deal mit dem Heini, damit sie das Geld dann ins Marketing investieren koennen und langfristig wieder mehr Geld fuer weitere Entwicklung herausschlagen koennen. Steht doch alles in dem Announcement.
Was soll denn daran jetzt bitte so schlecht sein?

Wenn es doch anders kommt, und sie doch wieder alles anders machen als jetzt so gesagt, dann bin ich ja dabei, bei der Kritik, aber im Moment kommt es mir ja schon so ein bisschen so vor als suchten sich manche Leute hier auf Teufel komm raus wieder was zum meckern.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Januar 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal Bonkics Rechnung her, die wie ich denke ziemlich realistisch sein koennte. Dann haetten sie Anfang 2020 immer noch 7 Mille.



hm? nein, wenn meine zahlen stimmen sollten, dann stünden wir jetzt in diesem moment bei 7 millionen plus, nicht erst ende 2019. 



> Ich denke 2020 wird dann auch SQ42 erscheinen (geplant fuer Mitte, also sagen wir mal eher gegen Ende ),



für das 2. quartal 2020 ist das erreichen des beta-stadiums angepeilt. mit einem final release ist demnach dann wohl allerfrühestens ende 2020 zu rechnen. und eine weitere verschiebung ist wohl eher wahrscheinlich als unwahrscheinlich; da sollten wir uns nix vormachen. 



> Darum finde ich nach wie vor, die Zahlen sehen nach fuer mich nach einer recht ordentlichen Planung aus, selbstbewusste Planung, ja,  aber den Teufel an der Wand sehe ich da echt nicht.



wie weiter vorne schon gesagt; wenn das geld weiter so reinkommt und die geplanten termine gehalten werden, dann kann es - stand heute - imo gerade so hinhauen. allerdings muss sich nicht sehr viel ändern und cig kommt in finanzielle schieflage. schon jetzt, wenn die berechnungen oben stimmen und die zahlen konstant bleiben, rutscht cig ende 2019 / anfang 2020 in die roten zahlen (siehe oben). mir wäre deutlich wohler, wenn cig nicht schon über 90% seines kapitals verbrannt hätte. eine "healthy cash reserve", von der immer die rede war, ist das jedenfalls mal mit sicherheit nicht. 

und ob sq42 bei launch dann wirklich so viel reinbringt, wie offenbar von cig fest eingeplant, steht nochmal auf einem ganz anderen blatt. kann ich aber wirklich nicht einschätzen.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Januar 2019)

Wie Bonkic in seinem Beitrag oben schon meinte, man sollte sich *jetzt* nicht auf den Zeitplan verlassen, den CIG kommuniziert. Das diese das Projekt völlig falsch und unrealistisch eingeschätzt haben sollte kein Geheimnis sein und auch zwischendurch gab es immer wieder Verschiebungen, welche man durch Features erklärt hat.

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass die dort wirklich so ahnunglos sind, sondern das sie eben schon genau wussten, wann und vor allem wann nicht bestimmte Etappenziele erreicht werden.

Nur hätte man damit ggf. potentielle Unterstützer vergrault wenn man schon vor Jahren gemeint hätte, dass das Spiel erst in 5-8 Jahren fertig ist. Wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Januar 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Eieiei, jetzt hat CR einmal das gemacht, was er vorher gesagt hat und dann wird ihm auch wieder ein Strick daraus gedreht. Sie haben doch gesagt, vom Backer Geld geht alles in die Entwicklung, nicht ins Marketing. Darum also nun der Deal mit dem Heini, damit sie das Geld dann ins Marketing investieren koennen und langfristig wieder mehr Geld fuer weitere Entwicklung herausschlagen koennen. Steht doch alles in dem Announcement.
> Was soll denn daran jetzt bitte so schlecht sein?[...]


... weil das wieder so eine PR-Aussage ist die niemand nachvollziehen kann. Sind wir mal ehrlich und betrachten wir die Zahlen nüchtern: hätte es diese Finanzierung nicht gegeben, wäre CIG höchstwahrscheinlich insolvent. Meinst du wirklich, das ein Unternehmen, welchem das Wasser bis zum Hals steht, das Geld im Fall der Fälle nicht anrühren wird weil ... "ist ja nur fürs Marketing!!11einself". 

Es *kann* ja alles so sein und vllt. verstehen wir, eigentlich Bonkic - der ist Schuld!!111, die Zahlen nicht, aber mir sträuben sich so ein wenig die Nackenhaare wenn ich lese "steht doch alles in dem Announcement", d.h. im Umkehrschluss = das ist alles wahr! Ungelogen! Genau so, nicht anders!


----------



## McDrake (8. Januar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nur hätte man damit ggf. potentielle Unterstützer vergrault wenn man schon vor Jahren gemeint hätte, dass das Spiel erst in 5-8 Jahren fertig ist. Wenn überhaupt.


Ist ja nicht so, dass ein gewisser... ach neinein, nicht den Namen bitte... geschrieben hat, dass er Quellen habe, die besagen, dass SQ42 eine Roadmap bis 2021 habe.
Das schrieb er May 2017.

Man sollte sich einfach mal eingestehen, dass CR nicht immer die Wahrheit sagt.
Grade was den Zustand von SQ42 betrifft.
Da wurde doch auch schon mal behauptet, dass man die ersten Episoden durchgespielt habe, oder nicht?
Es braucht nur noch ein wenig "polishing" (2016?)
Das wurde nun schon öfters bewiesen.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Januar 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass ein kritischer Artikel gegenüber SC deutlich mehr Klicks bringen würde.



die gamestar verkauft ein knapp 10 euro teures sonderheft zum thema star citizen. wenn ich da mal ins  inhaltsverzeichnis schaue: "Das müsst ihr gesehen haben: atemberaubende Ausblicke in eine phantastische Welt." "Es wird sein Lebenswerk: Designerlegende: Chris Roberts macht seinen großen Traum wahr." "30 Tage kostenloser Centurion-Status: Bis zum 9. September 2018 Key einlösen und starke Vorteile rausholen – so geht’s!"  "JETZT ist ein guter Zeitpunkt, um mit Star Citizen richtig durchzustarten" "Echte Hollywood-Schauspieler, kinoreife Inszenierung und eine wegweisende KI: Squadron 42 greift nach den Sternen." etc. etc.  

ich weiß ja nicht; für mich klingt das ganz schwer nach werbebroschüre (ist es vielleicht sogar eine?). mit journalismus hat das jedenfalls nix zu tun. von einem solchen magazin erwarte ich eigentlich gar keine kritische berichterstattung mehr.


----------



## Zybba (8. Januar 2019)

Die Gamestar mal außen vor. Die wollen sich wie bereits von wem gesagt ihre Exklusivität nicht versauen.

Zudem würde sich ein ganzes Sonderheft mit Kritik wohl eher nicht lohnen!


----------



## Rabowke (8. Januar 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Die Gamestar mal außen vor. Die wollen sich wie bereits von wem gesagt ihre Exklusivität nicht versauen.
> 
> Zudem würde sich ein ganzes Sonderheft mit Kritik wohl eher nicht lohnen!



... es muss ja nicht gleich ein ganzes Sonderheft sein, aber ein, zwei kritische (!) Artikel machen die Sache schon glaubwürdiger, denn selbst bei CIG ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Einfach das Thema Finanzierung und die nicht eingehaltenen Termine ansprechen, allein die zwei Punkte würden ja reichen und das sollte selbst dem 'exklusivsten dt. Magazin' nicht schwer fallen.

Sollte man meinen.


----------



## Batze (8. Januar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie Bonkic in seinem Beitrag oben schon meinte, man sollte sich *jetzt* nicht auf den Zeitplan verlassen, den CIG kommuniziert. Das diese das Projekt völlig falsch und unrealistisch eingeschätzt haben sollte kein Geheimnis sein und auch zwischendurch gab es immer wieder Verschiebungen, welche man durch Features erklärt hat.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass die dort wirklich so ahnunglos sind, sondern das sie eben schon genau wussten, wann und vor allem wann nicht bestimmte Etappenziele erreicht werden.
> 
> Nur hätte man damit ggf. potentielle Unterstützer vergrault wenn man schon vor Jahren gemeint hätte, dass das Spiel erst in 5-8 Jahren fertig ist. Wenn überhaupt.


Nicht "die " Leute haben es falsch eingeschätzt, sondern nur einer und das ist C.R. Er ist dafür verantwortlich. Und das er nachweislich gelogen hat ist ja wohl auch kein Geheimniss mehr.
Sehr oft wurde, wird gesagt C.R. verschleppt das ganze um einfach noch mehr rauszuholen. Der Zeitpunkt um dieser sagen wir mal Spekulation Hand und Fuß zu geben ist gekommen. Es ist keine Spekulation mehr. Es entspricht wohl eher den Tatsachen.




Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil das wieder so eine PR-Aussage ist die niemand nachvollziehen kann. Sind wir mal ehrlich und betrachten wir die Zahlen nüchtern: hätte es diese Finanzierung nicht gegeben, wäre CIG höchstwahrscheinlich insolvent. Meinst du wirklich, das ein Unternehmen, welchem das Wasser bis zum Hals steht, das Geld im Fall der Fälle nicht anrühren wird weil ... "ist ja nur fürs Marketing!!11einself".
> 
> Es *kann* ja alles so sein und vllt. verstehen wir, eigentlich Bonkic - der ist Schuld!!111, die Zahlen nicht, aber mir sträuben sich so ein wenig die Nackenhaare wenn ich lese "steht doch alles in dem Announcement", d.h. im Umkehrschluss = das ist alles wahr! Ungelogen! Genau so, nicht anders!


Ich habe das schon mal gesagt, du bist hier wohl einer der (Stamm) User die auf Grund ihres Berufes mehr von Finanzen verstehen als wir alle zusammen, und wenn selbst dir sich die Nackenhaare hochstellen so sollte das schon was heißen.



McDrake schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass ein gewisser... ach neinein, nicht den Namen bitte... geschrieben hat, dass er Quellen habe, die besagen, dass SQ42 eine Roadmap bis 2021 habe.
> Das schrieb er May 2017.
> 
> Man sollte sich einfach mal eingestehen, dass CR nicht immer die Wahrheit sagt.
> ...


C.R. hat in den letzten sagen wir mal 5 Jahren nur gelogen das sich die Balken biegen. 

Jetzt fängt er an seine Firma zu verkaufen weil er in Geld Not ist, anders kann ich solch eine Aktion nicht interpretieren.
10% verkauf an Anteilen heißt ganz klar das man Geld braucht. Es bleiben noch immer 39%, und ich sage jetzt schen mal Voraus und betätige mich als Analytiker , das er das auch noch verkaufen wird.


----------



## ZAM (8. Januar 2019)

Aber wo ist jetzt die überraschende Neuigkeit, außer dass sie es mal selbst veröffentlichen?
War das denn irgendwem (abgesehen von Trollen und Traumtänzern) tatsächlich unklar, was so eine Entwicklung inkl. Events, Personal, Locations, Equipment und Fixkosten verschlingt?


----------



## Batze (8. Januar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber wo ist jetzt die überraschende Neuigkeit, außer dass sie es mal selbst veröffentlichen?
> War das denn irgendwem (abgesehen von Trollen und Traumtänzern) tatsächlich unklar, was so eine Entwicklung inkl. Events, Personal, Locations, Equipment und Fixkosten verschlingt?



Unklar für so einige nicht, also man wurde nur als Hater beschimpft.

Was mich aber wirklich Wundert ist folgendes, nachdem C.R. jetzt 10% verkauft hat rückt er endlich mal mit ein paar Zahlen raus. Warum erst jetzt? Ist schon komisch irgendwie. Hat es etwas mit dem Deal zu tun und wurde das eventuell rechtlich notwendig jetzt?


----------



## ZAM (8. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Unklar für so einige nicht, also man wurde nur als Hater beschimpft.
> 
> Was mich aber wirklich Wundert ist folgendes, nachdem C.R. jetzt 10% verkauft hat rückt er endlich mal mit ein paar Zahlen raus. Warum erst jetzt? Ist schon komisch irgendwie. Hat es etwas mit dem Deal zu tun und wurde das eventuell rechtlich notwendig jetzt?



Ist mir alles ziemlich egal - ich investiere weiter. ^^


----------



## McDrake (8. Januar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber wo ist jetzt die überraschende Neuigkeit, außer dass sie es mal selbst veröffentlichen?
> War das denn irgendwem (abgesehen von Trollen und Traumtänzern) tatsächlich unklar, was so eine Entwicklung inkl. Events, Personal, Locations, Equipment und Fixkosten verschlingt?



CR hat behauptet, dass CIG genug Geld hätte, dass das Projekt fertig gestellt werden könnte, wenn an sofort kein Geld mehr reinkommen würde.
Wenn das ein Vorstand sagt, dann müsste man ihm glauben können und die (DEN) Kritiker nicht als Grossmaul und unfähigen Spieledesigner anprangern.

Ja, der Grossteil der Whales glaubt seit Jahren an die Worte von CR und stecken tausende von Dollar da rein.
Wer die Ähnlichkeit zu einem Kult hier nicht sieht... aber ich will hier nicht Öl ist Feuer spritzen.
Schau Dir die Kommentare alleine in diesem "moderate" Forum zu dem Theme an.
Und ich poste hier bewusst auch meine Dinge:


McDrake schrieb:


> Der Typ hat sehr viel für (PC-)Spieler hervorgebracht und mir vor allem in den 90ern sehr schöne Spielerlebnisse beschert.
> Von da her darf er auch mein König sein.


(zum Thema Chis Roberts... ich war noch guter Dinge)
...
2014


McDrake schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einige Spiele bei KS unterstützt und da hat man einfach als Goodie ZUSÄTZLICH Zugang zur Alphas und Betas.
> Was ich aber immer wieder ziemlich doof finde, sind Leute, die meinen, sie müssten anhand der Beta schon das fertige Spiel kritisieren.




Später kamen dann bei mir Bedenken. 
Auch wenn solche Postings noch Hoffnung machten (bezüglich Möglichkeit eines Flops):


NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Bei einem bin ich mir recht sicher. Kämpfen und fliegen wird sich gut anfühlen. Das tut es nämlich schon jetzt (Ok aktuell nicht PvP in 1.0, das Raketensystem hätte noch etwas arbeit bedarf). Was mir noch sorgen macht ist das drum rum. Das "nicht kämpfen". Also ob es da genug Abwechslung bringt. OB man sich wirklich als Teil eines Universums fühlt oder einfach nur ein "hohl und bring" und "töte XY" Aufrag nach dem anderen erledigt. Ob das mit dem Forschen so motivierend ist wie geplant. etc.
> 
> Sonst kommt es auf die Definition von Flop an?
> 
> ...



Wir wechseln dann mal in die Berichterstattung "Derek Smart"
http://www.pcgames.de/Star-Citizen-...s-fertig-so-Battlecruiser-Entwickler-1163921/
_"*Es gibt keinen einzigen Publisher oder Entwickler auf diesem Planeten, der dieses Spiel wie angekündigt entwickeln könnte, vor allem nicht für weniger als 150 Millionen US-Dollar", behauptet Smart.*
.."Dieses Maß an Offenheit, all die Publicity, die Versprechen, der Hype, die glorreiche Anti-Unternehmenshaltung und Rhetorik etc. - alles davon hat eine sehr schlechte Kehrseite," erklärt Smart. "Und es ist nicht so, als wäre das Donnergrollen nicht da gewesen. Jedes Mal, wenn es neue Meldungen über das Erreichen eines weiteren Meilensteins oder einen weiteren Cash-Grab für ein Schiffskonzept gibt, ist es mit einer nachteiligen Rhetorik verbunden, weil die meisten Unterstützer es bereits satt haben und einfach nur das Spiel wollen, das man ihnen 2012 versprach." _

Auszug aus den Kommentare dazu:
- Nebenberuf Troll oder was?
- Ich sag mal eher Neid über den finanziellen Zuspruch, den Roberts bislang zu dem Projekt erzielt hat. Eine Summe von der der Typ nur träumen kann.
- Für mich redet der Mann Schwachsinn. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
- Derek wer?
Nice Trolling 
Achtung da will jemand Aufmerksamkeit.


http://www.pcgames.de/Star-Citizen-...Jahren-ein-Grossmaul-Rueckblick-1997-1214208/
(Dieser Artikel wäre ohne SC vs DS nie zu stande gekommen.. aber he: Immerhin mal was "recherchiert"). Aber he: Sein Spiel ist ein einziger stinkender Misthaufen (Zitat News).:
- Den ganzen Müll letztes Jahr hätte man sich da sparen können, hätte man entsprechend reagiert und auch mal von eurer Seite gesagt das er nur ein Labersack ist.
- Und seine Vorwürfe wurden regelmäßig widerlegt.

und zum Thema Gamestar:
http://www.pcgames.de/Star-Citizen-...mestar-Titelstory-Propaganda-Twitter-1233287/
_Auf Twitter hat der gescheiterte Entwickler und scharfe Kritiker von Star Citizen-Chef Chris Roberts die jüngste Gamestar-Titelstory zum Weltraum-MMOG als "Propaganda" abgetan._
(und nix anderes sind jene Stories)
-Könnte man diesem Idioten bitte mal das Internet entziehen, Danke.
-Das Problem ist halt, wenn Derek Smart SC kritisiert, dann ist das so, als wuerde Uwe Boll James Cameron kritisieren.  (Anmerkung von mir: Beides nicht die hellsten Kerzen).



Ich bin seit ca 2015 recht skeptisch.. oder realistisch eingestellt und nerve mich darum ziemlich über die Berichterstattung in den Medien.
Hier im Forum gibts allerdings einige andere Skeptiker, was ich gut finde.
Es haben sich Fans von SC extra (?) hier angemeldet um dagegen zu treten. Mehr als positiv zu SC zu posten haben sie heir im Forum nicht gemacht.
Das zeigt meiner Meinung nach auch, in welchen Sphären man sich da bewegt und nix mehr hinterfragt (Kult?).


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hier im Forum gibts allerdings einige andere Skeptiker, was ich gut finde.



Mich z. B. 

Ich bezeichne mich als konstruktiven, wohlwollenden Skeptiker bzw. Kritiker. 
Ich hege zwar arge Zweifel daran, dass SC letztlich so, wie versprochen, erscheinen wird, aber ich wünsche CIG den Erfolg und drücke beide Daumen - denn ich *will* ja genau dieses Spiel spielen.


----------



## McDrake (8. Januar 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Mich z. B.
> 
> Ich bezeichne mich als konstruktiven, wohlwollenden Skeptiker bzw. Kritiker.
> Ich hege zwar arge Zweifel daran, dass SC letztlich so, wie versprochen, erscheinen wird, aber ich wünsche CIG den Erfolg und drücke beide Daumen - denn ich *will* ja genau dieses Spiel spielen.



Das wir gamer das spiel wollen, steht doch ausser Frage.
Etwas anderes hat sich  NIEMAND irgendwo erhofft
Aber nicht so, wies CR "angedeutet" hat.
Was haben wir?
- Enginewechsel [X]
- Änderung des Budgets (Plus Investoren + Krediten) [X]

Nochmals zum Mitschreiben:
entweder ist CR inkompetent, was das planen angeht oder ein Lügner.

Sucht euch was aus. Beides nicht sooo toll, für eine Multimilionenunternehmen.


----------



## Batze (8. Januar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist mir alles ziemlich egal - ich investiere weiter. ^^



Darf ich mal persönlich fragen in was? In die Schiffe die so als Pic im Shop angeboten werden? Und wie viel hast du schon investiert? Mehr als 1000€, oder sowas zwischen 500-1000?
Natürlich darfst du darauf nicht antworten wenn du nicht möchtest.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (8. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> deutet" hat.
> Was haben wir?
> - Enginewechsel [X]
> - Änderung des Budgets (Plus Investoren + Krediten) [X]
> ...


Ich finde, das, was CR nun aus der ursprünglichen Kickstarterkampagne gemacht hat; das hat so viel mehr Potential und ist so viel besser!!!

Wenn du einfach nur ein weiteres Wing Commander / Freelancer / Privateer in etwas neuer haben willst ; 
kein Problem spiele demnächst *Rebel Galaxy Outlaw*.
Das wird ebenso bald veröffentlicht, wie auch wieder in Vergessenheit geraten.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfQetVBJrQI


----------



## MrFob (8. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm? nein, wenn meine zahlen stimmen sollten, dann stünden wir jetzt in diesem moment bei 7 millionen plus, nicht erst ende 2019.


Oh, ja, sorry, da habe ich mich vertan, dachte die 14 Mille sind der Stand jetzt, nicht 2017. Ok, dann kommt es doch knapper raus, ob sie Ende 2020 noch positiv stehen, wenn sie genau so weitermachen wie bisher und ihre Teams nicht auch wieder verkleinern, noch weitere Investoren mit reinbringen, andere Sponsoring Vertraege (wie mit Intel) machen oder aehnliches.

Allerdings mal eine andere Frage: Rabowke schreibt das ja so als waere CIG praktisch insolvent, sobald sie nicht mehr im positiven sind. Ist das so (ich kenne mich da jetzt wirklich nicht aus)?
Ich dachte eigentlich immer, Unternehmen waeren standardmaessig eh meistens eher im negativen und nehmen halt Kredite auf, die sie ueber ihre Sicherheiten (Eigentum und Projekte, die Gwinn versprechen) abdecken.

Ich weiss z.B., dass meine Eltern, die zwar ganz klein klein aber immerhin immer selbststaendig waren eigentlich nie positives Kapital hatten sondern wenn sie einen Schuldenberg abgebaut hatten immer gleich re-investiert haben und dann wieder eher im Minus waren (aus steuerlichen Gruenden, etc., wie gesagt, ich kenne mich da jetzt nicht super gut aus). Klar, ist nicht direkt vergleichbar mit einem grossen Unternehmen wie CIG, aber ich wuerde denken, das ist doch irgendwie auch ein bisschen uebertragbar. Nur weil man auf dem Konto bei null steht oder z.B. einen Kredit ueber vielleicht ein paar Millionen hat ist man doch als 500 Mille schweres Unternehmen mit 500 Leuten nicht gleich weg vom Fenster, vor allem, wenn man Projekte wie SQ42 und SC in der Pipeline hat, oder?

Wie gesagt, ich weiss es nicht aber ich frage deshalb, weil das hier im Thread ja doch immer so dargestellt wird. Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen, dass dem so ist und deshalb mache ich mir auch um diese Zahlen wenig sorgen. Wenn ich da falsch liege, dann saehe die Sache natuerlich schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## Zybba (8. Januar 2019)

Einerseits bei Gamestar von Propaganda zu sprechen und dann anderseits Derek Smart als glaubwürdige Quelle heranzuziehen halte ich für falsch.
Der Typ ist doch anscheinend auf einem persönlichen Kreuzzug. Warum weiß ich gar nicht...
Daneben schafft er es selbst nicht, sein eigenes Spiel vernünftig aufzuziehen. Man muss natürlich kein erfolgreicher Entwickler sein, um kritisieren zu dürfen.
Dem traue ich dennoch kein objektives Urteil zu.




McDrake schrieb:


> Könnte man diesem Idioten bitte mal das Internet entziehen, Danke.


Idioten weil sie ihren Job machen oder wie?
Es ist auch leicht ironisch, dass der Autor deiner verlinkten News mittlerweile bei Gamestar gelandet ist 



McDrake schrieb:


> Es haben sich Fans von SC extra (?) hier angemeldet um dagegen zu treten. Mehr als positiv zu SC zu posten haben sie heir im Forum nicht gemacht.
> Das zeigt meiner Meinung nach auch, in welchen Sphären man sich da bewegt und nix mehr hinterfragt (Kult?).


Bescheuert? Schon ein wenig. Ein reines SC Phänomen? Keinesfalls.
Das sieht man eigentlich unter jeden Test zu AAA Spielen hier auf der Seite.
Die Leute identifizieren sich halt mit ihrem Kauf und wollen in rechtfertigen.


----------



## Batze (8. Januar 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> kein Problem spiele demnächst *Rebel Galaxy Outlaw*.


Oder auch Elite : Dangerous.
Das ist weiter und besser als du denkst.  Mal so nebenbei.


----------



## Batze (8. Januar 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Ich finde, das, was CR nun aus der ursprünglichen Kickstarterkampagne gemacht hat; das hat so viel mehr Potential und ist so viel besser!!!


Jup, ein Mega Beispiel wie man mit reiner PR/Versprechen und Gutglaubigkeit Millionen an Land holen kann und sich dann verabschiedet um das ganze in Mega Millionen verwandelt und vom eigentlichem Traum wo ganz anders hinführt . Wenn das Kickstarter entspricht, Gute Nacht Kickstarter.
Star Citizen ist da ein ganz ganz schlechtes Beispiel für. 
Das ist nicht Kickstarter. Das ist Hinhalten, immer wieder hinauszögern, immer und immer wieder. Das ist Nicht das was auf KS versprochen wurde.


----------



## McDrake (8. Januar 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Idioten weil sie ihren Job machen oder wie?
> Es ist auch leicht ironisch, dass der Autor deiner verlinkten News mittlerweile bei Gamestar gelandet ist


Der Idioten-Kommentar war auf DS gemünzt 
Das hat ein User gepostet.


DS spricht über Enginewechsel, KI, Scripts und rechtliche Problem, welche ER bei seinen Games hat(te). Da hat er vielen, oder gar allen von uns einiges voraus. Kann mich natürlich auch irren.

Klar, wenn man nur "the verse" schaut, dann ist man geimpft und alles andere ist unwah oder gar eine Lüge.


----------



## McDrake (8. Januar 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Ich finde, das, was CR nun aus der ursprünglichen Kickstarterkampagne gemacht hat; das hat so viel mehr Potential und ist so viel besser!!!
> 
> Wenn du einfach nur ein weiteres Wing Commander / Freelancer / Privateer in etwas neuer haben willst ;
> kein Problem spiele demnächst *Rebel Galaxy Outlaw*.
> ...



Ob ein Spiel vergessen wird, hat so ziemlich nix mit der Qualität zu tun. Und ja, ich freue mich auf Outlaws, weil ich den Vorgänger sehr gerne spielte. 
Wenn ein KS-Game Potential hat, aber das Geld azsgeht, sieht man das Resultat bei Shroud. Ist vielleicht nur Zufall, dass die bei einigen Pledges zusammengespannt haben.


----------



## Zybba (8. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Der Idioten-Kommentar war auf DS gemünzt
> Das hat ein User gepostet.


Ah, my bad.



McDrake schrieb:


> DS spricht über Enginewechsel, KI, Scripts und rechtliche Problem, welche ER bei seinen Games hat(te). Da hat er vielen, oder gar allen von uns einiges voraus. Kann mich natürlich auch irren.


Ich frag mich halt, warum er sich dafür SC rausgepickt hat.
Da steckt meiner Meinung nach eine Agenda hinter.
Außerdem: Gibts keine anderen Entwickler, die seine wertvolle "Hilfe" gebrauchen könnten? 



McDrake schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man nur "the verse" schaut, dann ist man geimpft und alles andere ist unwah oder gar eine Lüge.


Falls du mich meinst: Hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Grade was den Zustand von SQ42 betrifft. Da wurde doch auch schon mal behauptet, dass man die ersten Episoden durchgespielt habe, oder nicht?



auf der citizencon 2016 behauptete roberts, dass sich "alle kapitel" (von episode 1?)"mindestens im sog, "grey-box-" stadium befinden würden, also im großen und ganzen fertig sind.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



laut der neuen roadmap aus dem dez. 2018, also über 2 jahre später, befindet sich immer noch keines einziges kapitel von sq 42 in diesem stadium.


----------



## Free23 (8. Januar 2019)

So.

Jetzt haben sich alle mal schön drüber ausgelassen hoffe ich?  *zu Batzes "Schiffe-Pic"-Kommentar zwinker*

Auch wenn sich über die Jahre durch die Diskussionen hier bei PCG meine Meinung gegenüber CR geändert hat und mein Enthusiasmus hauptsächlich einem vorsichtigem Realismus gewichen ist, freue ich mich sehr auf das Spiel und hoffe, das CR damit noch die Kurve kriegt.
Ich bin übrigens auch mal gespannt, ob und wann dann mal ein "ehrliches" Interview mit ihm kommt. Wo er beispielsweise ganz kritische Stellen/Zeiträume in der Entwicklung nennt, o.ä.


----------



## Batze (8. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auf der citizencon 2016 behauptete roberts, dass sich "alle kapitel" (von episode 1?)"mindestens im sog, "grey-box-" stadium befinden würden, also im großen und ganzen fertig sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und was sagt das über C.R. aus?


----------



## Zybba (8. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Und was sagt das über C.R. aus?


Nichts.
Er könnte ein Lügner, Perfektionist oder einfach nur Schlendrian sein.
Um eine klare Aussage zu fällen, müsste man die Hintergründe kennen.


----------



## McDrake (8. Januar 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich frag mich halt, warum er sich dafür SC rausgepickt hat.


Er hatte damals als Backer bezweifelt, dass das immer größer werdende Projekt so gestemmt werden könnte und nach dem Finanzplan, welcher ja öffentliche sein sollte laut KS, gefragt. Long Story, lies es selber...internet und google, etc.

Er hat also nach dem gefragt, was versprochen wurde. Wäre er ein "noname" gewesen, hätte er nen Refund bekommen und alles wäre gegessen gewesen. Aber dass er eine, zumindest kleinen, Namen hat, sind seine Recherchen, welche eigentlich der Job von Journalisten wäre, ein gewisses Gewicht. Viele der nachträglichen Veröffentlichungen von CIG waren ihm zuvor bekannt. Hätte CIG ohne seine Veröffentlichung reagiert? Ich bezweifle das ganz stark.
DS mag kein einfacher Zeitgenosse sein. Aber inzwischen sind seine Argument, Quellen und Schlussfolgerungen mindestens so glaubhaft wie die Aussagen eines CR.


----------



## Batze (8. Januar 2019)

Free23 schrieb:


> So.
> 
> Jetzt haben sich alle mal schön drüber ausgelassen hoffe ich?  *zu Batzes "Schiffe-Pic"-Kommentar zwinker*
> 
> ...



Was hat denn mein Pic Kommentar damit zu tun. Ganz im Gegenteil, er braucht die "PIC"s um zu überleben. Und C.R. und "ehrlich". Sorry aber das ist doch weit, sehr weit hergeholt so wie es momentan ausschaut.

So wie es Ausschaut steht SC kurz vor der Pleite. Jetzt noch mal 50 Millionen kassiert, aber doch nicht für Werbung zu SQ 42. Wer glaubt das denn? C.R. lügt seit Jahren und jetzt das, Sorry da stimmt doch etwas nicht.
Aber Okey, warten wir mal wie üblich die nächsten Monate /1-2 Jahre ab. 1 Jahr gebe ich dem noch, dann ist C.R. weg. Dann kann es was werden. Mit dem aber niemals.


----------



## Zybba (8. Januar 2019)

Klärt mich bitte mal kurz auf.
Wofür steht PIC?
Eine Google Suche hat mir verständlicherweise nicht geholfen. ^^


----------



## MrFob (8. Januar 2019)

Ich denke er meint "pictures", da ja die Schiffe gerne schon als Konzepte verkauft werden und es dann ausser Artwork Pictures ja noch nichts gibt.

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Januar 2019)

pic ist doch wohl bitte im Internet die geläufige Abkürzung für picture = Bild und diesem Fall meint er mit Bilder die Konzeptsales von CIG.

Da muss ich unseren Batze mal in Schutz nehmen ... das weiß sogar ein alter Sausel wie ich es einer bin!


----------



## Zybba (8. Januar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> pic ist doch wohl bitte im Internet die geläufige Abkürzung für picture = Bild


Ist mir schon klar. Allerdings hat er teilweise eine eher ungewöhnliche Schreibweise genutzt. Das hat mich schließen lassen, dass es doch nicht nur um Bilder geht.


Batze schrieb:


> "PIC"s






Rabowke schrieb:


> Da muss ich unseren Batze mal in Schutz nehmen ... das weiß sogar ein alter Sausel wie ich es einer bin!


Jo, nimm ihn mal vor meiner Frage in Schutz!


----------



## Batze (8. Januar 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Jo, nimm ihn mal vor meiner Frage in Schutz!



Sorry für die Beschreibung. PIC= Pic=Picture=Bilder


PS: In Schutz muss mich hier niemand nehmen.  Aber danke an Rabowke für die Beschreibung.


----------



## Batze (8. Januar 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Klärt mich bitte mal kurz auf.
> Wofür steht PIC?
> Eine Google Suche hat mir verständlicherweise nicht geholfen. ^^



Ist jetzt aber nicht dein Ernst, oder? Ich weiß ich stehe bei dir nicht Hoch im Kurs, aber sowas, nu  ja. Finde ich so ziemlich lächerlich.


----------



## MrFob (8. Januar 2019)

Naja, haette ja schon sein koennen, das PIC im SC Jargon fuer was anderes steht, "Pay (for) Intended Concepts" zum Beispiel.


----------



## Zybba (8. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ist jetzt aber nicht dein Ernst, oder? Ich weiß ich stehe bei dir nicht Hoch im Kurs, aber sowas, nu  ja. Finde ich so ziemlich lächerlich.


Nimms nicht persönlich.
Ich dachte einfach das sei eine Abkürzung für was anderes.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Januar 2019)

Irgendwie finde ich es ja lustig, ein Wort mit *4 Buchstaben* (Bild/Foto) mit einer englischen Abkürzung (Pic) nu versehen, die *3 Buchstaben* hat. Ich meine Wow, das ist ja ne wahnsinns Zeicheneinsparung


----------



## Batze (8. Januar 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Nimms nicht persönlich.
> Ich dachte einfach das sei eine Abkürzung für was anderes.



Alles klar und schon vergessen.


----------



## Batze (8. Januar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich es ja lustig, ein Wort mit *4 Buchstaben* (Bild) mit einer englischen Abkürzung (Pic) nu versehen, die *3 Buchstaben* hat. Ich meine Wow, das ist ja ne wahnsinns Zeicheneinsparung



Wow ist für mich auch *W*orld *o*f *W*arcraft. So mal als Beispiel, kann also schon mal passieren das man etwas durcheinander bringt. hehe  daher alles gut an @Zybba


----------



## Bonkic (8. Januar 2019)

nachdem das jetzt geklärt wäre, könnten wir dann auch bitte zum thema zurückkehren. danke.


----------



## Batze (8. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nachdem das jetzt geklärt wäre, könnten wir dann auch bitte zum thema zurückkehren. danke.



Jup, Sorry.

Die nächsten Zahlen bitte.


----------



## ZAM (9. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Darf ich mal persönlich fragen in was? In die Schiffe die so als Pic im Shop angeboten werden? Und wie viel hast du schon investiert? Mehr als 1000€, oder sowas zwischen 500-1000?
> Natürlich darfst du darauf nicht antworten wenn du nicht möchtest.


Mind. eine der Vermutungen ist korrekt. ^^
Oder um es anders auszudrücken: Das Geld, dass ich im gleichen Zeitraum bei dauerhaft aktivem Abo + Shop-Goodies auch in ein MMORPG gesteckt hätte, ohne es viel zu spielen.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Januar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> [...] ohne es viel zu spielen.


./fixed


----------



## ZAM (9. Januar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ./fixed



Du kennst mich.  

Aber ich habe tatsächlich wieder mit Leveln angefangen - sporadisch. Neuer Char, obwohl ich twinken hasse. ^^ Aber das ist Offtopic. :p

On-Topic:
SC unterstütze ich erst mal weiter, auch wenn die Geldinvestition zurückgefahren habe, seit dem letzten Sale *hust*. Es wird trotzdem weiter Bestandteil von Streams und Tests sein.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Januar 2019)

hier gibt's eine längere analyse der zahlen. zu finden zwar nicht auf einer der großen gaming-seiten, allerdings hat der autor in der vergangenheit schon an einem oder mehreren artikeln zum thema star citizen für die gamestar (mit-) gearbeitet. 

https://www.space4games.com/star-citizen/star-citzen-squadron-42-finanzen/id-2780/


----------



## ZAM (9. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hier gibt's einen längere analyse der zahlen. zu finden zwar nicht auf einer der großen gaming-seiten, allerdings hat der autor in der vergangenheit schon an einem oder mehreren artikeln zum thema star citizen für die gamestar (mit-) gearbeitet.
> 
> https://www.space4games.com/star-citizen/star-citzen-squadron-42-finanzen/id-2780/





> Die Unterstützer glauben offenbar an Roberts‘ Vision und sind bereit, noch länger zu warten.


Exakt.


----------



## McDrake (9. Januar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Exakt.



Das kann ja auch jeder für sich entscheiden, ob man jemandem mehr Geld geben will, der einem mehrmals ins Gesicht gelogen hat.
Nur dürfte das halt auch mal thematisiert werden von der Presse. Das gehört doch auch zur Arbeit der Presse, bzw eines Journalisten.

Wenn Du als Privatperson weiter Geld  geben willst und Du dem Projekt Glauben schenkst und dieses hier vertrittst, kein Problem.
Darum gehts ja auch gar nicht. Ich hab ja selber 125.- da reingesteckt.

Aber wie bei jedem Foundingprojekt: Ich habe ein Mal Geld gegeben, für ein Projekt, das sie so, wie sie beschrieben haben, aufziehen können.
Wenn sie das nicht schaffen, gebe ich ihnen sicher nicht noch mehr Geld, sondern schreibe das Geld innerlich ab.
Wenn ich ein Essen bestelle und zuvor zahle und ich noch mehr Geld geben soll, damit ich das Essen schlussendlich doch bekomme, spaziere ich vorher aus dem Restaurant und gebe das Geld bei einem vertrauenswürdigeren Gastronom aus.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hier gibt's einen längere analyse der zahlen. zu finden zwar nicht auf einer der großen gaming-seiten, allerdings hat der autor in der vergangenheit schon an einem oder mehreren artikeln zum thema star citizen für die gamestar (mit-) gearbeitet.
> 
> https://www.space4games.com/star-citizen/star-citzen-squadron-42-finanzen/id-2780/


... danke für den Link, aber wie du schon angedeutet hast, der Artikel liest sich jetzt auch nicht wirklich kritisch.

Der Artikel probiert zwar das Zahlenwerk recht nüchtern und ohne Wertung darzustellen, aber das klappt nicht so recht. Irgendwie liest sich das alles nach einem "ist doch alles in Ordnung, kein Grund zur Beunruhigung!". Einzig und allein die Bündelung der Zahlen und Entwicklung(en) in einem Artikel, dazu noch auf Deutsch, ist nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Januar 2019)

bisserl merkwürdig ist halt, dass er die investorengelder, die laut roberts explizit nicht für die entwicklung eingeplant sind, mal eben einfach so nonchalant auf der einnahmenseite verbucht und nur deshalb bis ende 2020 (geplanter release von sq42) auf einen fehlbetrag von lediglich 4 mio. dollar kommt. dabei ist er sich dieses "problems" durchaus bewusst, ignoriert es in seinem fazit dann aber trotzdem. er hätte zumindest eine alternative entwicklung aufzeigen müssen. so klingt das ganze dann leider doch wieder ein wenig fanboy'ish.

auf der anderen seite kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass er mit dem weiteren zuwachs an angestellten recht behält. er geht für 2020 von 760 aus, das wären noch mal um die 50% mehr als aktuell. ich würde eigentlich eher meinen, dass so langsam der peak erreicht ist. tatsächlich begründen kann ich das aber nicht, zugegeben. außer mit der - in meinen augen - tatsache, dass ein weiteres wachstum in diesem maße wider jeder vernunft wäre. 

seine, ich nenne es mal, "prognose" zu den verkaufszahlen von sq42 (2,9 mio) ist reinste spekulation; die behauptung, dass die mit dem verkauf erzielten einnahmen (exemplare mal verkaufspreis) reingewinn wären, blödsinn. er vergisst alleine schon die ~ 20% steuern, die im eu-raum im schnitt an- und damit wegfallen. allerdings wird das crowdfunding mit dem release von sq 42 wohl kaum gestoppt. davon scheint er ja auszugehen, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.


----------



## McDrake (9. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hier gibt's eine längere analyse der zahlen. zu finden zwar nicht auf einer der großen gaming-seiten, allerdings hat der autor in der vergangenheit schon an einem oder mehreren artikeln zum thema star citizen für die gamestar (mit-) gearbeitet.
> 
> https://www.space4games.com/star-citizen/star-citzen-squadron-42-finanzen/id-2780/



_" Aber hätten über 360 Mitarbeiter zum damaligen Zeitpunkt glatte Lügen mitgetragen, ohne dass Hinweise darauf an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt wären?"_
Haben sie ja nicht... zumindest eine Person hat was anderes gesagt, welche behauptet interne Quellen zu haben (der wird aber al Lügner und Troll bezeichnet).
Und warum sollten da Mitarbeiter ihren Job riskieren?

_"Das halten wir für zweifelhaft. Allerdings vermuteten wir..."_
Aha... das sind also glaubwürdigere Annahmen? Und warum jetzt genau?

_"...auch die obigen Ausführungen von CIG klingen plausibel – auch wenn sich CIG fragen lassen muss, warum sie das nicht früher so kommuniziert haben."_
Plausibel ist vieles. Und die Kommunikation ist bei negativen Aspekten zum grössten Teil erst dann da, wenn sie schon durchgesickert sind. Was die annehme nahe legt, dass sie nicht angedacht war.

_"Es gibt demnach bereits funktionierende Versionen vieler Features."_
Was zu beweisen wäre. Warum das mal nicht zum testen freigeben. Wer keine Spoiler möchte, muss ja nicht spielen.

_" Offenbar ist das aber weniger besorgniserregend, als es für den Laien auf den ersten Blick aussieht: Die Zahlen der letzten Jahre scheinen nämlich nicht nur den Verantwortlichen bei CIG zu gefallen. Roberts hat gerade eine Investition von satten 46 Millionen Dollar an Land gezogen." _
Ma sollte dann noch die Kredite in den UK berücksichtigen. Und was in den USA könnten ebenfalls welche offen sein. Denn über jene Finanzen wird ja nicht gesprochen, weil sie nicht einsehbar sind. Aber he: Ist ja jetzt alles offen, oder etwa doch nicht?

Wobei viele die ersten Episoden von SQ42 wohl schon gekauft haben und somit keine einnahmen generieren in den ersten Episoden (?)
Wie Epsiodenformate bis dahin noch ankommen (danke Telltale) wird sich auch noch zeigen müssen. Und viel Geld darf man dann natürlich auch nicht verlangen für die einzelnen Episoden.

_" Roberts nennt World of Warcraft, Activision und Electronic Arts, wenn er über das CIG der Zukunft spricht."_
Oha...

_"Destiny brachte Activision in den ersten fünf Verkaufstagen 325 Millionen Dollar zurück in die Kassen. Für eine komplett neue IP, also ein neues Spiel ohne beliebte Vorgänger (*und ausschließlich für Konsolen*), war das ein grandioser Erfolg."_
Und ein Nischenspiel ausschliesslich für High-End-PCs soll also nach dem selben Prinzip funktionieren?

_"Das Hack & Slay Path of Exile finanziert sich beispielsweise seit vielen Jahren ausschließlich durch optionale Mikrotransaktionen. *Gerade auf diesem Gebiet sehen wir enormes Finanzpotential*, wenn wir über die Individualisierung von Spielercharakteren durch Accessoires und Klamotten hinaus auch an mögliche kosmetische Optionen für Raumschiffe, Housing und Hangars denken."_
Das wird so oder so ein gaaanz spannendes Thema sein, sollte SC überhaupt so erscheinen.

_"die uns derzeit zur Verfügung stehen,* keinerlei Grund anzunehmen*, dass CIG seine Ziele nicht erreichen könnte."_
CIG gibt nur das raus, was durchsickert oder "toll" ist.

Wirklich kritisch wird da das ganze auch nicht hinterleuchtet.
Es sind zwar nette Zahlenbeispiele, aber eben...

// Was soll man denn auch anderes erwaten, von jemandem, der seine eigene Page auf S42 und SC gemünzt hat (und so indirekt auf den Erfolg angewiesen ist)?


----------



## McDrake (9. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auf der anderen seite kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass er mit dem weiteren zuwachs an angestellten recht behält. er geht für 2020 von 760 aus, das wären noch mal um die 50% mehr als aktuell. ich würde eigentlich eher meinen, dass so langsam der peak erreicht ist. tatsächlich begründen kann ich das aber nicht, zugegeben. außer mit der - in meinen augen - tatsache, dass ein weiteres wachstum in diesem maße wider jeder vernunft wäre.



Das hab ich auch gestutzt. Ich denke nicht, dass da noch grossartig mehr Leute dazu kommen 
Gegen Ende solcher Projekte brauchts doch eher weniger Leute.
SOLLTE die Technik mal stehen.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bisserl merkwürdig ist halt, dass er die investorengelder, die laut roberts explizit nicht für die entwicklung eingeplant sind, mal eben einfach so nonchalant auf der einnahmenseite verbucht und nur deshalb bis ende 2020 (geplanter release von sq42) auf einen fehlbetrag von lediglich 4 mio. dollar kommt. dabei ist er sich dieses "problems" durchaus bewusst, ignoriert es in seinem fazit dann aber trotzdem. er hätte zumindest eine alternative entwicklung aufzeigen müssen. so klingt das ganze dann leider doch wieder ein wenig fanboy'ish.
> 
> auf der anderen seite kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass er mit dem weiteren zuwachs an angestellten recht behält. er geht für 2020 von 760 aus, das wären noch mal um die 50% mehr als aktuell. ich würde eigentlich eher meinen, dass so langsam der peak erreicht ist. tatsächlich begründen kann ich das aber nicht, zugegeben. außer mit der - in meinen augen - tatsache, dass ein weiteres wachstum in diesem maße wider jeder vernunft wäre.
> 
> seine, ich nenne es mal, "prognose" zu den verkaufszahlen von sq42 (2,9 mio) ist reinste spekulation; die behauptung, dass die mit dem verkauf erzielten einnahmen (exemplare mal verkaufspreis) reingewinn wären, blödsinn. er vergisst alleine schon die ~ 20% steuern, die im eu-raum im schnitt an- und damit wegfallen. allerdings wird das crowdfunding mit dem release von sq 42 wohl kaum gestoppt. davon scheint er ja auszugehen, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.


Ich vermute auch, dass der 'peak' von den AN erreicht ist, aber ich denke, dass man aktuellen 'Ist-Zustand' vom Person noch ziemlich lange aufrecht erhalten wird, allein wenn ich mir so die Roadmap von SQ42 so anschaue.

Ansonsten kann man natürlich die 46 EUR Mio. durchaus auf der Haben-Seite verbuchen, warum auch nicht. Einnahmen sind Einnahmen und im Endeffekt bekommt eh niemand raus, für was die liquiden Mittel genau ausgegeben werden. Vor allem die VKZ fand ich auch interessant, *ich* bin der Meinung, das fast alle, die das Spiel interessiert, bereits Unterstützer sind und damit wohl eher nicht das Spiel nochmals im Einzelhandel kaufen.

Ggf. müsste CIG wirklich Versionen für die aktuellen oder Next-Gen Konsolen planen um dann wirklich neues und frisches Geld zu generieren.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Januar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann man natürlich die 46 EUR Mio. durchaus auf der Haben-Seite verbuchen, warum auch nicht.



wie weiter vorne schon gesagt; weil roberts seinen backern dann die nächste lüge aufgetischt hätte. seinen worten zufolge sind diese 46 millionen einzig und alleine für das marketing von sq42 bestimmt. dann kann er diese summe natürlich nicht dem entwicklungsbudget zurechnen. einnahmen sind es gleichwohl, das ist richtig, aber eben keine mit denen er jetzt planen kann. uu _darf_ das geld nicht mal in die entwicklung fließen, da zweckgebunden. diese möglichkeit zieht sogar herr danneberg in erwägung, um dann später doch nicht weiter darauf einzugehen. hätte seine schöne rechnung gleich weitaus weniger schön aussehen lassen. hatte ich ja ebenfalls schon angesprochen.

dass roberts iirc früher mal sagte, es sei überhaupt kein marketing vonnöten, ignorieren ich an der stelle mal großmütig.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Januar 2019)

Meinst du wirklich das ein Investor, der 10% von CIG erworben hat, vorgegeben hat das sein Investment nur für Marketing genutzt werden *darf*?! 

Ich hab da so meine Zweifel, aber ohne Kopien des Vertragswerk ist das alles nur raten und mutmaßen.


----------



## McDrake (9. Januar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich das ein Investor, der 10% von CIG erworben hat, vorgegeben hat das sein Investment nur für Marketing genutzt werden *darf*?!
> 
> Ich hab da so meine Zweifel, aber ohne Kopien des Vertragswerk ist das alles nur raten und mutmaßen.



Das glaub ich auch nicht. Warum sollte man den JETZT, zwei Jahre vor dem geplanten Release von SQ42 Investorengelder nehmen (bzw bekommen)?
Das hätte auch in einem Jahr noch gereicht. Das ist eine aussage um die Fans zu beruhigen. Das Geld wird JETZT benötigt.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Januar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich das ein Investor, der 10% von CIG erworben hat, vorgegeben hat das sein Investment nur für Marketing genutzt werden *darf*?!



möglich wäre das, sicher.

wenn roberts so überzeugt von seinem projekt ist, hat er sich ja möglicherweise ein rückkaufrecht für die 10% einräumen lassen. 
die 46 mio, wären dann mehr eine art kredit, mit den unternehmensanteilen als sicherheit. vielleicht hat er schlicht keine bank gefunden, was ich mir persönlich ziemlich gut vorstellen kann. das ist jetzt aber wirklich reine spekulation. auch wenn ichs sogar für relativ naheliegend hielte, sofern wir nicht von vornherein davon ausgehen, dass roberts lügt...



McDrake schrieb:


> Das ist eine aussage um die Fans zu beruhigen.



ehrlich gesagt fände ich es sehr viel beruhigender, wenn er gesagt hätte, dass die investorengelder benötigt werden, um den release zu sichern.


----------



## McDrake (9. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt fände ich es sehr viel beruhigender, wenn er gesagt hätte, dass die investorengelder benötigt werden, um den release zu sichern.


Der ist doch nie in Gefahr gewesen!
Was erlaubst du Dir da??
Neinnein: Der normale Geldfluss reicht locker um das Spiel fertig zu stellen, mach dir da mal keine Sorgen!!!

Die 46Mio sind nur dazu da, eine riesige Werbekampagne zu finanzieren für ein Game, das danach weitere Millionen einbringt.
Man will ja auf de selbe Stufe wie Activision oder EA.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Januar 2019)

herr danneberg ist wohl leider, leider ziemlich eindeutig dem fanboy-lager zuzuordnen. 

das sieht man allem anschein nach sogar bei der gamestar selbst so; mindestens einmal wurde dort nämlich ein allzu subektiv gefärbter artikel zum thema star citizen entfernt. im forum wurde der artikel zunächst von usern kritisiert, woraufhin danneberg ziemlich schnell äußerst dünnhäutig reagierte. zudem lieferte er sich vor längerer zeit schon mal eine privatfehde mit derek smart und hat sogar - ganz zufällig natürlich - auch dessen (schrott-) spiel line of defense getestet. weshalb so jemand dann auch noch am star-citizen-sonderheft mitarbeitet, kann ich mir nur schwer erklären. ich glaube gern, dass der im übrigen ziemlich meinungsstark auftretende mann äußerst gut informiert ist, und über detailwissen verfügt, das vielen abgeht - nur: neutral ist er nicht. dass sich auf seinen social-media-präsenzen beinahe alles um star citizen dreht, kommt noch dazu, wäre aber für sich genommen vielleicht nicht mal ein problem.

vielleicht ist mein anspruch an journalisten zu hoch; aber man stelle sich nur mal vor, die wirtschaftwoche würde ein sonderheft zu unternehmen xyz mit derartigen formulierungen in den handel bringen, mit autoren, die ein vitales interesse daran haben, dass unternehmen xyz am markt erfolgreich ist. völlig undenkbar.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Januar 2019)

einen knappen monat später haben nun auch pcgames und pcgh das thema für sich entdeckt. in die tiefe gehen die kurzen artikel aber wie gewohnt leider nicht. 
allerdings sind auch internationale webseiten wie gamasutra oder auch pcgamer erst vor wenigen tagen darauf gestoßen.
muss man nicht verstehen.


----------



## McDrake (24. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> einen knappen monat später haben nun auch pcgames und pcgh das thema für sich entdeckt. in die tiefe gehen die kurzen artikel aber wie gewohnt leider nicht.
> allerdings sind auch internationale webseiten wie gamasutra oder auch pcgamer erst vor wenigen tagen darauf gestoßen.
> muss man nicht verstehen.



War auch bissl irritiert, dass die News erst jetzt hier aufgetaucht ist 
oO


----------



## Batze (24. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> einen knappen monat später haben nun auch pcgames und pcgh das thema für sich entdeckt. in die tiefe gehen die kurzen artikel aber wie gewohnt leider nicht.
> allerdings sind auch internationale webseiten wie gamasutra oder auch pcgamer erst vor wenigen tagen darauf gestoßen.
> muss man nicht verstehen.



Top von dir gewesen. Muss man ganz einfach mal sagen, und auch von mir ein . 
Ist schon komisch das du da sehr sehr viel schneller warst als die ganzen Magazine zumindest in D.
Könnte das zu denken gebe? Ach wo , es ist ja der lieber Chris Roberts dem man alles glaubt, da gibt es keine Probleme!?


----------



## McDrake (24. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Top von dir gewesen. Muss man ganz einfach mal sagen, und auch von mir ein .
> Ist schon komisch das du da sehr sehr viel schneller warst als die ganzen Magazine zumindest in D.
> Könnte das zu denken gebe? Ach wo , es ist ja der lieber Chris Roberts dem man alles glaubt, da gibt es keine Probleme!?



Ich hole mir ehrlicherweise solche "negativen" Infos von einer bestimmten Quelle.
Poste die aber nicht hier, sondern warte, bis die Medien dann, nach einigen Tagen "selber" etwas raus gefunden haben.


----------



## Batze (24. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich hole mir ehrlicherweise solche "negativen" Infos von einer bestimmten Quelle.
> Poste die aber nicht hier, sondern warte, bis die Medien dann, nach einigen Tagen "selber" etwas raus gefunden haben.



Die INFO von @Bonkic war aber eher Informativ und Aufschlussreich und nicht Negativ.
Negativ eventuell weil es eben Negativ zurückfällt. Hat aber nichts mit der Info zu tun.
Das die Info eben Negativ dasteht hat nichts mit @Bonkic zu tun sondern eher mit C.Roberts. Basta.


----------



## McDrake (24. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Die INFO von @Bonkic war aber eher Informativ und Aufschlussreich und nicht Negativ.
> .


Stimmt, da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. 
Aber auch jene Info von Bonk war dort schon früh, bzw zuerst zu lesen.


----------



## Batze (24. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.
> Aber auch jene Info von Bonk war dort schon früh, bzw zuerst zu lesen.



Wir werden sehen was noch kommt.
Ganz ehrlich, für 200 Millionen Piepen ist mir das zu wenig. Erschreckend zu wenig was da steht. 
Und zwar wirklich Erschreckend. Wo ist das Geld hin?


----------



## Loosa (24. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, für 200 Millionen Piepen ist mir das zu wenig. Erschreckend zu wenig was da steht.
> Und zwar wirklich Erschreckend. Wo ist das Geld hin?



Personal, Miete und Ausstattung. Die Kosten laufen ja weiter, selbst wenn nur Schrott entwickelt wird.

Klar, am Anfang waren es noch keine 300 Leute. Aber es wurde ja schon öfters vorgerechnet/geschätzt, was da an Fixkosten zusammenkommt. Mich wundert eher, dass sie nicht schon längst Pleite sind. Aber dafür gab es wohl immer wieder andere Investoren.


----------



## Batze (24. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Personal, Miete und Ausstattung. Die Kosten laufen ja weiter, selbst wenn nur Schrott entwickelt wird.
> 
> Klar, am Anfang waren es noch keine 300 Leute. Aber es wurde ja schon öfters vorgerechnet/geschätzt, was da an Fixkosten zusammenkommt. Mich wundert eher, dass sie nicht schon längst Pleite sind. Aber dafür gab es wohl immer wieder andere Investoren.



Du siehst es so wie ich, Personal Miete etc.., alles extrem aufgebauscht.
Aber am Game ist nichts zu sehen, das ist das erschreckende.
Sieht aus wie vor 2-3 Jahren, teilweise auch sieht es auch noch richtig Scheiße aus, spielt sich auch so schlecht und für 200 Millionen ganz gewiss nicht. Das ist das erschreckende. Wo ist das Geld hin?


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wo ist das Geld hin?



Das steht doch alles in der Grafik auf der ersten Seite. Wenn Du im Schnitt ~50 Mio. p. a. Ausgaben hast, dann kannst Du Dir ausrechnen, dass 200 Mio. nicht sehr lange reichen. 200 Mio. $ sind jetzt außerdem keine so große Summe, wenn man die Größe der Firma/ die Anzahl der Mitarbeiter und die vergangene Zeit berücksichtigt.

Inwieweit SC jetzt "schlecht" aussieht, oder sich "schlecht spielt", ist m. E. ziemlich subjektiv. Die letzten Videos, die ich gesehen habe - das ist schon eine Weile her, da ich das Projekt nicht sonderlich aufmerksam verfolge - fand ich jedenfalls schon recht beeindruckend. 
Ich wüsste jetzt jedenfalls keine andere "Space Sim" (soviel gibt's ja nicht), die aktuell optisch/technisch mit SC mithalten kann.


----------



## golani79 (24. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wo ist das Geld hin?



Ist doch logisch.

Urlaub, neue Autos, Party .. etc .. etc ..

Manche Themen lesen sich wie "Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier"

*schnarch"


----------



## Loosa (24. Januar 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich wüsste jetzt jedenfalls keine andere "Space Sim" (soviel gibt's ja nicht), die aktuell optisch/technisch mit SC mithalten kann.



Optisch hat es da ja noch nie gemangelt. Spielbar müsste es halt sein. 
Aber ich bin da nicht auf aktuellem Stand. Gibt es mittlerweile ein vertical cut, wo alle Funktionen schon zusammenspielen?


----------



## MrFob (24. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Optisch hat es da ja noch nie gemangelt. Spielbar müsste es halt sein.
> Aber ich bin da nicht auf aktuellem Stand. Gibt es mittlerweile ein vertical cut, wo alle Funktionen schon zusammenspielen?



Naja, alles, was bisher halt implementiert ist ist halt wie immer in der neuesten Alpha Version. Oder meintest du SQ42? Davon ist glaube ich das letzte richtige Gameplay Video von Ende 2017.
Die Framerates sind mit Object Container Streaming (seit Oktober 2018 in der Alpha) wesentlich besser geworden, meine hatten sich auf einen Schlag verdoppelt. Allerdings sind damit auch ein paar neue Bugs dazugekommen, vor allem beim Spawning.


----------



## Batze (24. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Optisch hat es da ja noch nie gemangelt. Spielbar müsste es halt sein.
> Aber ich bin da nicht auf aktuellem Stand. Gibt es mittlerweile ein vertical cut, wo alle Funktionen schon zusammenspielen?



Also Optisch ist so eine Sache.
Die Schiffe, das habe ich schon immer gesagt sehen vollkommen Hammer Klasse aus. Das ist der Wahnsinn.
Aber alles andere ist eher 0815. Aber nichts was mich wirklich anspricht, bzw. Umhaut.
Die Schiffe was schon da ist vom Design her Wahnsinn, das daher eher Pöh. Dafür 200 Millionen und mit den Problemen in all den Jahren, ist ein bissel wenig finde ich.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Februar 2019)

Autsch. Daß es so eng aussieht hätte ich nicht angenommen. Mal sehen. Die Frage ist ja auch nach Release. Selbst wenn das Geld bis Release langt: Wer bezahlt dann die Server ? Oder wird SC dann per Abomodell alá WoW finanziert ?
Ich sehe momentan nicht düster aber es wird durchaus eng. Die Frage ist wieviele zusätzliche Kunden erreicht man dann beim Release die noch nicht in der EA-Phase Backer gewesen sind ?


----------



## Bonkic (7. Februar 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Autsch. Daß es so eng aussieht hätte ich nicht angenommen. Mal sehen. Die Frage ist ja auch nach Release. Selbst wenn das Geld bis Release langt: Wer bezahlt dann die Server ? Oder wird SC dann per Abomodell alá WoW finanziert ?



vorerst stellt sich die frage wohl eh nicht. bis zum release von star citizen wird das crowdfunding (oder wie auch immer wir es nennen wollen) ja mal ganz sicher noch weitergehen, vermutlich in irgendeiner form auch danach. ich denke aber, dass man das nicht mal bei cig so ganz genau weiß. 



> Die Frage ist wieviele zusätzliche Kunden erreicht man dann beim Release die noch nicht in der EA-Phase Backer gewesen sind ?



mit sq42? gute frage.  ein multi-millionen-seller ist aber wohl kaum zu erwarten, wenns bei pc only bleibt.


----------



## McDrake (7. Februar 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Autsch. Daß es so eng aussieht hätte ich nicht angenommen. Mal sehen. Die Frage ist ja auch nach Release. Selbst wenn das Geld bis Release langt: Wer bezahlt dann die Server ? Oder wird SC dann per Abomodell alá WoW finanziert ?


 man wird doch Ingamewährung kaufen können. Nehme an, dass das so funktioniert. Wobei Frontier bei Elite auch ohne Abo auskommen und es nur kosmetische Artikel zu kaufen gibt. Gut, die haben inzwischen auch ein paar andere Games, die Geld bringen. 



> Ich sehe momentan nicht düster aber es wird durchaus eng. Die Frage ist wieviele zusätzliche Kunden erreicht man dann beim Release die noch nicht in der EA-Phase Backer gewesen sind ?


Dann stellt sich noch die Frage nach dem Preis der Episoden.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Februar 2019)

American Sign Language emotes added to Star Citizen

hat da jemand feature creep gerufen?


----------



## Bonkic (2. Mai 2019)

forbes hat einen äußerst kritischen artikel zu star citizen verfasst: The Saga Of 'Star Citizen,' A Video Game That Raised $300 Million—But May Never Be Ready To Play

ein paar auszüge:



> This is not fraud—Roberts really is working on a game—but it is incompetence and mismanagement on a galactic scale. The heedless waste is fueled by easy money raised through crowdfunding, a Wild West territory nearly free of regulators and rules.





> Forbes spoke to 20 people who used to work for Cloud Imperium, many of whom depict Roberts as a micromanager and poor steward of resources. They describe the work environment as chaotic.





> But what Roberts has stirred up does seem crazy. Star Citizen seems destined to be the most expensive video game ever made—and it might never be finished. To keep funding it and the 537 employees Cloud Imperium has working in five offices around the world, Roberts constantly needs to raise more money because he is constantly burning through cash.





> “There’s no two ways about it, man. Star Citizen is nuts,” says Jesse Schell, a prominent game developer and professor at Carnegie Mellon University. “This thing is unusual in about five dimensions. . . . It is very rare to be doing game development for seven years—that’s not how it works. That’s not normal at all.”



richtiggehend creepy ist der absatz, in dem es um seine beziehung zu sandi gardiner geht. könnte man natürlich sagen, dass das rein privat ist, und keinen was angeht. kann man so sehen, allerdings hat roberts wohl aus irgendeinem grund gelogen, was gardiner angeht. und gardiner ist eben nicht nur seine ehefrau, sondern eben auch entscheidungsträgerin bei cig. 



> On a summer Saturday in 2007, a trespasser slipped by a security gate and entered Chris Roberts’ L.A. home. Inside, Madison Peterson, Roberts’ former common-law wife, with whom he had a long on-and-off relationship, was startled and feared her young daughter could be harmed or kidnapped. Peterson later identified the trespasser as Sandi Gardiner, who is now Roberts’ wife (for the second time) and a cofounder of Cloud Imperium. Roberts reported the incident to police, and a California judge issued a temporary restraining order that required Gardiner to stay 100 yards away from Peterson, who claimed in her temporary restraining order application that *Gardiner had been stalking and threatening both her and her daughter for nearly three years*.
> 
> “Ms. Gardiner has an unnatural and irrational fascination with my daughter and me,” Peterson wrote. “I constantly and continually look to make sure my daughter and I are not watched.”  In a court-filed declaration he signed at the time, Roberts said Gardiner had also visited Peterson’s *San Diego home and once became violent and tried to strangle him. “I believed that if she had a gun she would have killed me,” Roberts said in the declaration. “*I believe that Ms. Gardiner is not emotionally stable.” After three months, the restraining order was dissolved. Today, Roberts says he cannot recall signing the declaration and that what is ascribed to him in the court filings was prepared by Peterson and false. Despite the documentation, Gardiner flatly denies the incidents took place. A few years later, Roberts cofounded Cloud Imperium with Gardiner and Freyermuth, his lawyer partner from Hollywood. *He had remarried Gardiner in 2009. Their first marriage was annulled in 2005*, court records show. An actress who is still trying to make it in Hollywood, the 43-year-old Australian-born Gardiner is also Cloud Imperium’s head of marketing and a driving force behind the company’s fundraising.



wow, just wow! 
und ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass forbes so etwas erfindet.
der artikel wird in gleicher form übrigens auch im forbes printmagazin erscheinen.


----------



## McDrake (2. Mai 2019)

Habs auch grade gelesen. Eigentlich nix neues, bis auf das Private. Wird an den Ansichten ebenfalls nichts ändern. Kritiker fühlen sich bestätigt, Fans werden sagen, dass das a)normal sei bei einem solchen Projekt und b)alles aus Hass geschrieben werde (nehme an, dass man dafür DS verantwortlich macht )


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (2. Mai 2019)

Das hat definitv was von "Schlamm werfen" - isnbesondere werden da aus dem Privaten ungeprüft Aussagen "der Ex" rezitiert.


----------



## Frullo (2. Mai 2019)

Mal ehrlich: Selbst wenn das Spiel nie fertig wird, schon alleine der Unterhaltungswert dieser - nennen wir es doch beim Namen: Reality Show - war mir der Pledge wert 

Moar Drama! Moar!! Moar!!


----------



## Bonkic (2. Mai 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Das hat definitv was von "Schlamm werfen" - isnbesondere werden da aus dem Privaten ungeprüft Aussagen "der Ex" rezitiert.



forbes zitiert aus gerichtsakten, ua einer erklärung, die von roberts selbst unterschrieben wurde! diese akten dürften forbes vorliegen.
sollte auch nur ein detail daran nicht stimmen bzw forbes es nicht beweisen können, wird roberts dagegen vorgehen (müssen), oder hätte es bereits vor veröffentlichung getan.
forbes ist kein revolver-blatt. es kann eigentlich gar nicht sein, dass die story erfunden ist. 
jedenfalls wurde hier nicht nur die enttäuschte / betrogene ex hervorgezerrt, nur um was zu schreiben. das können wir getrost ausschließen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. Mai 2019)

Mal im Ernst, was soll/bringt das im Privatleben zu kramen ob nun wahr/falsch/fehlinterpretiert ?

Zum Einen dürfte fast jeder" Leichen im Keller haben" bzw. Dinge auf die man nicht besonders stolz ist.
(Da soll doch mal nen Zimmermann was "mit dem ersten Stein" schmeißen von sich gegeben haben)
Gerade wenn da privat mehr Kohle im Spiel ist wird da mit härteren Bandagen gekämpft.

Zum Anderen, was sagt das aus ?
Macht man deswegen seine Arbeit nicht richtig ?
Darf man dann keine Visionen mehr haben ?


Bezüglich "renomierter Presse" wäre ich auch mittlerweile ganz vorsichtig, seitdem die Printmedien (speziell in den USA) dermaßen rückläufig sind, versucht man dort "neue, oft bequemere" Wege zu gehen um Auflagen zu  pushen.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Mai 2019)

der fall madison vs gardiner existierte auf jeden fall schon mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dreckige wäsche? vielleicht.
aber für meine begriffe ist es einfach höchst merkwürdig und unseriös private beziehungen zu topangestellte und sogar mitgründern geheimzuhalten.
dass gardiner in roberts leben schon lange vor cig eine rolle gespielt hat, dürfte damit ja mal mindestens bewiesen sein.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Mai 2019)

mein-mmo.de, zur star-citizen-haus-und-hof-postille gamestar gehörend, ist (erwartungsgemäß) wenig begeistert vom forbes-artikel und zieht folgendes fazit:



> Das steckt dahinter: Der Artikel zeichnet ein negatives Bild um Star Citizen und um die Gefahren von Crowdfunding.
> 
> Die Art wie der Artikel, das Problem an Personen festmacht und so die Bilder von exzentrischen Personen mit gebrochenen Biographien zeichnet, liefert Zündstoff.
> 
> Tiefer in die Materie steigt der Artikel allerdings nicht ein. Es ist schon bemerkenswert, dass es in einem Artikel um Star Citizen fast nur um Chris Roberts und seine Frau geht.



wie schon gesagt über die dreckigen details sandi gardiner betreffend, kann man geteilter meinung sein. allerdings ist es ja beileibe nicht das erste mal, dass über sie bzw ihre position bei cig diskutiert wird (nicht nur von derek smart und co.). dass roberts' hintergründe inklusive seiner zahlreichen fehlschläge in der post-origin-ära beleuchtet werden, ist hingegen nur zu verständlich. natürlich sind diese einzelheiten für kenner der gaming-szene nicht unbedingt neu; gelesen hat man darüber bislang aber kaum, schon gar nicht in größereren magazinen. dass es allerdings nur um diese beiden themenkomplexe ginge, ist schlicht falsch. forbes geht sehr wohl auch (siehe ebenfalls oben) auf den aktuellen entwicklungsstand und -probleme ein. muss man leider wieder mal den eindruck gewinnen, dass gamestar / mein-mmo dem projekt star citizen ein bißchen zu sehr zugetan sind. übrigens wird auf die vorgebrachten thesen an keiner stelle eingegangen. fast der komplette artikel besteht nur aus indirekter rede. kein problem, wenn dann nicht dieses kritische fazit käme. 

auf gamestar selbst, leider hinter der plus-paywall, ist übrigens eine kritische kolumne von ex-pcgames-bathge zu finden. hat allerdings wohl nix mit dem forbes-artikel zu tun.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Mai 2019)

ich hab mir mal ein paar reaktions-videos auf den forbes artikel angesehen.
wie da versucht wird, den artikel zu zerpflücken, ist teilweise wirklich haarsträubend: viele streamer scheinen insbesondere ernste probleme mit einfachster mathematik zu haben. des öfteren wurde nämlich behauptet, die 300 million ("raised") in der headline seien falsch oder zumindest übertrieben. dabei ist es wirklich kein hexenwerk: 207 mio (gesamteinnahmen bis ende 2017) + 46 mio (calder-investment) + 49 mio (backer-funding 1. jan. 2018 bis heute) macht - man lese und staune - 302 mio.! und da fehlen jetzt noch sonstige einkünfte für diesen zeitraum 1. jan 18 bis heute (wohl ein einstelliger millionenbetrag). wenn ich das kann, sollte das doch auch jeder andere hinbekommen, zumal wenn sie content dazu produzieren. aber nein; der artikel wird alleine deshalb gleich als clickbait-schwachsinn abgestempelt. ein streamer bemängelte das fehlen einer quelle für die (ende 2017) angeblich noch verbliebenen 14 mio. na ja, das steht halt (siehe seite 1 des threads) in den offiziell geschäftszahlen von cig. wenn leute, die sich selbst als "hardcore-fans" bezeichnen, nicht mal das wissen, wundert mich so langsam gar nix mehr. mein absolutes highlight war aber die behauptung, star citizen sei ja gar nicht das größte crowdfunding-projekt (abgesehen von cryptocurrency-gedöns laut forbes) - das sei doch der wiederaufbau von notre-dame! 

am ehesten gehe ich dann noch mit dem streamer d'accord, der meinte, dass der forbes-artikel eigentlich kaum neuigkeiten enthielte und deshalb eher "meh" sei. da liegt er zumindest nicht ganz falsch.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> am ehesten gehe ich dann noch mit dem streamer d'accord, der meinte, dass der forbes-artikel eigentlich kaum neuigkeiten enthielte und deshalb eher "meh" sei. da liegt er zumindest nicht ganz falsch.


Zumal der Forbes Artikel eher auf Bildzeitungsniveau verklausaliert wurde um jederzeit zurückzurudern.
Gespickt wurde das dann mit privaten Fakten die der Regenbogenpresse würdig sind um den schwammigen Vermutungen mehr halt zu geben.

Mit seriösen Artikeln für die Forbes mal stand hat diese Redaktionsform nichts mehr zu tun !


----------



## Batze (4. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> allerdings ist es ja beileibe nicht das erste mal, dass über sie bzw ihre position bei cig diskutiert wird (nicht nur von derek smart und co.).


Wenn man das liest, und ich bin deiner Meinung das sich Forbes das nicht einfach mal so aus den Fingern saugt, zumal es ja Gerichts Akten dazu gibt die dieses dann auch beweisen, und wohl auch annehmen kann das diese Frau ernsthafte psychologische Probleme hat, dann rücken auf einmal so einige Aussagen diverser Mitarbeiter die es ja in den letzten Jahren gegeben hat in einem ganz anderem Licht. Da wird dann wohl intern doch so einiges gestimmt haben was eben Mitarbeiter gegen S.Gardiner so von sich gegeben haben. 
Natürlich will der Harte Kern der Community das alles nicht wahr haben  druckst um sich herum und denkt das ist alles erfunden. Da werden zu jedem (Contra)Artikel hanebüchene Verschwörungstheorien aufgezählt das es einem schon wirklich an deren Normalität diese Community zweifeln lässt. Die Community (eben der härtere Kern) ist teilweise so toxisch gegenüber der Realität, was man hier im Forum ja teils auch schon beobachten kann, das man jede vernünftige menschliche Denkweise dort wohl schon längst über Bord geschmissen hat.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Mai 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn man das liest, und ich bin deiner Meinung das sich Forbes das nicht einfach mal so aus den Fingern saugt, zumal es ja Gerichts Akten dazu gibt die dieses dann auch beweisen, und wohl auch annehmen kann das diese Frau ernsthafte psychologische Probleme hat, dann rücken auf einmal so einige Aussagen diverser Mitarbeiter die es ja in den letzten Jahren gegeben hat in einem ganz anderem Licht. Da wird dann wohl intern doch so einiges gestimmt haben was eben Mitarbeiter gegen S.Gardiner so von sich gegeben haben.
> Natürlich will der Harte Kern der Community das alles nicht wahr haben  druckst um sich herum und denkt das ist alles erfunden. Da werden zu jedem (Contra)Artikel hanebüchene Verschwörungstheorien aufgezählt das es einem schon wirklich an deren Normalität diese Community zweifeln lässt. Die Community (eben der härtere Kern) ist teilweise so toxisch gegenüber der Realität, was man hier im Forum ja teils auch schon beobachten kann, das man jede vernünftige menschliche Denkweise dort wohl schon längst über Bord geschmissen hat.



das ist nicht der punkt. es ist nicht an uns (und auch nicht an forbes) über das privatleben von roberts und seiner ehefrau zu urteilen. geht uns nix an. oder bist du die moralpolizei?

der punkt ist, dass roberts seine beziehung zu gardiner geheimgehalten hat. dass diese schon lange vor cig-gründung bestand, dürfte (spätestens) jetzt belegt sein.
und damit, das wurde ja schon länger gemunkelt, liegt auch mehr oder weniger auf der hand, dass gardiner ihre position nicht etwa aufgrund ihrer qualifikation erhalten haben dürfte (im gegensatz bspw zu roberts' bruder erin). 
in einem "normalen" unternehmen wäre das ein handfester skandal und möglicherweise sogar justiziabel.


----------



## Batze (4. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist nicht der punkt. es ist nicht an uns (und auch nicht an forbes) über das privatleben von roberts und seiner ehefrau zu urteilen. geht uns nix an. oder bist du die moralpolizei?
> 
> der punkt ist, dass roberts seine beziehung zu gardiner geheimgehalten hat. dass diese schon lange vor cig-gründung bestand, dürfte (spätestens) jetzt belegt sein.
> und damit, das wurde ja schon länger gemunkelt, liegt auch mehr oder weniger auf der hand, dass gardiner ihre position nicht etwa aufgrund ihrer qualifikation erhalten haben dürfte (im gegensatz bspw zu roberts' bruder erin).
> in einem "normalen" unternehmen wäre das ein handfester skandal und möglicherweise sogar justiziabel.



Was anderes wollte ich nicht ausdrücken. Eventuell hast du mich da falsch verstanden. Aber eigentlich sagst du genau das selbe, nur etwas anders formuliert.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jpG1I5uaTEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MrFob (6. Mai 2019)

Peter sieht gut aus. Voll in shape. Gibt wohl ne gesuendere Kantine in Muenchen. 

EDIT: Ok, hab das Video fertig angeschaut. Gute Zusammenfassung wie ich finde. 

Der letzte Satz im Video ist mMn halt genau der Knackpunkt: Keiner ist gezwungen irgendwas zu kaufen bis das Spiel mal fertig ist bzw. soweit ist, dass es keine Server Wipes mehr geben und Persitenz bestehen bleiben wird (was mMn quasi den Release bedeuten wuerde). Einfach abwarten und schauen was bei raus kommt.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Mai 2019)

ich versteh die headline zur gamestar-analyse ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz: 



> Darf Star Citizen niemals fertig werden?





> Ein nicht sehr neuer, aber trotzdem interessanter Ansatz spielt im Forbes-Bericht eine besondere Rolle: Es geht darum, dass die Entwicklung von Star Citizen inzwischen soviel Geld verschlingt, dass es nicht mehr darum geht, ein fertiges Produkt abzuliefern, sondern für eine unendliche Weiterentwicklung und damit auch fortlaufende Finanzierung durch die Fans zu sorgen.



hab ichs überlesen? wo wird das denn so im forbes-artikel behauptet? denn das würde ja tatsächlich betrug nahelegen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. Mai 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Peter sieht gut aus. Voll in shape. Gibt wohl ne gesuendere Kantine in Muenchen.



Gut? GUT??! Ich sehe fabelhaft aus. Jetzt und für immer 

...

Danke.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (6. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hab ichs überlesen? wo wird das denn so im forbes-artikel behauptet? denn das würde ja tatsächlich betrug nahelegen.


Ein gelunges Video von der Konkurrenz. Eine "unendliche Weiterentwicklung" ohne Release ist völlig unrealisitsch und weit hergeholt. Schon jetzt sieht ja auch CIG, dass bei der Cloud-Finanzierung der Schwung raus ist. Andererseits wird bereits jetzt, Schritt für Schritt, immer mehr releasefähiger Content hinzugefügt.


----------



## McDrake (6. Mai 2019)

> Ein nicht sehr neuer, aber trotzdem interessanter Ansatz spielt im Forbes-Bericht eine besondere Rolle: Es geht darum, dass die Entwicklung von Star Citizen inzwischen soviel Geld verschlingt, dass es nicht mehr darum geht, ein fertiges Produkt abzuliefern, sondern für eine unendliche Weiterentwicklung und damit auch fortlaufende Finanzierung durch die Fans zu sorgen.



Das ist doch das Hauptargument der Skeptiker (mich inklusikve). Es werden immer neue Millionen eingenommen, damit die Arbeit für weitere Sales weitergeht. An der Fertigstellung ist man gezwungenenermassen erst an zweiter Stelle interessiert. Denn dafür recht das Geld gar nicht mehr. Aber solange genug Geld reinkam, funktionierte das System...böse gesagt, ein Schneeballsystem: Bringe Freunde und damit Cash, erhalte Bonus im Game. Nein, keiner wird gezwungen. Wird man (ja, sehr überspitzt) auch bei scientology nicht. Ist das also ein Argument?


----------



## MrFob (6. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Hauptargument der Skeptiker (mich inklusikve). Es werden immer neue Millionen eingenommen, damit die Arbeit für weitere Sales weitergeht. An der Fertigstellung ist man gezwungenenermassen erst an zweiter Stelle interessiert. Denn dafür recht das Geld gar nicht mehr. Aber solange genug Geld reinkam, funktionierte das System...böse gesagt, ein Schneeballsystem: Bringe Freunde und damit Cash, erhalte Bonus im Game. Nein, keiner wird gezwungen. Wird man (ja, sehr überspitzt) auch bei scientology nicht. Ist das also ein Argument?



Was ich nur nicht so ganz verstehe ist, was genau haelt sie denn eigentlich davon ab das Spiel fertig zu entwickeln?
Ich meine damit, eine Version zu entwickeln, in der das primaere Gameplay steht, die persistent bleibt (keine weiteren Server wipes mehr alle 3 Monate) und die nur noch um Content und halt das eine oder andere Feature erweitert wird (wie das bei MMOs ja normal ist)?
Schiffe koennen sie ja deswegen auch weiterhin immer neue hinzufuegen und in der Konzeptphase dann eine Weile fuer Echtgeld verkaufen und auch limitierte Mikrotransaktionen sind ja fuer nach dem "release" (also siehe oben, was ich darunter verstehe) schon angekuendigt.

Ich wuerde sogar soweit gehen zu behaupten, dass in CIG's eigenem Interesse ist diesen Status so bald wie moeglich zu erreichen da man ja jetzt schon an den Finanzen sieht, dass die Einnahmen durch die Konzeptschiffe ueber die Jahre langsam aber stetig ruecklaeufig sind. Dass da nicht ewig so weitergeht ist doch genau das, was gerade die Kritiker immer wieder hervorheben und was die Grundlage von der Aussage "das wird eh irgendwann einfach zu Grinde gehen" ist. Es kann ja nicht beides stimmen.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Mai 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Was ich nur nicht so ganz verstehe ist, was genau haelt sie denn eigentlich davon ab das Spiel fertig zu entwickeln?[...]


Das nicht vorhandene Geld.

Wie Bonkic schon im ersten Beitrag erwähnt hat, CIG hatte zu einem Zeitpunkt X nur 14 Mio. Dollar auf dem Konto. Punkt. D.h. wenn es keine weiteren Einnahmen gibt, dann ist einfach kein Geld (mehr) da für die Entwicklung. Wenn Bonkic seine Rechnung stimmen sollte, ich hab das jetzt nicht überprüft, und die Einnahmen um ca. 20% im Monat fallen, dürfte CIG innerhalb eines Jahres Insolvent sein, wenn sich niemand findet der Anteile von CIG kauft bzw. irgendein Publisher einsteigt.

D.h. man hat über ~200 Mio. Dollar eingenommen und hat ... eine spielbare Alpha entwickelt. Grandios. 200 Mio. Dollar. 200! 

Es sind einfach keine liquiden Mittel verfügbar um die Entwicklung abzusichern, nicht mal im Ansatz.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Mai 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Schon jetzt sieht ja auch CIG, dass bei der Cloud-Finanzierung der Schwung raus ist.





MrFob schrieb:


> Ich wuerde sogar soweit gehen zu behaupten, dass in CIG's eigenem Interesse ist diesen Status so bald wie moeglich zu erreichen da man ja jetzt schon an den Finanzen sieht, dass die Einnahmen durch die Konzeptschiffe ueber die Jahre langsam aber stetig ruecklaeufig sind.



wie kommt ihr eigentlich darauf?
wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, war 2018 sogar das beste jahr für cig  mit 38 mio. backer-einnahmen.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind einfach keine liquiden Mittel verfügbar um die Entwicklung abzusichern, nicht mal im Ansatz.



das steht für mich beim blick auf die zahlen ohne jede frage fest.

leider wird dieser wohl ohne frage für die backer wichtige punkt nirgends thematisiert, auch peter lässt ihn in seinem video komplett aus. 
"wird ja keiner gezwungen geld zu geben" heißts dann immer. bestreitet halt irgendwie auch niemand.
nur muss man den blick halt nunmal auf die finanzen lenken. und da siehts halt nunmal katastrophal aus. zumal es, ich schrieb es schon an anderer stelle, noch mal mindestens 1,5 jahre so weitergehen muss bis cig andere einnahmen in größerem stil generieren kann. wenn wir mal vom absoluten idealfall, einem sq42 schon ende 2020, ausgehen. cig ist viel zu schnell gewachsen. und sich dabei nur / in erster linie auf backer-gelder zu verlassen, halte ich für vollkommen unverantwortlich. 

aber auch das ist alles nix neues - eigentlich.


----------



## Batze (6. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das nicht vorhandene Geld.
> 
> Wie Bonkic schon im ersten Beitrag erwähnt hat, CIG hatte zu einem Zeitpunkt X nur 14 Mio. Dollar auf dem Konto. Punkt. D.h. wenn es keine weiteren Einnahmen gibt, dann ist einfach kein Geld (mehr) da für die Entwicklung. Wenn Bonkic seine Rechnung stimmen sollte, ich hab das jetzt nicht überprüft, und die Einnahmen um ca. 20% im Monat fallen, dürfte CIG innerhalb eines Jahres Insolvent sein, wenn sich niemand findet der Anteile von CIG kauft bzw. irgendein Publisher einsteigt.
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist auch, wie soll es weitergehen wenn wirklich mal ein Release stattfinden sollte?
Nehmen wir mal an Ende 2019 kommt das Spiel Final raus, ja ich weiß wird nicht so kommen aber ist auch nur eine Denke.
Aber wie wollen sie dann Geld einnehmen um das ganze am laufen zu halten?
Weiter über Ship Sales? Damit wird dann nur der p2w Gedanke weiter befeuert.
Abverkauf der Final Version? Also ich denke nicht das es da wirklich viele Käufer geben wird, denn die könnten ja jetzt schon zuschlagen, und StarCitizen ist kein Blockbuster sondern eher in einem Nischen Sekment vertreten. Also mit mehreren Millionen Abverkäufe kann man da bestimmt nicht rechnen.
Lootboxen ? DLCs? Wie wollen sie also in Zukunft das nötige Geld einnehmen um das ganze weiterhin zu finanzieren?
In meinen Augen vollkommen Unmöglich, jedenfalls nicht bei der Größe des Personals was jetzt da ist.
Personalabbau heißt dann aber auch Rückschritt in der Weiterentwicklung. Ein ziemlicher Teufelskreis.
Deshalb ist die Aussage das dass Spiel eigentlich nie fertig werden darf gar nicht mal so abwegig. Denn wird es fertig reißt der momentan noch vorhandene Geldstrom durch die Ship Sales vollkommen ab.


----------



## MrFob (7. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie kommt ihr eigentlich darauf?
> wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, war 2018 sogar das beste jahr für cig  mit 38 mio. backer-einnahmen.





Rabowke schrieb:


> Das nicht vorhandene Geld.



Und genau da verstehe ich jetzt die Argumentation nicht. Entweder man sagt "Die Finanzierung laesst nach/wird mit der Zeit nachlassen und dann ist kein Geld mehr da fuer die Fertigentwicklung des Sipels"
Oder man sagt: "Die Einnahmen mit den Schiffen ist so gut, dass CIG kein Interesse hat die Entwicklung je fertig zu bekommen."
Beides zusammen macht irgendwie wenig Sinn.

Meine Argumentation wieso SC klappen kann ist halt "Es werden im Moment noch genug Einnahmen generiert um weiterentwickeln zu koennen, das wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht ewig so weiter gehen und das wissen die devs auch also hat CIG ein Interesse daran seine Featureliste abzuarbeiten und dann eine persistente release Version rauszubringen fuer die dann -typisch MMO - durch MTX finanziert kontinuierlich Content nachgeschoben wird".

Wieso ein Spekulation jetzt besser sein soll als eine andere verstehe bis heute nicht und deswegen sage ich abwarten und Tee trinken. Und genau an diesem Punkt waren wir uebrigens schon vor 3 Monaten als mir dann keiner mehr geantwortet hat.

Wie gesagt, ich bin kein wehementer Verfechter aller Geschaefts-Strategien von CIG (und ich bin wirklich erstaunt, dass sie wohl nach wie vor sehr viel Kohle im Jahr mit ihren Schiffen einnehmen, ich selbst habe einmal 2016 gebackt und das war's) aber ich verstehe diese Argumentation nicht, warum diese Zahlen als Hinweis darauf gelten sollen, dass das Spiel nie fertig wird, das sehe ich darin einfach nicht. 

Ich bin auch nicht besonders bewandert in Wirtschaftsfragen und es ist gut moeglich, dass ich es deswegen nicht kapiere aber bisher konnte es mir zumindest in all den Threads und Reiterationen auch noch niemand soweit runterbrechen, dass die Argumente sich zu mehr als purer Spekulation zusammensetzen lassen (genauso wie meine ja eine ist, aber wenn wir alle nur spekulieren sollten wir es vielleicht echt einfach abwarten).


----------



## Rabowke (7. Mai 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Und genau da verstehe ich jetzt die Argumentation nicht. Entweder man sagt "Die Finanzierung laesst nach/wird mit der Zeit nachlassen und dann ist kein Geld mehr da fuer die Fertigentwicklung des Sipels"
> Oder man sagt: "Die Einnahmen mit den Schiffen ist so gut, dass CIG kein Interesse hat die Entwicklung je fertig zu bekommen."
> Beides zusammen macht irgendwie wenig Sinn.


Selbstverständlich macht das Sinn, denn das einzige, was CIG und die Entwicklung von SC noch am Leben hält ist der stetige Geldfluß von Unterstützern die sich Schiffe, Pakete etc. kaufen. Das ist eben keine gesicherte Finanzierung, eine gesicherte Finanzierung wäre es, wenn CR noch ~150 Mio. Dollar liquide Mittel hätte, eine Entwicklung von ca. fünf Jahren veranschlagt. 

Sobald die monatlichen Einnahmen um 20% (!) sinken, ist eine Finanzierung von SC nicht mehr gegeben und bei dem hohen Kostendruck, allein die Gehälter sollen 30 Mio. Dollar / Jahr ausmachen, wäre eins fix drei Ende mit CIG & SC.



> Meine Argumentation wieso SC klappen kann ist halt "Es werden im Moment noch genug Einnahmen generiert um weiterentwickeln zu koennen, das wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht ewig so weiter gehen und das wissen die devs auch also hat CIG ein Interesse daran seine Featureliste abzuarbeiten und dann eine persistente release Version rauszubringen fuer die dann -typisch MMO - durch MTX finanziert kontinuierlich Content nachgeschoben wird".


... das Problem ist doch aber, das die Entwicklung viel zu lange dauert und man den virtuellen Sales auf Teufel komm raus ausgeliefert ist. Umso mehr negative Berichterstattung kommt, umso mehr Unterstützer überlegen ob es noch Sinn macht in so ein Groschengrab zu investieren. D.h. wir sprechen hier von einer negativen Spirale die CIG überhaupt nicht gebrauchen kann.



> Wieso ein Spekulation jetzt besser sein soll als eine andere verstehe bis heute nicht und deswegen sage ich abwarten und Tee trinken. Und genau an diesem Punkt waren wir uebrigens schon vor 3 Monaten als mir dann keiner mehr geantwortet hat.


Richtig, wir spekulieren ... Forbes hat sich aber die Mühe gemacht und mit Personen gesprochen die an der Entwicklung beteiligt sind. Wir hier im Forum können nur raten, selbst PCG & GS vertrauen lediglich auf die PR von den Leuten, mit denen sie sprechen dürfen. Ggf. sollte man mal einen Derek Smart interviewen, man muss ja nicht alle geistigen Ergüsse darstellen, aber einige zielgerichte Fragen und Antworten, gern auch als Video, würden mich schon interessieren.



> Ich bin auch nicht besonders bewandert in Wirtschaftsfragen und es ist gut moeglich, dass ich es deswegen nicht kapiere aber bisher konnte es mir zumindest in all den Threads und Reiterationen auch noch niemand soweit runterbrechen, dass die Argumente sich zu mehr als purer Spekulation zusammensetzen lassen (genauso wie meine ja eine ist, aber wenn wir alle nur spekulieren sollten wir es vielleicht echt einfach abwarten).


Die prekäre finanzielle Situation ist keine Spekulation. Leider. Das in Verbindung mit offensichtlichen Lügen von CR "Die Entwicklung ist finanziell abgesichert!" lässt einen eben grübeln. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## McDrake (7. Mai 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Meine Argumentation wieso SC klappen kann ist halt "Es werden im Moment noch genug Einnahmen generiert um weiterentwickeln zu koennen, das wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht ewig so weiter gehen und das wissen die devs auch also hat CIG ein Interesse daran seine Featureliste abzuarbeiten und dann eine persistente release Version rauszubringen fuer die dann -typisch MMO - durch MTX finanziert kontinuierlich Content nachgeschoben wird".



Meine Theorie ist, dass sie noch zu viel verdienen um zu "sterben".
Sie kommen zur Zeit grade so über die Runden (haben aber schon Kredite aufgenommen, wenns mir Recht ist).
So lange Geld reinkommt, können sie weiter arbeiten und Löhne (sich selbst) auszahlen.
Solange die Sales funktionieren, gut.
Bleibt die Unterstützung aus, gehts 2-3 Monate und es ist kein Cent mehr da und die Entwicklung stoppt Komplet.

CR wills ja alles zusammen fertig stellen. Nicht zuerst das und dann später jenes. Es muss bei Release alles tippitoppi sein und das Beste was es gibt.
Da sich die Gameentwicklung ständig bewegt, muss da das Zeil auch immer wieder neu gesteckt werden. Was gestern super war, ist heute nicht mehr gut genug.

So ähnlich, verlief es Shroud. Da kam einfach viel schneller, viel weniger Geld rein.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Mai 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Und genau da verstehe ich jetzt die Argumentation nicht. Entweder man sagt "Die Finanzierung laesst nach/wird mit der Zeit nachlassen und dann ist kein Geld mehr da fuer die Fertigentwicklung des Sipels" (...) Meine Argumentation wieso SC klappen kann ist halt "Es werden im Moment noch genug Einnahmen generiert um weiterentwickeln zu koennen, das wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht ewig so weiter gehen und das wissen die devs auch also hat CIG ein Interesse daran seine Featureliste abzuarbeiten und dann eine persistente release Version rauszubringen fuer die dann -typisch MMO - durch MTX finanziert kontinuierlich Content nachgeschoben wird".



was du übersiehst, ist die tatsache, dass die kosten noch stärker steigen als die einnahmen: cig hatte im vergangenen jahr gleich mal noch 73 angestellte mehr als im vorjahr. die mehrkosten können durch die geringen mehreinnahmen nicht mal ansatzweise aufgefangen werden. cig hat (quasi) nichts auf der hohen kante! nichts! und das bei inzwischen weit über 200 mio. einnahmen. das ist einfach verrückt, wenn man drüber nachdenkt.



> Oder man sagt: "Die Einnahmen mit den Schiffen ist so gut, dass CIG kein Interesse hat die Entwicklung je fertig zu bekommen."



das habe zumindest ich so niemals behauptet. ich glaube nicht, dass star citizen von vornerherein darauf angelegt war, niemals fertig zu werden. und auch forbes behauptet das btw nicht, anders als gamestar nahelegt. oder man zeige mir die betreffende passage im artikel. die muss ich dann verpasst haben. 



> dass die Argumente sich zu mehr als purer Spekulation zusammensetzen lassen



na ja, die zahlen sind ja seit ende letzten jahres keine spekulation mehr. und an diesen sollte auch der laie eigentlich ablesen können, dass es nur mit "abwarten und tee trinken" unter umständen nicht mehr sehr lange weitergehen _kann_. oder meinst du, mir wäre daran gelegen, star citizen schlechtzureden? beileibe nicht. ich will, dass das projekt gelingt (zumindest sq 42)!


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. Mai 2019)

Zwei Sachen:

Firmen nehmen Kredite auf, um zu produzieren. Das ist jetzt nichts Neues, gerade in Zeiten von Niedrigzinsen. Ich verstehe daher (als Nicht-BWLer) nicht so ganz, woher dir Panik in Sachen Einnahmen-Ausgaben kommt. 

CIG hat nach dem Investment von 46 Millionen aktuell  einen geschätzten Wert von 500 Mio. Da dürfte es ein Leichtes sein, mit ihrem Geschäftsplan bei einer Bank einen Kredit zu bekommen. Haben sie in der Vergangenheit ja auch schon gemacht, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

Im Zweifelsfall öffnet sich CIG einfach weiteren Investoren. Oder man kooperiert doch noch mit einem Publisher. Ist dann vielleicht blöd für die Backer, die sich totale Unabhängigkeit von anderen Geldgebern erhoffen, aber besser als wenn die Firma Pleite geht.

Zweite Sache: Das vorgeschlagene Interview mit Derek Smart dürfte nahezu unmöglich sein aufgrund seiner häufig unter Beweis gestellten Skepsis/Abneigung der Presse gegenüber. Er ist zufrieden damit, seine Theorien auf seinem Blog und in seiner Twitter-Käseglocke zu verkünden, wo er  viel Bestätigung und wenig Gegenwind erfährt.


----------



## McDrake (7. Mai 2019)

CIG hat schon Kredit aufnenommen und braucht trotzdem Investoren. Bei Krediten muss man Zinsen zahlen und Investoren wollen ebenfalls gewinn. Das ist alles Geld, dass also wieder zurückgezahlt werden muss. Bei einer Firma, welche etwas "reales" verkauft, also produziert, kommt dadurch Geld rein. Bei CIG kommt werden die Zinsen mit dem Geld bezahlt welches von den Backern rein kommt. Es wird Geld hin und her geschoben, ohne, dass ein eigentliches Produkt verkauft wird. Bleiben Backer aus, hat CIG nix zu verkaufen = keine Einnahmen. Weiss nicht, wie ich das erklären soll. Aber ich, als ebenfalls NichtBWL, finde das ziemlich riskant.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Mai 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nichts Neues, gerade in Zeiten von Niedrigzinsen. Ich verstehe daher (als Nicht-BWLer) nicht so ganz, woher dir Panik in Sachen Einnahmen-Ausgaben kommt.



gibt keine panik, wir sind alle ganz ruhig.  



> CIG hat nach dem Investment von 46 Millionen aktuell  einen geschätzten Wert von 500 Mio.



hatte. das investment fand vor etwa 1 jahr statt. ob die damalige unternehmensbewertung überhaupt gerechtfertigt war lass ich mal dahingestellt. zumal sie ja eben nur durch dieses investment überhaupt zustande kam. mit anderen worten hat calder cig mit seinem geld zur 0,5-mrd-dollar-firma gemacht. ich denke calder sieht sich eher als eine art mäzen, der nicht weiß wohin mit seinem geld und ganz sicher nicht auf ein return-of-investment hofft. zumal cig sein geld ja (angeblich) nicht einfach so im normalen geschäftsbetrieb auf den kopf hauen darf.



> Da dürfte es ein Leichtes sein, mit ihrem Geschäftsplan bei einer Bank einen Kredit zu bekommen.



da hab ich ganz arge zweifel. liquide mittel sind quasi nicht vorhanden. die personalaufwandsquote ist mit fast 70% abnorm hoch. 
und cig hängt fast zu 100% vom komplett unkalkulierbaren backer-wohlwollen ab. 
die release-termine wurden ein ums andere mal verschoben. ende 2020 für sq42 ist ja ebenfalls nicht mehr als eine wohlwollende schätzung.
glaubt da jemand dran? und eine bank würde das schon ziemlich genau wissen wollen, davon kannst du ausgehen. zumal überhaupt nicht absehbar ist, wie viel sq42/ sc  irgendwann mal einbringen könnte.
ein pc-exklusives highest-end-game? wirtschaftlich eigentlich fast schon zum scheitern verurteilt, wenn mans neutral und objektiv vorab beurteilen möchte.

ich wollte das nicht alles schon wieder wiederkäuen, aber wenns darum geht, isses halt nun einmal von relevanz. 



> Im Zweifelsfall öffnet sich CIG einfach weiteren Investoren.



sicher. das wär imo sogar die einzige realistische möglichkeit, an frisches geld zu kommen.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Mai 2019)

Naja bis SC releast wird läuft es dann auf fast jedem Mittelklasse-PC.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Mai 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Zwei Sachen:
> 
> Firmen nehmen Kredite auf, um zu produzieren. Das ist jetzt nichts Neues, gerade in Zeiten von Niedrigzinsen. Ich verstehe daher (als Nicht-BWLer) nicht so ganz, woher dir Panik in Sachen Einnahmen-Ausgaben kommt.


... weil Banken, selbst in Amerika, nicht ungesehen einfach solche Beträge, die hier von Nöten sind um das Geschäft am Laufen zu halten, ohne Sicherheiten (!) verteilen. Das Problem ist doch, wenn (!) SC irgendwann released wird, wieviele potentielle Käufer des Spiels gibt es dann noch, also die, die dann frisches Geld investieren?!

Ich vermute einfach mal, dass so gut wie alle potentiellen Käufer das Spiel bereits erworben haben.



> CIG hat nach dem Investment von 46 Millionen aktuell  einen geschätzten Wert von 500 Mio. Da dürfte es ein Leichtes sein, mit ihrem Geschäftsplan bei einer Bank einen Kredit zu bekommen. Haben sie in der Vergangenheit ja auch schon gemacht, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


Warum genau sollte CIG 500 Mio. wert sein?! Vor allem, welcher Geschäftsplan? Es gibt ja keine "echte" Roadmap, es gibt doch nicht mal ein Datum zur Veröffentlichung. Keine Bank der Welt wird diesem Unternehmen Gelder in Mio.höhe anvertrauen mit so einem ... Businessplan. 



> Im Zweifelsfall öffnet sich CIG einfach weiteren Investoren. Oder man kooperiert doch noch mit einem Publisher. Ist dann vielleicht blöd für die Backer, die sich totale Unabhängigkeit von anderen Geldgebern erhoffen, aber besser als wenn die Firma Pleite geht.


Wäre sicherlich eine Option ... aber siehe oben, wie hoch ist denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit das noch einmal 100-200 Mio. Dollar an frischen Geld, d.h. Verkäufen, generiert wird? Wir können ja nur mutmaßen, aber ich vermute einfach mal das die potentiellen Käufer zu 90-95% bereits erreicht wurden.



> Zweite Sache: Das vorgeschlagene Interview mit Derek Smart dürfte nahezu unmöglich sein aufgrund seiner häufig unter Beweis gestellten Skepsis/Abneigung der Presse gegenüber. Er ist zufrieden damit, seine Theorien auf seinem Blog und in seiner Twitter-Käseglocke zu verkünden, wo er  viel Bestätigung und wenig Gegenwind erfährt.


Schade ... vllt. ist aber die GS auch die falsche Zeitschrift um dieses Interview zu führen, schlussendlich ist die GS quasi schon die Hauspostille von CIG. Nicht bös gemeint.


----------



## McDrake (7. Mai 2019)

DS ist eigentlich in den Live-Diskussionen immer recht zahm, wie ich finde. Wie auch seine Gegner wenn sie sich direkt ansprechen. Meist artet ja die Diskussion aus in "was hat der denn schon produziert?", was nicht viel mit seiner Kritik zu tun hat. Der hat schin bissl mehr Erfahrung in der Branche. Zumindest mehr als ich. Und seine Schlussfolgerungen zum Thema SC sind für mich nachvollziehbar. Auf das tecznischen Seite erklärt er wie verschiedene Engines mit dem jeweiligen Netcode funktionieren und welche "Tricks" angewendet werden.


----------



## Frullo (7. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Der hat schin bissl mehr Erfahrung in der Branche. Zumindest mehr als ich.



Erfahrung? Ja. Know-how? Bestenfalls fragwürdig, wenn man seine eigenen Werke in Betracht zieht.


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum genau sollte CIG 500 Mio. wert sein?!



46 Millionen Dollar für 10% Anteile. Macht ca. 500 Millionen für 100%.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Mai 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> 46 Millionen Dollar für 10% Anteile. Macht ca. 500 Millionen für 100%.


Ich wusste beim Schreiben meiner Zeilen das mir hier jemand mit dem Invest antworten wird. Der eine Investor hat CIG so bewertet, punkt. Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass auch CIG wirklich soviel wert ist. Ich dachte eigentlich das wäre klar. CIG ist maximal für diese eine Person soviel wert, was, sorry dafür, ziemlich lächerlich ist.


----------



## McDrake (7. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Erfahrung? Ja. Know-how? Bestenfalls fragwürdig, wenn man seine eigenen Werke in Betracht zieht.



Genau das meinte ich damit. Woher weisst DU, dass er kein Know-How hat?
Grafisch sind sie nix, das stimmt.
Aber extrem komplex. Und dafür dass er alles selber finanziert hat, er selber programmiert, kann man ihm daraus keinen Vorwurf machen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich wusste beim Schreiben meiner Zeilen das mir hier jemand mit dem Invest antworten wird. Der eine Investor hat CIG so bewertet, punkt. Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass auch CIG wirklich soviel wert ist. Ich dachte eigentlich das wäre klar. CIG ist maximal für diese eine Person soviel wert, was, sorry dafür, ziemlich lächerlich ist.



Jo, wie gesagt, ich nix BWL. Aber an was soll man sowas sonst festmachen?


----------



## Frullo (7. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Woher weisst DU, dass er kein Know-How hat?



Ganz ehrlich, ich weiss es nicht. Aber wenn man die Qualität bzw. den Erfolg seiner Werke als Indikator verwendet, dann ist sein (erfolgreich angewandtes) Know-How eben dürftig. Ja: Er hat unbestritten Erfahrung. Ja: Er hat an einigen komplexen Spielen gearbeitet. Aber da diese Spiele nur spärlichen Erfolg aufweisen können, darf man auch Zweifel an seinem Know-How haben.


----------



## McDrake (7. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich weiss es nicht. Aber wenn man die Qualität bzw. den Erfolg seiner Werke als Indikator verwendet, dann ist sein (erfolgreich angewandtes) Know-How eben dürftig. Ja: Er hat unbestritten Erfahrung. Ja: Er hat an einigen komplexen Spielen gearbeitet. Aber da diese Spiele nur spärlichen Erfolg aufweisen können, darf man auch Zweifel an seinem Know-How haben.



Dann muss man das im Umkehrschluss aber auch bei Chris Roberts so sehen.
Was hat er für ein Wissen nach so vielen Jahren Abwesenheit in der Gamingbranche?
Ja, er hatte sein Wingcommander. Seine letzten Projekte waren ja jetzt auch nicht sooo erfolgreich.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Mai 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Jo, wie gesagt, ich nix BWL. Aber an was soll man sowas sonst festmachen?


Kann man leider nicht, entweder gibt es unabhängige Bewertungen von Firmen wie EY & PwC oder eben "Börstenwerte" bzw. sogar verschiedene Finanzierungsrunden von mehreren Investoren, welche von Banken begleitet werden. Wobei selbst diese manchmal Mondpreise erzielen, sieht man hier in Berlin sehr gut wenn Start-Ups hunderte Millionen von Investments einnehmen. 

Ggf. einfach schreiben das *ein* Investor CIG für xyz Millionen bewertet hat, aber eben nicht "CIG ist xyz Mio. wert", ohne den Hinweis das wir hier von einem Investor reden.


----------



## Frullo (7. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dann muss man das im Umkehrschluss aber auch bei Chris Roberts so sehen.
> Was hat er für ein Wissen nach so vielen Jahren Abwesenheit in der Gamingbranche?
> Ja, er hatte sein Wingcommander. Seine letzten Projekte waren ja jetzt auch nicht sooo erfolgreich.



Nein, muss man nicht:
Wing Commander war erfolgreich, ist heute ein Meilenstein der PC-Gaming-Geschichte. Battlecruiser 3000 AD hingegen kannte ich vor der "SC-Development-Opera" überhaupt nicht.

Aber man kann:
Ich habe nie, nirgends, niemals (TM: Rabowke) behauptet, CRs Know-How sei hervorragend. Nur hat mich persönlich sein Erfolg mit Wing Commander dazu motiviert, ihm Geld für seine SC-Vision zu geben, in der Hoffnung, dass er sie verwirklicht.


----------



## McDrake (7. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich habe nie, nirgends, niemals (TM: Rabowke) behauptet, CRs Know-How sei hervorragend. Nur hat mich persönlich sein Erfolg mit Wing Commander dazu motiviert, ihm Geld für seine SC-Vision zu geben, in der Hoffnung, dass er sie verwirklicht.



Das war ja auch meine Motivation


----------



## Bonkic (7. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Battlecruiser 3000 AD hingegen kannte ich vor der "SC-Development-Opera" überhaupt nicht.



echt? das war damals eigentlich ein ziemlich großes ding (und schon vor release äußerst skeptisch beäugt).


----------



## Frullo (7. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> echt? das war damals eigentlich ein ziemlich großes ding (und schon vor release äußerst skeptisch beäugt).



Mag sein, das ich damals irgendwas darüber gelesen habe - ist schliesslich 20+ Jahre he und das Internet war noch in seinen Anfangszeiten. Aber eben: Falls ich davon gehört habe, dann ist nichts hängen geblieben - ganz im Gegensatz zu Wing Commander.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Mai 2019)

an diese äußerst geschmackvolle anzeige erinnerst du dich nicht? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Mai 2019)

gamestar hat übrigens den nächsten langen feature-artikel zu star citizen rausgehen, natürlich wieder hinter der plus-paywall.
https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/star-citizen-release-squadron-42,3343684.html?


----------



## Frullo (8. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> an diese äußerst geschmackvolle anzeige erinnerst du dich nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenne sie mittlerweile, aber nicht "von damals".


----------



## McDrake (8. Mai 2019)

Also mal kurz zu den Zahlen.

CIG hat MINDESTENS einen Kredit offen.
Jenen von  Coutts. und der ist belastet mit so ziemlich allem, was CIG zu bieten hat:
https://imgur.com/a/pbiVF
(4.2 all the copies, all the assets)

Was soll noch belastet werden bei einem weiteren Kredit?


----------



## Rabowke (8. Mai 2019)

Das stimmt schon, allerdings ist diese Vereinbarung mit CIG UK geschlossen worden, hierbei handelt es sich um eine Tochterfirma. Da muss man natürlich die Frage stellen, was genau gehört dieser Tochter an Wertgegenständen? Hat sie Eigentum? In wieweit gibt es Verträge das CIG USA für Verluste / Vermögen in welchem Umfang haftet? Gibt es Gewinnabführungsvereinbarungen? Gilt diese auch für Verluste, die man natürlich an den Mutterkonzern übertragen könnte zwecks Abschreibungen bzw. Minderung von Steueraufwendungen.

Punkt 4.2 ist in der Tat interessant, allerdings stellt sich auch hier die Frage ob damit "nur" die Umsätze bzw. wirtschaftliche Konstrukt der UK Tochterfirma gemeint sind.


----------



## McDrake (8. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, allerdings ist diese Vereinbarung mit CIG UK geschlossen worden, hierbei handelt es sich um eine Tochterfirma. Da muss man natürlich die Frage stellen, was genau gehört dieser Tochter an Wertgegenständen? Hat sie Eigentum? In wieweit gibt es Verträge das CIG USA für Verluste / Vermögen in welchem Umfang haftet? Gibt es Gewinnabführungsvereinbarungen? Gilt diese auch für Verluste, die man natürlich an den Mutterkonzern übertragen könnte zwecks Abschreibungen bzw. Minderung von Steueraufwendungen.
> 
> Punkt 4.2 ist in der Tat interessant, allerdings stellt sich auch hier die Frage ob damit "nur" die Umsätze bzw. wirtschaftliche Konstrukt der UK Tochterfirma gemeint sind.



Coutts ist ja nicht eine kleiner Markler von nebenan.
Die werden sich da schon recht gut abgesichert, bzw genug gute Anwälte haben.
Aus purer Nächstenliebe werden die auch kein Geld abgeben.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Mai 2019)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Zweite Sache: Das vorgeschlagene Interview mit Derek Smart dürfte nahezu unmöglich sein aufgrund seiner häufig unter Beweis gestellten Skepsis/Abneigung der Presse gegenüber.



wie wärs denn mal mit ner gesprächsrunde bspw mit egosoft (x) oder rockfish games (everspace) zum thema star citizen? sind ja deutsche studios, dürfte ja nicht so schwer sein, die an die strippe zu bekommen.
im idealfall natürlich noch weitere vertreter von studios aus dem ausland, die space-games im portfolio haben. 



> Er ist zufrieden damit, seine Theorien auf seinem Blog und in seiner Twitter-Käseglocke zu verkünden, wo er viel Bestätigung und wenig Gegenwind erfährt



so viel gehör findet smart eigentlich gar nicht. seine tweets haben in der regel maximal ne handvoll likes, kommentiert wird fast nie was von ihm. in seinem forum ist jetzt auch nicht gerade die hölle los. geschätzt die hälfte aller beiträge stammt von ihm selbst.


----------



## Batze (8. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie wärs denn mal mit ner gesprächsrunde bspw mit egosoft (x) oder rockfish games (everspace) zum thema star citizen? sind ja deutsche studios, dürfte ja nicht so schwer sein, die an die strippe zu bekommen.
> im idealfall natürlich noch weitere vertreter von studios aus dem ausland, die space-games im portfolio haben.



Ja lad BMW Porsche Mercedes alle anderen Mega Automobile ein damit sie etwas über den VW Skandal was sagen sollen. toll 


Guter Gedanke Bonkic, aber da wird keiner kommen. Leider.


----------



## McDrake (8. Mai 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja lad BMW Porsche Mercedes alle anderen Mega Automobile ein damit sie etwas über den VW Skandal was sagen sollen. toll
> 
> 
> Guter Gedanke Bonkic, aber da wird keiner kommen. Leider.



Ach... wenn sich Chris Roberts über Athem äussert, kann man das doch auch andersrum machen 
https://www.newsweek.com/star-citizen-director-chris-roberts-reveal-how-fix-anthem-1401588


----------



## Bonkic (8. Mai 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja lad BMW Porsche Mercedes alle anderen Mega Automobile ein damit sie etwas über den VW Skandal was sagen sollen. toll



da die alle unter einer decke stecken, wäre das tatsächlich keine allzu gute idee. 



> Guter Gedanke Bonkic, aber da wird keiner kommen. Leider.



roberts hat auch kein problem damit, sich zu projekten anderer studios zu äußern. von daher...


----------



## Batze (8. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> roberts hat auch kein problem damit, sich zu projekten anderer studios zu äußern. von daher...


Auf den hört doch eh keiner, sonst hätte er damals schon ein Studio gefunden. Angefragt hatte er ja, aber niemand wollte  mit dem was zu tun haben. Die wussten schon alle warum und wussten wen sie da vor sich haben. Deshalb hat er Überall eine Abfuhr bekommen.
Das Projekt denke ich mal würden einige sehr Interessant gefunden haben, aber nicht mit Ihm. Das Risiko mit dem war allen eben zu Hoch. Recht hatten sie alle und ich denke im Stillen Lachen sie jetzt alle und sehen wie es langsam den Bach runtergeht.
Und auch jetzt, wenn das Interesse da wäre, auch Finanziell eventuell etwas zu holen, es geht ja immer ums Geld, hätte sich schon längst jemand gemeldet. Aber man hört einfach nichts von den Größeren Studios. Und die Kleinen müssen selbst sehen wie sie Überleben.
Mit dem will eben keiner aus der internen Branche weil sie alle wissen das der ein Blender ist und nur ihr Geld verpulvert.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Mai 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Auf den hört doch eh keiner, sonst hätte er damals schon ein Studio gefunden. Angefragt hatte er ja, aber niemand wollte  mit dem was zu tun haben. Die wussten schon alle warum und wussten wen sie da vor sich haben. Deshalb hat er Überall eine Abfuhr bekommen.
> Und auch jetzt, wenn das Interesse da wäre, auch Finanziell eventuell etwas zu holen, es geht ja immer ums Geld, hätte sich schon längst jemand gemeldet. Aber man hört einfach nichts von den Größeren Studios. Und die Kleinen müssen selbst sehen wie sie Überleben.
> Mit dem will eben keiner aus der internen Branche weil sie alle wissen das der ein Blender ist und nur ihr Geld verpulvert.



das hat irgendwie rein gar nichts mehr mit dem thema zu tun. also btt bitte.
peter kann sich ja dazu äußern, oder eben auch nicht.


----------



## McDrake (8. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> so viel gehör findet smart eigentlich gar nicht. seine tweets haben in der regel maximal ne handvoll likes, kommentiert wird fast nie was von ihm. in seinem forum ist jetzt auch nicht gerade die hölle los. geschätzt die hälfte aller beiträge stammt von ihm selbst.


Dafür kann man News wie Geschäftsberichte und Medienartikel dort zuerst finden. 
Grade die Ausabe ihrer Aktien, welche sie sich dann selber wieder auszahlten...Aber das darf jeder selber lesen.
Ist meiner Meinung nach einfach die Sammelstelle für kritische "Fakten" gegenüber SC/CR.


----------



## Batze (8. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das hat irgendwie rein gar nichts mehr mit dem thema zu tun. also btt bitte.



Wenn ich mir den Topic Starter so anschaue hat das sehr wohl damit zu tun.
Und so ganz außerhalb meiner Darstellung bist du ja wohl auch nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Mai 2019)

DS sollte ganz ruhig sein. Der ist ein Selbstüberschätzer vor dem Herren, ebenso hat der einen an der Klatsche, ist neidisch darauf, daß CR solch Backup bekommen hat/bekommt (unabhängig mal davon ob CR scheitert oder nicht). Aber bei DS spielt hier sehr viel Mißgunst und Neid eine Rolle. Weniger objektive Fakten.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> DS sollte ganz ruhig sein. Der ist ein Selbstüberschätzer vor dem Herren, ebenso hat der einen an der Klatsche, ist neidisch darauf, daß CR solch Backup bekommen hat/bekommt (unabhängig mal davon ob CR scheitert oder nicht). Aber bei DS spielt hier sehr viel Mißgunst und Neid eine Rolle. Weniger objektive Fakten.


... wo genau lag denn DS mit seinen Fakten falsch bzw. fernab der Realität?! Viele Dinge die er schon vor Monaten und Jahren gesagt bzw. geschrieben hat, finden sich jetzt in dem Artikel von Forbes und/oder in den veröffentlichten Bilanzen von CIG wieder. 

Wäre er neidisch oder Mißgünstig, hätte er IMO (!) nicht als Backer der ersten Stunde mit einem größeren Geldbetrag investiert.

Man mag mit der Art und Weise der Wortwahl bzw. Kommunikationstil nicht einverstanden sein, geschenkt. Das er sich selbst besser einschätzt als er es vllt. ist, auch das ist geschenkt ... nur was man leider akzeptieren muss, dass er Recht hat(te).


----------



## MichaelG (8. Mai 2019)

Ich mag diesen Kerl absolut nicht. Ob er Recht hat bleibt abzuwarten. CR kann das Spiel ja immer noch releasen. Es ist ja noch nicht definitiv tot. Und CR hat DS mehrfach bewiesen, daß seine Herumunkerei falsch war. Nicht in jederlei Hinsicht. Was jetzt der Knackpunkt ist ist das Geld was langsam eng wird. Das könnte als einziges Problem der Lösung entgegenstehen.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich mag diesen Kerl absolut nicht. Ob er Recht hat bleibt abzuwarten. CR kann das Spiel ja immer noch releasen. Es ist ja noch nicht definitiv tot. Und CR hat DS mehrfach bewiesen, daß seine Herumunkerei falsch war. Nicht in jederlei Hinsicht. Was jetzt der Knackpunkt ist ist das Geld was langsam eng wird. Das könnte als einziges Problem der Lösung entgegenstehen.


Nochmal ... ob man DS nun als Person mag oder nicht mag: welche Dinge, die er geäußert hat, stimmen nicht bzw. sind nachweislich falsch?


----------



## Frullo (8. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nochmal ... ob man DS nun als Person mag oder nicht mag: welche Dinge, die er geäußert hat, stimmen nicht bzw. sind nachweislich falsch?



https://www.reddit.com/r/DerekSmart/comments/3rs5vq/compiling_a_list_of_predictions_and_allegations/

Hier findest Du genügend Beispiele von Äusserungen bzw. Vorhersagen vom "Internet Warlord" die nicht zutrafen. Such's Dir aus.


----------



## Batze (8. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... nur was man leider akzeptieren muss, dass er Recht hat(te).


Und da ist das Problem auch heute noch. Die meisten begreifen es nicht oder wollen es nicht sehen. Auch ich habe schon vor Jahren gesagt wo die Probleme sind und das ein D.S. nicht in seiner Wortwahl, wohl aber in der Sache richtig liegt. Geglaubt hat mir niemand und anderen auch nicht. Wir sind angefeindet worden bis zum geht nicht mehr( im GS Forum übrigens immer noch, die spinnen da echt ab wenn man selbst  fakten gegen SC bringt, voll krass) jetzt spitzt es sich zu.
Im Hinterstübchen lacht sich D.S. bestimmt gerade einen ab. Er hatte recht, mehr recht als alle andere, gerade auch was das Finanzielle angeht.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Mai 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Topic Starter so anschaue hat das sehr wohl damit zu tun.
> Und so ganz außerhalb meiner Darstellung bist du ja wohl auch nicht.



es  ging gerade konkret um den vorschlag einer fragerunde an peter. sonst nichts.

dann hast du die sache auf ein anderes gleis gesetzt und zum x-ten mal ein und dieselbe altbekannte tirade gegen chris roberts gefahren.
brauchen wir an der stelle jetzt nicht, egal ob da jetzt was dran ist oder nicht. liefer was substantielles. 
und bitte lass es jetzt damit gutsein. ich hab keinen bock, dass der thread durch so was weiter verwässert wird. danke.


----------



## Batze (8. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was jetzt der Knackpunkt ist ist das Geld was langsam eng wird. Das könnte als einziges Problem der Lösung entgegenstehen.


Lieber @Michael, es ging nie um was anderes. Das war auch der Hauptkritikpunkt den DS damals angesprochen hat. 
Du als Selbstständiger solltest da wissen wie Einnahmen und Ausgaben funktionieren. Du kannst irgendwann nicht mehr Ausgeben als wie du Einnimmst. Da helfen dann auch keine Kredite mehr weiter wenn du keine Basis der Einnahmen mehr hast.
Sollte jedem Selbstständigen klar sein. Irgendwann ist Aus die Maus.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/DerekSmart/comments/3rs5vq/compiling_a_list_of_predictions_and_allegations/
> 
> Hier findest Du genügend Beispiele von Äusserungen bzw. Vorhersagen vom "Internet Warlord" die nicht zutrafen. Such's Dir aus.


Danke für die Übersicht, dann finden wir also unbedeutende Dinge ... wobei einige schon wahr sind, nämlich das CIG kurz vor der Pleite stand mit nur noch 14 Mio. Dollar Guthaben im Jahr 2017, er hat das finanzielle Ende für 2016 angekündigt. Er konnte natürlich nur mit Schätzwerten arbeiten.

Wie dem auch sei, interessant wäre eine Liste der Dinge wo er Recht hat.


----------



## McDrake (8. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich mag diesen Kerl absolut nicht. Ob er Recht hat bleibt abzuwarten. CR kann das Spiel ja immer noch releasen. Es ist ja noch nicht definitiv tot. Und CR hat DS mehrfach bewiesen, daß seine Herumunkerei falsch war. Nicht in jederlei Hinsicht. Was jetzt der Knackpunkt ist ist das Geld was langsam eng wird. Das könnte als einziges Problem der Lösung entgegenstehen.



Eigentlich ist die Zeit und Geld der Knackpunkt. 

DS mag in seinen Postings über die Stränge schlagen und ist sehr direkt. Die finanziellen Hintergründe sind nur durch ihn in den Fokus getreten. Und da gibts noch so einiges, worüber nicht geschrieben wird (CIG-Aktien sich selber verkaufen, Studio verkaufen, etc).
Ich rate wirklich mal ein Interview oder Erklärungen zu hören. Das ist dann schon bissl anders.
Dass man Überbringern schlechter Nachrichten prinzipiell kritisch eingetellt ist, sollte man sich ebenfalls bewusst sein.

Das Gegenteil ist dann zB CR: Answer the call....100 Sternensyteme...1000 Spieler in der Instanz,... Retter des Pc-Gaming...


----------



## Frullo (8. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Danke für die Übersicht, dann finden wir also unbedeutende Dinge ... wobei einige schon wahr sind, nämlich das CIG kurz vor der Pleite stand mit nur noch 14 Mio. Dollar Guthaben im Jahr 2017, er hat das finanzielle Ende für 2016 angekündigt. Er konnte natürlich nur mit Schätzwerten arbeiten.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, interessant wäre eine Liste der Dinge wo er Recht hat.



Nein, wäre sie nicht. Ganz nach dem Spruch: Auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn. Ich behaupte ja nicht, dass er mit allem falsch liegt. Aber bei der Zahl an Falschaussagen und Fehlschätzungen ist er für mich schlicht keine verlässliche Quelle. Er schmeisst einfach mit soviel Dreck, bis mal etwas an der Wand kleben bleibt. Das kann jeder, wenn man nur genug Zeit investiert (die er vielleicht besser in sein "Line of Defense" investiert hätte...).


----------



## McDrake (8. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nein, wäre sie nicht. Ganz nach dem Spruch: Auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn. Ich behaupte ja nicht, dass er mit allem falsch liegt. Aber bei der Zahl an Falschaussagen und Fehlschätzungen ist er für mich schlicht keine verlässliche Quelle. Er schmeisst einfach mit soviel Dreck, bis mal etwas an der Wand kleben bleibt. Das kann jeder, wenn man nur genug Zeit investiert



Also wie gesagt... wenn DS Falschaussagen gemacht hat, dass ist CR ebenfalls ein ganz guter Wortverdreher.




> (die er vielleicht besser in sein "Line of Defense" investiert hätte...).


Tadaaaa
Here we go again

(wo ist jetzt der facepaml-simliey.. ZAAAAAM)


----------



## Frullo (8. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt... wenn DS Falschaussagen gemacht hat, dass ist CR ebenfalls ein ganz guter Wortverdreher.



Ich habe NULL, NIX, NADA Aussagen über CR gemacht, sondern nur über DS. Das einzige was ich in diesem Thread (oder war es in einem anderen? Keine Ahnung, es laufen eine Menge SC-Threads parallel, da verliert man leicht den Überblick  ) bei den beiden verglichen habe, war der Erfolg ihres "Vorzeigeproduktes". Bei CR Wing Commander und bei DS Battleirgendwas (ich kann mir nicht einmal den Namen dieses Spieles merken...) 3000AD. Und da hat CR nun mal die Nase deutlich vorne.



McDrake schrieb:


> Tadaaaa
> Here we go again
> 
> (wo ist jetzt der facepaml-simliey.. ZAAAAAM)



Sorry, aber DS hat nun mal nachweislich eine Obsession in Sachen SC/CR entwickelt, die wohl jeder Laien-Psychologe als krankhaft bezeichnen würde. Gleichzeitig hat er ein Spiel entwickelt, dass derart hinter den Erwartungen zurückblieb und dermassen von der Community zerpflückt wurde, dass er es von Steam zurückgezogen hat. Was? Er hatte mit irgendeiner seiner gefühlt tausend Aussagen über CR/SC recht? Wow, was für ein Experte!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nochmal ... ob man DS nun als Person mag oder nicht mag: welche Dinge, die er geäußert hat, stimmen nicht bzw. sind nachweislich falsch?


DS hat was ein eigenes Projekt angeht gelogen und betrogen als ob es kein Morgen gäbe.
Das alleine macht ihn als Kritiker anderen gegenüber alles andere als glaubwürdig, auch wenn das blinde Huhn einige Körnchen gefunden hat.


----------



## McDrake (8. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Er hatte mit irgendeiner seiner gefühlt tausend Aussagen über CR/SC recht? Wow, was für ein Experte!


Es waren schon ein wenig mehr. Dass man jene rauspickt, welche nicht stimmen (wobei man über 2.0 lange streiten könnte...)

Wie gesagt: Das wichtigste sind die Finanzen.
Da kann man sich damit befassen wenn man will.
Da hat er analysiert und das stimmte dann schon mehrmals.

Ob seine Games erfolgreich waren oder nicht?
Was solls. Es war/ist sein Geld. im Gegensatz zu jenem von CR.

Dass da eine gewisse Obsession dabei ist, bestreitet wohl niemand. 
Nur da haben DS-Gegner auch so ihre "Phasen"




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FBkov8jfzpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


(von besagter Kate Russe )


----------



## McDrake (8. Mai 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> DS hat was ein eigenes Projekt angeht gelogen und betrogen als ob es kein Morgen gäbe.


Ok... hat er (?).
Wen hat er betrogen?
Wer hat Geld verloren?



> Das alleine macht ihn als Kritiker anderen gegenüber alles andere als glaubwürdig, auch wenn das blinde Huhn einige Körnchen gefunden hat.


Was macht (zum Beispiel... sorry Peter), Gamestar denn zum Experten in Sachen Spieleentwicklung, im speziellen Star Citizen?

Auch wenn es nur ein Körnchen ist (finanzielle Schieflage), was ändert das am Projekt SC?
Es ist schlicht eine Tatsache. eine Tatsache, welche nur zu Tage kam, weil RSI in England (wohl wegen den Subventionen), ihre Geschäftszahlen offen legen MUSS.
Und wer hat darauf hingewiesen?


----------



## Frullo (8. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Es waren schon ein wenig mehr. Dass man jene rauspickt, welche nicht stimmen (wobei man über 2.0 lange streiten könnte...)



Lustig - ich finde keine Analoge Liste (wie die, zu der ich verlinkt habe) bei der dann seine ach so genauen Beobachtungen und Voraussagen aufgelistet wären (mit Querverweisen). Aber wenn Du Zeit hast, darfst Du gerne zur Ehrrettung von Derek Smart eilen...



McDrake schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Das wichtigste sind die Finanzen.



Nur braucht es dafür keinen DS sondern lediglich die nackten Zahlen und ein klein wenig Mathe.



McDrake schrieb:


> Da kann man sich damit befassen wenn man will.
> Da hat er analysiert und das stimmte dann schon mehrmals.



LIS-TE! LIS-TE! LIS-TE! LIS-TE! Bittebitte, eile zur Ehrrettung von DS herbei - er wird sich freuen!



McDrake schrieb:


> Ob seine Games erfolgreich waren oder nicht?
> Was solls. Es war/ist sein Geld. im Gegensatz zu jenem von CR.



Ach so, deswegen wollte er 99$ für einen Early Access... Mich würde es wundern, ob jene die das damals auf Steam erworben haben einen Refund erhalten haben...



McDrake schrieb:


> Dass da eine gewisse Obsession dabei ist, bestreitet wohl niemand.
> Nur da haben DS-Gegner auch so ihre "Phasen"



Kann man von DS-Befürworten genauso behaupten.

Ich sage ja nicht, man soll CR/SC/CIG nicht kritisieren dürfen - aber mehr als eine kurze Erwähnung in dieser ganzen Development-Opera hat DS eigentlich nicht verdient...


----------



## McDrake (8. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> ....


Also ich hab wirklich noch anderes zu tun.
Du weisst sicherlich, wo die ganzen Blogs und News von ihm zu finden sind.



> Ich sage ja nicht, man soll CR/SC/CIG nicht kritisieren dürfen - aber mehr als eine kurze Erwähnung in dieser ganzen Development-Opera hat DS eigentlich nicht verdient...


Nun... wer solls dann machen? Er hat das Wissen von Finanzen, rechtlichen Dingen und ebenso dem technischen Know-How (Network Engines, etc)
Also soll man genau einer Quelle, nämlich CR folgen, als sei er der Messias des Gamings?

Forbes hats getan, war nicht ok.
Gamasutra, war ebenfalls nicht ok.

Ja was denn nun?

oder man kann sagen: Alles tippitoppi, der Typ redet nur Müll, hat keine Ahnung uns ignoriert ihn und wenn SC/SQ42 rauskommt sagt man  ätschipätschi


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ok... hat er (?).
> Wen hat er betrogen?
> Wer hat Geld verloren?


Alle die in sein komischen Versuch eines Games oder eher Bugfest investiert haben ?!


----------



## MrFob (8. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich macht das Sinn, denn das einzige, was CIG und die Entwicklung von SC noch am Leben hält ist der stetige Geldfluß von Unterstützern die sich Schiffe, Pakete etc. kaufen. Das ist eben keine gesicherte Finanzierung, eine gesicherte Finanzierung wäre es, wenn CR noch ~150 Mio. Dollar liquide Mittel hätte, eine Entwicklung von ca. fünf Jahren veranschlagt.
> 
> Sobald die monatlichen Einnahmen um 20% (!) sinken, ist eine Finanzierung von SC nicht mehr gegeben und bei dem hohen Kostendruck, allein die Gehälter sollen 30 Mio. Dollar / Jahr ausmachen, wäre eins fix drei Ende mit CIG & SC.
> 
> ...



Sorry wegen der spaeten Antwort (war gestern nicht da) aber da der thread ja eh noch aktiv ist schreibe ich jetzt einfach mal. Also erstmal danke fuer eure Antworten, auch an McDrake und Bonkic.

Fuer mich ist die finanzierung von SC genauso gesichert oder ungesichert wie in jedem anderen Early Access Titel eben auch, nur das SC halt sowohl zeitlich als auch Geld-technisch das mit Abstand groesste Early Access Projekt ueberhaupt geworden ist. Aber abgesehen davon funktioniert es doch nach dem gleichen Prinzip. Die Leute geben Geld aus fuer das Versprechen, dass es mal ein Spiel geben wird und koennen jetzt schon die Alpha spielen. 

Wenn man eurer Spekulation folgt, dann muessen aber auch schon sehr viele Faktoren zusammenkommen, damit das Projekt wirklich den Bach runtergeht:
- Die Schiffsverkaeufe muessten relativ schlagartig einbrechen
- CIG bekommt auf Teufel komm raus von keiner Bank und keinem Investor einen Kredit/extra Gelder obwohl sie das groesste Crowdfunding Projekt ausserhalb von Kryptocurrency aufgezogen und zwei potentiell gewinn versprechende Projekte mit zig Technologien haben, die wenn es hart auf hart kommt auch schneller verwertet werden koennen als sie es im Moment tun
- Die Firma weigert sich, sich einer veraenderten Einnahmesituation anzupassen und sich bei Bedarf auch wieder zu verkleinern um die Ausgaben so zu reduzieren (was uebrigens auch Bonkic's Punkt betrifft, wieso geht ihr alle anscheinend davon aus, dass sie sich nicht anpassen koennen?)

Das alle drei Faktoren gleichzeitig eintreffen halte ich doch fuer sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Und falls das Projekt nicht den Bacj runtergeht stelle ich die Frage erneut: Was haelt CIG denn genau davon ab SC fertigzuentwickeln? Ist ja nicht so, als koennten sie nicht auch in einem fertigen SC noch jedes Jahr 2-3 neue Schiffe hinzufuegen und verkaufen (und wenn die Persistenz mal steht koennen sie potentiell sogar noch mehr Echtgeldverkaeufe starten, wie z.B. die geplanten gedeckelten Verkaeufe von in-game Credits, kosmetische Sachen, etc.). Eben so wie die meisten MMOs ohne monatliche Gebuehren das machen.

Und zu McDrakes Punkt:


> CR wills ja alles zusammen fertig stellen. Nicht zuerst das und dann später jenes. Es muss bei Release alles tippitoppi sein und das Beste was es gibt.
> Da sich die Gameentwicklung ständig bewegt, muss da das Zeil auch immer wieder neu gesteckt werden. Was gestern super war, ist heute nicht mehr gut genug.


 Das stimmt schon lange nicht mehr. Guck dir z.B. mal dieses Interview von PCGHardware mit Brian Chambers, dem Studio Chef in Frankfurt an, da beschreibt er letztendlich wie "der release" wenn man es ueberhaupt so nennen will aussehen soll. Softer gehts ja fast nicht mehr.


----------



## Frullo (8. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also ich hab wirklich noch anderes zu tun.
> Du weisst sicherlich, wo die ganzen Blogs und News von ihm zu finden sind.



Wer was behauptet (DS hat in so vielen Dingen Recht), der belegt das dann auch, nicht der "Diskussionsgegner"...



McDrake schrieb:


> Nun... wer solls dann machen? Er hat das Wissen von Finanzen, rechtlichen Dingen und ebenso dem technischen Know-How (Network Engines, etc)



Hat er eben genau nicht. Er hat behauptet, planetarer Anflug sei derzeit nicht möglich, doch inzwischen ist dies gleich in 2 Spielen implementiert SC und ED. Er hat behauptet, die von CIG angekündigten "seamless FPS transitions" würden sie nicht hinkriegen, doch das haben sie. Im übrigen hat er vor Jahren, als ED via crowd finanziert wurde, ebenfalls behauptet, Frontier würde das nicht hinkriegen. Er hat Erfahrung, ja, aber einen derart grossen Mangel an Erfolg, dass seine Expertise schlicht und ergriffen angezweifelt werden darf - nein muss.



McDrake schrieb:


> Also soll man genau einer Quelle, nämlich CR folgen, als sei er der Messias des Gamings?
> 
> Forbes hats getan, war nicht ok.
> Gamasutra, war ebenfalls nicht ok.
> ...



Nein, man soll sich eine eigene Meinung bilden, Quellen sind genug da (google hilft) - dafür braucht's aber keinen DS.



McDrake schrieb:


> oder man kann sagen: Alles tippitoppi, der Typ redet nur Müll, hat keine Ahnung uns ignoriert ihn und wenn SC/SQ42 rauskommt sagt man  ätschipätschi



Was DS betrifft, der redet hauptsächlich (aber nicht nur) Müll, von daher darf man ihn (was im Übrigen sowieso die meisten tun) getrost ignorieren - und trotzdem kritisch sein gegenüber SC/CR/CIG.


----------



## McDrake (8. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wer was behauptet (DS hat in so vielen Dingen Recht), der belegt das dann auch, nicht der "Diskussionsgegner"...


Dann lassen wir das. Denn CR hat(te) immer und überall recht.
Dass vorausgesagt wurde, dass viel mehr Geld für so ein Mamutorojekt gebracht würde als 65 Mio $, dass sowas viel länger dauern würde, dass das Geld aufgenommen wurde, dass mit dem Coutts-Kredit so ziemlich alles an jene Firma überging, dass Aktien verschoben wurde...


> Hat er eben genau nicht. Er hat behauptet, planetarer Anflug sei derzeit nicht möglich, doch inzwischen ist dies gleich in 2 Spielen implementiert SC und ED. Er hat behauptet, die von CIG angekündigten "seamless FPS transitions" würden sie nicht hinkriegen, doch das haben sie.


Hat Elite auch nicht hinbekommen. Man wechselt von Instanz zu Instanz. Der Übergang ist, je nach Server, recht schnell. Aber seamless ist es nicht. Hat Frontier auch nie behauptet.


> Nein, man soll sich eine eigene Meinung bilden, Quellen sind genug da (google hilft) - dafür braucht's aber keinen DS.


Genau. Und alles steht in Wiki. Das Netz ist, oh Wunder, recht gross. Warum News lesen. Steht alles in Google. Kannst Du mir also den letzten Finanzbericht von RSI erklären? Die 16(?) Firme, welche unter dem Dach laufen auseinanderklüngeln? Die Aktienverschiebungen?

Also darf/muss man nur dem trauen, was einr Firma über sich selber erzählt, auch als PR bekannt? Ist DAS eine eigene Meinung?



> Was DS betrifft, der redet hauptsächlich (aber nicht nur) Müll, von daher darf man ihn (was im Übrigen sowieso die meisten tun) getrost ignorieren - und trotzdem kritisch sein gegenüber SC/CR/CIG.


Wird er auch. Ausser er kommt mit Dingen, die anscheinend relevant sind.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Mai 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Fuer mich ist die finanzierung von SC genauso gesichert oder ungesichert wie in jedem anderen Early Access Titel eben auch, nur das SC halt sowohl zeitlich als auch Geld-technisch das mit Abstand groesste Early Access Projekt ueberhaupt geworden ist.



nun ja, inzwischen steht (bzw stand) cig mindestens das 10fache des ursprünglich für einen "aaa-titel" (mit sp-part also sq42), so hieß es ja von beginn an, vorgesehenen budgets zur verfügung. ursprünglich war ja mal inklusive damals noch eingeplanter investorengelder von 25 mio.  dollar die rede iirc. - damals, auch schon ganz der skeptiker, meinte ich mal, dass das niemals reichen würde für einen titel mit diesen ambitionen: gekontert wurde das mit der aussage, dass cig ja 4mal so effektiv mit dem geld umgehen würde. hört man inzwischen komischerweise gar nicht mehr, aber das nur am rande. - und selbst diese 250 mio. dollar reichen ja offensichtlich immer noch nicht - und zwar lange nicht. bei einer derartigen budget-überziehung, wie auch immer diese zustande gekommen ist, wäre jedes andere early-access-projekt schon längst im arsch auf gut deutsch. 



> - Die Schiffsverkaeufe muessten relativ schlagartig einbrechen
> - CIG bekommt auf Teufel komm raus von keiner Bank und keinem Investor einen Kredit/extra Gelder obwohl sie das groesste Crowdfunding Projekt ausserhalb von Kryptocurrency aufgezogen und zwei potentiell gewinn versprechende Projekte mit zig Technologien haben, die wenn es hart auf hart kommt auch schneller verwertet werden koennen als sie es im Moment tun



dazu hatte ich ja bereits was gesagt. kann durchaus alles passieren, muss aber nicht. meiner meinung nach darf das projekt bei einem solchen budget aber nicht dermaßen auf kante genäht sein. da kann man mir folgen, oder auch nicht. ich sehe es so. das hat btw alles rein gar nix mit roberts / star citizen im speziellen zu tun. das würde ich bei allen anderen crowdfunding-projekten genauso kritisieren. und habe ich auch schon; bspw im falle von broken age. da hat es double fine, ebenfalls mit weitaus mehr kohle als ursprünglich eingeplant, gerade mal geschafft ein halbes spiel fertigzubringen. 



> - Die Firma weigert sich, sich einer veraenderten Einnahmesituation anzupassen und sich bei Bedarf auch wieder zu verkleinern um die Ausgaben so zu reduzieren (was uebrigens auch Bonkic's Punkt betrifft, wieso geht ihr alle anscheinend davon aus, dass sie sich nicht anpassen koennen?)



das ist schon richtig. gerade in den hire-and-fire-usa ließen sich die personalkosten wohl sehr wahrscheinlich sogar von heute auf morgen drastisch senken. nur hat cig bereits seit 2015 rote zahlen geschrieben (für 18 haben wir noch keine). statt aber den personalbestand wenigstens konstant zu halten, wurde sogar weiter fleißig munter eingestellt. klingt nach teufelskreis. würde man 100 oder gar 200 leute vor die tür setzen, würde der release logischerweise in noch weitere ferne rücken. und dann?


----------



## MrFob (8. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nun ja, inzwischen steht (bzw stand) cig mindestens das 10fache des ursprünglich für einen "aaa-titel" (mit sp-part also sq42), so hieß es ja von beginn an, vorgesehenen budgets zur verfügung. ursprünglich war ja mal inklusive damals noch eingeplanter investorengelder von 25 mio.  dollar die rede iirc. - damals, auch schon ganz der skeptiker, meinte ich mal, dass das niemals reichen würde für einen titel mit diesen ambitionen: gekontert wurde das mit der aussage, dass cig ja 4mal so effektiv mit dem geld umgehen würde. hört man inzwischen komischerweise gar nicht mehr, aber das nur am rande. - und selbst diese 250 mio. dollar reichen ja offensichtlich immer noch nicht - und zwar lange nicht. bei einer derartigen budget-überziehung, wie auch immer diese zustande gekommen ist, wäre jedes andere early-access-projekt schon längst im arsch auf gut deutsch.


Haha, nungut, dass CIG so wahnsinnig effektiv ist mit dem Geld, das wuerde ich jetzt auch nicht behaupten. 
Dass sie ueber Budget gegangen sind liegt halt auch daran, dass sie so viel mehr Budget bekommen haben. Da beisst sich die Katze halt in den Schwanz. Dass sie das Projekt mit dem Budget, dass sie auch einnahmen hochgescaled haben, dass kann man moegen oder nicht, aber so ganz irrational war das mMn halt auch nicht. 
Ich bin aber auch erst 2016 eingestiegen, genau wegen diesem Hochskalieren. Nur ein neues Freelancer oder so haette ich mir dann vielleicht mal nach release gekauft, als sie dann aber gezeigt haben, dass sie diese ganzen Planeten generiren und FPS + SpaceSim verknuepfen koennen und und und, da wollte ich einfach die Entwicklung selbst , schon allein der kreativen Technik wegen unterstuetzen.



> dazu hatte ich ja bereits was gesagt. kann durchaus alles passieren, muss aber nicht. meiner meinung nach darf das projekt bei einem solchen budget aber nicht dermaßen auf kante genäht sein. da kann man mir folgen, oder auch nicht. ich sehe es so. das hat btw alles rein gar nix mit roberts / star citizen im speziellen zu tun. das würde ich bei allen anderen crowdfunding-projekten genauso kritisieren. und habe ich auch schon; bspw im falle von broken age. da hat es double fine, ebenfalls mit weitaus mehr kohle als ursprünglich eingeplant, gerade mal geschafft ein halbes spiel fertigzubringen.


Das ist fair. Ist halt eine Meinungsfrage, wie man zu solchen Projekten steht. Ich bin im allgemeinen auch nicht grossartig der Backer (SC ist sogar mein einziges Early Access Spiel ueberhaupt). Aber wie gesagt, ich sehe das alles halb so wild bzw. gehe nicht davon aus, dass das Projekt so einfach untergehen wird. Kann aber natuerluich sein, dass ich mich irre und sollte das eintreten werde ich mit gesenktem Haupt abtreten.



> das ist schon richtig. gerade in den hire-and-fire-usa ließen sich die personalkosten wohl sehr wahrscheinlich sogar von heute auf morgen drastisch senken. nur hat cig bereits seit 2015 rote zahlen geschrieben (für 18 haben wir noch keine). statt aber den personalbestand wenigstens konstant zu halten, wurde sogar weiter fleißig munter eingestellt. klingt nach teufelskreis. würde man 100 oder gar 200 leute vor die tür setzen, würde der release logischerweise in noch weitere ferne rücken. und dann?


Das kommt halt auch darauf an, welche Leute, die was genau machen dann gefeuert wuerden und ob man dann auch den Entwicklungsfokus anpasst. Aber gut, das ist nun auch wieder Spekulation.
Und zu den Zahlen, ja, rote Zahlen haben sie geschrieben, waren aber trotzdem zumindest Ende 2017 overall immer noch im Plus. Insofern kann man es halt als Missmanagement oder als strategische Investition ansehen (die sicher sehr Risiko behaftet ist, aber sich am Ende vielleicht auch auszahlen wird, mal sehen). Wie die Vertraege mit den Mitarbeitern aussehen weiss ich natuerlich nicht, aber zumindest von anderen Entwicklungsstudios hoert man ja eigentlich oefter, dass auch deren Mitarbeiterzahlen stark schwanken und gerade in der Mitte einer Entwicklungsphase stark anschwellen um dann wieder abzunehmen. Davon gehe ich eigentlich auch bei CIG aus. Ich weiss es natuerlich nicht aber ich koennte mir zumindest vorstellen, dass sie schon direkt auch damit planen ihre Mitarbeiterzahlen ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt auch wieder zu verringern.


----------



## Frullo (9. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dann lassen wir das. Denn CR hat(te) immer und überall recht.



Wieso verschiebst Du den Fokus immer wieder auf CR? Ich rede hier von Smart und Du kommst mir mit CR. Bitte, lass das.



McDrake schrieb:


> Dass vorausgesagt wurde, dass viel mehr Geld für so ein Mamutorojekt gebracht würde als 65 Mio $, dass sowas viel länger dauern würde, dass das Geld aufgenommen wurde, dass mit dem Coutts-Kredit so ziemlich alles an jene Firma überging, dass Aktien verschoben wurde...



Du fängst an eine Liste zu machen? Weiter so! Dann können wir schlussendlich vielleicht doch noch vergleichen, zu welchen Teilen er (DS) Bullshit von sich gegeben hat und zu welchen Teilen er recht hatte.



McDrake schrieb:


> Hat Elite auch nicht hinbekommen. Man wechselt von Instanz zu Instanz. Der Übergang ist, je nach Server, recht schnell. Aber seamless ist es nicht. Hat Frontier auch nie behauptet.



Habe auch ich nie behauptet, da hast Du mein Statement betreffend ED falsch verstanden: Als Braben mit dem Elite Crowdfunding begann, meldete sich DS via Twitter zu Wort und verkündete, das (= ED) würde ja eh nie was werden - wie sich gezeigt hat, hat er sich geirrt...



McDrake schrieb:


> Genau. Und alles steht in Wiki. Das Netz ist, oh Wunder, recht gross. Warum News lesen. Steht alles in Google. Kannst Du mir also den letzten Finanzbericht von RSI erklären? Die 16(?) Firme, welche unter dem Dach laufen auseinanderklüngeln? Die Aktienverschiebungen?



Ich muss Dir überhaupt nix erklären. Zieh Deine eigenen Schlüsse. Ich bin nicht hier, um die Geschäftsführung von CIG zu verteidigen. Ich diskutiere mit Dir darüber, ob man DS wirklich als DIE kritische Stimme in Sachen SC aufführen soll oder nicht.



McDrake schrieb:


> Also darf/muss man nur dem trauen, was einr Firma über sich selber erzählt, auch als PR bekannt? Ist DAS eine eigene Meinung?



Und auch hier: Hör endlich auf den Fokus der Diskussion zwischen uns beiden auf Dinge zu verschieben, über die ich mich in diesem Thread gar nicht ausgelassen habe. Mir geht es lediglich um DS: 
- Hatte er mit einigen seiner Behauptungen/Voraussagen recht? JA!
- Wurde der grösste Teil seiner Behauptungen/Voraussagen widerlegt? JA!!
- Hat er viele Jahre Erfahrung als Spieleentwickler? JA!
- Zeigt der Misserfolg seiner Spiele, dass er seine Erfahrung nicht in verlässliches Know-How verwandeln konnte? JA!!

Er ist ein Troll, und, ja, auch Trolle können mal was vernünftiges von sich geben. Aber sich durch den ganzen Mist zu wühlen, den Trolle von sich geben, um die eine oder andere vernünftige Aussage zu finden, ist die Mühe nicht wert. Und selbst wenn man diese vernünftige Aussage findet: Ein Troll bleibt ein Troll.



McDrake schrieb:


> Wird er auch. Ausser er kommt mit Dingen, die anscheinend relevant sind.



Wie ich schon Rabowke erklärt habe: Wirf genug Dreck, dann kannst Du sicher sein, dass irgendwas davon kleben bleibt...


----------



## McDrake (9. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wieso verschiebst Du den Fokus immer wieder auf CR? Ich rede hier von Smart und Du kommst mir mit CR. Bitte, lass das.


Öh... eigentlich nicht wirklich.
Es geht um Star Citizen . 

http://forum.pcgames.de/videospiele...len-offen-sq-42-beta-2020-a.html#post10203721


----------



## Frullo (9. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Öh... eigentlich nicht wirklich.
> Es geht um Star Citizen .
> 
> http://forum.pcgames.de/videospiele...len-offen-sq-42-beta-2020-a.html#post10203721



Aber _wir beide_ unterhalten uns innerhalb dieser Diskussion über DS.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wieso verschiebst Du den Fokus immer wieder auf CR? Ich rede hier von Smart und Du kommst mir mit CR. Bitte, lass das.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So sieht es aus. DS schmeißt um sich und von dem was er von sich gibt sind 5% wahr. Aber da kommen einige mit DS hatte immer Recht. 

Sicher CR ist nicht perfekt und macht auch Fehler. Er ist auch ein großer Detailfetischist. Aber wenn er es noch schafft SQ zu releasen wird das Spiel ein Gamingmeilenstein werden.


----------



## McDrake (9. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Aber _wir beide_ unterhalten uns innerhalb dieser Diskussion über DS.



Da gibts ja dann nicht viel zu diskutieren.

Ich finde, dass ich auch eine andere Quelle nehme als nur RSI/CR.
Die sind ja in der Hinsicht nicht ganz so offen.

Aber wenn Du mir die Zahlen hier erklären kannst, bitte:
https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/08815227/filing-history
https://imgur.com/a/pbiVF

Das sind Dinge, die von RSI erst kommuniziert wurden NACHDEM sie (unter anderem) von DS aufgezeigt wurden.
Es geht doch gar nicht darum, wann er recht hat, sondern dass er, auch wenns nur 1 Mal von 1000 recht hat.
Nimm doch mal Abstand von der Persönlichkeit DS.


----------



## Frullo (9. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. DS schmeißt um sich und von dem was er von sich gibt sind 5% wahr. Aber da kommen einige mit DS hatte immer Recht.



Das würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt so pauschalisieren: Eine Eigenheit der Diskussion um SC ist, dass sie sehr schnell polarisiert. Als ob sich Dubya's (aka George W. Bush) _"Either you're with the terrorists or you're with us" _ unbemerkt in die Diskussion einschleichen würde: Entweder man ist pro SC oder man ist dagegen. Entweder man ist pro CR oder man ist gegen ihn. Entweder man ist pro DS oder man ist gegen ihn. 
Ich werde hier ganz ehrlich sein: In Sachen DS bin ich tatsächlich gegen ihn. Aber ich weiss nicht, ob hier irgendwer tatsächlich voll und ganz am anderen Ende des Spektrums zu finden ist. In Sachen CR und SC und CIG hingegen bin ich irgendwo zwischen den Polen...



MichaelG schrieb:


> Sicher CR ist nicht perfekt und macht auch Fehler. Er ist auch ein großer Detailfetischist. Aber wenn er es noch schafft SQ zu releasen wird das Spiel ein Gamingmeilenstein werden.



Für mich ist er (CR) wohl so etwas wie ein digitaler Messie. Und ich kann von aussen nicht beurteilen, ob dahinter Genie oder Wahnsinn steckt - schlussendlich können die beiden sehr eng beieinander liegen. Mit SC hat er auf jeden Fall jetzt schon Gaming-Geschichte geschrieben, unabhängig davon, ob das Projekt noch zu einem erfolgreichen Abschluss kommt oder nicht.


----------



## Frullo (9. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Da gibts ja dann nicht viel zu diskutieren.



Doch - wenn man ihn als "Experten" aufführt, dann vermittelt das für mich ein falsches Bild von DS.



McDrake schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass ich auch eine andere Quelle nehme als nur RSI/CR.
> Die sind ja in der Hinsicht nicht ganz so offen.
> 
> Aber wenn Du mir die Zahlen hier erklären kannst, bitte:
> ...



Kann ich nicht. Will ich auch nicht.



McDrake schrieb:


> Das sind Dinge, die von RSI erst kommuniziert wurden NACHDEM sie (unter anderem) von DS aufgezeigt wurden.
> Es geht doch gar nicht darum, wann er recht hat, sondern dass er, auch wenns nur 1 Mal von 1000 recht hat.
> Nimm doch mal Abstand von der Persönlichkeit DS.



Keine Sorge, da wir uns inzwischen nur noch in einer stabilen Umlaufbahn umeinander drehen, hat sich für mich das Thema DS allmählich erübrigt.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Mai 2019)

wie dem auch sei; eines hat der forbes-artikel, selbst wenn er vielleicht nicht viel neues enthält, jedenfalls geschafft: das thema wird von beinahe allen medien aufgegriffen und kontrovers diskutiert, auch den mainstream-medien (die teilweise allerdings keine ahnung haben). das hätte die gaming-presse auch schon bei veröffentlichung der zahlen machen können, mehr als eine kurze news gabs damals aber meist nicht. da hat sich man nur zu gerne auf die position zurückgezogen, dass man von dem wirtschafts-kram keine ahnung hätte. was aber natürlich durchaus geht, ist ein knapp 10 euro teures gamestar-sonderheft (siehe weiter vorne im thread), in dem star citizen allem anschein nach völlig kritiklos abgefeiert wird und hinter einer paywall versteckte feature-artikel. da haperts dann offensichtlich nicht mit dem nötigen wirtschaftlichen denken. 



Spoiler



ja, das ist ein klein wenig polemisch.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Doch - wenn man ihn als "Experten" aufführt, dann vermittelt das für *mich* ein falsches Bild von DS.[...]


Für dich. Mag sein. Trotzdem hat DS mehr Expertise bei der Veröffentlichung eines Spiels, beginnend bei der Konzipierung, über die Planung, Finanzierung und am Ende die Veröffentlichung, als dieses Forum gesamt vorzuweisen hat.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Es geht doch gar nicht darum, wann er recht hat, sondern dass er, auch wenns nur 1 Mal von 1000 recht hat.
> Nimm doch mal Abstand von der Persönlichkeit DS.



Genau das ist das Problem. Wer permanent um sich tritt und blind mit zig Behauptungen/Anwürfen um sich schmeißt trifft halt durch reinen Zufall auch irgendwann mal. Nicht weil er es aus Fachwissen heraus gemacht hätte. Das ist nur aufgrund reiner Logik (Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung) der Fall gewesen. Nur weil er von 1000 Fällen 1 mal trifft ist der Kerl für mich trotzdem weder ein Experte noch hat er für mich einen grundlegenden Anstand. Wie gesagt ein blindes Huhn findet irgendwann auch mal ein Korn.

Bei dem spielt Typen viel Neid eine Rolle. CR bekommt Rekordsummen gepledget (ein Rekord auf dem Sektor des Crowdfunding), er nicht. CR schafft es ein Großprojekt zu entwickeln (ob es final wird hoffe ich ja noch). Er ist mit einem erheblich kleinerem Projekt krachend gescheitert. Er steht aber auf dem Standpunkt, daß seine Projekte super gewesen wären .

Daß CR nicht alles richtig macht ist klar. Und ich stehe bei SC und CR mittlerweile irgendwo zwischen Neutral und noch leichtem Optimismus. Nicht mehr wie noch vor 1-2 Jahren wo ich noch uneingeschränkt optimistisch gewesen bin. Aber gegenüber DS hat sich meine Einstellung nicht geändert. Nein sie hat sich eher gefestigt.

Und Frullo hat schon Recht. Das Thema SC/CR und DS ist teils toxisch und sehr polarisierend. Die wenigsten haben bei diesen Themen eine neutrale Einstellung. Da gibt es fast nur digital 0 oder 1. Zustimmung oder Ablehnung bis hin zu Haß (was ich aber für komplett übertrieben halte. Aber der Begriff Abneigung trifft es bezüglich DS bei mir schon. Bei CR bin ich mittlerweile neutral. Bei SC habe ich noch leichten Optimismus und hoffe, daß CR es allen zeigt, daß sein Projekt doch zu einem guten Ende geführt werden kann und vor allen Dingen daß er DS beweist, daß dessen Einwürfe wegen "meh geht nicht" mit Gegenbeweisen zunagelt. Mit einem Releaseprodukt was dann einen Gamingmeilenstein setzen dürfte wenn er es schafft, das Spiel herauszubringen. Ich hoffe nicht, daß fehlende Finanzen das Projekt "auf den letzten Metern" zum scheitern bringen.

Das Problem an CRs Projekt ist es halt, daß durch die Detailfülle und durch viele neue Benchmarks die das Spiel setzen will die Kosten entsprechend ausufern. Ich hoffe so, daß die Einnahmen weiter fließen und SQ42 Ende 2020 herauskommt und SC irgendwann in Folge auch noch. Wenn mich auch primär nur der SP interessiert.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Für dich. Mag sein. Trotzdem hat DS mehr Expertise bei der Veröffentlichung eines Spiels, beginnend bei der Konzipierung, über die Planung, Finanzierung und am Ende die Veröffentlichung, als dieses Forum gesamt vorzuweisen hat.



Was das Scheitern von Projekten und Fehlschüsse betrifft hast Du Recht.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Für dich. Mag sein. Trotzdem hat DS mehr Expertise bei der Veröffentlichung eines Spiels, beginnend bei der Konzipierung, über die Planung, Finanzierung und am Ende die Veröffentlichung, als dieses Forum gesamt vorzuweisen hat.



Nein. 
Afaik gibt (oder gab?) es hier einige Mitglieder, die als Devs an dem ein, oder anderen erfolgreichen Game beteiligt waren...


----------



## Frullo (9. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Für dich. Mag sein. Trotzdem hat DS mehr Expertise bei der Veröffentlichung eines Spiels, beginnend bei der Konzipierung, über die Planung, Finanzierung und am Ende die Veröffentlichung, als dieses Forum gesamt vorzuweisen hat.



Erfahrung, ja. Expertise - und das ist das entscheidende - nein. Aus Wikipedia (Hervorhebung durch mich):

_Experte (auch Fach- oder Sachkundiger oder Spezialist) ist eine Person, die über überdurchschnittlich umfangreiches Wissen auf einem Fachgebiet oder mehreren bestimmten Sacherschließungen oder über spezielle Fähigkeiten verfügt. *Neben dem theoretischen Wissen kann dessen kompetente Anwendung, also praktisches Handlungswissen, für einen Experten kennzeichnend sein*. _

Er mag theoretisches Wissen angehäuft haben, aber über die kompetente Anwendung scheiden sich die Geister (offenbar gewaltig).

Wenn ein Architekt 20 Jahre lang Häuser bauen würde, von denen das erste gerade mal so steht (aber von der Verwaltung als unbewohnbar deklariert wurde), während die restlichen allesamt eingestürzt sind, würdest Du diese Person als Experten bezeichnen?


----------



## Rabowke (9. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> [...]Wenn ein Architekt 20 Jahre lang Häuser bauen würde, von denen das erste gerade mal so steht (aber von der Verwaltung als unbewohnbar deklariert wurde), während die restlichen allesamt eingestürzt sind, würdest Du diese Person als Experten bezeichnen?


Ich glaube du hast den für mich entscheidenen Nachsatz komplett ignoriert ... aber darum ging es mir. Aber auch in dem Fall würde ich behaupten: dieser Architekt hätte dennoch von diesem Gebiet mehr Ahnung als das komplette Forum hier zusammen aufbringen könnte.

D.h. ich würde nie behaupten DS wäre eine Koryphäe in seinem Gebiet, dafür kenn ich weder ihn, noch seine Werke. Trotzdem hat er was die Umsetzung und Realisierung von Spiele betrifft mehr Ahnung als du und ich. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen und bestimmte Dinge, wie z.B. die monatlichen Kosten die DS damals geschätzt hat, haben sich mehr oder minder als richtig herausgestellt und DS meinte, damals, dass die Finanzierung nicht gesichert sei aufgrund der Kosten i.H.v. X, welche er sich aufgrund seiner Erfahrung zusammenreimen konnte.

Schlussendlich ist es aber völlig müßig darüber zu diskutieren und wie du meintest ... hier kommt man eh nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner.


----------



## Frullo (9. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast den für mich entscheidenen Nachsatz komplett ignoriert ... aber darum ging es mir. Aber auch in dem Fall würde ich behaupten: dieser Architekt hätte dennoch von diesem Gebiet mehr Ahnung als das komplette Forum hier zusammen aufbringen könnte.



Bei einem Architekten würde ich Dir sogar auf jeden Fall recht geben, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich in diesem Forum überproportional viele Architekten rumtreiben eher gering ist. Bei Spiele-Entwicklung - oder allgemeiner gefasst - Software-Entwicklung, wäre ich mir dann nicht mehr so sicher (ich arbeite selbst als Software-Entwickler), da solche Leute - aufgrund ihrer Tätigkeit - durchaus eine grössere Wahrscheinlichkeit aufweisen, sich in solche Foren rumzutreiben.

Aber eben, Ahnung und Expertise - das sind für mich 2 paar Schuhe.



Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. ich würde nie behaupten DS wäre eine Koryphäe in seinem Gebiet, dafür kenn ich weder ihn, noch seine Werke. Trotzdem hat er was die Umsetzung und Realisierung von Spiele betrifft mehr Ahnung als du und ich.



Ahnung, ja. Aber ein Experte zeichnet sich für mich eben vor allem durch seinen Erfolg in dem was er tut aus. Wenn man also aufhört, ihn hier als Experten zu klassifizieren, dann bin ich vollkommen glücklich und zufrieden. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Nicht mehr, nicht weniger wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen und bestimmte Dinge, wie z.B. die monatlichen Kosten die DS damals geschätzt hat, haben sich mehr oder minder als richtig herausgestellt und DS meinte, damals, dass die Finanzierung nicht gesichert sei aufgrund der Kosten i.H.v. X, welche er sich aufgrund seiner Erfahrung zusammenreimen konnte.



Nur hat er zeitgleich jede Menge Behauptungen aufgestellt, die sich als falsch erwiesen haben. Und (unter anderem) deswegen kann ich seine Klassifizierung zum Experten nicht akzeptieren. Du hast ja in diesem Deinem letzten Posting auch aufgehört, von Expertise zu sprechen, sondern von Ahnung.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Schlussendlich ist es aber völlig müßig darüber zu diskutieren und wie du meintest ... hier kommt man eh nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner.



Ist so.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Mai 2019)

auch heise hat sich des themas angenommen: Weltraumsimulation Star Citizen: Traum und Wirklichkeit


----------



## Rabowke (9. Mai 2019)

Schöner Artikel, vor allem weil er auch die hier geführte Diskussion rund um DS aufgreift und hier auch noch einmal bestätigt wird, dass *viele* Dinge, die DS geäußert hat, bestätigt wurden und als Grundlage für weiterführende journalistische Arbeiten herangezogen werden. D.h. der Vorwurf an DS, dass das meiste nicht stimmt, scheint eher eine Vermutung als alles andere zu sein!

Danke Bonic für das Verlinken!


----------



## McDrake (9. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schöner Artikel, vor allem weil er auch die hier geführte Diskussion rund um DS aufgreift und hier auch noch einmal bestätigt wird, dass *viele* Dinge, die DS geäußert hat, bestätigt wurden und als Grundlage für weiterführende journalistische Arbeiten herangezogen werden. D.h. der Vorwurf an DS, dass das meiste nicht stimmt, scheint eher eine Vermutung als alles andere zu sein!


Das führt nur dazu, dass der Artikel von Heise als billige Bild-News deklariert wird.
Was solls


----------



## Rabowke (9. Mai 2019)

... ich glaube da steht die Heise-Mediengruppe drüber.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. Mai 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Afaik gibt (oder gab?) es hier einige Mitglieder, die als Devs an dem ein, oder anderen erfolgreichen Game beteiligt waren...


Ich war zwar als externer Entwickler bei ArmA2 + Addon beteidigt, würde aber jetzt nicht sagen das ich Ahnung davon hätte (aus Mangel an Praxis in dem Bereich)

Jedoch würde ich jemand, der selbst sowas gegen die Wand fährt und das Maul bei anderen aufreisst als deutlich (weil erwiesen) inkompetenter bewerten.
Bei ihm weiß man das er es nicht kann, schmeißt aber mit Scheiße nach anderen um von seiner eigenen Inkompetenz abzulenken.
Solche Typen habe ich schon mehrfach in der Berufswelt gefunden, allesamt Blender !


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Mai 2019)

Einigen wir uns darauf dass DS ein Experte im Scheitern ist. Gönnen wir ihm wenigstens das. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schöner Artikel, vor allem weil er auch die hier geführte Diskussion rund um DS aufgreift und hier auch noch einmal bestätigt wird, dass *viele* Dinge, die DS geäußert hat, bestätigt wurden und als Grundlage für weiterführende journalistische Arbeiten herangezogen werden. D.h. der Vorwurf an DS, dass das meiste nicht stimmt, scheint eher eine Vermutung als alles andere zu sein!


Mach mal lieber ein *einige* draus, eine Mehrzahlabschätzung seiner "Körner" steht ja noch aus !


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich glaube da steht die Heise-Mediengruppe drüber.


Das bedeutet für Dich was ?
Pro - Unendschieden - Contra ?


----------



## Frullo (9. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. der Vorwurf an DS, dass das meiste nicht stimmt, scheint eher eine Vermutung als alles andere zu sein!



Eine Zeit lang habe ich mich extensiv (obsessiv, ich geb's ja zu) mit der Figur "Derek Smart" beschäftigt. Ist schon eine Weile her, daher habe ich die Details nicht mehr im Kopf. Aber der Reddit-Link, den ich bezüglich der Aussagen von DS gepostet habe zeigt (mit Querverweisen) klar auf, wie oft er daneben lag. Wir können uns durchaus darauf einigen, dass er mit einigen seiner Aussagen der Wahrheit sehr nahe gekommen ist, keine Frage. Und aufgrund seiner Vehemenz kann ihm zweifelsohne ein Platz in der "Entwicklungs-Opera SC" eingeräumt werden - eine Vehemenz die auch erklärt, warum Medien ihn immer wieder aufgreifen. 

Aber, *überspitzt formuliert*, ist das Zitieren von DS (in Sachen SC) in etwa so, wie wenn man Hitler als Vorzeigebeispiel für Vegetarismus anführt. Das kann man ja durchaus tun, aber all die "negativen Assoziationen" wird man nicht loswerden, so sehr man sich dies auch wünscht...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Aber, *überspitzt formuliert*, ist das Zitieren von DS (in Sachen SC) in etwa so, wie wenn man Hitler als Vorzeigebeispiel für Vegetarismus anführt. Das kann man ja durchaus tun, aber all die "negativen Assoziationen" wird man nicht loswerden, so sehr man sich dies auch wünscht...


Btw Hitler, die Ausagen bezüglich dem "Einmischen ins Micromanagement" könnten CR auch einen Vergleich bescheren.


----------



## Batze (11. Mai 2019)

Gibt ein Video einer Fangemeinschaft der den Forbes Artikel auseinander nehmen möchte.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnTPfhKc73s


----------



## McDrake (11. Mai 2019)

Solche Vidoes gibts zu viele. Bei jeder Meldung springen da welche auf den Zug. Dass eine Fangemeinschaft sich kritisch gegenüber Kritikern äussert liegt auf der Hand.
Fake News sind oft Ansichtssache


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (11. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Solche Vidoes gibts zu viele. Bei jeder Meldung springen da welche auf den Zug. Dass eine Fangemeinschaft sich kritisch gegenüber Kritikern äussert liegt auf der Hand.
> Fake News sind oft Ansichtssache



Die Argumente, die Sawyer aufzählt, sind aber nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## Free23 (11. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Solche Vidoes gibts zu viele. Bei jeder Meldung springen da welche auf den Zug. Dass eine Fangemeinschaft sich kritisch gegenüber Kritikern äussert liegt auf der Hand.
> Fake News sind oft Ansichtssache


Haste das von Batze genannte Video mal geschaut?


----------



## Batze (12. Mai 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Die Argumente, die Sawyer aufzählt, sind aber nicht von der Hand zu weisen.



Mehr oder weniger. Eigentlich redet er von über einer Stunde fast 55 Minuten um den heißen Brei rum um einzig und allein C.R /CIG besser darzustellen als es wirklich ist, Schönrederei und Ablenkung vom wesentlichen nennt man sowas auch. Der Forbes Artikel bietet ja nicht wirklich neues (außer das persönliche)bringt es aber m.M. nach besser rüber als so einige andere.
Und wenn man das Video sieht und dann bei dem Punkt Finanzen angekommen ist, ich meine jetzt das mit 14$ Millionen Rest, sieht man das der Autor des Videos selbst nichts von gründlicher Recherche hält und dort sehr emotional totalen Blödsinn erzählt.


----------



## McDrake (12. Mai 2019)

Free23 schrieb:


> Haste das von Batze genannte Video mal geschaut?


Ich geb zu, ich habs nur "durchgeschaut". Hört sich aber eigentlich an wie jene von Montoya & co. Einfach mit der Deutschen Zurückhaltung, oder irre ich mich? Im PRINZIP halt, dass alles im Lot ist unds keinen Grund zur Sorge gibt.


----------



## McDrake (12. Mai 2019)

Es gibt auch solche Videos, welche das ganze ein wenig "neutraler" betrachten:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e76qJGzbiI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Aber das alles sind wiederum genau so MEINUNGEN, wie unsere hier in diesem Forum.
Nur weil jemand nen YT-Kanal hat, heisst das nicht, dass eine solche Person mehr oder weniger weiss als unsereiner.
Und da schliesse ich mich natürlich mit ein.
Im Gegenteil. Sie müssen sich keine Fragen gefallen lassen, sondern geben einen Monolog von sich.
Wer genug Leute mit der selben MEINUNG anspricht, bekommt viele Followers.
Auseinandersetzen mit anders denkenden, wie in einem forum, sofern man sich im rechtlichen Rahmen bewegt, muss man da eher weniger.


----------



## Free23 (12. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich geb zu, ich habs nur "durchgeschaut". Hört sich aber eigentlich an wie jene von Montoya & co. Einfach mit der Deutschen Zurückhaltung, oder irre ich mich? Im PRINZIP halt, dass alles im Lot ist unds keinen Grund zur Sorge gibt.



Naja, nur so halb.
Er sagt zweimal, dass dieses Projekt auch scheitern kann. Außerdem geht es Sawyer hauptsächlich darum, aufzuzeigen, dass der Forbes-Artikel Clickbait ist und mit "schönem" Journalismus nicht wirklich etwas zu tun hat. Der Artikel ist kaum sachlich, versucht aber so zu wirken. Das Projekt SC und CR haben ihre Kritikpunkte, aber die seien mit dem Artikel nicht abgedeckt.
Natürlich ist das seine Meinung und er ist offener SC-Fan. Das unterstreicht er auch in seinem Video.

Kleine Anmerkung meinerseits: Der Artikel soll halt einfach die beiden Lager (Fans/Antifans) weiter auseinandertreiben. Antifans fühlen sich damit bestätigt, Fans sollen gebaitet werden ...
Und besonders für unsere Diskussionen hier auf PCgames so gefährlich, da deren Aussagen genauso wenig benutzt werden sollten, wie so einige von CR.

Ist natürlich schwierig für Fans, den Forbes-Artikel zu kritisieren, da Antifans schnell denken und sagen: "Naja, der findet den Forbes-Artikel doof, weil er Anti-CR ist und hat seine Augen vor der "Wahrheit" fest verschlossen." Und damit wird einfach vorschnell über den Kamm geschoren.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Mai 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Die Argumente, die Sawyer aufzählt, sind aber nicht von der Hand zu weisen.



hatte bislang nur zeit für ne viertelstunde. 
was seine kritik an der (gaming-) presse angeht, stimme ich schon mal zu 100% zu: es wird oftmals wild abgeschrieben, ohne faktencheck, nicht selten nicht mal von der ursprungsquelle. es wird verkürzt / verschärft, falsch übersetzt etc. pp. ein trauerspiel. betrifft nicht nur star citizen, sondern durch die bank alle themen. recherche findet in vielen fällen nicht mehr statt. 

wo er allerdings schon mal falsch liegt, ist die sache mit den 100 sternensystem, die seinen worten zufolge "niemals" für den launch versprochen waren. sollte er als laut eigener aussage "großer" star-citizen-fan eigentlich wissen, dass dies sehr wohl der fall _war_.

tbc...


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (13. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hatte bislang nur zeit für ne viertelstunde.
> was seine kritik an der (gaming-) presse angeht, stimme ich schon mal zu 100% zu: es wird oftmals wild abgeschrieben, ohne faktencheck, nicht selten nicht mal von der ursprungsquelle. es wird verkürzt / verschärft, falsch übersetzt etc. pp. ein trauerspiel. betrifft nicht nur star citizen, sondern durch die bank alle themen. recherche findet in vielen fällen nicht mehr statt.
> 
> wo er allerdings schon mal falsch liegt, ist die sache mit den 100 sternensystem, die seinen worten zufolge "niemals" für den launch versprochen waren. sollte er als laut eigener aussage "großer" star-citizen-fan eigentlich wissen, dass dies sehr wohl der fall _war_.
> ...



Da hast du recht - da war ich auch unsicher. Ich habe eben noch mal nachgesehen ; das wurde sukzessive in den Stretch Goals erhöht:
Bei 





> 19/11/2012
> $6,000,000
> Star Citizen will launch with 100 star systems.


Wobei man jetzt natürlich spitzfindig sagen könnte, rein prozedural erzeugte Systeme ohne die liebevoll manuell erstellte Landezone sollten kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## McDrake (13. Mai 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Da hast du recht - da war ich auch unsicher. Ich habe eben noch mal nachgesehen ; das wurde sukzessive in den Stretch Goals erhöht:
> Bei
> Wobei man jetzt natürlich spitzfindig sagen könnte, rein prozedural erzeugte Systeme ohne die liebevoll manuell erstellte Landezone sollten kein Problem darstellen.



Das wäre ja eben etwas, wofür die Testserver gut wären zum testen:
Einfach mal ein duzende Random-Systeme erstellen und schauen, wie da die Gamemechanik funktioniert (Matchmaking, Serververbindungen, etc)
Denn ob das überhaupt "so einfach" zu machen ist, hat man bis jetzt noch nicht gezeigt.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> tbc...



und weiter gehts: 

- ob es sinnvoll war, mark day zu zitieren, kann man so und so sehen: zum einen ist es natürlich richtig, dass er nicht weiß, wie es inzwischen bei cig aussieht. auf der anderen seite kennt er chris roberts eben seit den 1990ern und kann ja auch nur deshalb eine aussage der art treffen, dass roberts "zurück in alte verhaltensmuster gefallen sei, als plötzlich mehr geld und geld reinkam", was zu dem zeitpunkt vermutlich noch nicht in der form erwartet worden war.   
- das gespräch mit diesem minigame-entwickler und game-design-prof hätte sich forbes hingegen tatsächlich besser gespart. auch wenn der typ eigentlich ahnung von der materie haben sollte. ob man, wie der youtuber es tut, bzgl der entwicklung von star citizen dann allerdings vergleiche mit der erfindung von eisenbahn und flugzeug anstellen sollte...na ja....ich weiß ja nicht. 
- ascendant hatte tatsächlich ein paar recht gute filme (mit-) produziert; ich fand selbst outlander entgegen der landläufigen meinung recht unterhaltsam. so wirklich erfolgreich war meines wissens aber kein einziger streifen, auch nicht lucky number slevin oder lord of war. reich geworden ist damit mit ziemlicher sicherheit niemand, das ist aber meine persönliche meinung. 
- was die sache mit den filmfinanzierungen angeht: tatsächlich war es eine zeitlang in hollywood üblich, filme mit dem nicht umsonst so genannten "stupid german money" zu finanzieren. der ein oder andere wird sich erinnern. das war zwar nicht per se illegal, je nach ausgestaltung des fondsmodells und der daraus resultierenden steuerverkürzungen aber eben doch. wie der youtuber an der stelle auf die idee kommt, es sei schlichtweg falsch, was forbes behauptet, leuchtet mir nicht ein. zumal es nunmal einfach fakt ist, dass mindestens einer von roberts' finanziers im bau gelandet ist. auf der anderen seite würde ich ihm daraus aber keinen strick drehen wollen. weshalb auch?


----------



## Zybba (13. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Es gibt auch solche Videos, welche das ganze ein wenig "neutraler" betrachten


Das Video hat mir ganz gut gefallen.
Schön, wenn mal nicht nur gefühlt Extreme abgedeckt werden.


----------



## McDrake (13. Mai 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das Video hat mir ganz gut gefallen.
> Schön, wenn mal nicht nur gefühlt Extreme abgedeckt werden.


Obsidian ist einer der Wenigen, den ich anonniert habe. Super Stimme, gute Übersicht über Spacegames. Zwar vornehmlich durch Elite bekannt, spricht aber auch da Missstände an.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> tbc...



bin jetzt durch mit dem video.

leider muss ich feststellen, dass der crashacademy-typ keine ahnung von zahlen hat oder sie nicht richtig interpretieren kann oder will:  bei minute 50 behauptet er nämlich steif und fest, cig hätte anfang 2018 nicht etwa noch (die häufig erwähnten) 14 mio. an vorhandenem "restgeld" (in der bilanz auf seite 1 als "cumulative net position" zu finden), sondern hätte - was seiner meinung nach ganz toll wäre - einen überschuss in dieser höhe in besagtem jahr erwirtschaftet. forbes würde in diesem punkt einfach "quatsch" erzählen, die berichterstattung sei geradezu "fahrlässig". - ich weiß ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht, wie ich das kommentieren soll. wer hier quatsch redet, ist ganz offensichtlich er. das kann jeder sehen. einfachste mathematik. [der verlust 2017 steht übrigens (nicht ganz zufällig in ROT) direkt darüber.] wenn er forbes fahrlässigkeit vorwirft, muss ich ihn beinahe des vorsatzes bezichtigen: denn natürlich handelt es sich um das zu diesem zeitpunkt noch vorhandene "restgeld".


----------



## Batze (14. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bin jetzt durch mit dem video.
> 
> leider muss ich feststellen, dass der crashacademy-typ keine ahnung von zahlen hat oder sie nicht richtig interpretieren kann oder will:  bei minute 50 behauptet er nämlich steif und fest, cig hätte anfang 2018 nicht etwa noch (die häufig erwähnten) 14 mio. an vorhandenem "restgeld" (in der bilanz auf seite 1 als "cumulative net position" zu finden), sondern hätte - was seiner meinung nach ganz toll wäre - einen überschuss in dieser höhe in besagtem jahr erwirtschaftet. forbes würde in diesem punkt einfach "quatsch" erzählen, die berichterstattung sei geradezu "fahrlässig". - ich weiß ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht, wie ich das kommentieren soll. wer hier quatsch redet, ist ganz offensichtlich er. das kann jeder sehen. einfachste mathematik. [der verlust 2017 steht übrigens (nicht ganz zufällig in ROT) direkt darüber.] wenn er forbes fahrlässigkeit vorwirft, muss ich ihn beinahe des vorsatzes bezichtigen: denn natürlich handelt es sich um das zu diesem zeitpunkt noch vorhandene "restgeld".



Das schöne ist doch auch *WIE *er das kommentiert. ich musste da echt lachen.


----------



## Alreech (14. Mai 2019)

Free23 schrieb:


> Außerdem geht es Sawyer hauptsächlich darum, aufzuzeigen, dass der Forbes-Artikel Clickbait ist und mit "schönem" Journalismus nicht wirklich etwas zu tun hat.


Das trifft ehrlich gesagt auf fast alle Artikel zum Thema Star Citizen zu


----------



## McDrake (15. Mai 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Das trifft ehrlich gesagt auf fast alle Artikel zum Thema Star Citizen zu


Der einzige, richtige Journalisums ist der wohlgesinnte (GS). Und was anderes ist HÖCHSTENS (!!) Bild-Niveau.


----------



## Free23 (15. Mai 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Das trifft ehrlich gesagt auf fast alle Artikel zum Thema Star Citizen zu



Heutzutage muss man ja eher fragen: Wo trifft das nicht zu ... hast schon recht.


----------



## Free23 (15. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Der einzige, richtige Journalisums ist der wohlgesinnte (GS). Und was anderes ist HÖCHSTENS (!!) Bild-Niveau.


Komm, jetzt mach dich doch nicht lustig!
Auf der anderen Seite läuft es doch oft genauso...


----------



## McDrake (17. Mai 2019)

Nachtrag von Obsidian:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m2RQqcS2EME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bin jetzt durch mit dem video.
> 
> leider muss ich feststellen, dass der crashacademy-typ keine ahnung von zahlen hat oder sie nicht richtig interpretieren kann oder will:  bei minute 50 behauptet er nämlich steif und fest, cig hätte anfang 2018 nicht etwa noch (die häufig erwähnten) 14 mio. an vorhandenem "restgeld" (in der bilanz auf seite 1 als "cumulative net position" zu finden), sondern hätte - was seiner meinung nach ganz toll wäre - einen überschuss in dieser höhe in besagtem jahr erwirtschaftet. forbes würde in diesem punkt einfach "quatsch" erzählen, die berichterstattung sei geradezu "fahrlässig". - ich weiß ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht, wie ich das kommentieren soll. wer hier quatsch redet, ist ganz offensichtlich er. das kann jeder sehen. einfachste mathematik. [der verlust 2017 steht übrigens (nicht ganz zufällig in ROT) direkt darüber.] wenn er forbes fahrlässigkeit vorwirft, muss ich ihn beinahe des vorsatzes bezichtigen: denn natürlich handelt es sich um das zu diesem zeitpunkt noch vorhandene "restgeld".





Bonkic schrieb:


> wo er allerdings schon mal falsch liegt, ist die sache mit den 100 sternensystem, die seinen worten zufolge "niemals" für den launch versprochen waren. sollte er als laut eigener aussage "großer" star-citizen-fan eigentlich wissen, dass dies sehr wohl der fall _war_



in seinem neuesten video (etwa ab minute 35) stellt er immerhin diese beiden groben fehler richtig. vielleicht auf meinen hinweis hin, hatte ihn bezüglich beider dinge auf twitter angeschrieben, dort aber keine antwort erhalten. das ehrt ihn einerseits. auf der anderen seite, zeigt es natürlich wie wenig ahnung selbst hardcore-backer von der finanzierungsseite haben. dass er sich als typ, der laut eigener aussage nicht sehr gut mit zahlen umgehen kann ("iudex non calculat"), anmaßt, einem wirtschaftsblatt falschinformationen in diesem bereich zu unterstellen, lass ich mal unkommentiert...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s5872FuT8CY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Free23 (21. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> in seinem neuesten video (etwa ab minute 35) stellt er immerhin diese beiden groben fehler richtig. vielleicht auf meinen hinweis hin, hatte ihn bezüglich beider dinge auf twitter angeschrieben, dort aber keine antwort erhalten. das ehrt ihn einerseits. auf der anderen seite, zeigt es natürlich wie wenig ahnung selbst hardcore-backer von der finanzierungsseite haben. dass er sich als typ, der laut eigener aussage nicht sehr gut mit zahlen umgehen kann ("iudex non calculat"), anmaßt, einem wirtschaftsblatt falschinformationen in diesem bereich zu unterstellen, lass ich mal unkommentiert...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde sagen, Forbes hat damit alles erreicht. Alle werden (noch) emotional(er), es wird schwierig, auf sachlicher und vernünftiger Ebene zu bleiben. 
Und eben nicht nur von der Pro-SC-Seite aus!
Blöde Polarisation...
Aber es sei auch nochmal erwähnt: Sawyer betonte am Anfang seines Videos, dass es seine eigene Meinung ist.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Mai 2019)

Free23 schrieb:


> Aber es sei auch nochmal erwähnt: Sawyer betonte am Anfang seines Videos, dass es seine eigene Meinung ist.



bei vielen dingen star citizen betreffend kann man natürlich geteilter meinung sein. nur sind falschbehauptungen halt keine meinung. das gilt selbstverständlich für beide seiten gleichermaßen. plumpes gehate und "betrug"-geschrei braucht hier auch keiner, und da würde ich die moderation auch bitten entsprechend einzuschreiten. aber an der stelle hat sawyer nunmal quatsch geredet, was ich zugegebenermaßen durchaus erstaunlich finde. bedeutet es doch, dass sich selbst so jemand zuvor noch nie mit den zahlen beschäftigt hat, obwohl sie nun schon seit monaten bekannt sind. versteh ich nicht. ganz ehrlich. ist es den backern wirklich so egal, was mit ihrem geld passiert?


----------



## Free23 (21. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei vielen dingen star citizen betreffend kann man natürlich geteilter meinung sein. nur sind falschbehauptungen halt keine meinung. das gilt selbstverständlich für beide seiten gleichermaßen. plumpes gehate und "betrug"-geschrei braucht hier auch keiner, und da würde ich die moderation auch bitten entsprechend einzuschreiten. aber an der stelle hat sawyer nunmal quatsch geredet, was ich zugegebenermaßen durchaus erstaunlich finde. bedeutet es doch, dass sich selbst so jemand zuvor noch nie mit den zahlen beschäftigt hat, obwohl sie nun schon seit monaten bekannt sind. versteh ich nicht. ganz ehrlich. ist es den backern wirklich so egal, was mit ihrem geld passiert?



Nuja, da musst du halt schon differenzieren.
Es gibt ja durchaus Backer, die mittlerweile ihr Geld zurückverlangt haben/möchten
Dann gibt es Backer, die so viel/wenig gespendet haben, dass es Ihnen nicht wehtut, wenn es nichts wird.
Und dann wird es auch sicher viele geben, die nicht aufs Geld schauen, sondern sich auf den Projekt-Fortschritt konzentrieren. Und der ist aus "Fan"-Sicht seit über einem Jahr gut erkennbar.

Gibt sicher noch so einige andere Arten, das sind jetzt mal die, die mir auf die Schnelle einfallen.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Mai 2019)

Ich hab rund 100 EUR bisher reingesteckt. Ich sehe es als Founding. Wenns klappt freue ich mich riesig. Aber ich muß auch damit rechnen, daß das Geld im dümmsten Fall weg ist. Aber zurück will ich das Geld nicht. Da ich CR vertraue und denke, daß das Projekt beendet wird. Und wenn ein Investor einsteigt um das Projekt auf den letzten Metern noch zu stützen.


----------



## Batze (21. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich. ist es den backern wirklich so egal, was mit ihrem geld passiert?


Ich glaube eher das es viele gar nicht Wahrhaben wollen das dort einiges nicht so läuft wie es sein sollte und doch nicht so ist wie Kommuniziert wird. Und wenn man gerade auch das Video sieht, ja er gibt Fehler in 1-2 Sätzen zu, gleichzeitig aber in mehreren Sätzen spielt er es dann aber runter und sucht Ausreden das es doch alles gar nicht so schlimm ist. Das ist dann wirklich schon teils verlust der Realität.


----------



## Free23 (21. Mai 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Das ist dann wirklich schon teils verlust der Realität.



Achtung: Für Dich mag das so aussehen. Subjektiv, nicht objektiv. Ist ja aber vollkommen legitim, diese Meinung kannst du haben.


----------



## Frullo (22. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist es den backern wirklich so egal, was mit ihrem geld passiert?



Haben zwar schon andere in meinem Sinne oder ähnlich beantwortet, aber dennoch:

Jain. Wenn CR sich nun das Geld gekrallt und sich damit in der Karibik abgesetzt hätte, dann würde es mir wohl was ausmachen - doch bis anhin kann ich höchstens Kompetenzmangel erkennen, nicht aber Veruntreuung. Wenn CR also alles dafür tut mit meinem Geld sein Traumprojekt - eine Space-Sim mit nie dagewesenem Immersionsfaktor - zu realisieren und dabei scheitert weil er sich verzettelt, das Ganze zu ambitioniert ist, dann sei's drum. Dann reut mich das Geld definitiv nicht - zumindest hat er etwas versucht, woran sich all die Studios die Jahr für Jahr dieselben Spiele , mit vielleicht kleinen Veränderungen und schickerer Grafik, an den Mann bringen nicht heranwagen - und ich wurde in all diesen Jahren einer doch sehr transparenten (wenn auch nicht in finanziellen Belangen) Entwicklung gut unterhalten.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Mai 2019)

gamestar streamt heute abend ab 19h auf twitch ein spiel nach wahl......gewonnen hat - überraschung, überraschung - star citizen (mit deutlichem abstand).


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CK0lBgv_TTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Spoiler



DISCLAIMER: nur weil ich hier irgendwas verlinke, bedeutet das nicht zwangsläufig, dass es auch meine persönliche meinung widerspiegelt!


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juni 2019)

gibt neues (na ja...) vom rechtsstreit crytek vs. cig:
crytek hat die anwaltskanzlei gewechselt und wird jetzt von erise ip vertreten.
warum weiß offenbar keiner so genau. möglicherweise war skadden schlicht zu teuer. 

die einlassung der neuen anwälte kann, falls es jemanden interessiert, hier nachgelesen werden. im kern geht es, habs auch nur überflogen, wohl immer noch um dieselbe sache: der laut crytek unerlaubte umstieg auf die lumberyard engine, in der wohl außerdem noch jede menge cryengine-code steckt. außerdem hat crytek wohl keinen bock eine von cig geforderte bürgschaft in höhe von 2,2 mio. dollar vorzulegen, die wohl sicherstellen soll, die gerichtskosten abzudecken, sollte crytek den fall verlieren. 

was das nun alles bedeutet? keine ahnung, um ehrlich zu sein. so langsam könnten sie aber wirklich mal zu potte kommen. immerhin läuft die sache nun schon 1,5 jahre. kann doch wohl kaum so schwer sein, die behauptungen zu belegen oder zu widerlegen, würde ich meinen. die anwaltskosten dürften sich jeweils wohl schon auf eine beträchtliche summe belaufen, möglicherweise ein millionenbetrag.


----------



## McDrake (9. Juni 2019)

Bei solchen Sachen gibts eh nur immer eine Gewinnerseite: Die Anwälte [emoji14]


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bei solchen Sachen gibts eh nur immer eine Gewinnerseite: Die Anwälte [emoji14]



davon darf man wohl getrost ausgehen. 

was ich im übrigen erst jetzt kapiert hab (zumindest verstehe ich es so); crytek wirft cig wohl unter anderem vor, ein wirklicher "umstieg" auf lumberyard habe so gesehen gar nicht stattgefunden. cig habe einfach genauso weitergearbeitet, nur das vertragsverhältnis mit crytek beendet. mit der angeblich besseren geeignetheit der lumberyard engine (aws integration) hätte das dementsprechend herzlich wenig zu tun gehabt. das würde unter umständen auch durchaus sinn ergeben: denn lumberyard ist für den nutzer - im gegensatz zur cryengine - vollkommen gratis nutzbar. nicht einmal aws muss zwingend verwendet werden, auch wenn star citizen das tatsächlich tut. das wiederum würde erklären, weshalb der "umstieg" wie irgendein cig-entwickler mal behauptet hat, in nullkommanix realisierbar war.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gibt neues (na ja...) vom rechtsstreit crytek vs. cig:
> crytek hat die anwaltskanzlei gewechselt und wird jetzt von erise ip vertreten.
> warum weiß offenbar keiner so genau. möglicherweise war skadden schlicht zu teuer.
> 
> ...



Was glaubst Du wie lange manche Klagen laufen ? Wir hatten vor kurzem einen OT zu einer Gerichtssache von 2003!


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juni 2019)

laut einem bericht des wsj denkt man bei amazon angeblich darüber nach, die lumberyard engine fallen zu lassen. grund soll ua die mangelnde eignung für multiplayer-games sein. das erinnert dann doch frappierend an cigs probleme mit der cryengine.

"The software, a so-called engine known as Lumberyard, wasn’t built for the kind of multiplayer games Amazon wanted to make, and the company’s efforts to retool it have proved difficult, the current and former employees said. As a result, making “Breakaway,” for example, was like driving a train while the tracks were still being laid down, these people explained." 
"Amazon may soon allow its game studios to use other company’s engines, according to people familiar with the matter. That could potentially propel the development of its games, but also require Amazon to pay a subscription fee or royalty on sales."

ob das auswirkungen auch auf star citizen haben könnte, wird man sehen. derzeit arbeitet amazon jeweils noch an lumberyard-updates.


----------



## Batze (18. Juni 2019)

Gab es denn bei den ganzen Crysis Games Probleme mit dem Multiplayer? Also ich kann mich da nicht erinnern das es nicht geklappt hat. Multiplayer ist eben nicht ganz Multiplayer, kommt wohl doch eher auf das Genre drauf an.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Juni 2019)

Bei Star Citizen haben sie doch schon länger eine Lösung mit dem Object Container Streaming und die Geschichte mit den Servern ist ja wohl auch schon recht fortgeschritten.

So oder so, 4 oder 8 Spieler MP isteine andere Hausnummer als 100+ Spieler.

Ich vermute mal das Amazon Probleme mit ihrem MMO ähnlichen Game (New World) zu dieser Erkentnis hat kommen lassen, aber idR schmeißt man deswegen eh keine Engine weg sondern passt das ggf. an.


----------



## McDrake (18. Juni 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Bei Star Citizen haben sie doch schon länger eine Lösung mit dem Object Container Streaming und die Geschichte mit den Servern ist ja wohl auch schon recht fortgeschritten.
> 
> So oder so, 4 oder 8 Spieler MP isteine andere Hausnummer als 100+ Spieler.


Da stimme ich 100% zu



> Ich vermute mal das Amazon Probleme mit ihrem MMO ähnlichen Game (New World) zu dieser Erkentnis hat kommen lassen, aber idR schmeißt man deswegen eh keine Engine weg sondern passt das ggf. an.


Es ist ja nicht die Rede vom "Wegschmeissen". Sie entwickeln die Engine evtl nicht in jene Richtung weiter. Die engine ist dann noch immer gut für Shooter oder sonstiges. Aber für MMO vielleicht eben nicht mehr (oder war es noch nie) die erste Wahl. Demzufolge ist dann aber fraglich, wie die Serverstruktur angepasst wird bei Amazon. und wie hoch die Kosten dann sein werden.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Juni 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> ch vermute mal das Amazon Probleme mit ihrem MMO ähnlichen Game (New World) zu dieser Erkentnis hat kommen lassen, aber idR schmeißt man deswegen eh keine Engine weg sondern passt das ggf. an.


Das kommt auf das Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis drauf an.

Man kann nun mal nicht jede Engine für alles verwenden. Anpassen wird auf Dauer halt einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Zybba (18. Juni 2019)

Bei Amazon scheint eh gerade was zu passieren in Sachen Games:
https://kotaku.com/amazon-lays-off-dozens-of-game-developers-during-e3-1835523460


----------



## MrFob (18. Juni 2019)

Hehe, vielleicht kann CIG ja ihre Anpassungen an Lumberyard wieder an Amazon zurueckverkaufen, damit die das dann wieder fuer ihre Spiele verwenden koennen. 


(Aber im ernst, so muesste es mMn eigentlich eh bestenfalls funktionieren. Ich hab - jetzt abgesehen von SC - sowieso oefter das gefuehl, dass viele Technologien dreimal entwicklet werden muessen, weil verschiedenen Unternehmen nicht teilen wollen.)


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (18. Juni 2019)

Nun, nachdem CIG schon Zoff mit Crytek hatte und deshalb vermutlich auch nicht mehr zurück kann, würde ihnen ein neuerlicher, erzwungener Enginewechsel vermutlich finanziell das Genick brechen.


----------



## MrFob (18. Juni 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Nun, nachdem CIG schon Zoff mit Crytek hatte und deshalb vermutlich auch nicht mehr zurück kann, würde ihnen ein neuerlicher, erzwungener Enginewechsel vermutlich finanziell das Genick brechen.



Aber wieso sollte das passieren? Nur weil Amazon die Engine nicht mehr fuer ihre eigenen Projekte nutzen will heisst das ja nicht, dass CIG sie aufgeben muss.


Oh, uebrigens, kleines SC Schmankerl nebenbei: Hat jemand das letzte Inside SC gesehen? Da ist mal wieeder ein Segment dabei, wo CIG zeigt, dass sie echt wissen, wo sie ihre Prioritaeten legen muessen. 
Einfach mal das Segment ab 3:24 anschauen. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DmFqrNTDpWw:204

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juni 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Oh, uebrigens, kleines SC Schmankerl nebenbei: Hat jemand das letzte Inside SC gesehen? Da ist mal wieeder ein Segment dabei, wo CIG zeigt, dass sie echt wissen, wo sie ihre Prioritaeten legen muessen.
> Einfach mal das Segment ab 3:24 anschauen.



joa, das hab ich schon irgendwo gelesen. genauso wie diese whisky-physik und anderer völlig überflüssiger schwachsinn, mit dem sie dann ernsthaft noch an die öffentlichkeit gehen.
detailverliebtheit ist ja per se nichts schlechtes, aber zunächst sollte man sich doch aufs kerngeschäft konzentrieren. ob das hier der fall ist? wir werden sehen.
mir kommts jedenfalls manchmal so vor, dass man mit dem eigentlichen spiel nicht weiterkommt und bevor man gar nichts tut, beschäftigt man sich halt mit dingen, die vermutlich keinem menschen jemals auffallen würden.


----------



## MrFob (18. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mir kommts jedenfalls manchmal so vor, dass man mit dem eigentlichen spiel nicht weiterkommt und bevor man gar nichts tut, beschäftigt man sich halt mit dingen, die vermutlich keinem menschen jemals auffallen würden.


Jo, ich denke halt, dass das zumindest ab und an fuer ein paar der 500 (?) Entwickler zutrifft. Mir macht das an sich jetzt nicht so viel aus, solange es auch in den wichtigen Bereichen nach wie vor vorrangeht, aber 25 (oder waren es 35?) gemocapte Animationen fuer Cocktail mixen ist schon ein bisschen over the top. 
Aus den Cocktails machen andere ein ganzes Spiel.


----------



## McDrake (19. Juni 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Aber wieso sollte das passieren? Nur weil Amazon die Engine nicht mehr fuer ihre eigenen Projekte nutzen will heisst das ja nicht, dass CIG sie aufgeben muss.
> 
> 
> Oh, uebrigens, kleines SC Schmankerl nebenbei: Hat jemand das letzte Inside SC gesehen? Da ist mal wieeder ein Segment dabei, wo CIG zeigt, dass sie echt wissen, wo sie ihre Prioritaeten legen muessen.
> Einfach mal das Segment ab 3:24 anschauen.



Alles wieder schön und (zu) gut. 
Der Sinn dahinter ist aber auch mal wieder: Wir machen, weil wirs können.
In einem MMO werden 90% daran vorbei rennen oder es werden 20 Leute vor dem Typen stehen, was der viel gepriesenen Immersion einfach nicht gut tut.
Geht man zu einer Bank in WOW oder ESO, dann ist der Schalter nicht mal mehr sichtbar vor lauter Spieler. Wenn am Bankschalter das Geld oder Item einzeln mit separaten Animationen über die Trese wandern würde.
Beim ersten Mal witzig, danach...


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Juni 2019)

Feature Creep vom Schlimmsten. 
Klar sind Details eine schöne Sache und runden ein Spiel ab. Aber eine dermaßen übertriebene Konzentration darauf, wie das bei Star Citizen anscheinend der Fall ist, führt m. E. zu nichts Gutem. 
Das ist einfach nur Ballast, der das Spiel letztlich überfrachtet, aber spielerisch wenig bis gar nichts bringt.
In Cutscenes mag ein Übermaß an Details vielleicht sogar seine Berechtigung haben, da man sich hier als Spieler, weil gerade passiv, eher darauf konzentriert. 
Im eigentlichen Spiel aber ist es einfach nur eine Vergeudung von Ressourcen, die man sicherlich anderweitig besser genutzt haben könnte.


----------



## Javata (19. Juni 2019)

Ich weiß nicht ob man sowas wie den Barmann in einer SpaceSim mit solch einem Umfang an Schnickschnack braucht. Wenn das Spiel Bar-Citizen heißen würde und man nicht sein Schiff verbessern würde sondern die Standhaftigkeit der Leber könnte ichs verstehn


----------



## McDrake (19. Juni 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Im eigentlichen Spiel aber ist es einfach nur eine Vergeudung von Ressourcen, die man sicherlich anderweitig besser genutzt haben könnte.


Wäre sicherlich interessant zu erfahren, wieviel Geld/Arbeitsstunden da drauf gingen. Da sind ja alleine ein halbes Duzend Personen allein bei den Aufnahmen involviert.


----------



## McDrake (19. Juni 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob man sowas wie den Barmann in einer SpaceSim mit solch einem Umfang an Schnickschnack braucht. Wenn das Spiel Bar-Citizen heißen würde und man nicht sein Schiff verbessern würde sondern die Standhaftigkeit der Leber könnte ichs verstehn


Eigentlich find ichs ja cool und interessant. Aber es steht einfach in keinen Verhältnis zum spielerischen Gewinn. Bzw wo ist er?


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (19. Juni 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Oh, uebrigens, kleines SC Schmankerl nebenbei: Hat jemand das letzte Inside SC gesehen? Da ist mal wieeder ein Segment dabei, wo CIG zeigt, dass sie echt wissen, wo sie ihre Prioritaeten legen muessen.


Stimmt, wahrlich kein Keyfeature. Auch die kürzlich durchgeführte "Origin"-Rework mit individualisierbarer "Innenausstattung" inklusive Kaffemaschine hätte es meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht gebraucht.
Auf der anderen Seite: Als ich vom YOutuber "Bored Gamer" kürzlich wieder mal einen CLip gesehen habe, mußte ich erneut feststellen, wie verdammt gut das Spiel aussehen kann!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn0QPPWY82I


----------



## McDrake (19. Juni 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Stimmt, wahrlich kein Keyfeature. Auch die kürzlich durchgeführte "Origin"-Rework mit individualisierbarer "Innenausstattung" inklusive Kaffemaschine hätte es meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht gebraucht.
> Auf der anderen Seite: Als ich vom YOutuber "Bored Gamer" kürzlich wieder mal einen CLip gesehen habe, mußte ich erneut feststellen, wie verdammt gut das Spiel aussehen kann!




Dass es gut ausschaut (bei BG immer), bezweifelt niemand. Aber grade im Bezug auf Kosten/Zeit: Was hat die neue Kaffemaschine gekostet?
Mal wieder Rework... Da hab ich manchmal das Gefühl, dass man da zu viel Personal hat und damit die was zu tun haben, wird wieder was überarbeitet. Ok, solange Geld reinkommt


----------



## MrFob (19. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Geht man zu einer Bank in WOW oder ESO, dann ist der Schalter nicht mal mehr sichtbar vor lauter Spieler.



Von meiner Erfahrung mit dem anstehen in Banken ausgehend klingt das aber immerhin ziemlich realistisch. 



JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Stimmt, wahrlich kein Keyfeature. Auch die kürzlich durchgeführte "Origin"-Rework mit individualisierbarer "Innenausstattung" inklusive Kaffemaschine hätte es meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht gebraucht.



Die Individualisierung der Schiffe finde ich aber tatsaechlich ein sehr wichtiges Feature. Die Schiffe sollen ja im Zentrum des Spiels stehen und dein(e) Schiff(e) sollen ja auch dein Statussymbol und "dein Schaaaaatz" sein (aehnlich wie fuer den Deutschen das Auto heute ).
Da finde ich es schon wichtig, dass man viel Freiheiten zum individualisieren hat und finde es cool, dass man auch die Innenausstattung (Sitze und so, Kaffeemaschine hab ich jetzt nicht gesehen ) anpassen kann.
Wenn ueberhaupt wuensche ich mir da noch mehr, wie z.B. irgendwann mal Farben frei aus einer stufenlosen Palette waehlen zu koennen und so.

Aehnliches gilt uebrgiens fuer die Fluessigkeit im Wiskeyglas, die mal wieder angesprochen wurde. Klar, klingt erstmal sinnlos, aber es war ja auch in erster Linie ein Projekt, um Fluessigkeiten in ihren Physik-Grids ordentlich hinzubekommen. Das ist dann ja auch die Grundlage dafuer, groessere Wasservolumen ordentlich darstellen zu koennen. Man muss sich ins Gedaechtnis rufen, dass sie sehr viel Physik von Grund auf neu simulieren muessen, da sie ja vierschiedene Physik-Umgebungen miteinander kombinieren (sphaerische Gravitation fuer Planeten, kuenstiche lineare Gravitation in Schiffen und Zero-G).
Soweit ich das Verstanden habe ist das Wiskey Glas quasi eine Art erster Test gewesen, wie man Fluessigkeits-Volumen auch in der runden Gravitation eins Planeten richtig darstellt.

... der Barkeeper mit seinen Animationen allerdings, das ist echt mal wieder ueber's Ziel hinausgeschossen. Da weiss ich jetzt beim besten Willen auch nicht, wofuer sie die 25 Cocktail-mix-Animationen sonst noch verwenden koennten.


----------



## McDrake (19. Juni 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> ... der Barkeeper mit seinen Animationen allerdings, das ist echt mal wieder ueber's Ziel hinausgeschossen. Da weiss ich jetzt beim besten Willen auch nicht, wofuer sie die 25 Cocktail-mix-Animationen sonst noch verwenden koennten.


Also ich hab da schon ne Idee: Gegen Echtgeld macht der Baarkeeper einen speziellen Drink (der einem 25% mehr Hitpoints gibt) [emoji14]


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also ich hab da schon ne Idee: Gegen Echtgeld macht der Baarkeeper einen speziellen Drink (der einem 25% mehr Hitpoints gibt) [emoji14]


KEIN
PAY
2
WIN 

NIEMALS!!!!!

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (19. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also ich hab da schon ne Idee: Gegen Echtgeld macht der Baarkeeper einen speziellen Drink (der einem 25% mehr Hitpoints gibt) [emoji14]



Bist du ruhig, CIG könnte noch auf den Gedanken kommen fertige Drings mit mehr Hitpoints im Shop anzubieten. Pro Pozentpunkt mehr Hitpoint für lächerliche 100$.


----------



## Alreech (19. Juni 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Hehe, vielleicht kann CIG ja ihre Anpassungen an Lumberyard wieder an Amazon zurueckverkaufen, damit die das dann wieder fuer ihre Spiele verwenden koennen.
> (Aber im ernst, so muesste es mMn eigentlich eh bestenfalls funktionieren. Ich hab - jetzt abgesehen von SC - sowieso oefter das gefuehl, dass viele Technologien dreimal entwicklet werden muessen, weil verschiedenen Unternehmen nicht teilen wollen.)


Kann CIG schon machen, aber ging es bei  CryTeks Klage nicht auch darum das CIG nicht wie vereinbart verbesserten Code an Cry Tek geliefert hat ?
Jetzt Code an Amazon zu verkaufen würde Cry Tek vermutlich nicht gerade besänftigen.


----------



## Alreech (19. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> davon darf man wohl getrost ausgehen.
> 
> was ich im übrigen erst jetzt kapiert hab (zumindest verstehe ich es so); crytek wirft cig wohl unter anderem vor, ein wirklicher "umstieg" auf lumberyard habe so gesehen gar nicht stattgefunden. cig habe einfach genauso weitergearbeitet, nur das vertragsverhältnis mit crytek beendet. mit der angeblich besseren geeignetheit der lumberyard engine (aws integration) hätte das dementsprechend herzlich wenig zu tun gehabt. das würde unter umständen auch durchaus sinn ergeben: denn lumberyard ist für den nutzer - im gegensatz zur cryengine - vollkommen gratis nutzbar. nicht einmal aws muss zwingend verwendet werden, auch wenn star citizen das tatsächlich tut. das wiederum würde erklären, weshalb der "umstieg" wie irgendein cig-entwickler mal behauptet hat, in nullkommanix realisierbar war.


IMHO dreht sich das ganze um den Stand Alone Verkauf von Squadron 42.
Cry Tek ist der Meinung das die Lizenz die sie damals an CIG gegeben haben eine solche Aufspaltung verbietet. Normalerweise hätten sie da auch nachverhandeln können, aber einfach die Engine Wechseln, eine lange Nase drehen und Squadron 42 separat verkaufen geht natürlich auch... wenn man bereit ist den Ärger zu riskieren.


----------



## Alreech (20. Juni 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Bei Star Citizen haben sie doch schon länger eine Lösung mit dem Object Container Streaming und die Geschichte mit den Servern ist ja wohl auch schon recht fortgeschritten.
> 
> So oder so, 4 oder 8 Spieler MP isteine andere Hausnummer als 100+ Spieler.
> 
> Ich vermute mal das Amazon Probleme mit ihrem MMO ähnlichen Game (New World) zu dieser Erkentnis hat kommen lassen, aber idR schmeißt man deswegen eh keine Engine weg sondern passt das ggf. an.


Crysis und Crysis Wars hatten 64 Spieler im Multiplayer, nicht blos 4 oder 8.
Angeblich sind sogar bis zu 128 Spieler möglich.

Wenn man mal von Spielen wie Planetside (mit seinen ganz eigenen Problemen), ARMA oder MAG absieht gibt es wenige Shooter Engines die mehr als 64 Spieler bieten.


----------



## McDrake (20. Juni 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Crysis und Crysis Wars hatten 64 Spieler im Multiplayer, nicht blos 4 oder 8.
> Angeblich sind sogar bis zu 128 Spieler möglich.


Dachte maximal 32 Spieler. Aber ok. Es geht hier auch um die Grösse der Map.
Aber auch 128 sind doch ein paar Zahlen unter den "Tausend", welche angestrebt werden.



> Wenn man mal von Spielen wie Planetside (mit seinen ganz eigenen Problemen), ARMA oder MAG absieht gibt es wenige Shooter Engines die mehr als 64 Spieler bieten.


Ich weiss allerdings aus Erfahrung, dass Battlefield 1942 bis zu 128 Spieler hatte.  
Joint Operations, ebenfalls.


----------



## Batze (20. Juni 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Wenn man mal von Spielen wie Planetside (mit seinen ganz eigenen Problemen), ARMA oder MAG absieht gibt es wenige Shooter Engines die mehr als 64 Spieler bieten.


Man hätte ja mal bei CCP Games (EVE Online) nachfragen können wie es gemacht wird.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Man hätte ja mal bei CCP Games (EVE Online) nachfragen können wie es gemacht wird.


... und die hätten dann auf ihre eigene Engine verwiesen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (20. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Man hätte ja mal bei CCP Games (EVE Online) nachfragen können wie es gemacht wird.



Sorry, aber das ist doch kein Vergleich. EVE ist ein Spiel ohne (nennenswerte) Grafik (sehe ich etwa auf "Homeworld" Niveau) und ohne (nennenswerte) Physikengine, ohne (nennenswerte) Umgebungsgrafik / Welt - zumindest gemessen an dem, was jetzt schon in Star Citizen funktioniert.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> [...] zumindest gemessen an dem, was jetzt schon in Star Citizen funktioniert.


... was genau funktioniert denn so wunderbärchen bei SC das man es mit EVE Online vergleichen könnte.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (20. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... was genau funktioniert denn so wunderbärchen bei SC das man es mit EVE Online vergleichen könnte.


Hat Eve Welten, wie Arc Corp?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgjTf41QAnY
Erkundbare Monde?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hsgGVXQrMI


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2019)

Keine Ahnung, ich *spiele* EVE Online nicht, aber ich weiß was EVE hat: einen funktionierenden Multiplayer. 

Von dem Stresstest mit ~10k Spielern mag ich jetzt an der Stelle nicht reden, das wäre unfair.


----------



## Batze (20. Juni 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist doch kein Vergleich. EVE ist ein Spiel ohne (nennenswerte) Grafik (sehe ich etwa auf "Homeworld" Niveau) und ohne (nennenswerte) Physikengine, ohne (nennenswerte) Umgebungsgrafik / Welt -


Ja wenn man nur fette Grafik will ist man doch bei der CryEngine ganz gut aufgehoben gewesen, und das war ja wohl vorrangig das erste Ziel von C.R., dem User eine fette Grafik zu bieten. An was anderes hat er doch Anfangs gar nicht nachgedacht. Die wirklichen Probleme kamen doch erst als er alles ins Unermessliche aufgebläht hat.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (20. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich *spiele* EVE Online nicht, aber ich weiß was EVE hat: einen funktionierenden Multiplayer.
> 
> Von dem Stresstest mit ~10k Spielern mag ich jetzt an der Stelle nicht reden, das wäre unfair.


Wie gesagt - ein komplett anderes Genre. Da würde man Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Juni 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Crysis und Crysis Wars hatten 64 Spieler im Multiplayer, nicht blos 4 oder 8.
> Angeblich sind sogar bis zu 128 Spieler möglich..


Wo hab ich das geschrieben oder irgendwo behauptet das die Cryengine diese Limitierung unterliegt ? 

Es geht allgemein um den MP Umfang egal welcher Engine.
Zudem kommen noch andere Dinge im MP,  z.B. Projektile insbesondere wenn die wie bei ArmA Ballistik und Bulletpenetration und Querschläger beinhalten.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cix07R1vlhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Dort können z.B. 16 Spieler (ja da geht sehr viel mehr) deutlich höheren Traffic erzeugen wie bei einem "bla"MP Shooter mit 128 Spieler und Projektilen mit Fluggeraden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich *spiele* EVE Online nicht, aber ich weiß was EVE hat: einen funktionierenden Multiplayer.
> 
> Von dem Stresstest mit ~10k Spielern mag ich jetzt an der Stelle nicht reden, das wäre unfair.


Super, einfach mal einen ohne minimalste Grundinfos raushauen !

Eve arbeitet Massenschlachten in SlowMotion ab, das ist bei den tollen Massenschlachbeiträgen lesbar !


----------



## Batze (20. Juni 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - ein komplett anderes Genre. Da würde man Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.



Komplett anderes Genre also.
Mal nachdenken. Weltraumkampf-Raumschiffe-Diplomatie-Allianzen/Gilden/Bündnisse-Kriegserklärungen-Kaufmarkt-rein Multiplayer-usw. 
Ja klar ist alles ein anderes Genre.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Super, einfach mal einen ohne minimalste Grundinfos raushauen !


... welche minimalsten Grundinfos?

Das EVE Online ein MMO ist, dürfte ja nun jedem bekannt sein. Das die Spielmechanik als solche funktioniert, dürfte auch bekannt sein und scheinbar machen die Entwickler das ganze nicht so schlecht, sonst gäbe es das Spiel nicht mehr.



> Eve arbeitet Massenschlachten in SlowMotion ab, das ist bei den tollen Massenschlachbeiträgen lesbar !


Bitte? EVE Online hat bereits vor *fünf Jahren* ein 10k Spieler Stresstest mehr als erfolgreich abgehalten, hier z.B.: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxQrtmF3eoI

Was genau ist daran bitte SlowMotion? 

Ansonsten bietet EVE Online bereits heute das Grundgerüst als MMO wo SC mit seinem MMO-Teil gern hin möchte, mit dem kleinen Unterschied, das EVE bereits funktioniert. Klar sind die verlinkten Videos hier grafisch eindrucksvoll, nur ... es sind bislang Tech-Demos. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Das ist für mich kein Spiel sondern eine Aneinanderreihung von Dingen, die ggf. irgendwann mal ein Spiel sein *könnten*, nur eben das sehe ich im Moment nicht und darum mein Einwurf.

Ansonsten hat doch Batze bereits ein paar Punkte genannt, wo EVE und SC miteinander konkurrieren.


----------



## MrFob (20. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bitte? EVE Online hat bereits vor *fünf Jahren* ein 10k Spieler Stresstest mehr als erfolgreich abgehalten, hier z.B.: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxQrtmF3eoI



5 Jahre? Die Aether Engine Tech Demos laufen soweit ich das sehen kann erst seit diesem Jahr.
Allerdings ist das schon sehr beeindruckend. Nach dem was ich gelesen habe scheint Hit Detection zwar noch massive Probleme zu haben aber dass sie das ueberhaupt hinbekommen ist echt genial. 

Aber das ist doch super, denn es bedeutet, dass es im Prinzip moegllich ist so viele Spieler miteinander zu verbinden. SC hat halt nochmal ein paar andere Ansprueche und Vorraussetzungen, die sicher ihre eigenen Probleme und Einschraenkungen mit sich bringen (z.B. Multicrew Schiffe, das Positions- und das Item-System und so, ich habe versucht ein bisschen mehr ueber die technischen Specs von Aether rauszufinden, die devs halten sich aber anscheinend in der Hinsicht verstaendlicherweise bedeckt). Aber ist doch super!

Mal schauen, ob CIG mit der Zeit zumindest etwas in einem kleineren Ramen hinbekommt, was aber solchen Groessenordnungen nahe kommt.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2019)

Du hast Recht, es war dieses Jahr und nicht vor fünf Jahren.


----------



## McDrake (20. Juni 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Super, einfach mal einen ohne minimalste Grundinfos raushauen !
> 
> Eve arbeitet Massenschlachten in SlowMotion ab, das ist bei den tollen Massenschlachbeiträgen lesbar !


Da muss ich Dir beipflichten. Der Netcode, bzw das Spiel verlangsamt sich bei solchen Schlachten. Das ist auch so konzipiert. Denn anders würds nicht funktioniere. Was allerdings die Frage in den Raum stellt, wie sich CR das denn so vorstellt. Denn wie richtig bemerkt sind die Games ziemlich verschieden (FPS vs Strategiespiel). In Firstperson ist Slowmotion nicht so doll.


----------



## McDrake (20. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bitte? EVE Online hat bereits vor *fünf Jahren* ein 10k Spieler Stresstest mehr als erfolgreich abgehalten, hier z.B.: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxQrtmF3eoI


Das siehts ja wirklich krass aus. Hat mit dem Eve Online, welches ich gespielt habe, nicht mehr viel zu tun


Wenn man noch bedenkt, dass die "Space Legs" bei Elite wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr kommen, kommt SC einfach langsam in Zugzwang, wenn man sieht, was andere Firmen auf den Markt bringen. Die müssen aufpassen, dass ihnen bei diesem Marathon nicht 1 Km vor dem Ziel die Puste ausgeht und von mehreren Konkurenten überholt werden.


----------



## Alreech (20. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... welche minimalsten Grundinfos?
> 
> Das EVE Online ein MMO ist, dürfte ja nun jedem bekannt sein. Das die Spielmechanik als solche funktioniert, dürfte auch bekannt sein und scheinbar machen die Entwickler das ganze nicht so schlecht, sonst gäbe es das Spiel nicht mehr.
> 
> ...


Star Citizen = Shooter mit Fahrzeugen, eher mit Battlefield und ARMA zu vergleichen. 
EvE Online = kein Shooter, sondern vom Spielprinzip mehr mit einer Echtzeitstrategie zu vergleichen.

Und so viele Shooter mit mehr als 64 Spielern gibt es nicht...


----------



## McDrake (20. Juni 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Und so viele Shooter mit mehr als 64 Spielern gibt es nicht...


Wieviele Spieler sind eigentlich bei SC auf den Public Servern unterwegs.


----------



## Free23 (21. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wieviele Spieler sind eigentlich bei SC auf den Public Servern unterwegs.



Tausende!
(Blöde Frage - blöde Antwort! )


----------



## McDrake (21. Juni 2019)

Free23 schrieb:


> Tausende!
> (Blöde Frage - blöde Antwort! )


Ach...ich meinte natürlich GLEICHZEITIG 
[emoji14]


----------



## Free23 (21. Juni 2019)

Momentan bis zu 50 auf einem Server.

Aber sobald das Servermeshing eingerichtet ist, ist das dann ja wurscht, schätze ich.


----------



## Batze (21. Juni 2019)

Free23 schrieb:


> Momentan bis zu 50 auf einem Server.


Du meinst wohl eher 50 Kleinststeine die da zu rumschwirren.
50 Raumschiffe innerhalb sagen wir mal innerhalb einer/der Station, von mir aus auf einem Server die da rumfliegen. Na das will ich sehen. 2fps und Kill. hahaha.
Träum bitte mal weiter.


----------



## McDrake (22. Juni 2019)

Free23 schrieb:


> Momentan bis zu 50 auf einem Server.
> 
> Aber sobald das Servermeshing eingerichtet ist, ist das dann ja wurscht, schätze ich.


Hui, also weniger als die "pontente" Cryengine (eine der anscheinend wenigen Engines, welche 64 Spieler und mehr (!) beherrscht).
Die Magie des Servermeshing. Etwas das es noch nie nirgends never irgendwo gab.

50 Spieler in einem Sonnensytem...
Let's mesh together.

Dass Amazon anscheinend keinen Bock mehr auf MMOs zu haben scheint und damit der Support ihrer Infrastruktur wenig Fokus auf "meshen" setzen wird, mal aussen vor.


----------



## Free23 (22. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher 50 Kleinststeine die da zu rumschwirren.
> 50 Raumschiffe innerhalb sagen wir mal innerhalb einer/der Station, von mir aus auf einem Server die da rumfliegen. Na das will ich sehen. 2fps und Kill. hahaha.
> Träum bitte mal weiter.



Was soll ich bitte träumen?
Und könntest du deinen Post bitte wiederholen? Ich verstehe davon nur die Hälfte - mea culpa!


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (22. Juni 2019)

Free23 schrieb:


> Was soll ich bitte träumen?
> Und könntest du deinen Post bitte wiederholen? Ich verstehe davon nur die Hälfte - mea culpa!



Genau dieses Thema hat boredGamer im April thematisiert: Server Meshing und den Amazon Service.
Es ist wohl noch ein ganz essentielles Thema, das CIG unbedingt lösen muss. Und da sieht man auch - es ist eben kein Vergleich mit EVE, die Menge an erforderlichen Daten ist eine ganz andere. (Man muss nur mal daran denken, dass Schiffe mit Multiplayern besatzt sein können und diese während eines Raumkampfes innerhalb der Schiffe agieren.) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1WdVSybG3Y


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juli 2019)

es gibt personelle änderungen an der spitze von cig:
ein gewisser marc nitsche ersetzt daniel offner im board of directors. offner  übernahm diesen job (zumindest offiziell) gerade erst ende 2018 und vertrat dort die interessen des investors clive calder bzw dessen familie. 
als vollkommen neues mitglied des führungsgermiums wurde keine geringere als sandi gardiner nominiert.

damit besteht das insgesamt sechsköpfige board nun zur hälfte aus dem roberts-clan: chris selbst natürlich, sein bruder erin und eben ehefrau sandi gardiner.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Juli 2019)

Oh, das hat aber Geschmäckle....


----------



## Bonkic (26. August 2019)

cig hatte übrigens auch gamescom-pläne. irgendwie zumindest: am standort frankfurt fand ein dinner für concierge-backer, also die  whales, statt. preispunkt: 275 dollar. vor ort war auch chris roberts. neues gezeigt wurde offenbar nicht, abgesehen von einem mining-ship für knapp 700 dollar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das kann man clever oder merkwürdig finden, überlasse ich euch.


----------



## McDrake (26. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> cig hatte übrigens auch gamescom-pläne. irgendwie zumindest: am standort frankfurt fand ein dinner für concierge-backer, also die  whales, statt. preispunkt: 275 dollar. vor ort war auch chris roberts. neues gezeigt wurde offenbar nicht, abgesehen von einem mining-ship für knapp 700 dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nimmt mich wunder, wie viele dieser Concierges sich gleich ein Mining-Ship gekauft haben.
Ticket für den Event: 280$, Schiff für 700$... Pro Person 1000.- für (hoch) geschätzte Ausgaben von 80$. Bringt immerhin ein wenig Geld 
BTW: War das schon immer ein Feature, welches geplant war, dass man Mienen legen kann?


----------



## Rabowke (26. August 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> [...]BTW: War das schon immer ein Feature, welches geplant war, dass man Mienen legen kann?


... legen oder anlegen? Mine oder Miene?  

Denke das war und ist schon immer geplant gewesen das man Ressourcen abbauen und verkaufen kann, darum ging es AFAIK ja auch noch beim Thema "Land kaufen".

Was die "News" von Bonkic betrifft: *eigentlich* könnte man ja meinen dass die "whale backer" vllt. auch einfach mal so eingeladen werden, die dürften ja schon ihre Anreise etc. selbst bezahlt haben. Wie du schon meintest, was haben sie für Ausgaben für solch ein Event? So gut wie keine & wenn man das dann quasi noch als Kaffeefahrt benutzt, sprich ein mining-ship vorstellt bzw. zum Kauf anbietet, dann wäre das in Ordnung.


----------



## Bonkic (26. August 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> BTW: War das schon immer ein Feature, welches geplant war, dass man Mienen legen kann?



ups, du hast recht: es handelt sich tatsächlich um einen minenleger. ich dachte eigentlich es handele sich um ein schiff zum ausbeuten von minen (bergwerken).
vielleicht wurde der dinner-preis ja angerechnet....


----------



## Rabowke (26. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ups, du hast recht: es handelt sich tatsächlich um einen minenleger. ich dachte eigentlich es handele sich um ein schiff zum ausbeuten von minen (bergwerken).
> vielleicht wurde der dinner-preis ja angerechnet....


... ach? Dachte du sprichst wirklich von mining im Sinne von Bergwerk bzw. Ressourcenabbau.  

Nein, ich glaube kaum das der Dinner-Preis angerechnet wird. Nicht bei CIG!


----------



## McDrake (26. August 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ach? Dachte du sprichst wirklich von mining im Sinne von Bergwerk bzw. Ressourcenabbau.


Um es genau auszudrücken... man legt damit schon Minen: "minelayer"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bezüglich Miene und Mine, musste ich echt mal nachschauen:
_Nicht zu verwechseln sind Miene und Mine. Das einen Gesichtsausdruck bezeichnende Substantiv Miene wird mit -ie- geschrieben. Mit einfachem -i- schreibt sich Mine, das für einen unterirdischen Gang, einen Sprengkörper oder eine Kugelschreibereinlage steht._
https://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Miene



> Nein, ich glaube kaum das der Dinner-Preis angerechnet wird. Nicht bei CIG!







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LCCiwPEdEpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (26. August 2019)

McDrake schrieb:
			
		

> Nimmt mich wunder, wie viele dieser Concierges sich gleich ein Mining-Ship gekauft haben.



ich tippe einfach mal auf: alle! man will ja nicht als geizig gelten. 



			
				Rabowke schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich glaube kaum das der Dinner-Preis angerechnet wird. Nicht bei CIG!







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4aLThuU008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (27. August 2019)

cig hat sich auf jeden fall nicht lumpen lassen! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (27. August 2019)

Diese ausgewählten Köstlichkeiten für 275$ p.P.?! 



Da hat CIG aber wirklich haarscharf kalkuliert und aus dem zur Verfügung stehenden Budget das Beste rausgeholt.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> cig hat sich auf jeden fall nicht lumpen lassen!



Ich habe zuerst den Smilie übersehen und wollte (schwach) protestieren.
Das sind ja durchaus leckere Sachen, aber für so ein"VIP Dinner" dann doch extrem "unterwältigend", weil sehr einfach. 

Für ca. 300€  bekomme ich ohne Not auch ein exquisites 5-Gänge-Menü MIT Weinbegleitung in einem Sternerestaurant. Für zwei Personen. 

Und das Beste: niemand will mir dort ein rein digitales "Raumschiff" aufschwatzen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. August 2019)

Aber hey! Es gab immerhin hessischen Käse?! ;-D


----------



## Bonkic (27. August 2019)

das ist schon alles seeeehr merkwürdig. ich dachte, der gipfel der absurdität wäre erreicht, als cig damit angefangen hat, (nach wie vor nicht existente) landstücke für teuer geld zu verticken. aber nein, sie schaffen es wirklich immer wieder, noch einen draufzusetzen! ich mein, es wäre ja durchaus korrekt gewesen, die whales zu einem kostenlosen diner (zumal dieser güteklasse) einzuladen und dort ein neues schiff anzupreisen. aber selbst für den eintritt eine geradezu absurd anmutende summe zu verlangen? - ich will mich ja wirklich nicht drüber lustig machen, aber was bleibt mir denn anderes übrig? man muss das geld schon sehr nötig haben, wenn man solch eine peinlichkeit abliefert. anders kann ich mir das fast nicht erklären. 

edit:
selbst fürs personal scheint man nur das nötigste übrig gehabt zu haben. weshalb wählt man sonst die variante family style?


----------



## Rabowke (27. August 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Aber hey! Es gab immerhin hessischen Käse?! ;-D


... und den möchte man jetzt essen? 

Das Essen ist ja nicht verkehrt, aber sowas kann man als Büfett bei Schulungen oder Tagungen servieren ...

@Bonkic: mitnehmen, was man mitnehmen kann und die Einnahmen haben bestimmt den 1. Klasse Flug von CIG bezahlt, sofern der nicht sogar einen Privatjet hat.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> edit:
> selbst fürs personal scheint man nur das nötigste übrig gehabt zu haben. weshalb wählt man sonst die variante family style?



Ich musste jetzt erst mal "family style" googeln. 
Aha, quasi Buffet, nur das die Speisen am Tisch stehen (und kalt werden?).

Nennt mich einen Snob, aber ich mag's eigentlich, wenn mir das Essen von gut gekleideten Servicekräften kredenzt wird. Buffet ist immer so...ordinär.


----------



## Batze (27. August 2019)

Ich finds einfach nur noch Peinlich.


----------



## McDrake (27. August 2019)

Der Preis war halt sehr immersiv. Darauf setzt man ja gross den Fokus.
Bis solche tollen Sachen wie "Frankfurter Wüste" oder ein  "Johannisberger Erntebringer" (6.40 "Der optimale leichte und fruchtig trockene Alltagswein für jeden Tag und jede Gelegenheit." (Fusel)) auf einer Raumstation landet...
Wobei man da dann halt eben doch eher gleich hochwertige Ware transportiert, welche die Kosten dann auch wieder einbringen


----------



## Spassbremse (27. August 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach nur noch Peinlich.



Da muss ich Dir ausnahmsweise einmal hundertprozentig beipflichten. 

@McDrake:

Da muss ich Dich jetzt (leicht) rügen. ich kenne den besagten Wein zwar nicht, wohl aber das Weingut. 
Und Michael Trenz macht ganz hervorragende Weine, von denen nicht wenige auch regelmäßig ausgezeichnet werden. 

https://www.weingut-trenz.de/


----------



## McDrake (27. August 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Da muss ich Dir ausnahmsweise einmal hundertprozentig beipflichten.
> 
> @McDrake:
> 
> ...



Dass der gute Wein macht, bezweifelt auch keiner.
Nur wurde eben kein edler Tropfen von Trenz genommen, sondern sein "Literwein"


----------



## Bonkic (27. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die anwesenden fandens geil und bedanken sich sogar noch für das event.
ist doch die hauptsache!







*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Rabowke (27. August 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [...]Nennt mich einen Snob, aber ich mag's eigentlich, wenn mir das Essen von gut gekleideten Servicekräften kredenzt wird. Buffet ist immer so...ordinär.


Ich nenne dich prüder Snob, ich mag es wenn die Angestellten weiblich und nackt sind und mir dann das Essen servieren.

Aber ja, Büfett mag auch überhaupt nicht. Was aber daran liegt das ich diese Chafing-Dish überhaupt nicht leiden kann und jedes Essen hier ganz schnell an Aroma und leider auch Konsistenz verliert. Vor allem sind mir solche Dinge, die ja meist mit "all you can eat" einher gehen, suspekt und überhaupt nicht mein Ding, genau so wie XXL-Restaurants.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. August 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dass der gute Wein macht, bezweifelt auch keiner.
> Nur wurde eben kein edler Tropfen von Trenz genommen, sondern sein "Literwein"



Wobei Literwein nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muss. Wie gesagt, ich kenne das Weingut/die Lagen, das ist direkt am Rhein bei Ingelheim.

Muss nicht immer Auslese sein, zum Essen darf es gerne etwas leichteres, frisches sein. 

EDIT: Wie, Rabowke, Du bist auch kein Anhänger der klassischen "VFB*-Philosophie"? 

*



Spoiler



VIEL, FETTIG, BILLIG


----------



## Rabowke (27. August 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [...]EDIT: Wie, Rabowke, Du bist auch kein Anhänger der klassischen "VFB*-Philosophie"?
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Manchmal* schon, was wäre z.B. ein Amerika-Besuch ohne Diner & die dort typischen Burgerläden wie z.B. 5 Guys (and Fries) und Co.? Vor allem wenn man eine junge Freundin hat die gerne Burger und generell Fastfood isst, aber bei weitem nicht so aussieht, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema! 

Mir ist nur Masse zum ggf. kleinen Preis suspekt, da kann man mir sonst etwas erzählen: Qualität *kann* das nicht sein, und so etwas haben Tiere und dann schlussendlich die Lebensmittel nicht verdient. Aber das ist nicht Thema ... wenn überhaupt nur am Rande & damit das nicht Offtopic wird: für den Preis p.P. hätte man durchaus was besseres Zaubern können, vor allem in Hinblick auf den Teilnehmerstamm, wenn jeder das Projekt mit min. 1.000$ unterstützt hat.


----------



## McDrake (27. August 2019)

Buffet ist dann aber auch nicht gleich Buffet.
Das sag ich als ehemaliger Koch und Gast.

Der Brunch vom letzten Sonntag war ebenfalls Buffet und wurde immer wieder frisch aufgefüllt (nicht überladen).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Hausgeräuchter Lachs, selber gemachtes Früchtejoghurt, Trockenwurst aus der Region, frische Säfte...)


Wobei es auch stark auf die Kundschaft ankommt.
Buffet auf einem grossen Kreuzfahrtschiff....AAAAArgh

Ums wieder aufs Thema zu bringen:
Der Brunch oben hat umgerechnet stolze  80€. Aber eben: Alles frisch, geniale Aussicht, Prosecco à discretion, etc etc.
Was dürfte man da für 275 erwarten?


----------



## Rabowke (27. August 2019)

Hab ich schon mal erwähnt das ich Leute, die (ihr) Essen fotografieren, voll nicht leiden kann?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. August 2019)

Ich kann mich dafür auch nicht leiden, aber wenn man kleine Kunstwerke auf dem Teller hat und das nicht ständig der Fall ist, mache ich das, auch als visuelle (Autokorrektur iPhone macht aus „visuelle“ einfach mal „bisexuelle“ ) Weiterempfehlung.


----------



## McDrake (27. August 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hab ich schon mal erwähnt das ich Leute, die (ihr) Essen fotografieren, voll nicht leiden kann?


Mach ich ehrlicherweise auch sehr selten. Aber als Erinnerung, an jenen speziellen Tag, hab ich ne Aufnahme gemacht 
Aber Katzenfotos hätt' ich ganz viele 

Aber ein Foto vom CIG-Essen hätte mich schon interessiert. Chchch


----------



## Rabowke (27. August 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich kann mich dafür auch nicht leiden, aber wenn man kleine Kunstwerke auf dem Teller hat und das nicht ständig der Fall ist, mache ich das, auch als visuelle (*Autokorrektur iPhone macht aus „visuelle“ einfach mal „bisexuelle“ *) Weiterempfehlung.


Äh ... Hasi, du weisst schon dass das iPhone lernt und die Wörter primär nutzt bzw. korrigiert, die man häufig verwendet?  

Wir haben auf Malta so eine asiatische Familie gesehen wo jedes Gericht von einem Sprössling in jedem Winkel mit einem zugegeben schönen Hintergrund, einem kleinen Fischerdorf, fotografiert wurde. Manchmal so schräg gehalten, dass das Essen fast runtergefallen ist. Unfassbar sowas.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. August 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Äh ... Hasi, du weisst schon dass das iPhone lernt und die Wörter primär nutzt bzw. korrigiert, die man häufig verwendet?



Das macht es umso mysteriöser. 
Kann aber so auch nicht alleinig stimmen, da es andere Wörter, die ich wirklich ständig benutze, verbessern will. Z.B „könnte“. [emoji848]


----------



## Rabowke (27. August 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das macht es umso mysteriöser.


... für mich macht das alles um einiges klarer.  



> Kann aber so auch nicht alleinig stimmen, da es andere Wörter, die ich wirklich ständig benutze, verbessern will. Z.B „könnte“. [emoji848]


... sehr gutes Beispiel, das regt mich auch massiv auf. Ich verwende immer konnte und der möchte in der Tat könnte draus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber Katzenfotos hätt' ich ganz viele


Obi-Wans Zaubertrick-Versuch:
"Ihr braucht seine Pussies nicht zu sehen."


----------



## MichaelG (27. August 2019)

Lool* Ich will die Pussys sehn ich will die Pussys sehn...


----------



## Bonkic (27. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf meinen zugegebenermaßen sarkastischen kommentar reagierte der mann, wie erwartet, höchst souverän anstatt mit humor.
daraufhin hat er mich übrigens tatsächlich geblockt.


----------



## Batze (27. August 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hab ich schon mal erwähnt das ich Leute, die (ihr) Essen fotografieren, voll nicht leiden kann?



Du fotografierst eben lieber nackte Damen und andere eben nackte zum verzehr angebotene Tiere.


----------



## Frullo (27. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast Du tatsächlich etwas anderes erwartet? Bei einem Whale?? Der "Krieg" zwischen "Supporter" und "Hater" von SC/CR/CIG tobt ja nun schon seit einigen Jahren, wer kann es dem Mann verdenken, wenn er der Kriegsfront fern bleibt? ...

PS: Ich an seiner Stelle hätte Dich auch geblockt


----------



## McDrake (27. August 2019)

Ah... das Buffet kostet normalerweise 30.-
http://www.depot1899.de/ver/eventfolder.pdf
(Seite 15)


Gute Gewinnspanne. Aber man muss die Wale melken so lange man kann. Das Niveau fällt aber langsam nach meinem Empfinden.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. August 2019)

30.- € ist m. E. dafür auch völlig angemessen und geht in Ordnung.  Das, was CIG dagegen veranstaltet... nun ja. 

Aber, wie heißt es so schön, "mundus vult decipi, ergo decipiatur." - "Die Welt will betrogen werden, also soll sie betrogen werden."


----------



## Bonkic (27. August 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ah... das Buffet kostet normalerweise 30.-
> http://www.depot1899.de/ver/eventfolder.pdf
> (Seite 15)
> 
> ...



sie haben ernsthaft ein standard-menü genommen? und dann noch das günstigste? 
ich kann das so langsam alles nicht mehr ernst nehmen. 



			
				Frullo schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du tatsächlich etwas anderes erwartet?



nee, hab ich nicht. weshalb ich das auch genau so geschrieben habe. 



> PS: Ich an seiner Stelle hätte Dich auch geblockt



ich mich vermutlich auch. 
im ernst, er hätte das auch einfach mit humor nehmen können. ich hab ihn ja nicht beleidigt, sondern nur ein klein wenig auf die schippe genommen. 
schon ziemlich dünnhäutig, finde ich.


----------



## Frullo (28. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> im ernst, er hätte das auch einfach mit humor nehmen können. ich hab ihn ja nicht beleidigt, sondern nur ein klein wenig auf die schippe genommen.
> schon ziemlich dünnhäutig, finde ich.



Wie schon gesagt, der "Krieg" dauert ja nun schon einige Jahre an - gut möglich, dass er in all diesen Jahren so oft auf die Schippe genommen wurde, dass die daraus resultierende dünne Haut nichts anderes als logisch ist. Wie heisst es? Steter Tropfen...

Eine andere, etwas boshaftere, Erklärung wäre natürlich, dass er sich - wie ein Drogenabhängiger - nicht mit der Wirklichkeit auseinandersetzen will: Nämlich dass er unverhältnismässig viel Geld für ein Computerspiel ausgegeben hat (und wohl noch ausgibt)...


----------



## McDrake (28. August 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Eine andere, etwas boshaftere, Erklärung wäre natürlich, dass er sich - wie ein Drogenabhängiger - nicht mit der Wirklichkeit auseinandersetzen will: Nämlich dass er unverhältnismässig viel Geld für ein Computerspiel ausgegeben hat (und wohl noch ausgibt)...



ich denke mir, dass er, nachdem das ganze Adrinalin weg ist, schon im innersten wusste, dass das jetzt nicht soo toll war.
Aber da ist man in einer (Zwangs)Gemeinschaft, in der man sich gegenseitig hochjubelt.
Kann mir vorstellen, dass "Aussteiger" ziemlich verachtet werden.


----------



## Rabowke (28. August 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> ich denke mir, dass er, nachdem das ganze Adrinalin weg ist, schon im innersten wusste, dass das jetzt nicht soo toll war.
> Aber da ist man in einer (Zwangs)Gemeinschaft, in der man sich gegenseitig hochjubelt.
> Kann mir vorstellen, dass "Aussteiger" ziemlich verachtet werden.


Gemeinschaft ja, das kann ich mir auch vorstellen ... sieht man ja z.B. bei Verkaufsveranstaltungen bzw. Schulungen von Außendienstlern. Da wird sich gegenseitig hochgepeitscht und eine pseudo Gemeinschaft gebildet. Was wiederum die Aussteiger betrifft, wohl eher nicht. Jedenfalls wenn man einfach sagt: so das wars. Ich unterstütz das Spiel nicht noch mit mehr Geld, sondern ich warte auf das Release. Ich glaube das wird jeder akzeptieren. Problematisch wird es bestimmt bei Personen wie Smart, die dann einen PR-Kreuzzug fahren. *Die* werden dann sicherlich verachtet.


----------



## Bonkic (28. August 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Eine andere, etwas boshaftere, Erklärung wäre natürlich, dass er sich - wie ein Drogenabhängiger - nicht mit der Wirklichkeit auseinandersetzen will: Nämlich dass er unverhältnismässig viel Geld für ein Computerspiel ausgegeben hat (und wohl noch ausgibt)...



bleiben wir doch nur bei den fakten und betrachten die sache mal ganz losgelöst vom reizthema star citizen, so weit das möglich ist: hier wurde eine gruppe backer zu einem essen geladen, für das sie 275 dollar statt ~ 35 auf den tisch legen "mussten". im preis inbegriffen ist zudem noch ein meet & greet mit dem boss eines unternehmens, das eben diese backer ebenfalls schon von a bis z (oder zumindest y) durchfinanziert haben. das essen ist aber nicht nur ein essen, sondern außerdem eine verkaufsveranstaltung für einen nicht ganz billigen, nicht existenten gegenstand, dessen kauf wiederum einzig und alleine der finanzierung eines  computerspiels dienen soll. - ich denke, das darf man schon merkwürdig finden und hinterfragen, ohne "haider" zu sein.


----------



## Frullo (28. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bleiben wir doch nur bei den fakten und betrachten die sache mal ganz losgelöst vom reizthema star citizen, so weit das möglich ist: hier wurde eine gruppe backer zu einem essen geladen, für das sie 275 dollar statt ~ 35 auf den tisch legen "mussten". im preis inbegriffen ist zudem noch ein meet & greet mit dem boss eines unternehmens, das eben diese backer ebenfalls schon von a bis z (oder zumindest y) durchfinanziert haben. das essen ist aber nicht nur ein essen, sondern außerdem eine verkaufsveranstaltung für einen nicht ganz billigen, nicht existenten gegenstand, dessen kauf wiederum einzig und alleine der finanzierung eines  computerspiels dienen soll. - ich denke, das darf man schon merkwürdig finden und hinterfragen, ohne "haider" zu sein.



Klar darf man das hinterfragen, aber - und da kann man das "Reizthema" SC dann eben nicht ausklammern - spielt der "Kontext" bzw. das Umfeld, bei dem z.B. ein Essen bezogen wird bei der Preisfrage durchaus eine Rolle. Beispiel: Ich war während meiner Ferien im Disneyland in Anaheim. Innerhalb des Parks kannst Du natürlich was essen - da haben wir für 4 Hot-Dogs beträchtlich (wenn ich mich recht entsinne fast das doppelte) mehr bezahlt, als wenn wir selbige ausserhalb des Parks gegessen hätten. Und da soll mir bitte keiner sagen, dass die preisliche Differenz mit tatsächlichem Mehraufwand begründet werden könnte. Klar, ein Verhältnis von ca. 1 zu 8 wirkt im ersten Augenblick extrem übertrieben - wenn man den Event alleine auf das Essen reduziert.

Und: Mit Deinem Tweet hast Du ja nicht primär hinterfragt, sondern "provoziert".


----------



## Batze (28. August 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und: Mit Deinem Tweet hast Du ja nicht primär hinterfragt, sondern "provoziert".


Natürlich hat Bonkic ein wenig Provoziert, oder sagen wir mal so, er hat auf eine Antwort gewartet auf eine Frage die eher Sarkastisch Humorvoll gedacht war, also denke ich mal so. Man hätte genauso gut Humorvoll antworten können. Aber was ist passiert? Genau. Extrem Aggressiv, alles was gegen dieses merkwürdige Geschäftsgebaren geht wird auseinander genommen. 
Ein Sektenhafter Vergleich ist da noch harmlos. Fan von etwas zu sein, auch im Bereich Gaming ist eine Sache, aber das geht mir persönlich schon viel zu weit. Da sind Psychologische Spielchen am werkeln die schon extrem beachtlich und auch extrem gefährlich sind. Was passiert mit diesen Menschen wenn die Sache wirklich den Bach runtergeht? Die sind mittlerweile schon so verbohrt, das kann nicht wirklich gut gehen wenn die ganze Sache platzen sollte. C.R. sollte da mittlerweile sehr sehr aufpassen. Er hat es in meinen Augen Übertrieben mit dem Kult. Der Schuss kann ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen. Und wozu Fanatiker in der Lage sind muss ich wohl nicht extra erläutern.


----------



## Zybba (28. August 2019)

Du bist ja dafür bekannt, immer angemessen und höflich zu reagieren.


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> [...] Extrem Aggressiv, [...]



Diese Antwort ist für dich extrem aggressiv? oO 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (29. August 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Diese Antwort ist für dich extrem aggressiv? oO


Kann man so und so sehen.


----------



## Batze (29. August 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Du bist ja dafür bekannt, immer angemessen und höflich zu reagieren.



Zu wem war ich denn jetzt Unhöflich?


----------



## Zybba (29. August 2019)

Direkt zu niemandem.
Ich fand nur lustig, dass du eine "psychologische Analyse" startest obwohl du dich oft selbst im Ton vergreifst.


----------



## Batze (29. August 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Direkt zu niemandem.
> Ich fand nur lustig, dass du eine "psychologische Analyse" startest obwohl du dich oft selbst im Ton vergreifst.



Und was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Bist du der Messias der sich noch nie im Ton vergriffen hat?
Ich weiß selbst das ich hier und da mal über die stränke schlage, na und, muss ich mich jetzt immer und überall zurückhalten mit meiner Meinung nur weil ich eben sehr oft sehr direkt eben antworte. Also ich bitte dich. 
Und Nebenbei, ich bin die letzten Wochen/Monate doch echt ruhig geblieben.


----------



## Zybba (29. August 2019)

War doch nur Spaß.


----------



## Batze (29. August 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> War doch nur Spaß.



Jup.
Ich mache hier auch immer nur Spaß. Sonst wär ich doch gar nicht mehr hier, ist doch viel zu lustig hier in der Family.
Nur nimmt man mich immer viel zu ernst.


----------



## MrFob (29. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bleiben wir doch nur bei den fakten und betrachten die sache mal ganz losgelöst vom reizthema star citizen, so weit das möglich ist: hier wurde eine gruppe backer zu einem essen geladen, für das sie 275 dollar statt ~ 35 auf den tisch legen "mussten". im preis inbegriffen ist zudem noch ein meet & greet mit dem boss eines unternehmens, das eben diese backer ebenfalls schon von a bis z (oder zumindest y) durchfinanziert haben. das essen ist aber nicht nur ein essen, sondern außerdem eine verkaufsveranstaltung für einen nicht ganz billigen, nicht existenten gegenstand, dessen kauf wiederum einzig und alleine der finanzierung eines  computerspiels dienen soll. - ich denke, das darf man schon merkwürdig finden und hinterfragen, ohne "haider" zu sein.



Klar kannst du das hinterfragen. Allerdings, solange es ihm Spass gemacht hat und solange er das Geld hat um es da reinzubuttern ist es doch schon auch irgendwie seine Angelegenheit, oder? Klar, er haette das Geld vielleicht besser fuer wohltaetige Zwecke spenden koennen oder so, waere wahrscheinlich besser gewesen, aber sowas muss jemand wie ich, der dieses Jahr erst ne neue GraKa fuer $450 und Spiele fuer ca. $200 (von denen die mesiiten noch auf dem Pile of Shame liegen) ihm ja irgendwie auch nicht zu sagen. Und ich denke da geht es den meisten von uns jetzt auch nicht viel anders.

Klar ist es ein bisshcen komisch vom CR/CIG sowas ueberhaupt fuer den Preis anzubieten. Aber ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung, solange die einen abzocken, die anderen sich aber auch dureber freuen, wenn sie da Kohle reinbuttern koennen, dann sehe ich irgendwie fuer keine Seite einen nachteil. Zwingt einen ja keiner zu irgendwas und wie gesagt, das Feedback war ja anscheinend positiv. Wenn die Teilnehmer es jetzt alle bloed gefunden haetten, ok, aber so kann ich doch nur sagen, win-win.
(Eigentlich sogar triple win, ich hab auch gewonnen, da eins der Langzeitprojekte, die ich mit am liebsten verfolge mehr Funding erhaelt, ohne dass ich was machen muss. )

Oh und by the way, meanwhile in Star Citizen: 
Da gibts naemlich gerade ein neues Minenleger Raumschiff zu kaufen, wobei das Gameplay mit den Minen noch voellig unklar ist und noch keiner weiss, wie sich das letztlich ins Spiel einfuegen wird. Kostenpunkt: $725,-
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/comm-link/transmission/17203-Aegis-Nautilus

Koennte man sich jetzt eigentlich noch mehr drueber aufregen, aber ich seh's wieder genauso, Fuer CIG ist es schoen Kohle zu kriegen, jeder der da jetzt noch auf die Tour Kohle reinbuttert muss wissen was da abgeht und macht es anscheinend gerne. Win-win. Alles gut.


----------



## Frullo (29. August 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Man hätte genauso gut Humorvoll antworten können.



Warum man das nicht immer kann, habe ich in einem meiner vorhergehenden Postings ausgiebig erklärt...



Batze schrieb:


> Genau. Extrem Aggressiv, alles was gegen dieses merkwürdige Geschäftsgebaren geht wird auseinander genommen.



Du projizierst - und zwar gewaltig.

Tatsächliche Antwort:

_Für mich war es jeden Cent wert.
Und deine ironischen Kommentare kannste gerne bei anderen machen.

Nicht bei mir._

Agressive Variante:

_Deine ironischen Kommentare kannste da hinstecken, wo die Sonne nie hin scheint.

Verpiss Dich aus meinem Tweet._

Extrem agressive Variante:

_F..k dich, du Null! Zieh leine oder ich mach dich platt, du W.xx.r!!_



Batze schrieb:


> Ein Sektenhafter Vergleich ist da noch harmlos.



Nur projizierst Du die schlechtest mögliche Variante eines SC Fans auf alle SC Fans die nach Deinem Ermessen jenseits einer wie auch immer gearteten Demarkierung liegen... Fakt: Der Typ ist ein Whale, mehr kann mit absoluter Bestimmtheit nicht gesagt werden. Er war nicht aggressiv, er wollte lediglich in Ruhe gelassen werden von Leuten, die ihn anmachen. Da wirkst ehrlich gesagt Du - auf der anderen Seite des SC-Spektrums - wesentlich extremer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. August 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Natürlich hat Bonkic ein wenig Provoziert, oder sagen wir mal so, er hat auf eine Antwort gewartet auf eine Frage die eher Sarkastisch Humorvoll gedacht war, also denke ich mal so. Man hätte genauso gut Humorvoll antworten können. Aber was ist passiert? Genau. Extrem Aggressiv, alles was gegen dieses merkwürdige Geschäftsgebaren geht wird auseinander genommen.


"Extrem aggressiv"?! Sorry, aber du liest Dinge heraus die so gar nicht stimmen. Der Typ hat schlicht und einfach kein Interesse daran dass Bonkic weitere seiner Ergüsse bei ihm verbreitet. Was auch sein gutes Recht ist.

Und dass Bonkic das große Talent besitzt sich viele Freunde zu machen ist uns wohl bestens bekannt.

Hinweis: Letzter Satz könnte einen Hauch Sarkasmus enthalten.


----------



## Bonkic (29. August 2019)

"extrem aggressiv" war hier tatsächlich niemand. keine ahnung, was sich batze da wieder aus den fingern gesaugt hat. ich hab ihn ein wenig verarscht, er hat mich geblockt (wie von mir ja nahegelegt). whole story. ihn wird das nicht um den schlaf gebracht haben, mich auch nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (29. August 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Klar ist es ein bisshcen komisch vom CR/CIG sowas ueberhaupt fuer den Preis anzubieten. Aber ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung, solange die einen abzocken, die anderen sich aber auch dureber freuen, wenn sie da Kohle reinbuttern koennen, dann sehe ich irgendwie fuer keine Seite einen nachteil.



du redest ja selbst von "abzocke". das wort hab nicht mal ich in dem zusammenhang in den mund genommen. 


> Oh und by the way, meanwhile in Star Citizen:
> Da gibts naemlich gerade ein neues Minenleger Raumschiff zu kaufen, wobei das Gameplay mit den Minen noch voellig unklar ist und noch keiner weiss, wie sich das letztlich ins Spiel einfuegen wird. Kostenpunkt: $725,-
> https://robertsspaceindustries.com/comm-link/transmission/17203-Aegis-Nautilus



darum gehts hier die ganze zeit (auch). eben dieses schiff wurde auf diesem event nämlich erstmals verkauft (in irgendeiner spezialvariante iirc).



> Koennte man sich jetzt eigentlich noch mehr drueber aufregen, aber ich seh's wieder genauso, Fuer CIG ist es schoen Kohle zu kriegen, jeder der da jetzt noch auf die Tour Kohle reinbuttert muss wissen was da abgeht und macht es anscheinend gerne. Win-win. Alles gut.



eigentlich regt sich keiner auf (abgesehen von batze natürlich). ich habe lediglich den schweren verdacht, dass es um ein unternehmen nicht sonderlich gut stehen kann, das eine solche tour offenbar nötig hat. wenn die backer weiter geld in dieses fass ohne boden werfen wollen, können sie das gerne tun. nur steht mir wohl das recht zu, so was auch zu kommentieren, gerade wenn jemand öffentlich davon berichtet und damit zum kommentieren einlädt. so läuft das halt im internet.


----------



## MrFob (29. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du redest ja selbst von "abzocke". das wort hab nicht mal ich in dem zusammenhang in den mund genommen.
> 
> 
> darum gehts hier die ganze zeit (auch). eben dieses schiff wurde auf diesem event nämlich erstmals verkauft (in irgendeiner spezialvariante iirc).
> ...


Klar rede ich von Abzocke. Rein objektiv gesehen ist es ja genau das. 
Der Witz ist (und das ist fuer mich eben das wichtigste), es ist kein Betrug oder so. Jeder der von denen irgednwas kauft bekommt vorher sehr genaue und ehrliche Infos darueber, was man fuer sein Geld bekommt (zumindest jetzt, ueber die Kickstarter Kampagne von 2012 kann man sich streiten aber war halt Kickstarter, ist mMn eh meistens etwas shady, das hatten wir aber ja schon hier und in anderen Threads zur Genuege ausdiskutiert).

Diese Art von Abzocke ist halt Teil des (amerikanischen) kapitalistischen Geschaeftsmodelsls.. Man bietet erstmal was an, wenn man damit Kohle machen kann, schoen, wenn es keiner haben will muss man es halt billiger anbieten. Da sind CIG ja auch bei weitem nicht die einzigen (geh mal auf goop.com ).

Das sie es jetzt "noetig haben", hm, vielleicht haben sie es genauso noetig wie Gwyneth Paltrow. Sie koennen's halt und darum machen sie es so. Ich seh nach wie vor keinen Grund sich darueber zu beschweren oder auch die Leute die da Bock drauf haben und denen es taugt auf Twitter oder sonst wo direkt zu kritisieren.,Bringt weder dir noch denen was. Eeinfach nur nicht selber drauf einsteigen. Fertig.


----------



## Frullo (30. August 2019)

Bitte löschen


----------



## Gast1664917803 (30. August 2019)

Zuerst einmal - meine Güte der Thread lebt ja immer noch...

Aus der Sicht eines dicken Hais (für den Wal in Star Citizen reichts nicht meiner Meinung nach nur weil man ConciergeLevel hat):
Man zahlt hier in erster Linie nicht das Essen (was ich in dieser Form ohne Problem mindestens für einen Hunni in entsprechenden Szenebars der Schickeria für sogar schlechteres Essen hinblättern darf), sondern die Möglichkeit CR praktisch gegenüber zu sitzen und möglicherweise sogar ein paar Sätze zu tauschen - auch wenns keine Garantie ist.
Ok, die wirklich Schlauen waren zu den Anfangszeiten einfach schon im Flieger nach Austin-Texas, als es praktisch eine Open-Door Policy gab - wer vorbeischauen wollte, konnte vorbeikommen.
Ich kann mir aber schon den Aufschrei der üblichen Verdächtigen (aber auch von vielen Fans) gut vorstellen, wenn CR sagen würde - "hey, ihr habt soviel Kohle gezahlt für die Entwicklung wir bezahlen euch aus dem von allen Backern bezahlten Pott euer Essen für 35 Euro (was hier so rumgeistert) und ihr dürft mir mal die Hand schütteln - natürlich Whale exklusiv".
Meine Güte würde auf die Barrikaden gegangen, VERSCHWENDUNG VON MEINER KOHLE! KÖNNEN DIE WHALES NICHT SELBER ZAHLEN! WAS IST MIT MIR! !!11elf wäre wohl so das übliche Gegeifere.


----------



## Frullo (30. August 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Klar rede ich von Abzocke.



Nur - was ist Abzocke?

Wie sieht es mit der teuersten Uhr der Welt aus, für den Stolzen Preis von 273'770.- Schweizer Franken erhältlich?

Wie steht es mit dem Swarovski Star Wars Stormtrooper Helm für 8'290.- Schweizer Franken?

Wie sieht es mit diesem Sessel aus, der für 6'681.70 Schweizer Franken über den Ladentisch geht?

Oder - wenn wir im digitalen Bereich bleiben - 13 Millionen Dollar für sex.com?


----------



## McDrake (30. August 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal - meine Güte der Thread lebt ja immer noch...
> 
> Aus der Sicht eines dicken Hais (für den Wal in Star Citizen reichts nicht meiner Meinung nach nur weil man ConciergeLevel hat):
> Man zahlt hier in erster Linie nicht das Essen (was ich in dieser Form ohne Problem mindestens für einen Hunni in entsprechenden Szenebars der Schickeria für sogar schlechteres Essen hinblättern darf), sondern die Möglichkeit CR praktisch gegenüber zu sitzen und möglicherweise sogar ein paar Sätze zu tauschen - auch wenns keine Garantie ist.



Klar zahlt man auch für die Atmosphäre.
Aber wie lange ging denn der Event?
Was genau ging da ab, ausser der Vorstellung der Aegis? 
Die Veranstaltung sollte meiner Meinung nach ein Dankeschön sein für die "Superbacker" und nicht eine Möglichkeit noch mehr Geld von ihnen zu schröpfen.



> Ok, die wirklich Schlauen waren zu den Anfangszeiten einfach schon im Flieger nach Austin-Texas, als es praktisch eine Open-Door Policy gab - wer vorbeischauen wollte, konnte vorbeikommen.
> Ich kann mir aber schon den Aufschrei der üblichen Verdächtigen (aber auch von vielen Fans) gut vorstellen, wenn CR sagen würde - "hey, ihr habt soviel Kohle gezahlt für die Entwicklung wir bezahlen euch aus dem von allen Backern bezahlten Pott euer Essen für 35 Euro (was hier so rumgeistert) und ihr dürft mir mal die Hand schütteln - natürlich Whale exklusiv".


Also weil man den Event künstlich  verteuerte, ists ok?
Wenn also bei der nächsten Klassenzusammenkunft 500.- verlangt wird, der Ausflug dann aber 50.- kostet und der ehemalige Klassenkamerad, der das organisiert hat, den Rest selber einsackt, ist das sicherlich normal für einige, oder?

CIG musste hier so ziemlich nix machen, ausser einem organisatorischen Aufwand von vielleicht 2-3 Arbeitsstunden für Restaurant aussuchen, Flug und Hotel für CR & co.


----------



## McDrake (30. August 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nur - was ist Abzocke?
> 
> Wie sieht es mit der teuersten Uhr der Welt aus, für den Stolzen Preis von 273'770.- Schweizer Franken erhältlich?
> 
> ...



Diese Produkte werden vom Hersteller ungefähr für diesen Preis angegeben.
Genau so, wie das Menu vom Restaurant mit 30.- angegeben wird.

Wenn jetzt einer, zum Beispiel den Stuhl für 60'000.- anbieten würde, käme Dir das dann normal vor?
Würdest Du (sofern man den "hübschen" Sessel möchte) knappe 9 x mehr bezahlen weil... ja genau weil?
Weil der Verkäufer ein toller Typ ist und Dir dann gleich auch noch versucht einen Tisch für 150'000 anzudrehen
(Zahlen sind einigermassen in der Relation zum Event)




> Oder - wenn wir im digitalen Bereich bleiben - 13 Millionen Dollar für sex.com?


Ich kann mir denken, dass man hier genug Geld wieder rausholen kann... also eine Investition ist.


----------



## Frullo (30. August 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Diese Produkte werden vom Hersteller ungefähr für diesen Preis angegeben.
> Genau so, wie das Menu vom Restaurant mit 30.- angegeben wird.



So wie ich das verstanden habe, hat CIG den Preis für die Teilnahme am Event genauso deklariert. Und meine Absicht hast Du offenbar missverstanden.

Ich würde für eine Uhr niemals (selbst wenn ich es hätte) so viel Geld ausgeben - sie kann nicht bedeutend viel mehr als jede andere Uhr, dass dies einen so exorbitanten Preis rechtfertigen würde.
Ich würde nie über 8000 Franken für einen Sturmtruppenhelm ausgeben, selbst wenn er von Swarovski ist.
Und wenn ich 6000 Franken für einen Stuhl ausgeben soll, müsste dieser schon selbständig fliegen können.

Anders gesagt: Leute geben andauernd eine Menge Geld für Dinge aus, deren praktischer Wert nie an die Unsummen herankommt, für die sie angeboten werden. Ich würde doch nicht 9 Millionen Euro für die teuerste Briefmarke der Welt ausgeben - mit der ich nicht einmal einen Brief verschicken könnte! 
Das ist bei SC nicht anders: Leute geben eine Menge Geld für Dinge aus, die in keinem Verhältnis zum realen Gegenwert stehen. Na und? Das war schon vor SC so und nach SC wird wieder etwas kommen, wofür man sein Geld verschwenden kann. 

Aber bei SC wird daraus permanent eine Riesen-Story gemacht - manche rufen ja sogar nach Bevormundung. Wieso nicht bei Antiquitätensammler? Oder Mode-Liebhabern? Oder... 

Was bitteschön unterscheidet die SC-Whales von all den anderen "Verrückten", die ihr Geld für Sachen ausgeben, bei denen "Otto Normalbürger" nur mit dem Kopf schütteln kann?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (30. August 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die Veranstaltung sollte meiner Meinung nach ein Dankeschön sein für die "Superbacker"...
> Also weil man den Event künstlich  verteuerte, ists ok?
> CIG musste hier so ziemlich nix machen, ausser einem organisatorischen Aufwand von vielleicht 2-3 Arbeitsstunden für Restaurant aussuchen, Flug und Hotel für CR & co.



Das ist für einen Wal grob gesagt völlig scheißegal (außer natürlich der Wal, der seine ganze Kohle dafür ausgibt, auch wenn er es sich eigentlich nicht leisten kann, aber die Ausnahme bestätigt die Regel).
Die künstliche Verteuerung wie du es nennst ist halt der Türsteher, der Normaluser vom Wal trennt - nur Wale werden sich das antun und werden darüber nicht einmal mit den Achseln zucken, weil für sie die Kohle nun einmal unter Peanuts läuft.
Auch wenn dein Vergleich vorne und hinten nicht passt, ja so ist das nun einmal.
Beispiel:
Club für die vermeintliche Elite  irgendwo in einer Großstadt:
Einfacher Salat im kleinen Schälchen (vegan! wowowow) 15 Euro + Filet Mignon (wers glaubt, das zergeht auf der Zunge und muß nicht durchgekaut werden) mit Süßkartoffeln mit hippen Namen ca. ein kärglicher halber Teller 50 Euro + Klecks Schokomousse von Superfurz (wer auch immer das zubereitet hat) 10 Euro = 75 Euros und da reden wir ieber mal nicht von den Getränken.
Als gebürtiger Schwabe tut mir das weh - selbst als Milliardär würde mir das wohl weh tun.
Anhang hat damit aber keine Probleme, weil es einfach so ist, die Kohle ist ja da.
Wollen wir jetzt jedes Produkt und Dienstleistung mal wirklich auf seine Wertigkeit überprüfen, da sitzen wir aber in echt noch bis ins Jahr 2200 hier.


McDrake schrieb:


> Diese Produkte werden vom Hersteller ungefähr für diesen Preis angegeben.
> Genau so, wie das Menu vom Restaurant mit 30.- angegeben wird.


Glaubst du wirklich, daß der Sessel in der Herstellung knapp 7000 Schweizer Franken wert ist?
Nein ist er nicht, das einzige was ihn so teuer macht ist die Tatsache, daß auf einen 1500 - 2000 Euro Sessel noch der Designname von Ludwig Mies van der Rohe drauf geklebt wird.
Die Leute zahlen es trotzdem - weil es ihnen finanziell egal ist und/oder der Name es ausmacht.
Gleiches gilt für Star Citizen und das Whaletreffen mit durchschnittlicher Hausmannskost - die Leute zahlen es trotzdem weil es ihnen finanziell egal ist und/oder weil sie Chris Roberts treffen können.
Wenn Chris Robert und Anhang versprochen hätten jede Bestellung als Kellner aufzunehmen mit garantierten 5 Minuten Interaktion/Smalltalk hätten sie wahrscheinlich genug gefunden die das 10fache zahlen würden.


----------



## McDrake (30. August 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich, daß der Sessel in der Herstellung knapp 7000 Schweizer Franken wert ist?
> Nein ist er nicht, das einzige was ihn so teuer macht ist die Tatsache, daß auf einen 1500 - 2000 Euro Sessel noch der Designname von Ludwig Mies van der Rohe drauf geklebt wird.
> Die Leute zahlen es trotzdem - weil es ihnen finanziell egal ist und/oder der Name es ausmacht.
> ...



Es geht mir hier darum, dass CIG sich selber eine Riesenmarge genehmigt.
Dass sie ihre Schiffe für x-hundert $ verkaufen... hab ich kein Problem damit. Sie produzieren das (mehr oder weniger) und sind Direktverkäufer.
Beim Event verkaufen sie eine Dienstleistung (Essen + Getränke) einfach weiter und sacken sich damit eine schöne Summe ein.
Dass man den Whales das aller günstigste vorsetzt, was das Restaurant zu bieten hat, finde ich ... unschön... respektlos?

Und klar: Jeder kann mit seinem Geld machen, was er will.
Mein Bruder und ich leisten uns 1 x im Jahr Paddock in Monza, was auch eine Unsumme kostet.
Wobei da das Essen und Getränke schon einen anderen Standard haben 

Aber auch da: Wenn einer mir ein Paddockticket für das 8 Fache des "Normalpreises" verkaufen möchte, würd ich den ein wenig schräg anschauen.


----------



## Frullo (30. August 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Beim Event verkaufen sie eine Dienstleistung (Essen + Getränke) einfach weiter und sacken sich damit eine schöne Summe ein.



Wenn Du in einer Imbissbude zeitgleich mit George Clooney, Bono, Jennifer Lawrence, oder [_Insert your favourite celebrity here_] einen Hot-Dog verspeisen dürftest, würdest Du dafür 50 Euro ausgeben?

...


----------



## Gast1664917803 (30. August 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Es geht mir hier darum, dass CIG sich selber eine Riesenmarge genehmigt.
> Dass sie ihre Schiffe für x-hundert $ verkaufen... hab ich kein Problem damit. Sie produzieren das (mehr oder weniger) und sind Direktverkäufer.
> Beim Event verkaufen sie eine Dienstleistung (Essen + Getränke) einfach weiter und sacken sich damit eine schöne Summe ein.
> Dass man den Whales das aller günstigste vorsetzt, was das Restaurant zu bieten hat, finde ich ... unschön... respektlos?



Dann hätten sie halt 500 Euro Eintrittsgebühr verlangt nur für das Event, ohne Fresserei - dann würdest du dich aber bestimmt auch wieder beschweren.
Wieso glaubst du eigentlich, das jeder Whale unbedingt bei so einem Event Hummer mit Périgord-Trüffel braucht.
Noch einmal - ich behaupte mal kackfrech das absolut niemand der da hingegangen ist sich für das Essen interessiert hat.



McDrake schrieb:


> Und klar: Jeder kann mit seinem Geld machen, was er will.
> Mein Bruder und ich leisten uns 1 x im Jahr Paddock in Monza, was auch eine Unsumme kostet.
> Wobei da das Essen und Getränke schon einen anderen Standard haben
> Aber auch da: Wenn einer mir ein Paddockticket für das 8 Fache des "Normalpreises" verkaufen möchte, würd ich den ein wenig schräg anschauen.



Ich bin mir sicher jemand anders würde die offiziellen Kosten (schnelle Suche) schon schräg anschauen - für 4500$ an einem Samstag/Sonntag (nur HardcoreF1ler gucken Freitags freies Training...) müßten sie schon ausgestorbene Tiere kredenzen, die Ohrenstöpsel die man dazu bekommt, können das ja allein nicht sein (höchstens mit Diamanten besetzt)
Hier wird auch erheblich Kasse gemacht bzw. "sacken sich damit eine schöne Summe ein", aber für dich passt es da dann plötzlich, da anscheinend wertiger?


----------



## McDrake (30. August 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wenn Du in einer Imbissbude zeitgleich mit George Clooney, Bono, Jennifer Lawrence, oder [_Insert your favourite celebrity here_] einen Hot-Dog verspeisen dürftest, würdest Du dafür 50 Euro ausgeben?
> 
> ...



Eher weniger, weil ich mit solchen Leuten nix gemein habe.
Aber ich steh nicht wirklich auf Personenkult.

Aber ich war schon in der Sauber-Fabrik bei einem Live-Viewing (man traf gleichgesinnte, bekam Catering, Trinken, Tour durch die Fabrik, Windkanal, etc) 
und das hat, wenns mir Recht ist 80.- pro Person gekostet.
Für einen ganzen Tag Betreuung und vielen interessanten Hintergrundinformationen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2019)

Es gibt immer Dinge für überzogene Preise verkauft werden wollen. Dieser Fall hier ist für mich nicht unseriöser wie ein handsigniertes Autogrammkärtchen für 100 Euro von Promi XYZ oder gar ein kurzes Fotoschießen mit diesen für noch mehr Moos.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. August 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wenn Du in einer Imbissbude zeitgleich mit George Clooney, Bono, Jennifer Lawrence, oder [_Insert your favourite celebrity here_] einen Hot-Dog verspeisen dürftest, würdest Du dafür 50 Euro ausgeben?
> 
> ...



Hm, vielleicht unterscheide ich mich da von der Masse, aber mehr für etwas zu zahlen, nur weil ein Promi anwesend ist...wäre für mich maximal uninteressant. Insbesondere, wenn es sich dabei um so etwas Schnödes wie "heiße Würstchen" handeln sollte. 

Im Gegenteil, ich schätze es eigentlich viel mehr, wenn ich dort Gast bin, wo ich das Gefühl habe, selbst mit Abstand *der* "VIP" vor Ort zu sein...so ein Promi würde da meine Illusion nur stören...


----------



## McDrake (30. August 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher jemand anders würde die offiziellen Kosten (schnelle Suche) schon schräg anschauen - für 4500$ an einem Samstag/Sonntag (nur HardcoreF1ler gucken Freitags freies Training...) müßten sie schon ausgestorbene Tiere kredenzen, die Ohrenstöpsel die man dazu bekommt, können das ja allein nicht sein (höchstens mit Diamanten besetzt)
> Hier wird auch erheblich Kasse gemacht bzw. "sacken sich damit eine schöne Summe ein", aber für dich passt es da dann plötzlich, da anscheinend wertiger?



Dochdoch... Freitag wird auch geschaut (ist ja auch Porschecup, F2, etc) 
Dann gibts Pitlane, Tour um die Strecke, Rundgang durch F2, Porschecamp mit Gesprächen mit den Fahrern, Sitztests in den Fahrzeugen... 
wird schon einiges geboten. 
Ist aber wirklich Luxus.
Aber darum gehts auch nicht. 
Es ist klar, dass die damit ziemlich Geld machen. 
Und jeder darf Geld machen mit Dingen, die gekauft werde... so funktioniert unsere wirtschaft nun mal.
Es wird hier BEWUSST Geld gemacht.

Nochmals: Was bekam man denn jetzt wirklich für die 275.-, ausser dem Essen.
Wie lange dauerte der Event. War CR da, hat er sich Zeit genommen, etc.
Der CIG-Event, so habe ich das zumindest empfunden, war als Dankeschön gedacht.
Wenn ich da falsch liege und es darum ging Geld (noch mehr) einzunehmen und das auch so kommuniziert wurde, hab ich was falsch verstanden und dann tuts mir leid.

//
Ah, was gefunden:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...r-275-us-dollar-eskalierte-4.html#post9997046
_Ich war bei diesem Event anwesend.
275€ fand ich teils gerechtfertigt, aber nur teils. 

Die Veranstaltung hat nicht wie erwartet ein Schiff im Spiel präsentiert, sondern lediglich Powerpoint und das Ganze Schiffsmodell (fortgeschrittenes stadium) vorgestellt.
Das Essen beim Depot war Semi gut. Ich habe mir mehr erhofft. Dafür gab es flatrate saufen.
An jedem großen Tisch gab es min. 1-2 Entwickler mit denen man sich unterhalten konnte. Gleichzeitig zum Dinner gab es ein schweres quiz. Der gewinner hat eine Signierte Ausgabe von Jump Point erhalten. 
Als großes Dankeschön für die Unterstützung, hat jeder eine große und richtig geile Laptoptasche mit echt vielen Fächern bekommen. In dieser Tasche befanden sich mehrere Goodies:
-Schal mit Concierge Logo und Event Tag
-Ansteck Pins (Star Citizen und Aegis Dynamics)
-Concierge Münze
-Concierge Notizbuch mit einem edlen Stift. Beide machen einen soliden Eindruck und sind gut verarbeitet.
-Ein großes Mauspad für Tastatur und Maus eben
-Ein Schlüsselband (Gab es über den VIP Ausweis)
In Summe hat das über 100€ gekostet und die Tasche macht nicht den Eindruck eines Billigprodukts. Es hat Star Citizen Concierge Logo und RSI Brandings. Das Sind also Unikate die man nie wieder bekommt.

Das beste am Abend war die offen- und Gelassenheit der Entwickler, man konnte sie alles fragen und alle waren echt gut drauf. Es hat richtig spaß gemacht. Man konnte alle wichtigsten Leute kennenlernen...
Chris und Erin Roberts, Brian Chambers, Glenn und viele weitere die man aus den shows kennt.
Exklusivität hat nunmal seinen Preis._

So find ich den Preis auch wieder ok.


----------



## Frullo (30. August 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, vielleicht unterscheide ich mich da von der Masse, aber mehr für etwas zu zahlen, nur weil ein Promi anwesend ist...wäre für mich maximal uninteressant. Insbesondere, wenn es sich dabei um so etwas Schnödes wie "heiße Würstchen" handeln sollte.
> 
> Im Gegenteil, ich schätze es eigentlich viel mehr, wenn ich dort Gast bin, wo ich das Gefühl habe, selbst mit Abstand *der* "VIP" vor Ort zu sein...so ein Promi würde da meine Illusion nur stören...



Mag sein, aber gehst Du mit mir einer Meinung, dass sich - wenn wir das jetzt irgendwo im Netz anbieten würden: "Würstchen essen mit Ariana Grande / Justin Bieber für 50 Euro! Karten hier erhältlich!" - die Bestellungen in Windeseile eintrudeln würden?

Mag ja sein, dass Du nicht auf sowas stehst, aber kannst Du Dir vorstellen, dass es tatsächlich eine Menge Leute gibt, die genau so ticken?


----------



## Spassbremse (30. August 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber gehst Du mit mir einer Meinung, dass sich - wenn wir das jetzt irgendwo im Netz anbieten würden: "Würstchen essen mit Ariana Grande / Justin Bieber für 50 Euro! Karten hier erhältlich!" - die Bestellungen in Windeseile eintrudeln würden?
> 
> Mag ja sein, dass Du nicht auf sowas stehst, aber kannst Du Dir vorstellen, dass es tatsächlich eine Menge Leute gibt, die genau so ticken?



Klar kann ich das, es werden sich vermutlich genügend Interessierte finden.

Und ebenso gibt es Leute, die dann nur den Kopf über sowas schütteln können. 

Ich handle aber immer - oder versuche es zumindest - nach der Maxime "Leben und leben lassen."  

Ich selbst halte z. B. auch sehr wenig von Formel 1, oder Motor"sport" im Allgemeinen, aber jeder soll sein Geld so ausgeben, wie es ihm gefällt. 

Im Fall von CIG/SC's "tollem" Fantreffen kann ich es mir aber dennoch nicht verkneifen, mich ein bisschen über solche "whales" lustig zu machen.  

Denn wenn ich mir z. B. eine teure Patek Philippe leiste, dann bleibt die i. d. R. sehr wertstabil. Habe ich überdies ein wenig Glück, ist es gut möglich, dass die Uhr nach einigen Jahr(zehnt)en sogar im Wert steigt.

Bei einem Konzept-Raumschiff eines Videogames für 700€ darf das aber getrost bezweifelt werden, denke ich.


----------



## Rabowke (30. August 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [...]Denn wenn ich mir z. B. eine teure Patek Philippe leiste, dann bleibt die i. d. R. sehr wertstabil. Habe ich überdies ein wenig Glück, ist es gut möglich, dass die Uhr nach einigen Jahr(zehnt)en sogar im Wert steigt.[...]


... und die machen damit auch noch Werbung, nämlich dass man eine PP nicht nur für sich selbst kauft. 

Wobei ich die Uhren nicht unbedingt ansprechend finde, aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja streiten.


----------



## Frullo (30. August 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Klar kann ich das, es werden sich vermutlich genügend Interessierte finden.
> 
> Und ebenso gibt es Leute, die dann nur den Kopf über sowas schütteln können.
> 
> ...



Ich weiss nicht... ich könnte mir durchaus eine Zukunft vorstellen, in der der Besitz von "geschichtsträchtigen" Accounts als Statussymbol gelten könnte:

2077

Milliardär John: Ich konnte gestern den Account von Jang_Min-chul ergattern!
Milliardär James: Das ist schön, aber nichts gegen PewDiePie 's Youtube-Kanäle, die ich mir letzte Woche zugelegt habe...
Miliardär John (staunend): Wieviel hast du bezahlt?
Milardär James: Ein Schnäppchen, nur 5 Millionen.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. August 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und die machen damit auch noch Werbung, nämlich dass man eine PP nicht nur für sich selbst kauft.
> 
> Wobei ich die Uhren nicht unbedingt ansprechend finde, aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja streiten.



War ja nur ein Beispiel, meine Traumuhr ist nach wie vor eine Breitling Navitimer Chronograph. 

Vielleicht zum 50.


----------



## MichaelG (30. August 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> War ja nur ein Beispiel, meine Traumuhr ist nach wie vor eine Breitling Navitimer Chronograph.
> 
> Vielleicht zum 50.



Breitling war mal mein Favorit. Aber mittlerweile bin ich eher für eine Rolex Cosmograph Daytona.


----------



## Rabowke (30. August 2019)

Rolex ist für mich eine Zuhälter-Uhr, nicht bös oder gar persönlich gemeint. Weder du noch Rolex kann etwas dafür ... 

Ich hab mir damals zur Geburt meines Sohnes eine etwas teurere Uhr geleistet, eine A. Lange & Söhne. Nicht auffällig, nicht protzig, der Name bzw. Hersteller ist nicht verbraucht, Uhrenkenner wissen aber Bescheid. 

Als "daily" trag ich eine Baume & Mercier, das war so meine erste teure Uhr für die man etwas sparen musste. Sowas hat man gern dabei!


----------



## Frullo (30. August 2019)

Und jetzt haben die Uhren-Fetischisten den Thread gekapert, yay!


----------



## Bonkic (31. August 2019)

zurück zum thema:

*squadron 42 - beta wurde um weitere 3 monate verschoben*

cig begründet das mit einer umstrukturierung der entwicklung:



> Staggered Development is an approach that splits the various development teams between multiple delivery dates. This puts teams into a cadence whereby they are delivering larger features every couple of quarters instead of every quarter, but due to their staggered nature, you would still receive an update every quarter.
> 
> To oversimplify for clarity's sake, an example of this would be that half our dev team may be working on 3.7 features, tech, and content, while the other half would be working on 3.8. Once the team working on 3.7 delivers the patch, they would then transition to 3.9. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> Staggering the teams like this means 6-month cycles for development instead of 3, which means more time to ensure features are more complete with fewer bugs - all while still delivering quarterly patches.





> What does this mean for Squadron 42?
> Ultimately, this is a really good thing for Squadron 42 development as well. Both Star Citizen and Squadron 42 share a codebase and as features come online for both games, they will be in a more stable/playable state, reducing potential blockers that can hinder and slow down development. You will of course notice that our target Beta date for Squadron 42 has moved back by 12 weeks in today’s Roadmap update, but this is a necessary step as a result of changing the overall development cadence, which we expect will create positive results in the overall delivery and experience of Squadron 42.



Staggering Dev FAQ


----------



## McDrake (31. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> zurück zum thema:
> 
> *squadron 42 - beta wurde um weitere 3 monate verschoben*
> 
> ...



Weitere drei Monate, auf die sie auf ihren erhofften Geldsegen von SQ42 warten müssen.

Sogar bei Spectrum sind recht viele nicht so positiv gestimmte Postings zu lesen.


----------



## Zybba (31. August 2019)

Gut Ding will Weile haben.


----------



## McDrake (31. August 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Gut Ding will Weile haben.


Und Geld [emoji14]


----------



## Batze (31. August 2019)

Stand denn da jetzt ein Release Datum überhaupt fest?


----------



## McDrake (31. August 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Stand denn da jetzt ein Release Datum überhaupt fest?


Geplant war:
Bis Ende 2019 soll das Singleplayer-Modul alle Features und Inhalte besitzen, in den ersten sechs Monaten von 2020 finden die Alpha- und Beta-Phasen statt.

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/comm-link/transmission/16912-Letter-From-The-Chairman


----------



## Bonkic (7. September 2019)

cig ist jetzt offenbar dazu übergegangen, neue jpeg-schiffe nach dem jeweiligen preis zu benennen: die origin 890 jump warbond, eine art weltraum-luxusjacht, kostet 1059,10 dollar. ohne steuern sind das exakt 890 dollar. eigentlich müsste das schiff in ländern mit anderer währung dementsprechend anders heißen. ganz so konsequent war man dann aber doch nicht.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rvKS70FDZV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



gut gemachter promo-trailer mit hollywood-anleihen. das können sie!


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (7. September 2019)

Prima, es ist immer noch genug Geld für CGI Werbefilme vorhanden. DIe nächsten Monate muss ich mir um Star Citizen keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Zybba (26. September 2019)

Ich wollte mal wieder meinen Lieblingsthread ausbuddeln.

Heute habe ich mitbekommen, dass Schiffe teilweise künstlich verknappt werden. Also ausverkauft sein können.
Dadurch wird sich ein Teil der Käuferschaft sicher gezwungen sehen, schnell zuzuschlagen.

Doch macht CIG damit dann mehr Geld oder schneiden sie sich damit ins eigene Fleisch?
Dass zumindest einige dieser Schiffe später wieder verkauft werden, führt das Ganze dann ad absurdum.
Naja, vermutlich waren die nötigen und extrem seltenen Bauteile vorher einfach nicht mehr verfügbar. 

Edit: Bei uns auf dem Discord wird auch schon drüber diskutiert. Anscheinend geht es um die 600i sowie die Origin 890 Jump aus dem Video zwei Posts über diesem.


----------



## Batze (26. September 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal wieder meinen Lieblingsthread ausbuddeln.
> 
> Heute habe ich mitbekommen, dass Schiffe teilweise künstlich verknappt werden. Also ausverkauft sein können.
> Dadurch wird sich ein Teil der Käuferschaft sicher gezwungen sehen, schnell zuzuschlagen.
> ...



Was meinst du mit verknappt werden?
Verstehe ich nicht wirklich.
Bitte mal konkretisieren. Danke.


----------



## Zybba (26. September 2019)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird teilweise nur ein begrenztes Kontingent ausgegeben.
Also z.B. limitiert auf 1000 (fiktiv) Stück.


----------



## MrFob (26. September 2019)

Die meisten Schiffe sind halt immer nur zu bestimmten Zeiten im Jahr kaeuflich (Citizen Con Sale, Christmas/New Year Sale). Ob dass dann immer alle sind weiss ich jetzt auch nicht.
Und bei ein paar ganz wenigen Schiffen gab es tatsaechlich glaube ich auch mal begrenzte Stueckzahlen.
Nur relativ wenige (und dann eher die basic) Schiffe sind immer im Shop verfuegbar.

Oh, und dann gibt es ab und an immer noch Spezialversionen, wie die rosa farbene Hornet zum Valentinstag. 

Im Prinzip nutzt CIG halt genau die gleichen Taktiken wie Hersteller von Luxusautos oder so, nur,dass es hier halt Pixel sind. 

Das machen die aber eigentlich schon seit Anfang an so.


----------



## Batze (26. September 2019)

Ach so. 
Alles verstanden.
Aber Ingame für (Millionen) Credits sind die Teile immer noch erspielbar? Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. September 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Aber Ingame für (Millionen) Credits sind die Teile immer noch erspielbar? Oder etwa nicht?


Vermutlich, aber das wird die Zeit zeigen wenn es spruchreif ist.


----------



## Batze (27. September 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Vermutlich, aber das wird die Zeit zeigen wenn es spruchreif ist.



Ja aber dazu sollte sich CIG mal melden wie es damit ausschaut.


----------



## Bonkic (27. September 2019)

immerhin scheint cig mit der schiffsproduktion ganz gut voranzukommen. 
die infografik ist aus dem februar. eine aktuellere version hab ich nicht gefunden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


grob geschätzt 2/3 (?) sind demnach tatsächlich schon "flyable". hätte ich jetzt selbst nicht unbedingt gedacht.


----------



## MrFob (27. September 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja aber dazu sollte sich CIG mal melden wie es damit ausschaut.



Also soweit ich weiss ist das bestaetigt. Das soll ja eigentlich auch ein grosser Antrieb fuer die Spieler sein. Man kann ja im Moment schon Schiffe ingame kaufen. Die sind nur viel zu teuer weil zum einen z. Zt. noch alle 3 monate die Server gewiped werden und damit dein ganzes verdientes Geld (und theoretisch dann auch damit gekaufte Schiffe) futsch ist und zum anderen weil die ingame Wirtschaft noch nicht gebalanced ist.
Allerdings wird mit der neuen Version in zwei Wochen auch eingefuehrt, dass man Schiffe fuer ingame Waehrung mieten kann. Das soll dann wohl in einem Rahmen sein, den man sich ganz gut erspielen kann und soll den derzeitigen Spielern/Testern ermoeglichen auch schiffe auszuprobieren, die sie nicht mit Echtgeld gekauft haben. Mal schauen, wie gut sie dieses System umsetzen.


----------



## McDrake (27. September 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> immerhin scheint cig mit der schiffsproduktion ganz gut voranzukommen.
> die infografik ist aus dem februar. eine aktuellere version hab ich nicht gefunden.
> 
> 
> ...



Hier eine "leicht kritische" Zusamenfassung der aktuellen Schiffe (plus Gedanken zum neuen Concept Ship, der Mantis)




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n599Yhwacic:289

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 (ab 4:50)

Ach ja: Gefängnisse werden scnaheinend als Feature eingeführt.
Man wacht also in einer Zelle auf und wartet... oder zahlt wohl 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (27. September 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Man wacht also in einer Zelle auf und wartet... *oder zahlt wohl*


Credits oder Echtgeld?


----------



## McDrake (27. September 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Credits oder Echtgeld?



Natürlich mit Credits... welche man mit Echtgeld kaufen kann 

Ist ja aber auch erst in der Konzeptphase, nehm ich an.
Scheint mal wieder was angedachtes zu sein, ohne dass die ursprünglichen Spielmechaniken funtionieren.
Wen ich lese, dass man fliehen kann, mit oder ohne Hilfe von anderen Spielern...
Das alleine, *wenn gut durchdacht*, ist Stoff für EIN eigenständiges Spiel


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. September 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Natürlich mit Credits... welche man mit Echtgeld kaufen kann
> 
> Ist ja aber auch erst in der Konzeptphase, nehm ich an.
> Scheint mal wieder was angedachtes zu sein, ohne dass die ursprünglichen Spielmechaniken funtionieren.
> ...


Das ist dann wie im echten Leben, wo man mit illegalen Handlungen massig verdienen kann und in Bananenrepubliken die Gefängnisfrei Karte zückt. 

Man wird warten müssen und gucken wie gut durchdacht es nachher umgesetzt ist, Potenzial haben viele CIG Ideen, aber die Umsetzung wird der Schlüssel zum Erfolg ... oder eben auch nicht !


----------



## Bonkic (2. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> der punkt ist, dass roberts seine beziehung zu gardiner geheimgehalten hat. dass diese schon lange vor cig-gründung bestand, dürfte (spätestens) jetzt belegt sein. und damit, das wurde ja schon länger gemunkelt, liegt auch mehr oder weniger auf der hand, dass gardiner ihre position nicht etwa aufgrund ihrer qualifikation erhalten haben dürfte (im gegensatz bspw zu roberts' bruder erin). in einem "normalen" unternehmen wäre das ein handfester skandal und möglicherweise sogar justiziabel.



der nächste teil von sunk cost galaxy hat sich sehr ausführlich der person sandi gardiner / roberts angenommen. keine angst; die unappetitlichen details aus der vergangenheit (s. forbes-artikel) spielen keine rolle. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b2dbNx3c7uk:2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (2. Oktober 2019)

Chchc
Der Gesichtsausdruck bei 51:40

Ist ja ok, wenn zwei Personen zusammen sind und in der selben Firma arbeiten oder gar führen.
Wobei es da schon persönliche Probleme geben kann geben kann (Themen nimmt man mit nach Hause, kann nicht loslassen und es dreht sich nur ums Geschäft).
Das ist für Investoren natürlich sekundär.

Aber wenn jemand viel Geld aus einer Firma bezieht und wenig/keine Erfolge vorweisen kann...
Da liegt's halt schon nahe, dass die Person nur da ist, weil sie Vitamin B (eziehung) hat.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Oktober 2019)

cig uk hat pflichtgemäß seine zahlen für das jahr 2018 vorgelegt. 

angelaufene kosten - 26,3 mio $ ( 2017: 22,2 )
umsatz - 22 mio $ ( 2017: 20,8 )
verlust - 1 mio $

trotz des verlustes hat cig uk noch 3,8 mio $ auf der hohen kante. 
hinzu kommt allerdings noch ziemlich genau die hälfte der calder-millionen (exakt 22,4 mio.) die im laufe des vergangenen jahres ebenfalls überwiesen wurde. ist vermutlich 'ne bilanztechnische sache, weshalb das separat ausgewiesen wird bzw werden muss. dieses zusätzliche geld soll va dazu dienen, wirtschaftliche risiken, verursacht insbesondere durch den drohenden brexit, abzufedern.

https://cloudimperiumgames.com/blog/latest-announcements/annual-companies-house-report

gegen ende des jahres will cig dann zahlen für das gesamte unternehmen vorlegen.


----------



## McDrake (4. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gegen ende des jahres will cig dann zahlen für das gesamte unternehmen vorlegen.


Kleine Korrektur:
Ich denke, dann MÜSSEN sie die Zahlen offen legen.
Ist doch so in den UK: Steuern sparen, bzw Subventionen nehmen, dafür Zahlern offen legen.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur:
> Ich denke, dann MÜSSEN sie die Zahlen offen legen.
> Ist doch so in den UK: Steuern sparen, bzw Subventionen nehmen, dafür Zahlern offen legen.



das hier waren doch die zahlen von cig uk. 
ende des jahres sollen dann - wie gesagt - die zahlen aus dem rest der welt veröffentlicht werden, also insbesondere vom la-hauptquartier.


----------



## McDrake (5. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das hier waren doch die zahlen von cig uk.
> ende des jahres sollen dann - wie gesagt - die zahlen aus dem rest der welt veröffentlicht werden, also insbesondere vom la-hauptquartier.


Ich meine die genaueren Zahlen. Sowas wie das hier:
https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/...U0N2FkaXF6a2N4/document?format=pdf&download=0


----------



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich meine die genaueren Zahlen. Sowas wie das hier:
> https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/...U0N2FkaXF6a2N4/document?format=pdf&download=0


ja, der blogpost ist wohl nur die verkürzte version dessen, was dort in den nächsten tagen in ausführlicherer form auftauchen müsste. 

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Oktober 2019)

Nicht falsch verstehen !

Aber eure letzten Posts lesen sich als würden 2 Hardcore BWLer um die Wette abspritzen.


----------



## Zybba (5. Oktober 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen !


Wie versteht man das denn richtig? xD


----------



## Batze (5. Oktober 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen !
> 
> Aber eure letzten Posts lesen sich als würden 2 Hardcore BWLer um die Wette abspritzen.



Ist doch gut, dann bekommen wir wenigstens Infos die man auch verwerten kann und die die meisten dann auch verstehen und die nicht von irgendwelchen CIG Eunuchen stammen die wieder mal alles schönreden werden/wollen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Oktober 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wie versteht man das denn richtig? xD


Nicht beleidigend, leicht scherzhaft, so einfach ist das !




Batze schrieb:


> von irgendwelchen CIG Eunuchen


Wow !
Das nenn ich mal einen erwachsenen, unvoreingenommenen und nicht beleidigenden Kommentar. 

Was hast Du eigentlich davon wenn sich Dein Wunsch dies bezüglich bewahrheitet ?
Steht dann unter jedem Post von Dir "Ich wußte es" oder lauft da eine Multimillionenwette die Du dann gewinnst ?


----------



## Batze (5. Oktober 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wow !
> Das nenn ich mal einen erwachsenen, unvoreingenommenen und nicht beleidigenden Kommentar.


Kennst mich doch so langsam, also warum die Aufregung. 



> Was hast Du eigentlich davon wenn sich Dein Wunsch dies bezüglich bewahrheitet ?


Welcher Wunsch? Also ich will ja schon das dass Spiel endlich mal in die Endphase des Release kommt, zumindest der Solo Part. Einen anderen Wunsch habe ich nicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Kennst mich doch so langsam, also warum die Aufregung.


Ich dachte das "Tourette Light" Syndrom wäre so ein Ensira Ding !




Batze schrieb:


> Welcher Wunsch? Also ich will ja schon das dass Spiel endlich mal in die Endphase des Release kommt, zumindest der Solo Part. Einen anderen Wunsch habe ich nicht.


Deine SC Kommentare klingen mMn eher nach dem Wunsch es scheitern zu sehen.
Kritik ist davon jedenfalls weit entfernt !


----------



## Batze (5. Oktober 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich dachte das "Tourette Light" Syndrom wäre so ein Ensira Ding !
> 
> 
> Deine SC Kommentare klingen mMn eher nach dem Wunsch es scheitern zu sehen.
> Kritik ist davon jedenfalls weit entfernt !



Vom Spiel her will ich auf keinen Fall das es scheitert. Warum auch?
Und so wie ich Kritik übe, nun ja, der eine so der andere eben anders. Kann von mir aus jeder Interpretieren wie er es gerne möchte, mir egal.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Und so wie ich Kritik übe, nun ja, der eine so der andere eben anders. Kann von mir aus jeder Interpretieren wie er es gerne möchte, mir egal.



eine gruppe als kastraten zu verunglimpfen ist keine kritik. das ist einfach nur primitiv und dumm. 'ne andere interpretationsmöglichkeit gibt's nicht. ich würde dich bitten, derartige entgleisungen zukünftig zu unterlassen. wenn du dazu nicht in der lage sein solltest, halte dich komplett aus dem thread raus!


----------



## Batze (6. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eine gruppe als kastraten zu verunglimpfen ist keine kritik. das ist einfach nur primitiv und dumm. 'ne andere interpretationsmöglichkeit gibt's nicht. ich würde ich bitten, derartige entgleisungen zukünftig zu unterlassen. wenn du dazu nicht in der lage sein solltest, halte dich komplett aus dem thread raus!


Also der Smilie dahinter steht nicht umsonst. Also haltet mal bitte die Luft an. 
Und solange gerade du mich immer und immer wieder Persönlich beleidigst bei jeder Kleinigkeit, solltest du mal selbst in den Spiegel schauen wenn es um Entgleisungen geht und selbst ganz ganz ruhig sein.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Oktober 2019)

ihr müsst mir mal grad auf die sprünge helfen. gamestar hat gestern ein statusupdate zum entwicklungsstand von squadron 42 gebracht.

dort heißt es:
"Die meisten der Missionen sind derzeit in der dritten Entwicklungsstufe. Nur zwei befinden sich noch in der Whitebox Narrative- bzw. Playable Phase. Zwei weitere sind darüber hinaus und bereits in der Produktion."

liegt dem autor eine andere / aktualisierte roadmap vor? 

schau ich mir diese nämlich an, sehe ich folgendes:
14 von 28 kapiteln befinden sich in der greybox-entwicklungsphase (zwischen stufe 2 und 3), also exakt die hälfte, tatsächlich erreicht hat diese noch kein einziges. die andere hälfte bislang noch nicht einmal diesen status, in produktion (stufe 4) befindet sich dementsprechend kein einziges kapitel. 

ihr seht mich verwirrt.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja, der blogpost ist wohl nur die verkürzte version dessen, was dort in den nächsten tagen in ausführlicherer form auftauchen müsste.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk



zahlen sind jetzt abrufbar -> PDF


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2019)

digital-foundry-video zum status quo:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OngP6uEfQoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ihr müsst mir mal grad auf die sprünge helfen. gamestar hat gestern ein statusupdate zum entwicklungsstand von squadron 42 gebracht.
> 
> dort heißt es:
> "Die meisten der Missionen sind derzeit in der dritten Entwicklungsstufe. Nur zwei befinden sich noch in der Whitebox Narrative- bzw. Playable Phase. Zwei weitere sind darüber hinaus und bereits in der Produktion."
> ...



artikel wurde korrigiert:



			
				Gamestar schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten der Missionen sind derzeit in der dritten oder zweiten Entwicklungsstufe. Nur vier Kapitel sind noch in der ersten Phase. Die vierte hat hingegen noch keines erreicht.


----------



## Rabowke (18. Oktober 2019)

... vllt kam deine Kritik plattformübergreifend bei der GS an?


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... vllt kam deine Kritik plattformübergreifend bei der GS an?



nee, ich hab den autor drauf aufmerksam gemacht. er war nicht in der lage, die roadmap richtig zu lesen.

gamestar fährt momentan ohnehin wieder eine ziemliche star-citizen-offensive. beinahe jeden tag mindestens eine news, feature, special oder sonstwas. vielleicht ein neues sonderheft in vorbereitung?


----------



## Batze (18. Oktober 2019)

Es gibt ja die neuen Geschäftszahlen. Gibt es da auch so eine neue Übersicht wie du sie im Startpost mal gemacht hast, wo man das alles etwas besser rauslesen konnte?


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Es gibt ja die neuen Geschäftszahlen. Gibt es da auch so eine neue Übersicht wie du sie im Startpost mal gemacht hast, wo man das alles etwas besser rauslesen konnte?



wie oben zu lesen ist, sind das bislang nur die zahlen von cig uk / europe, die seit jeher veröffentlicht werden (müssen).
erst gegen ende des jahres kommt voraussichtlich der bericht der kompletten group. ob es dann wieder eine solche aufstellung gibt, weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## Batze (18. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie oben zu lesen ist, sind das bislang nur die zahlen von cig uk / europe, die seit jeher veröffentlicht werden (müssen).
> erst gegen ende des jahres kommt voraussichtlich der bericht der kompletten group. ob es dann wieder eine solche aufstellung gibt, weiß ich natürlich nicht.



Alles klar. Danke dir. Aus dem Allgemeinem (pdf)Bericht werde ich leider nicht so ganz schlau. Eventuell kannst du da was zu sagen wie es Ausschaut, da du da wohl etwas mehr Eingelesen bist. Also wie es Ausschaut mit dem Finanziellem.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Oktober 2019)

star citizen kann in dieser woche mal wieder kostenlos ausprobiert werden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (28. Oktober 2019)

Werde ich mal machen.

Edit:
Später gings dann, werde es heute mal testen.


----------



## Zybba (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich konnte es ausprobiern und mit begrenzten FPS spielen. Gute Ansätze sind da und in einer Gruppe macht es natürlich trotzdem Spaß.
Allerdings gibt es deutlich zu wenig Spiel und deutlich zu viele Bugs. Das beste waren wohl die Schauwerte.

Als erstmaliger Spieler bin ich doch eher enttäuscht.



Mir wurde mehrfach versichert, die Fehler seien nötig, da Alpha.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Mir wurde mehrfach versichert, die Fehler seien nötig, da Alpha.


Da liegst du falsch.
Es ist eine Pre Pre Alpha und keine Alpha.
Das tolle was man ab und zu mal Hört ist von Mega Fans. Aber wie du jetzt mal aus sagen wir mal Außenstehender gemerkt hast, ist das ganze immer noch eine Mega Großes Bug Festival. Und du hast Glück das du überhaupt mal spielen konntest. Das ganze ist momentan, wie du selbst sagst, nicht mehr als eine Präsentation wo man im Hanger was tolles sehen kann, und selbst da ist die Grafik eher normal. Geht es dann raus, ist die Show eh vorbei, falls du nicht vorher vom Server fliegst.
Auch jetzt noch ist das Gameplay eher eine ziemliche Verarsche, um es mal so zu sagen wie es ist.
Also ich schaue selbst mal so alle 3-4 Monate rein und finde es eigentlich schon ziemlich daneben was sich die Community da zusammen lügt und das ganze Schön redet. Da ist fast nichts, einfach nichts. Unglaublich wie der Typ immer weiter und weiter Geld kassiert für so etwas. 
Jedes EA Spiel auch mit Lootboxen hat da echt mehr zu bieten.


----------



## Zybba (27. November 2019)

In unserer aktuellen Podcastfolge sprechen wir ausführlich über die CitzenCon 2949:
https://forum.pcgames.de/videospiel...-games-community-podcast-18.html#post10276377


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2019)

cig uk hat sich 25% des kanadischen studios turbulent gesichert. kaufpreis unbekannt.
turbulent arbeitet offenbar schon von beginn an an star citizen mit. war mir bis dato unbekannt tbh, oder ich habs zwischenzeitlich vergessen. 

https://cloudimperiumgames.com/blog...running-partnership-through-mutual-investment


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (7. Dezember 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> cig uk hat sich 25% des kanadischen studios turbulent gesichert. kaufpreis unbekannt.


Damit ist CIG jedenfalls immer noch Liquide.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Damit ist CIG jedenfalls immer noch Liquide.



nope, das lässt sich nicht zwingend daraus schließen. im gegenzug wurde turbulent nämlich an cig beteiligt. geld ist da also uu gar nicht geflossen.
geht aber zumindest auf den ersten blick für mich nicht eindeutig aus der mitteilung hervor.


----------



## Batze (7. Dezember 2019)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Damit ist CIG jedenfalls immer noch Liquide.



Das könnte auch Steuerliche Gründe haben. Also so teuer wird das Studio ja nicht gewesen sein. Aber als Selbstständiger kann jeder kauf auch Steuerlich abgeschrieben werden und dann da eben auch Vorteile erbringen. Da müssten wir aber mal unseren Steuerprofi @Rabowke fragen, der sollte sich da besser auskennen als wir alle zusammen. Auch bei anderen Ländern und Sitten sollte es ja allgemein fast gleich sein in der Summe was man so macht.
Also das wäre jetzt mal so meine Vermutung das es darum geht, und es wäre in meinen Augen ein ganz normales Geschäfts Vorgehen, oder?


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2019)

aaaalso: die beiden turbulent-gründer haben jeweils 1.170 cig-aktien erhalten.
da wir wissen, dass dies zu denselben konditionen geschah wie beim calder-investment, ergibt das, sofern ich keinen denk- und / oder rechenfehler drin hab natürlich, knapp 1 mio. dollar. insgesamt würde turbulent damit also mit 4 mio. dollar bewertet. natürlich wissen wir jetzt aber immer noch nicht, ob da noch zusätzlich bares geflossen ist.


----------



## Batze (7. Dezember 2019)

Danke für die Info.
Also 2-4 Mio. ist jetzt nicht ganz so viel, also bei dem was CIG da schon eingenommen hat, ich glaube liegt momentan bei fast 250 Mio.
Aber immerhin.
Was ich gar nicht wusste, oder wie kommt das, CIG und Aktien, die sind doch gar nicht an der Börse?
Wie läuft das da intern wenn man gar nicht notiert ist mit Geschäftsanteilen? Kann man sich da Einkaufen? Und wie sieht es dann rechtlich aus. Kennst du dich da aus? Und wenn nicht, ist hier jemand der einen Abschluss in BWL o.Ä. hat und uns das erklären könnte.


----------



## McDrake (7. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Also 2-4 Mio. ist jetzt nicht ganz so viel, also bei dem was CIG da schon eingenommen hat, ich glaube liegt momentan bei fast 250 Mio.
> Aber immerhin.
> Was ich gar nicht wusste, oder wie kommt das, CIG und Aktien, die sind doch gar nicht an der Börse?
> Wie läuft das da intern wenn man gar nicht notiert ist mit Geschäftsanteilen? Kann man sich da Einkaufen? Und wie sieht es dann rechtlich aus. Kennst du dich da aus? Und wenn nicht, ist hier jemand der einen Abschluss in BWL o.Ä. hat und uns das erklären könnte.


Ist doch lange nicht jede AG an der Börse.
Zum Deal: Die arbeiten ja schon lange zusammen. Hat turb überhaupt sonst noch  Projekte? Von dem her, es bleibt in der Familie. Andererseits: Ist das "Spendegeld" wirklich dazu gedacht, Aktien einer anderen Firma zu kaufen (evtl sogar damit spekuliert?).


----------



## Batze (7. Dezember 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist doch lange nicht jede AG an der Börse.
> .


AG= Aktien Gesellschaft= auch Börsen notiert. Jedenfalls ist es so in D. In anderen Ländern kann es anders ausschauen mit der Bezeichnung.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> AG= Aktien Gesellschaft= auch Börsen notiert. Jedenfalls ist es so in D.



keineswegs, nein.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Dezember 2019)

Nein, Aktien müssen nicht zwingend an der Börse gehandelt werden, auch in Deutschland nicht. Eine "Aktie" ist einfach nur ein Anteil an einer Firma, und diese kann natürlich auch entscheiden, dass ihre Anteile nur vollkommen "privat" gehandelt werden (oder gar nicht). 

Es kommt sogar vor, dass eine ehemals an der Börse gehandelte Aktie komplett, oder zumindest mehrheitlich aufgekauft wird und der öffentliche Handel somit eingestellt wird, die Firma aber weiterhin die Rechtsform "AG" beibehält.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Dezember 2019)

bbc kurz-doku zu star citizen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nNosT111AGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Dezember 2019)

cig hat wie versprochen seinen geschäftsbericht für das jahr 2018 vorgelegt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



quelle: cig

die zahlen stimmen ziemlich genau mit der anfang des jahres gemachten prognose überein:



Bonkic schrieb:


> im vergangenen jahr hat cig knapp 38 mio. dollar (genau: 37.759.845 dollar) an pledges eingenommen. wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass die sonstigen einnahmen konstant geblieben sind; dürften wir bei einkünften von um die 46 mio. liegen.
> 
> wenn ich außerdem davon ausgehe, dass die kosten 1:1 mit der mitarbeiterzahl skalieren (ich gehe im schnitt von 500 aus, diese zahl wurde mitte 2018 überschritten), dann stünden wir hier bei knapp 53 mio. das würde einen erneuten fehlbetrag von summa summarum 7 mio. ergeben. das 14 mio.-finanzpolster hätte sich also binnen dieses einen jahres halbiert. man beachte bitte den konjunktiv. ich weiß selbst, dass das zumindest in teilen ziemlich spekulativ ist. - warten wir die offiziellen zahlen ab, sofern cig mit seiner transparenz-offensive weitermacht.



der fehlbetrag lag sogar exakt bei eben diesen 7 mio. dollar, wobei die einkünfte (insbesondere der posten "other income") ein wenig höher waren, die angefallenen ausgaben aber eben auch. 
auf der hohen kante hatte cig anfang 2019 also ebenfalls 7 mio. dollar (2018: 14). aufgebessert wurde die bilanz natürlich durch das calder-investment, womit wir dann bei 53 mio. landen bzw landeten.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Dezember 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nein, Aktien müssen nicht zwingend an der Börse gehandelt werden, auch in Deutschland nicht. Eine "Aktie" ist einfach nur ein Anteil an einer Firma, und diese kann natürlich auch entscheiden, dass ihre Anteile nur vollkommen "privat" gehandelt werden (oder gar nicht).
> 
> Es kommt sogar vor, dass eine ehemals an der Börse gehandelte Aktie komplett, oder zumindest mehrheitlich aufgekauft wird und der öffentliche Handel somit eingestellt wird, die Firma aber weiterhin die Rechtsform "AG" beibehält.



Es gibt auch Vorzugs- und Stammaktien, Du kannst soviel Vorzugsaktien kaufen wie Du lustig bist. Stimmrechte oder gar Entscheidungsgewalt hast Du damit noch lange nicht. Wichtig um einen wirklich relevanten Firmenanteil zu erhalten heißt es Stammaktien zu kaufen (sofern man welche bekommt).


----------



## Batze (23. Dezember 2019)

Ohne die Calder Millionen sehe es da aber ganz schön Brenzlig aus, oder lese ich das falsch raus?


----------



## redfreakz (23. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ohne die Calder Millionen sehe es da aber ganz schön Brenzlig aus, oder lese ich das falsch raus?


 Für CIG war 2019 eines der finanziell erfolgreichsten Jahre wenn nicht sogar das beste Jahr. Aber ja, alles brenzlig oO

Du wirst seit Jahren auch nicht müde zu behaupten wie scheiße alles läuft bei CIG


----------



## McDrake (23. Dezember 2019)

redfreakz schrieb:


> Für CIG war 2019 eines der finanziell erfolgreichsten Jahre wenn nicht sogar das beste Jahr. Aber ja, alles brenzlig oO
> 
> Du wirst seit Jahren auch nicht müde zu behaupten wie scheiße alles läuft bei CIG


Aber nur dank der einmaligen (?) Investition, welche, laut CIG, fürs Marketing (??) dazu kam. Oder seh ich da was falsch?
Zumindest, wenn ich die dritte Grafik betrachte.


----------



## redfreakz (23. Dezember 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber nur dank der einmaligen (?) Investition, welche, laut CIG, fürs Marketing (??) dazu kam. Oder seh ich da was falsch?


 Schau dir das Pledge Google Sheet an und vergleiche die Einnahmen der Pledges pro Kalenderjahr. Warum sollte CIG Kapital horten wenn ein kontinuierlicher Einnahmenfluss vorhanden ist der sich zumindest grob planen lässt? 
Viel sinnvoller als das Geld auf der Bank liegen zu haben ist es zu reinvestieren. Zum Beispiel in die eigenen Produkte und Technologien, in Studios und Lizenzen. 
Da das Geld seit Jahren ununterbrochen fließt, können sie wegen mir komplett am Limit haushalten. Erst wenn sich abzeichnet, dass die Pledges radikal zurückgehen sollte man handeln. Aber da sehe ich absolut keine Anzeichen für.


----------



## Batze (23. Dezember 2019)

redfreakz schrieb:


> Für CIG war 2019 eines der finanziell erfolgreichsten Jahre wenn nicht sogar das beste Jahr. Aber ja, alles brenzlig oO


Wenn man 7 Millionen Verlust macht ist das natürlich Extrem erfolgreich.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Dezember 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber nur dank der einmaligen (?) Investition, welche, laut CIG, fürs Marketing (??) dazu kam. Oder seh ich da was falsch?
> Zumindest, wenn ich die dritte Grafik betrachte.



er hat schon recht. in sachen pledges war 2019 das mit abstand erfolgreichste jahr von cig. knapp 45 mio. dürften es sein. wenn die kosten (und die sonstigen einnahmequellen) auf demselben niveau wie '18 bleiben, würde cig im laufenden jahr etwa 0 auf 0 rauskommen (und  hätte also unverändert 7 mio. auf der hohen kante + die calder-millionen natürlich). wie realistisch das ist, weiß ich nicht. es gibt bzw ich kenne nämlich bspw keine aktuellen mitarbeiterzahlen.


----------



## redfreakz (24. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn man 7 Millionen Verlust macht ist das natürlich Extrem erfolgreich.


Verlust in den Bilanzen ist kein Indikator für den Erfolg oder Misserfolg eines Unternehmens.


----------



## McDrake (24. Dezember 2019)

redfreakz schrieb:


> Verlust in den Bilanzen ist kein Indikator für den Erfolg oder Misserfolg eines Unternehmens.


Das stimmt latürnich 
Aber in den letzten Jahren seh ich halt TROTZ Rekordeinnahmen eine rote Zahl. Und 2019 (also das aktuell abgelaufene Jahr) keine so grosse Investitionen dazu kamen. Das hätte CIG sicherlich nicht verschwiegen. Es ist in meinem Auge recht wichtig,  dass SQ 42 so bald wie möglich in einem tollen Zustand raus kommt, damit da auf "eigenem" Weg Geld reinkommt.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2019)

Rote Zahlen sind in der Phase doch ganz normal. Kaum Einnahmen (nur die Schiffsverkäufe und die paar Hanseln die das Spiel per Crowdfunding pledgen können bei den laufenden Kosten natürlich nicht zu schwarzen Zahlen führen. Wie auch bitte schön ?). Die richtigen Einnahmen kommen erst zum Release. Wenn dann geschätzte 70% der Spieler erst zuschlagen, weil es das Spiel erst dann offiziell richtig gibt.

Trotzdem muß CIG natürlich höllisch aufpassen, daß die Gelder die reinkommen und die die noch vorhanden sind ausreichen um das Projekt zu einem Abschluß zu bringen, damit dann durch dessen Verkauf Einnahmen generiert werden und daß das Projekt nicht vorher aus Geldmangel abstirbt. Das ist der Knackpunkt. Nicht die roten Zahlen selbst.

Denn schlußendlich braucht CIG ja nicht nur Gelder für die Spieleentwicklung sondern später auch weiterhin für den Serverbetrieb des MP-Parts von SC und für kommende Erweiterungen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Dezember 2019)

Alles wird gut, denn ich bin jetzt auch eingestiegen. Jawohl.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Dezember 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Rote Zahlen sind in der Phase doch ganz normal. Kaum Einnahmen (nur die Schiffsverkäufe und die paar Hanseln die das Spiel per Crowdfunding pledgen können bei den laufenden Kosten natürlich nicht zu schwarzen Zahlen führen. Wie auch bitte schön ?)



ob rote zahlen angesichts dieser immensen einkünfte "normal" sind, darüber könnte man sicherlich  diskutieren. 
es ist schon arg auf kante genäht, aber so lange die backer immer noch mehr geld reinpumpen...



> Wenn dann geschätzte 70% der Spieler erst zuschlagen, weil es das Spiel erst dann offiziell richtig gibt.



da würde ich mir keine prognose zutrauen.


----------



## McDrake (24. Dezember 2019)

Die Frage ist halt, welche Phase da gemeint ist. Alles was wir einigermassen vor Augen haben ist der ANGESTREBTE Termin von SQ42. Bei SC ist man seit Jahren in der Alpha.
Und a ch wieviel dann wirklich bei nem Release reinkommt... Da müssen dann die Kritiken auch stimmen.


----------



## McDrake (24. Dezember 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Alles wird gut, denn ich bin jetzt auch eingestiegen. Jawohl.


Na dann: Willkommen


----------



## redfreakz (24. Dezember 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das stimmt latürnich
> Aber in den letzten Jahren seh ich halt TROTZ Rekordeinnahmen eine rote Zahl. Und 2019 (also das aktuell abgelaufene Jahr) keine so grosse Investitionen dazu kamen. Das hätte CIG sicherlich nicht verschwiegen. Es ist in meinem Auge recht wichtig,  dass SQ 42 so bald wie möglich in einem tollen Zustand raus kommt, damit da auf "eigenem" Weg Geld reinkommt.


~500 teilweise hochqualifizierte Leute sind keine Investition?

Mir wäre es auch lieber wenn sie Millionen auf der Seite hätten, aber unsere "normale Alltagssicht" auf Finanzen ist in so einem Fall irrelevant. Wichtig ist da eher wie Banken und Investoren das Unternehmen bewerten, falls die Ausgaben Mal deutlich höher als die Einnahmen sein sollten. Und wurde CIG nicht 2017 oder 2018 auf 500 Millionen bewertet? 

Ich bin kein Experte in solchen Fragen aber für mich sieht das nach einer gesunden Situation aus.


----------



## McDrake (24. Dezember 2019)

redfreakz schrieb:


> ~500 teilweise hochqualifizierte Leute sind keine Investition?
> 
> Mir wäre es auch lieber wenn sie Millionen auf der Seite hätten, aber unsere "normale Alltagssicht" auf Finanzen ist in so einem Fall irrelevant. Wichtig ist da eher wie Banken und Investoren das Unternehmen bewerten, falls die Ausgaben Mal deutlich höher als die Einnahmen sein sollten. Und wurde CIG nicht 2017 oder 2018 auf 500 Millionen bewertet?
> 
> Ich bin kein Experte in solchen Fragen aber für mich sieht das nach einer gesunden Situation aus.


Von wem kam die Bewertung?
 Und viele/teure Mitarbeiter sagen doch nix über ein Unternehmen aus. Es ist einfach meist der grösste Kostenfaktor. Was daraus gemacht wird, ist Job des Management. Nur weil man viel ins HR invesiert, heisst das nicht automatisch,  dass man erfolgreich ist (aber natürlich auch nicht das Gegenteil). Aber Mitarbeiter kann man nicht "einfach" weiter verkaufen... Es sei denn, man hat nen Sportclub


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2019)

Gutes fähiges Personal ist auch Geld wert und wird auch bezahlt. Nicht umsonst werden für sehr gute und fähige Leute bei einem Wechsel zu anderen Firmen Kopfprämien in teils nicht unerheblicher Höhe bezahlt.  Bei 08/15 Standardpersonal siehts natürlich anders aus.


----------



## Batze (24. Dezember 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gutes fähiges Personal ist auch Geld wert und wird auch bezahlt. Nicht umsonst werden für sehr gute und fähige Leute bei einem Wechsel zu anderen Firmen Kopfprämien in teils nicht unerheblicher Höhe bezahlt.  Bei 08/15 Standardpersonal siehts natürlich anders aus.



Das mag sein, hat aber wohl bei einer Bank nichts mit Kreditwürdigkeit zu tun. Und ob da nur Hochqualifizierte bei CIG arbeiten sei auch mal dahingestellt. Einzig was CIG doch wirklich von Wert hat sind die Assets. 
Die Zeiten wo Banken Kredite vergeben haben wenn man Träume und Ideen hatte sind doch schon längst vorbei. Und gerade CIG kann zu keiner Bank gehen und sagen, Hey, morgen machen wir das und Übermorgen ist das fertig. Da hat er sich über Jahre selbst Unglaubwürdig gemacht.
Ich hoffe ja auch das er 2020 SQ42 raus bringt. Dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2019)

Indirekt schon. Wenn eine Firma einen soliden Projektplan vorlegen kann und die Firma Nachweise erbringen kann, daß deren Personal aufgrund Fachkenntnissen, Grundkonstrukt in deren Ideen und vorhandener Hardware zu einer Umsetzung in der Lage ist diese Aufgaben auch zu stemmen bekommt diese Firma eher finanzielle Mittel zugewiesen als eine Firma mit vergleichbaren Plänen die aber nicht fundiert unterlegt sind und wo das passende Personal für deren Ausführung nicht vorhanden ist. Das ist zwar kein direkter valider Grund bei einer Kreditvergabe aber durchaus eine subjektive Unterfütterung die aber je nach Kreditgeber und Gesamtsituation durchaus manchmal das entscheidende Zünglein an der Wage sein kann.

Und wie gesagt löst sich eine Firma auf kann man selbst dann noch durch Kopfprämien Geldeinnahmen generieren.


----------



## McDrake (24. Dezember 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Indirekt schon. Wenn eine Firma einen soliden Projektplan vorlegen kann und die Firma Nachweise erbringen kann, daß deren Personal aufgrund Fachkenntnissen, Grundkonstrukt in deren Ideen und vorhandener Hardware zu einer Umsetzung in der Lage ist diese Aufgaben auch zu stemmen bekommt diese Firma eher finanzielle Mittel zugewiesen als eine Firma mit vergleichbaren Plänen die aber nicht fundiert unterlegt sind und wo das passende Personal für deren Ausführung nicht vorhanden ist. Das ist zwar kein direkter valider Grund bei einer Kreditvergabe aber durchaus eine subjektive Unterfütterung die aber je nach Kreditgeber durchaus manchmal das entscheidende Zünglein an der Wage sein kann.


Hier ist aber wieder das Grundproblem: Man kann zwar eine Alpha-Version vorweisen, aber nich kein fertiges Projekt. Man hat keine seriösen Anhaltspunkte, wie erfolgreich das fertige Projekt haben wird. Also kann ist das Risiko für einen Kreditgeber eher höher einzuschätzen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass due Releaseaussagen des Chefs des Konzerns bis anhin sehr genau waren, gelinde gesagt...speziell, was SQ42 angeht. Als Investor/Kreditgeber will man im Normalfall ziemlich genau wissen, wann man in etwa mit Gewinn, bzw Rückzahlung rechnen kann. Das sind ja keine Backer.



> Und wie gesagt löst sich eine Firma auf kann man selbst dann noch durch Kopfprämien Geldeinnahmen generieren.


 Funktioniert das so bei jeder Firma? Also Du meinst, da kommt UBI und kauft CIG Entwickler ab? Die werden selber doch genug haben.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2019)

*Star Citizen: CIG legt Geschäftszahlen offen! - SQ 42 Beta 2020*



McDrake schrieb:


> Hier ist aber wieder das Grundproblem: Man kann zwar eine Alpha-Version vorweisen, aber nich kein fertiges Projekt. Man hat keine seriösen Anhaltspunkte, wie erfolgreich das fertige Projekt haben wird. Also kann ist das Risiko für einen Kreditgeber eher höher einzuschätzen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass due Releaseaussagen des Chefs des Konzerns bis anhin sehr genau waren, gelinde gesagt...speziell, was SQ42 angeht. Als Investor/Kreditgeber will man im Normalfall ziemlich genau wissen, wann man in etwa mit Gewinn, bzw Rückzahlung rechnen kann. Das sind ja keine Backer.
> 
> Funktioniert das so bei jeder Firma? Also Du meinst, da kommt UBI und kauft CIG Entwickler ab? Die werden selber doch genug haben.



Man kann aber durchaus anhand von Plan, Umfang und Personal abschätzen ob die Firma dazu in der Lage ist oder nicht. Ob es dann wirklich klappt ist die 2. Frage. Generell bei allen technischen Entwicklungen, Bauprojekten (BER, Stuttgart 21) usw. (egal ob Soft- oder Hardware) besteht das Risiko.

Und je nachdem was derjenige kann wird er von anderen Firmen gesucht sein oder nicht. Ein 08/15 Programmierer sicher nicht aber Fachspezialisten (VR, Motion Capturing, jemand der gute Physik-Assets machen kann) sicherlich.


----------



## McDrake (24. Dezember 2019)

Kenne mich mit Engines nicht so genau aus. SC beruht ja auf Lumberyard/Cryengine. Das ist ja jetzt aber nicht unbedingt der Marktführer, wenns mir recht ist. Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass man wohl nicht wirklich viel Personal verkaufen kann, wenn man muss. 
Zumal das dann eben ein ganz übles Zeichen wäre, wenn man dazu gezwungen wäre. Entlassen, ok. Reduziert laufende kosten. Einnahmen generieren um Kreditwürdigkeit zu erlangen, denke ich weniger.


----------



## MrFob (24. Dezember 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Kenne mich mit Engines nicht so genau aus. SC beruht ja auf Lumberyard/Cryengine. Das ist ja jetzt aber nicht unbedingt der Marktführer, wenns mir recht ist. Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass man wohl nicht wirklich viel Personal verkaufen kann, wenn man muss.
> Zumal das dann eben ein ganz übles Zeichen wäre, wenn man dazu gezwungen wäre. Entlassen, ok. Reduziert laufende kosten. Einnahmen generieren um Kreditwürdigkeit zu erlangen, denke ich weniger.



Die Engine duerfte da keine allzu grosse Rolle spielen. Die bei weitem meisten Mitarbeiter duerften auch viel Erfahrung mit allgemein genutzten Programmen wie Maya, etc. haben. Assets dann in die Engine zu importieren ist ja eher der letzte Schritt. Und selbst die, die direkt mit der Engine gearbeitet haben duerften serh viel transferierbare Expertise mitbringen, wenn sie einen neuen Job suchen muessten.
Und was die Signalwirkung angeht, dass es bei Entwicklern Personalfluktuation gibt ist das normalste auf der Welt. Teams wachsen und schrumpfen sehr oft, je nach Entwicklungsstand und was gerade alles gemacht werden muss. Nun muss bei SC natuerlich noch sehr viel gemacht werden, darum gehe ich nicht davon asu, dass hier bald die grosse Entlassungswelle startet aber soweit sind wir ja eh noch nicht. Noch haben sie ja (201 noch ein Finanzpolster gehabt.

@MichaelG: Haha, den BER Flughafen als Vergleich zu SC heranzuziehen ist natuerlich nicht schlecht.


----------



## McDrake (24. Dezember 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Die Engine duerfte da keine allzu grosse Rolle spielen. Die bei weitem meisten Mitarbeiter duerften auch viel Erfahrung mit allgemein genutzten Programmen wie Maya, etc. haben. Assets dann in die Engine zu importieren ist ja eher der letzte Schritt. Und selbst die, die direkt mit der Engine gearbeitet haben duerften serh viel transferierbare Expertise mitbringen, wenn sie einen neuen Job suchen muessten.


Ok, gut.
Aber dann umso mehr: Es wird inzwischen sicherlich viele erfahrene Leute auf jenen Gebieten geben. Die Branche leidet nicht an Personalmangel, denn sonst könnte man mit den Leuten umgehen, wie es in den letzten Jahren zu Tage gebracht wurde.


----------



## redfreakz (24. Dezember 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Von wem kam die Bewertung?
> Und viele/teure Mitarbeiter sagen doch nix über ein Unternehmen aus. Es ist einfach meist der grösste Kostenfaktor. Was daraus gemacht wird, ist Job des Management. Nur weil man viel ins HR invesiert, heisst das nicht automatisch,  dass man erfolgreich ist (aber natürlich auch nicht das Gegenteil). Aber Mitarbeiter kann man nicht "einfach" weiter verkaufen... Es sei denn, man hat nen Sportclub


Der Einwand über die Mitarbeiter bezog sich auf deine Aussage, dass 2019 keine Investitionen getätigt wurden. Die Ausgaben für die Mitarbeiter halte zumindest ich für eine der wichtigsten Investitionen, da diese die Produkte für CIG entwickeln.

https://wccftech.com/star-citizen-m...-at-500-million-squadron-42-roadmap-released/



> This gives the various entities a combined valuation of approximately $496 million once the new money is taken into account.


----------



## McDrake (24. Dezember 2019)

redfreakz schrieb:


> Der Einwand über die Mitarbeiter bezog sich auf deine Aussage, dass 2019 keine Investitionen getätigt wurden. Die Ausgaben für die Mitarbeiter halte zumindest ich für eine der wichtigsten Investitionen, da diese die Produkte für CIG entwickeln.
> 
> https://wccftech.com/star-citizen-m...-at-500-million-squadron-42-roadmap-released/



Ja klar kann man JEDE Ausgabe als Investition bezeichnen.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_aCE7gxQOVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (26. Dezember 2019)

Optisch und atmosphärisch wie immer: Erste Kajüte!


Schade, dass man aber wirklich nur Grafisch was sieht (darum wohl Visual Trailer). 
Ein paar Einstellungen mit Mark Hamil, Gary Oldman & co wären wohl zu viel des Guten gewesen.


----------



## Batze (26. Dezember 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Optisch und atmosphärisch wie immer: Erste Kajüte!
> 
> 
> Schade, dass man aber wirklich nur Grafisch was sieht (darum wohl Visual Trailer).
> Ein paar Einstellungen mit Mark Hamil, Gary Oldman & co wären wohl zu viel des Guten gewesen.



Sehe ich auch so, also Visuell Top, aber direkt an StarCitizen erinnert daran nichts. Wenn man es nicht wüsste könnte man es für einen Ex-beliebigen Weltraum Trailer (eben ohne wirklichen Inhalt)halten, eben eine Tech Demo in CGI.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Dezember 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Schade, dass man aber wirklich nur Grafisch was sieht (darum wohl Visual Trailer).
> Ein paar Einstellungen mit Mark Hamil, Gary Oldman & co wären wohl zu viel des Guten gewesen.


Das Problem ist das sie sicherlich nur Material haben, was sie auch nutzen wollen, ergo würde jede Handlungscutscene bereits etwas von der Story nehmen.
Was das dann wieder für ein Aufschrei gibt, kann sich jeder selber ausmalen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> eben eine Tech Demo in CGI.


Nur das es eben keine Rendersequenz ist, sondern wie üblich alles Ingame sein wird.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Dezember 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nur das es eben keine Rendersequenz ist, sondern wie üblich alles Ingame sein wird.



nein. der teaser ist "in engine". wird doch zu beginn eingeblendet.


----------



## Zybba (27. Dezember 2019)

Nachgerendert wird das doch sicher trotzdem?
Naja, ist wahrscheinlich Definitionssache, wie man das dann nennt...


----------



## McDrake (27. Dezember 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Nachgerendert wird das doch sicher trotzdem?
> Naja, ist wahrscheinlich Definitionssache, wie man das dann nennt...


Denk ich mir hier nicht mal. Ohne Serveranbindung & co, sieht das Game doch schon so aus. Vor allem weils ja nicht gaaaaanz flüssig läuft (oder mein YT spinnt grad).


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. Dezember 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein. der teaser ist "in engine". wird doch zu beginn eingeblendet.


Was hab ich doch gleich geschrieben ? 


			
				Lester schrieb:
			
		

> Nur das es eben keine Rendersequenz ist, sondern *wie üblich alles Ingame* sein wird.


Oder bist Du einfach nur mein Echo ?


----------



## Bonkic (27. Dezember 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Was hab ich doch gleich geschrieben ?
> Oder bist Du einfach nur mein Echo ?


dann wär ich ein schlechtes echo, da ich was anderes wiedergegeben habe. [emoji1]

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (27. Dezember 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Denk ich mir hier nicht mal. Ohne Serveranbindung & co, sieht das Game doch schon so aus.


Jo, mag sein.
Komisch auch, dass das Video nur in 1080p zur Verfügung steht. Man müsste meinen, die haben genug Gründe und Ressourcen, das auch in 4k hochzuladen.



McDrake schrieb:


> Vor allem weils ja nicht gaaaaanz flüssig läuft (oder mein YT spinnt grad).


Ich konnte kein Ruckeln/Stocken feststellen.
Hab aber auch nicht alles geschaut.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. Dezember 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann wär ich ein schlechtes echo, da ich was anderes wiedergegeben habe. [emoji1]


Weil "Ingame" nicht "Inengine" ist  sondern etwas anderes bedeutet ?


----------



## Rabowke (27. Dezember 2019)

In-Engine kann per CGI gerendet sein, d.h. mit max. Details und läuft superflüssig ... eben weil *vorberechnet*.

In-Game wiederum heißt, dass man hier reale Spielszenen sieht, welche in *Echtzeit* und auf "handelsüblicher" Hardware dargestellt werden.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Dezember 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Weil "Ingame" nicht "Inengine" ist  sondern etwas anderes bedeutet ?



so isses.

erstaunlich allerdings, dass dir der unterschied. als es um den ebenfalls als "in engine" deklarierten hellblade-2-trailer ging, durchaus bewusst gewesen zu sein scheint:



JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> "In-Engine" hat sowieso null Aussagekraft. Die Engine kann auch, alnalog zu einer Cutscene, einen vorgerenderten Film abspielen - das wäre genauso "in-Engine".





LesterPG schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen das man es der Engine auf einem Top PC in Schneckengeschwindigkeit berechnet haben lassen kann.
> Es zeigt wie gut die Engine aussehen kann, aber nicht das es auf existente Systeme flüssig darstellbar ist.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Dezember 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> so isses.
> erstaunlich allerdings, dass dir der unterschied. als es um den ebenfalls als "in engine" deklarierten hellblade-2-trailer ging, durchaus bewusst gewesen zu sein scheint:


Nur das CIG bisher gezeigt hat das es auch außerhalb des Videos auf dem Rechner genauso ausschaut.


----------



## McDrake (28. Dezember 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> In-Engine kann per CGI gerendet sein, d.h. mit max. Details und läuft superflüssig ... eben weil *vorberechnet*.
> 
> In-Game wiederum heißt, dass man hier reale Spielszenen sieht, welche in *Echtzeit* und auf "handelsüblicher" Hardware dargestellt werden.



Denke schon, dass die Szenen so auf einem Handelsüblichen PC laufen.
Gestern 3.8 auf einem neuen (?) Startpunkt aufgewacht, beim Raumschiff bestellt und zur Plattform gegangen.
Das alles lief, ausserhalb der Anlage, mit 30 FPS. Dann mal bei den einstellungen geschaut und bemerkt, dass die auf LOW waren.
Mutig mal HIGH eingestellt und hatte noch immer 30FPS. Das alles mit einer 1060 und ohne SSD.

Flug zu einem Planeten mit einem Eisturm ebenfalls ohne Ruckler oder ähnlichem.

Aber wie an anderer Stelle geschrieben:
Ich sah keinen einzigen anderen Spieler. Ich denke, dass das extrem viel ausmacht.
Und das könnte dann im Solomodus auch auf schwächeren PCs funktionieren.

Um auf das ursprüngliche Thema zu kommen:
Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass das INGAME aufgenommen wurde.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe heute auch kurz reingeschaut und es lief auf der höchsten Einstellung ganz gut, obwohl ich mehr RAM haben könnte. 
Allerdings habe ich sofort eine Strafe bekommen, weil ich mich scheinbar ei er Kontrolle entzogen habe und ich bin noch leicht überfordert. Hat aber schon geholfen, dass ich ein paar streams zum Spiel geschaut hatte. ;-D


----------



## Batze (28. Dezember 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das alles lief, ausserhalb der Anlage, mit 30 FPS. Dann mal bei den einstellungen geschaut und bemerkt, dass die auf LOW waren.
> Mutig mal HIGH eingestellt und hatte noch immer 30FPS. Das alles mit einer 1060 und ohne SSD.


Du hast das Problem erkannt.


> Aber wie an anderer Stelle geschrieben:
> Ich sah keinen einzigen anderen Spieler. Ich denke, dass das extrem viel ausmacht.



Es ist nicht dein Rechner der dann Schlapp macht, es sind die Server bzw. der schreckliche Netzcode. Aber man arbeitet ja lieber an irgendwelchen Grafisch/Physikalisch Feature Creep um die User weiterhin ein Ah und Oh zu entlocken, diese weiterhin zu Blenden damit die dann ihre Schiffchen kaufen als diese Sache und wirklich wichtige Sachen mal richtig anzugehen, dann wäre das ganze nämlich schon längst fertig oder zumindest mal in der Beta.


----------



## Zybba (28. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Aber man arbeitet ja lieber an irgendwelchen Grafisch/Physikalisch Feature Creep um die User weiterhin ein Ah und Oh zu entlocken, diese weiterhin zu Blenden damit die dann ihre Schiffchen kaufen als diese Sache und wirklich wichtige Sachen mal richtig anzugehen, dann wäre das ganze nämlich schon längst fertig oder zumindest mal in der Beta.


Soweit ich weiß ist es normal, dass man erst alle Features reinhaut und danach mit der Optimierung beginnt.

Geschmäckle hats natürlich trotzdem.
Man weiß halt nie, ob der Content geplant war oder einfach zum Melken geschaffen wird.


----------



## Free23 (28. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Du hast das Problem erkannt.
> 
> 
> Es ist nicht dein Rechner der dann Schlapp macht, es sind die Server bzw. der schreckliche Netzcode. Aber man arbeitet ja lieber an irgendwelchen Grafisch/Physikalisch Feature Creep um die User weiterhin ein Ah und Oh zu entlocken, diese weiterhin zu Blenden damit die dann ihre Schiffchen kaufen als diese Sache und wirklich wichtige Sachen mal richtig anzugehen, dann wäre das ganze nämlich schon längst fertig oder zumindest mal in der Beta.



Ach Batze ...
als ob sie nicht schon seit langem an den "wichtigen" Sachen arbeiten...  (und da tatsächlich auch endlich Fortschritte gemacht haben/machen)
du wirst deine Einstellung sowieso nie ändern, egal was aus SC werden würde ^^


----------



## Batze (28. Dezember 2019)

Free23 schrieb:


> du wirst deine Einstellung sowieso nie ändern, egal was aus SC werden würde ^^


Wieso sollte ich meine Meinung ändern? Solange man das Gefühl der gelenkten Abzocke hat behalte ich meine Meinung auch weiterhin.
Sollten sie irgendwann mal ihren Kurs ändern werde ich das auch sehen und dann auch eine andere Meinung haben.


----------



## Loosa (28. Dezember 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> In-Engine kann per CGI gerendet sein, d.h. mit max. Details und läuft superflüssig ... eben weil *vorberechnet*.



*räusper*
CGI ist allerdings alles was aus dem Rechner kommt. Computer Generated Imagery. 
/Haarspaltmodus aus

Vorberechnet stimmt aber natürlich. Da ist es Jacke wie Hose, selbst wenn ein Frame ne Stunde zum berechnen braucht. Als Film läuft es ja dann flüssig.


----------



## Free23 (28. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich meine Meinung ändern? Solange man das Gefühl der gelenkten Abzocke hat behalte ich meine Meinung auch weiterhin.
> Sollten sie irgendwann mal ihren Kurs ändern werde ich das auch sehen und dann auch eine andere Meinung haben.


Gut, ich finde halt, dass sie ihren Kurs schon lang geändert haben...
Das einzige negative für mich ist momentan die Länge der Entwicklung.


----------



## McDrake (28. Dezember 2019)

Free23 schrieb:


> Gut, ich finde halt, dass sie ihren Kurs schon lang geändert haben...
> Das einzige negative für mich ist momentan die Länge der Entwicklung.


Stimmt. Chris ist nicht mehr sooo im Vordergrund. Zumindest empfinde ich das so. Shipsales für Schiffe, deren Aufgabe noch nicht im Game integriert sind, bleiben aber trotzdem.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Es ist nicht dein Rechner der dann Schlapp macht, es sind die Server bzw. der schreckliche Netzcode.


Wo nimmst Du bitte das Wissen her das der Netcode schrecklich ist und welcher Netcode ist denn bitte so viel besser ?

Ich behaupte Du hast weder den Zugriff,  noch das Hintergrundwissen um das zu beurteilen!


----------



## Loosa (29. Dezember 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wo nimmst Du bitte das Wissen her das der Netcode schrecklich ist und welcher Netcode ist denn bitte so viel besser ?



Bin nur Außenseiter bei dem Spiel, aber über Jahre war das allgemeine Credo, dass die Cryengine völlig ungeeignet für solch immensen Multiplayer ist.
Bin nicht auf dem Laufenden und das mag sich mittlerweile geändert haben (Wechsel auf Lumberyard, eigene Implementionen?).

Aber soweit ich es übersehe war das lange Zeit ein Kernproblem der Entwicklung. Oder habe ich da was verpasst?


Netcode von UE4 soll dagegen ziemlich gut sein (wenn auch vielleicht nur bis 100 Spieler). Oder der eines Serviceunternehmens, dessen Namen ich leider gerade nicht parat habe, aber der Multiplayer beinahe unendlich über mehrere Server clustern kann.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Dezember 2019)

Der Punkt ist das sich Netcodes nicht beliebig vergleichen lassen von wegen unterschiedlichen Aufgaben und Anforderungen.
- wie viel Objekte kann/muß der Netcode maximal verwalten ?
- Schießt eine Waffe ballistisch und windabhängig oder einfach nur auf den Punkt wie in vielen Shootern ?
- Können sich Personen innerhalb eines bewegten Fahrzeugs selber bewegen (krass wird es über mehrere Iterationen)? 
- ... usw. usf

Ich hatte mal Einblick in den Netcode von Operation Flashpoint und ArmA, der war erst übelst weil wirklich "jeder Mist" nahezu ständig übertragen, während der später stark priorisiert wurde und  je nach Objekttyp andere Zeitfenster hatte.

Dazu kommen dann noch Cheatingproblematiken, die erfordern das alles Mögliche vom Server verwaltet werden muß, damit ein Client nicht seine eigenen Regeln unterliegt a la "ich schieß und treff dann auch".   

Diese "Unendlichkeitssysteme" nutzen zumeist sehr asynchrone Techniken, die mehr mit "Rate" als tatsächliche  Daten arbeiten.


----------



## Batze (29. Dezember 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wo nimmst Du bitte das Wissen her das der Netcode schrecklich ist und welcher Netcode ist denn bitte so viel besser ?
> 
> Ich behaupte Du hast weder den Zugriff,  noch das Hintergrundwissen um das zu beurteilen!



Also das der Netcode bei SC eines der Größten Probleme ist um das sich CIG mehr kümmern sollte (haben es ja schon etwas verbessert) ist ja nun kein Geheimnis.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Also das der Netcode bei SC eines der Größten Probleme ist um das sich CIG mehr kümmern sollte (haben es ja schon etwas verbessert) ist ja nun kein Geheimnis.


Bei uns gibt es eine Redewendung:
"Hör auf zu Rudern, Du bist schon auf Land" 
"ist ja nun kein Geheimnis" bedeutet also "ich hab weder Zugriff, noch Ahnung und plapper mal"-Nein !

Ich möchte auch nicht einen auf dicke Tasche Checker machen, denn das entspricht nicht der Wahrheit, ich hab die umsetzbare Logic und das Grundwissen um Möglichkeiten , Schwierigkeiten, Lösungsansätzen und Problemen zu dem Thema, bin aber weit entfernt von einem Netzcodespezialisten.


CIGs Lösung mit den Object Container Streaming ist ein sehr guter Schritt um die entstehenden Datenverkehr im Zaun zu halten, was ja auch schon die Praxis gezeigt hat.
Wenn die das noch sinnvoller auf beliebige Serverzahlen verteilen können ohne das die Verkehrsdaten aus dem Ruder laufen (wo sie ja durchaus bei sind) dann ist die große Hürde zu Massenbegegnungen genommen.

Andere Spiele kämpfen natürlich mit den selben Basisproblemen, aber wie ich schon sagte, der Gesamtumfang der Objektinformationen macht die Musik, 64 Spieler nebst ein paar Projektile/Spieler sind eine andere Hausnummer
als ein "kleines" Raumschiff mit einer Hand voll Spieler nebst ihren Projektilen, einer Entermanschaft nebst ihren Projektilen, Ladung und Systeme die beschädigt werden können plus diverse andere Fahrzeuge in einem großen Schiff mit etlichen anderen Dingen.
Durch Fenster muß man dort die Handlung dahinter wahrnehmen können und durch offene Luken Projektile schießen.


----------



## Batze (29. Dezember 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Andere Spiele kämpfen natürlich mit den selben Basisproblemen, aber wie ich schon sagte, der Gesamtumfang der Objektinformationen macht die Musik, 64 Spieler nebst ein paar Projektile/Spieler sind eine andere Hausnummer
> als ein "kleines" Raumschiff mit einer Hand voll Spieler nebst ihren Projektilen, einer Entermanschaft nebst ihren Projektilen, Ladung und Systeme die beschädigt werden können plus diverse andere Fahrzeuge in einem großen Schiff mit etlichen anderen Dingen.
> Durch Fenster muß man dort die Handlung dahinter wahrnehmen können und durch offene Luken Projektile schießen.


Da stimme ich dir sogar zu. Aber das hätte man sich alles vorher mal Überlegen sollen ob sowas auch machbar ist bevor man Großtönig die fetten Versprechungen raushaut was man alles Präsentieren will.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir sogar zu. Aber das hätte man sich alles vorher mal Überlegen sollen ob sowas auch machbar ist bevor man Großtönig die fetten Versprechungen raushaut was man alles Präsentieren will.


Wir unterhalten uns über Marketingsprech !
Da wird aus "20 Fahrzeuge" mal schnell ein "unzählige Fahrzeuge", vermutlich weil die nur mit den Fingern zählen können ! 

Andere Spiele werden da aber auch nicht besser angepriesen und ohnehin haben Amis ein generell sehr ausgeprägten Drang zur Übertreibung, das sollte man eigentlich kennen.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Januar 2020)

es gibt mal wieder neues vom rechtsstreit crytek vs cig:

crytek strebt ein sogenanntes "dismissal without prejudice" an. salopp gesagt will man den fall auf eis legen lassen, bis squadron 42 erhältlich ist. solange existiert nämlich genau genommen kein fall, insbesondere was die sache mit der (laut crytek nicht erlaubten) verwendung der cryengine in gleich zwei spielen angeht. für eine mögliche wiederaufnahme wird ein konkretes datum genannt, nämlich der 13. oktober 2020. 

laut cryteks anwälten hat cig in der discovery-phase zu protokoll gegeben, dass man bislang noch keine ahnung habe, wann und in welcher form (standalone oder gebundlet) sq 42 erscheint. die entsprechenden orginalaussagen von cig sind zwar in den gerichtsdokumenten zu finden, in der öffentlichen form allerdings leider geschwärzt.

ebenfalls während der discovery-phase hat cig offenbar auch stellung zum zweiten vorwurf genommen, wonach bei sq 42 / sc nach wie vor cryengine-code zum einsatz kommen würde: laut cryteks anwälten habe cig zugegeben, dass niemals ein wechsel zu lumberyard stattgefunden hätte ("CIG had publicly claimed it had switched to using the Lumberyard Engine for both Star Citizen and Squadron 42, but was forced to confirm during this litigation that no such switch had taken place").

quelle: https://www.docdroid.net/7lT4ft0/govuscourtscacd696437920.pdf

tbc (vielleicht)

bin gespannt, was gamestar und co (wenn überhaupt) daraus machen: vor meinem geistigen auge sehe ich schon die headline "crytek begräbt selbst gestarteten rechtsstreit mit cig" oder so was in der art. aber man wird sehen.


----------



## Phone (11. Januar 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich meine Meinung ändern? Solange man das Gefühl der gelenkten Abzocke hat behalte ich meine Meinung auch weiterhin.
> Sollten sie irgendwann mal ihren Kurs ändern werde ich das auch sehen und dann auch eine andere Meinung haben.



Ich habe selber 3 Schiffe bei SC aber auch das SP Game und sage auch immer wieder dass was wir zur Zeit haben, bei weitem KEINE 200 Millionen Wert ist...Das machen andere mit weit weniger und besser  bitte nicht mit der "Innovations - Keule schwingen..DIE IST NICHT VORHANDEN. (Noch nicht)

Da kann man argumentieren bis einem der Kackstift aus dem Hintern fällt, es fehlt an allen Ecken und Kanten!

Studios gründen, neue Technologien bei MoCap etc... Ja kostet alles Geld..und dann? Jetzt kostet das alles weiterhin Geld was aber schon ausgegeben wurde.
Sie werden sich nicht ohne Grund dazu entschlossen haben Firmenanteile zu veräußern, einfach weil das Geld ausgeht.
Auch sollten sie weitere Geldgeber suchen.

Sie müssen aus meiner Sicht erst mal aufhören immer und immer wieder neue Ideen aus dem Hut zu ziehen die man ins Spiel bauen möchte.
Ein Cut alles fertig machen...dann nachreichen, fertige Dinge bringen Kohle.

Das Spiel ist schon in der Alpha sehr atmosphärisch und das potenzial ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Januar 2020)

funfact: während cig für star citizen im letzten jahr um die 45 millionen dollar an backer-geldern einsammeln konnte, kamen alle video-gaming-projekte bei kickstarter addiert auf 16 mio. (tabletops: 175 mio.).


----------



## Bonkic (21. Februar 2020)

update zum cryengine-prozess

crytek und cig haben sich offenbar geeinigt:

"Pursuant to C.D. Cal. L.R. 40-2, Plaintiff CRYTEK GMBH and Defendants
CLOUD IMPERIUM GAMES CORP. and ROBERTS SPACE INDUSTRIES
CORP., by and through their counsel of record, hereby notify the Court that they
have reached an agreement in principle of terms to settle this action in its entirety and
are working to document the terms of their agreement. Following execution of the
agreement, the parties will promptly file a joint stipulation of dismissal. The parties
respectfully request that the Court allow the parties thirty (30) days to document and
execute their agreement and to file the joint stipulation of dismissal."

ob wir details über etwaige zahlungen erfahren werden, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Bonkic (14. März 2020)

nach monaten quasi ohne updates, hat cig die sq42-roadmap jetzt über bord geworfen und arbeitet an "etwas anderem", um die gemachten fortschritte künftig adäquat darzustellen:



> We want to be clear: progress on Squadron 42 is happening and we’re broadly happy with that progress. But we know that our roadmap is not reflecting that progress. Over time, we’ve found that the roadmap as presented does not and cannot accurately represent development on a AAA chapter-based, story-driven game like SQ42. So, we’re going back to the proverbial drawing board to explore different approaches for Squadron 42.
> 
> We’re currently considering an option where we would utilize our internal sprint-tracking process to visualize our progress.



RSI


----------



## Zybba (14. März 2020)

Ist das gut oder schlecht? 
Das kann wahrscheinlich jeder für sich interpretieren...


----------



## Bonkic (14. März 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ist das gut oder schlecht?
> Das kann wahrscheinlich jeder für sich interpretieren...



per se mal weder noch. 
die community, bzw ein teil davon, fragt sich halt, weshalb cig sich wieder mal so lange zeit mit der bekanntgabe einer sache gelassen hat, die eigentlich ohnehin schon jeder wusste. hat ja leider tradition.


----------



## Bonkic (30. März 2020)

auch in corona-zeiten ist star citizen mal wieder für 'ne schlagzeile gut:

cig hat aktien für weitere 17,25 mio dollar an die bereits bekannte investorengruppe veräußert, also insbesondere an die calder-familie.
diese (einmalige) option hierauf wurde bereits 2018 festgelegt. 
insgesamt beläuft sich das investment jetzt auf 63,25 mio. dollar. 
addiert man alle bisherigen einkünfte, kommt man damit auf um die  375 mio dollar (eher etwas mehr). 

https://cloudimperiumgames.com/blog...additional-investment-from-existing-investors


----------



## McDrake (30. März 2020)

Und die erhoffen sich damit einen Gewinn, oder wie?
Jetzt ist ja eigentlich ein guter Zeitpunkt um in Aktien zu investieren, da die Kurse allgemein schwach sind.
Aber in CIG?


----------



## Bonkic (31. März 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und die erhoffen sich damit einen Gewinn, oder wie?
> Jetzt ist ja eigentlich ein guter Zeitpunkt um in Aktien zu investieren, da die Kurse allgemein schwach sind.
> Aber in CIG?



vielleicht hoffen die investoren auf einen verkauf des gesamten unternehmens an einen der ganz großen, also microsoft oder google bspw, um dann den ganz dicken reibach zu machen.
außerdem: was sind schon 60 mio. dollar für einen multi-milliardär?


----------



## McDrake (31. März 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> vielleicht hoffen die investoren auf einen verkauf des gesamten unternehmens an einen der ganz großen, also microsoft oder google bspw, um dann den ganz dicken reibach zu machen.


Weiss nicht, ob sich das Microsoft nochmals antut 



> außerdem: was sind schon 60 mio. dollar für einen multi-milliardär?


Auch die haben jetzt knapp eine Milliarde verloren in einem Quartal.
https://www.bloomberg.com/billionaires/profiles/clive-calder/


----------



## Batze (31. März 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, ob sich das Microsoft nochmals antut


Zumal C.R. dann zugeben müsste das er teils gescheitert ist wenn er das ganze verkaufen müsste und so eine entfernte Insel gäbe es nicht wo er sich dann verstecken könnte. Obwohl, Privatflüge ins All werden ja der Große Renner.


----------



## Spassbremse (31. März 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, ob sich das Microsoft nochmals antut
> 
> 
> Auch die haben jetzt knapp eine Milliarde verloren in einem Quartal.
> https://www.bloomberg.com/billionaires/profiles/clive-calder/



Naja, "verloren" und "gewonnen" sind relativ. Deren Vermögen steckt ja hauptsächlich in Aktien und nicht etwa in Unsummen an Hartgeld, wie das eine gewisse schrullige, alte, reiche Ente bevorzugt. 
Wenn die Börsen, wie aktuell der Fall, eine Talfahrt hinlegen, schrumpft das Vermögen scheinbar wie Eis in der Sonne; weg ist es aber erst, wenn man die Aktien abstößt.


----------



## McDrake (31. März 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Naja, "verloren" und "gewonnen" sind relativ. Deren Vermögen steckt ja hauptsächlich in Aktien und nicht etwa in Unsummen an Hartgeld, wie das eine gewisse schrullige, alte, reiche Ente bevorzugt.
> Wenn die Börsen, wie aktuell der Fall, eine Talfahrt hinlegen, schrumpft das Vermögen scheinbar wie Eis in der Sonne; weg ist es aber erst, wenn man die Aktien abstößt.


Das ist mir schon klar 
Die Frage ist dann immer, wie viel flüssige Mittel das man hat.


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2020)

die kritik an star citizen wächst (so hat es jedenfalls den anschein) - die einnahmen aber auch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2020 ist mit ca. 48 mio. schon jetzt das erfolgreichste jahr seit crowdfunding-start! insgesamt stehen wir jetzt bei knapp 310 mio. wenn man bedenkt, dass vor allem in den vergangenen beiden jahren das letzte quartal jeweils - teils mit abstand - das beste war, könnte sc 2020 sogar an den 100 mio. kratzen!


----------



## Zybba (13. August 2020)

Unglaublich, was die damit an Geld farmen.

Das finale Release wird wohl viele Backer unzufrieden zurücklassen.
Selbst wenn es fertig, bugfrei und polished wird.
Du kannst du es einfach nicht allen Recht machen, vor allem bei so einem langen Entwicklungszeitraum.


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2020)

Hab ja selber gemerkt: Wenn man nen sicheren Job hat, hat man "dank" Corona auf einmal mehr Geld auf dem Konto, da Urlaub, Kino, Partys etc wegfallen. 
Ich hab mir jetzt zB nen neuen Monitor gegönnt. Und wenn SC bei gewissen Leuten eine Herzensamgelegenheit ist...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. August 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hab ja selber gemerkt: Wenn man nen sicheren Job hat, hat man "dank" Corona auf einmal mehr Geld auf dem Konto, da Urlaub, Kino, Partys etc wegfallen.
> Ich hab mir jetzt zB nen neuen Monitor gegönnt. Und wenn SC bei gewissen Leuten eine Herzensamgelegenheit ist...


Oder man nimmt sich einige Renovierarbeiten vor. Man kann bei zu viel "Freizeit" einiges im Konstruktiven schaffen.  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (13. August 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wenn man nen sicheren Job hat, hat man "dank" Corona auf einmal mehr Geld auf dem Konto, da Urlaub, Kino, Partys etc wegfallen.


Naja, die gepostete Statistik deckt ja mehr als nur 2020 ab. ^^

@Bonkic:
Sind das nur private Backer, also Endnutzer?
Oder zählen da auch diese großen Investoren wie der Calder Clan rein?
Sieht ja eher so aus, als würden sie alles ausweisen, was reinkommt.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Man kann bei zu viel "Freizeit" einiges im Konstruktiven schaffen.


Also so langsam wirds lächerlich!


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oder man nimmt sich einige Renovierarbeiten vor. Man kann bei zu viel "Freizeit" einiges im Konstruktiven schaffen.



Hmm... unsere Wohnung ist erst etwas über 10 Jahre alt. Da muss noch nicht viel renoviert werden


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Naja, die gepostete Statistik deckt ja mehr als nur 2020 ab. ^^
> 
> @Bonkic:
> Sind das nur private Backer, also Endnutzer?
> ...


Asoo. Na dann 

Was ist die Quelle der Statistik?


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2020)

das ist nur das backer-geld.
addierten wir alle einkünfte, dürften es über 400 mio. sein.


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die kritik an star citizen wächst (so hat es jedenfalls den anschein) - die einnahmen aber auch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anscheinend liest die gamestar hier mit: Star Citizen hat schon jetzt mehr Geld gemacht als im gesamten Vorjahr - oder nur zufall? hallo peter!


----------



## Zybba (15. August 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> oder nur zufall? hallo peter!


Ist er Agent oder sogar Doppelagent?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. August 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ist er Agent oder sogar Doppelagent?


Nein. Er heisst NICHT Bond. Peter BOND. Das ist dieser hier. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. August 2020)

Ich kann das weder bestätigen noch dementieren.

:p


----------



## Bonkic (21. August 2020)

vor einigen tagen hat cig übrigens seine neue roadmap vorgestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so soll die überarbeitete version aussehen. 
wann das ganze live gehen soll, wurde nicht gesagt.
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/...17727-Star-Citizen-Squadron-42-Roadmap-Update


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. August 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wann das ganze live gehen soll, wurde nicht gesagt.



Na ja, das war ja nur der erste von vier Schritten auf dem Weg zur neuen Roadmap und zwischen jedem Schritt sollen mehrere Wochen liegen. Zu Weihnachten dann!


----------



## MrFob (21. August 2020)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Na ja, das war ja nur der erste von vier Schritten auf dem Weg zur neuen Roadmap und zwischen jedem Schritt sollen mehrere Wochen liegen. Zu Weihnachten dann!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (21. August 2020)

Und wenn sie dann sehen das sie auch diese nicht einhalten können gibt es eben wieder eine neue Roadmap.


----------



## Zybba (21. August 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Und wenn sie dann sehen das sie auch diese nicht einhalten können gibt es eben wieder eine neue Roadmap.


Circle of Life.


----------



## McDrake (21. August 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Circle of Life.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vordack (22. August 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Nichts.
> Er könnte ein Lügner, Perfektionist oder einfach nur Schlendrian sein.
> Um eine klare Aussage zu fällen, müsste man die Hintergründe kennen.



Sehe ich auch so.

Ich finde sowieso daß hier sehr großzügig mit dem Bergriff "lügen" um sich geworfen wird. 

Es ist ein Computerspiel welches sich in Entwicklung befindet, seit Anfang mehr Geld eingenommen hat als man sich erträumt hatte und deswegen auch sehr viele Planänderungen mit sich bringt.

Roberts andauernd Lügen vorzuwerfen für Dinge die er vermutlich zu dem Zeitpunkt selber geglaubt hat (bei diesem Projekt) halte ich für... sagen wir mal sehr Streng  

Er ist ein Träumer und redet (für viele) zu gerne über seine Träume (womit viele nicht umgehen könnenn da sie "fakten" brauchen). Ich persönlich gehöre eher zu den Träumern also kann ich CR schon verstehen und sein handeln, auch finanziell, nachvollziehen. Genauso kann ich die Batzes, Rabs und Bonkics dieser Welt verstehen.

Ich halte es wie Bremse, vorsichtiger Optimismus. Wobei ich sagen muss, alleine der Comedy Club im Internet seit anbeginn der KS Kampagne waren meine investierten 130 Euro schon Wert. Für 130 Euro über Jahre Top Entertainment, SC hat sich für mich schon rentiert, wenn auch auf eine etwas andere Art


----------



## Bonkic (8. September 2020)

es kann wieder gratis geflogen und zwar gleich 2 wochen lang (9. bis 23. september)! 



> As we move to the next phase of the competition, we’re also getting ready for an epic two-week Free Fly event, which includes the top 16 ships as selected you! If you aren’t immediately able to pick between a matchup, take them both out for yourself and do a bit of “research.”


https://robertsspaceindustries.com/comm-link/transmission/17768-Ship-Showdown-Top-16-Free-Fly


----------



## Zybba (9. September 2020)

Auf dem Discord hatte ich es mal wem zuliebe ein wenig mit ihm ausprobiert.
Aktuell will ich das aber nicht mal gratis spielen. 
In einigen Monaten/Jahren schaue ich aber gerne mal wieder während Free Fly rein. Je nachdem, was sich so tut...


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2020)

chris roberts hat sich mal mit zwei längeren beiträgen im spectrum-forum zu wort gemeldet. das wäre eigentlich nicht weiter berichtenswert, allerdings ist es das erste mal seit langer langer zeit, dass man mal wieder was vom ceo hört. das letzte mal, behaupten einige, sei auf der citizencon 19 gewesen. keine ahnung, ob das stimmt. 

was genau ihn an diesem eigentlich ziemlich substanzlosen user-post zum stand des sog. room system getriggert hat, weiß ich nicht. vielleicht arbeitet er zur zeit selbst an diesem element. 

seine antworten nachlesen kann man jedenfalls hier. 

zum allgemeinen stand der dinge sagt er wie gewohnt nicht viel: star citizen befände sich nach wie vor in "early alpha", man werde "keine kompromisse" eingehen und es werde ganz sicher "keine 10 oder 20 jahre dauern". ob das ab jetzt oder entwicklungsbeginn gerechnet ist ( wir sind in jahr 8 ), wird nicht ganz klar. vielleicht war dieser teil des beitrages auch nur auf das room system selbst bezogen. 

wer zu faul zum lesen ist:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RpPfmUnuedM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Oktober 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> zurück zum thema:
> 
> *squadron 42 - beta wurde um weitere 3 monate verschoben*



nur fürs protokoll (überrascht ist ja eh keiner):
das 3. quartal ist rum und von der sq42 - beta war seitdem nix mehr zu hören.


----------



## McDrake (4. Oktober 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nur fürs protokoll (überrascht ist ja eh keiner):
> das 3. quartal ist rum und von der sq42 - beta war seitdem nix mehr zu hören.


Wird übersprungen. Release Februar 21.

Bin echt gespannt, wie CR auf den Trailer von Elite reagiert hat. Ja, sind zwei unterschiedliche Games, nähern sich "dank" Spacelegs in Odyssey doch.
Elite wird aber sicherlich überall Instanzen mit kurzen Ladephasen haben um dies zu bewerkstelligen. Das wird Perfektionist CR, sofern er noch die Leitung hat, trotzdem nicht auf sich sitzen lassen.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Oktober 2020)

chris roberts himself hat sich im spectrum auf (nach-) frage eines backers zum status von sq 42 geäußert:



			
				Yonas schrieb:
			
		

> I am sorry but this is feels like a non-answer. Can you please state at which stage of development SQ42 is? The old roadmap showed that it should now be in beta but based on the monthly reports that still mention prototyping I think it is safe to assume that this is not the case.





			
				Chris Roberts schrieb:
			
		

> I answered the question asked, just not the question YOU wanted answered
> 
> You're not really asking about what is being worked on Squadron 42, you really just want to know when it will be done. The best answer for your question is Squadron 42 will be done when it is done, and will not be released just to make a date but instead once all the tech and content is finished, polished and it plays great. I am not willing to compromise making a game I believe in with all my heart and soul, and even though everyone (including me) wants Squadron 42 sooner than later, it would be doing a huge disservice to everyone working really hard on the project and all of you that are looking forward to it to deliver something that isn't great.
> 
> ...



es ist wirklich immer dasselbe lied. 
letzter stand war, siehe oben, q3 2020. eine (erneute) verschiebungsmeldung gabs nie.
bei der ja nur logischen frage eines backers antwortet roberts zunächst gar nicht (obwohl er natürlich genau wusste, worauf die frage abzielt) und wird dann sogar leicht schnippisch. 
viel schlauer sind wir jetzt zwar auch nicht: aber immerhin ist jetzt klar, dass selbst der beta-status in absehbarer zeit nicht erreicht werden wird.


----------



## Batze (10. Oktober 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> viel schlauer sind wir jetzt zwar auch nicht: aber immerhin ist jetzt klar, dass selbst der beta-status in absehbarer zeit nicht erreicht werden wird.


Meinst du jetzt den Beta Status der kommenden Roadmap?


----------



## Bonkic (11. Oktober 2020)

zum 8. geburtstag gibts einen neuen, sehr ausführlichen letter from the chairman.
als wichtigste meilensteine nennt er icache, server meshing und quantum: "These three key technologies will round out the major technical pillars that will enable us to deliver a dynamic and seamless universe with incredible detail and scale. All are well into development and the question is no longer “if” but “when”." im nächsten jahr könnten wir zumindest teile davon in star citizen sehen, womit der schritt zum "echten" mmo gemacht wäre. die betonung liegt auf "könnte". ansonsten spricht roberts viel von visionen und ambitionen. er ist sich dabei nicht zu schade, jfk zu zitieren ("We Do These Things Not Because They Are Easy But Because They Are Hard") und bettet sogar die komplette moonshot-rede aus dem jahr 62 in seinen text ein. manche würden das sicher hybris nennen, aber na ja. btw haben jfk und die nasa übrigens ihr - haha - launch-versprechen gehalten, und waren dabei sogar schneller als cig mit star citizen. aber das natürlich nur am rande. 

https://robertsspaceindustries.com/comm-link/transmission/17805-Letter-From-The-Chairman

wer zu faul zum lesen ist:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JcnF43pfH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


ps:
außerdem erfährt man noch, dass inzwischen 640 menschen an star citizen / sq42 arbeiten. das ist nochmals ein deutlicher anstieg ggü der letzten bekannten zahl.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Oktober 2020)

außerdem wurde, ebenfalls gestern, ein neues videoformat 'the briefing room' eingeführt, in dem vierteljährlich über die fortschritte bei sq 42 berichtet werden soll:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dO-fWiYJ1I4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y-uR8lJFbMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2020)

bis zum 2. dezember findet die sog. Intergalactic Aerospace Expo 2950 statt. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N9OAuViakOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


in diesem zeitraum kann star citizien auch mal wieder völlig umsonst ausprobiert werden. 

offizielle IAE-Webseite mit weiteren details


----------



## Batze (21. November 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bis zum 2. dezember findet die sog. Intergalactic Aerospace Expo 2950 statt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juhuuu, es gibt Neu Versprechungen.


----------



## MrFob (24. November 2020)

Ok, screw Star Citizen. Ich bin dafuer, dass Cloud Imperium einfach ein Fernsehserie draus macht. 
Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wer die Leute sind oder worum es geht aber fand's trotzdem cool. Videos koennen sie halt.  




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xWikpyIU_RQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (24. November 2020)

die star-citizen-familie wächst weiter:
turbulent, woran cig allerdings bislang nur eine minderheitsbeteiligung ( 25% ) hält, gründet in montreal ein neues studio. 

- focused on building star systems for Cloud Imperium Game’s sci-fi Massively Multiplayer Online (MMO)
- This studio will contribute to the larger, global development pipeline of Star Citzen, which is currently distributed across the United States, the United Kingdom, and Germany.
- Over the next three years, Turbulent and CIG have plans to grow the studio to 100 developers.

https://www.gamespress.com/de/TURBULENT-CREATES-NEW-GAME-DEVELOPMENT-STUDIO-IN-MONTREAL-TO-MAKE-WORL


----------



## McDrake (24. November 2020)

Kanada ist ja bekannt für ihre Steuervorteile in dieser Branche.
Zuerst sich in England ein wenig Geld holen für Subventionen, dann rüber zum nächsten Land.
Schifft man die Gelder bissl hin und her....


----------



## Bonkic (24. Dezember 2020)

cig hat wie inzwischen üblich seine geschäftszahlen für das jahr 2019 (bitte beachten!) vorgelegt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die einkünfte sind auf einen neuen rekordwert von über 60 mio. dollar (+12 mio ggü 2018 ) gestiegen.
noch geringfügig stärker sind die kosten angewachsen, auf nun etwa 70 mio (+14 mio), natürlich ebenfalls neuer rekord.
das dürfte in erster linie am weiteren wachstum des studios liegen: die zahl der beschäftigten wuchs um weitere 80 auf über 600.
das ist kein durchschnittswert, sondern stellt jeweils den status zum jeweiligen jahresende dar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der fehlbetrag liegt dementsprechend bei um die 10 mio. dollar. 
mehr als aufgefangen wurde das durch die zwei zahlungen einer investorengruppe um die calder-familie (addiert 63,25 mio.).
auf der hohen kante hat cig damit 60 mio.

in finanznöte dürfte cig demnach so bald also definitiv nicht kommen. insbesondere, da die pledges im laufenden jahr 2020 den betrag aus dem vorjahr bei weitem übertreffen, geradezu pulverisieren: statt 47 mio. dollar (2019) hat cig schon jetzt 77 mio. auf diesem weg eingenommen! insgesamt belaufen sich die einnahmen (ohne investoren) also auf über 400 mio (subs und other income für 2020 natürlich nur geschätzt). investorengelder eingerechnet dementsprechend ~ 460 mio. 

alles natürlich ohne gewähr. kann und will nicht ausschließen, dass ich mich irgendwo verrechnet hab. 

quelle: cig


----------



## Bonkic (11. Januar 2021)

vor einigen tagen hat jetzt auch cig uk pflichtgemäß seinen geschäftsbericht vorgelegt. 

interessanter als der ganze wust an zahlen, ist, was ua unter dem punkt 'outlook' zu finden ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



demnach hat cig im vergangenen jahr eine "perpetual license" für die cryengine von crytek erworben.
eigentlich hätte man annehmen sollen, dass cig nach dem rechtsstreit keinerlei geschäftsbeziehungen mit crytek mehr pflegt.
außerdem hatte cig bekanntlich schon eine dauer-lizenz für die cryengine (3.irgendwas)  und nutzt diese offiziell genaugenommen ja überhaupt nicht mehr.

quelle: PDF


----------



## MichaelG (11. Januar 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> vor einigen tagen hat jetzt auch cig uk pflichtgemäß seinen geschäftsbericht vorgelegt.
> 
> interessanter als der ganze wust an zahlen, ist, was ua unter dem punkt 'outlook' zu finden ist:
> 
> ...



Ist vielleicht ein außergerichtlicher Deal ?


----------



## Bonkic (11. Januar 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht ein außergerichtlicher Deal ?



möglich, dass es damit zu tun hat, ja.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Januar 2021)

Wäre in meinen Augen die logischste Erklärung.


----------



## Vordack (11. Januar 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht ein außergerichtlicher Deal ?



War auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## Zybba (13. Januar 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> quelle: PDF


Wollte mich gerade für den Podcast bedienen. Da ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Link nicht geht.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Januar 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wollte mich gerade für den Podcast bedienen. Da ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Link nicht geht.



probiers hierüber: https://find-and-update.company-information.service.gov.uk/company/08815227/filing-history (letztes dokument)


----------



## Bonkic (16. Februar 2021)

es kann wieder free geflighted werden - bis 25. februar. 








						February Free Fly 2021 - Roberts Space Industries | Follow the development of Star Citizen and Squadron 42
					

Roberts Space Industries is the official go-to website for all news  about Star Citizen and Squadron 42. It also hosts the online store for game items and merch, as well as all the community tools used by our fans.



					robertsspaceindustries.com


----------



## Zybba (16. Februar 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es kann wieder free geflighted werden - bis 25. februar.


Danke für den Hinweis!
Ich glaube ich tu es mir nicht wieder an.
Hast du es schon mal gespielt? Falls ja, wann das letzte mal? Wie gefiel es dir?


----------



## Phone (16. Februar 2021)

Ich hab es letzte Woche gezockt, läuft rund und genug Content für ein paar Stunden zocken ist vorhanden


----------



## Bonkic (16. Februar 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis!
> Ich glaube ich tu es mir nicht wieder an.
> Hast du es schon mal gespielt? Falls ja, wann das letzte mal? Wie gefiel es dir?



das letzte mal hab ich ebenfalls bei irgendeinem free-fly-event anfang (?) 2020 reingeschnuppert.
das war alles sehr ernüchternd.
zunächst bin ich durch den boden der kabine geglitched. dann hab ich mein schiff gesucht, das nicht starten wollte. nach mehreren anläufen hats dann funktioniert und ich bin ein bißchen ziellos rumgeflogen, was ganz ok war. wirklich was zu tun gibts bzw gabs ja noch (?) nicht. immerhin  war die community wirklich nett. alle meine anfragen wurden umgehend beantwortet.

dann hab ich mir mal noch kurz den fps-modus angeschaut. der war aus performance-gründen beinahe völlig unspielbar.


----------



## Zybba (16. Februar 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das letzte mal hab ich ebenfalls bei irgendeinem free-fly-event anfang (?) 2020 reingeschnuppert.
> das war alles sehr ernüchternd.
> zunächst bin ich durch den boden der kabine geglitched.


Deckt sich bisher ziemlich mit meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## Venus (16. Februar 2021)

Hi für alle die mit dem Gedanken spielen SC zu testen. Jetzt ist tatsächlich ein guter Zeitpunkt.
Und nein ich will hier euch nicht meinen refferal code andrehen.
Ich kann bestätigen dass es letztes Jahr SC tatsächlich zum Teil unspielbar war.

Jetzt da Delamar, einer der Planeten die in Stanton waren, rausgenommen worden ist, Ist alles viel besser Spielbar.
Es gab vor kurzem ein Dynamisches Event. Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht.
Hier ein kurzes YT zu der letzten Phase des Events.
Die ganzen blauben Punkte auf dem Radar sind tatsächlich Spieler und der Server hats mitgemacht.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btbf5GOUFEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Da es im Spiel selbst kein Tutorial gibt hänge ich mal ein kurzes an in dem erklärt wird. Wie man ein SChiff spawnt und startet.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ca5cCLam0fY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Viele Grüße
Veantur


----------



## Bonkic (19. März 2021)

cig kooperiert mit einem weiteren studio: firesprite aus liverpool arbeitet schon seit anfang 2019 am modus theatre of war (mit).



> Firesprite’s collaboration with CIG on Theaters of War began in early 2019, when CIG outlined the vision for a multiplayer combined-arms experience taking place within the Star Citizen universe. Since then, Firesprite and CIG have collaborated to design and build this experience utilizing Star Citizen’s proprietary technology, tools, and game assets. The combined learnings and advancements made for the combined-arms game mode have benefited and continue to benefit the core gameplay of both Star Citizen and Squadron 42.







__





						Cloud Imperium Games and Firesprite Unveil Development Partnership for Star Citizen Multiplayer Mode  | Firesprite
					

UK-based Developer’s Key Role in Development of Star Citizen Combined Arms Multiplayer Mode Confirmed Ahead of Community Playtest




					www.firesprite.com
				








__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rR_Zx41l0ZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (19. März 2021)

Die Firma hat jetzt aber auch noch keine Bäume ausgerissen.
Und welche Erfahrung haben die im Bereich Online-MP?


----------



## Batze (20. März 2021)

Gibt es denn schon weitere Infos über das Solo Spiel? Habe da schon lange nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## fud1974 (22. März 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon weitere Infos über das Solo Spiel? Habe da schon lange nichts mehr gehört.



Zuletzt so richtig im Dezember letzten Jahres glaube ich.. aber auch nur, dass sie dazu bis auf weiteres wohl nichts mehr sagen und 2021 eher unwahrscheinlich ist..









						Star Citizen: Entwicklung von Squadron 42 noch lange nicht abgeschlossen
					

Der Singleplayer-Ableger Squadron 42 vom Weltraumspiel Star Citizen wird noch einige Zeit auf sich warten lassen.




					www.pcgames.de


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2021)

nach mehreren monaten funkstille haben sich anfang juli mal wieder chris und sogar sandi in einem video blicken lassen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0bb4kBwa2iM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


vielleicht interessantestes detail (~ minute 24): familie roberts will in kürze in chris' alte heimat manchester übersiedeln, um mit dem dortigen team squadron 42 "fertigzustellen", wie er sagt.


----------



## Vordack (11. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> vielleicht interessantestes detail (~ minute 24): familie roberts will in kürze in chris' alte heimat manchester übersiedeln, um mit dem dortigen team squadron 42 "fertigzustellen", wie er sagt.



Das war mit Sicherheit ein Versprecher wg Nervosität oder so. Bin auch darüber "gestolpert"  Er meinte bestimmt irgendeinen Teil davon fertigzustellen.

Frage: Wird Servermesching nur für das persistent Universe genutzt oder auch für SQ 42? Weil dass ist ja noch lange nicht fertig, genauso wie viele andere Sachen (Inventarsystem, KI...).

Da SQ42 auch von den Verbesserungen profitiert die SC betreffen glaube ich nicht das SQ42 Veröffentlich wird bevor SC in die 1.0 geht weil erst dann alle Grundsysteme implementiert sind.

Der Post über Deinem spricht auch eine andere Sprache.

Wir wissen doch mittlerweile daß solche Aussagen mit Vorsicht zu geniessen sind, also keinen Urlaub planen und ganz ruhig abwarten und nicht zu viel hineininterpretieren


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2021)

passt nur am rande hierhin, aber irgendwie halt schon:

amazon hat sich der lumberyard engine entledigt.



> Amazon is abandoning its Lumberyard 3D engine project before it even leaves beta, but in a way that means it could live on for years to come: it's donating it to the newly formed Open 3D Foundation for release and continued development under a permissive open-source licence.











						Amazon Lumberyard is dead, long live the permissively licensed Open 3D Engine
					

Company donates the whole shooting match to the newly formed foundation, joins as founding member




					www.theregister.com


----------



## fud1974 (14. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> passt nur am rande hierhin, aber irgendwie halt schon:
> 
> amazon hat sich der lumberyard engine entledigt.
> 
> ...



Interessant in mehrerer Hinsicht.. wenn die Open-Source wird und ein nicht allzu alter Stand der Cryengine ist im Prinzip.. macht die Cryengine noch Sinn? Passt hier auch ins Bild das Gerücht des Verkaufes von Crytek an Tencent?


----------



## Batze (14. Juli 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Passt hier auch ins Bild das Gerücht des Verkaufes von Crytek an Tencent?


Das ist mehr als nur ein Gerücht. Entscheidend ist jetzt auch wie die Regierung dazu steht, denn Crytek beliefert ja auch echte Militärsimulationen.


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> cig kooperiert mit einem weiteren studio: firesprite aus liverpool arbeitet schon seit anfang 2019 am modus theatre of war (mit).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da firesprite nun von sony übernommen wurde, arbeitet sony nun gewissermaßen an star citizen mit. 
gerüchte um eine ps5-version werden also wohl nur ne frage der zeit sein.


----------



## McDrake (9. September 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da firesprite nun von sony übernommen wurde, arbeitet sony nun gewissermaßen an star citizen mit.
> gerüchte um eine ps5-version werden also wohl nur ne frage der zeit sein.


Zum Lauch der PS6*Pro*


----------



## Batze (9. September 2021)

War doch nur eine Frage der Zeit wann SC auch in den (lukrativen)Konsolenmarkt einsteigt.


----------



## MichaelG (9. September 2021)

Solange nicht auf einmal ein Sony Exclusive vor dem Release daraus wird.


----------



## McDrake (9. September 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Solange nicht auf einmal ein Sony Exclusive vor dem Release daraus wird.


Nene

Wird ein EPIC-Deal


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. September 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Nene
> 
> Wird ein EPIC-Deal


Mich wunderts sogar ein wenig dass die das Portmonae bis jetzt noch nicht gezückt haben.


----------



## Batze (9. September 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mich wunderts sogar ein wenig dass die das Portmonae bis jetzt noch nicht gezückt haben.


Warum sollten sie auch?


----------



## Zybba (13. Oktober 2021)

Werbung in eigener Sache:
Wir haben im aktuellen Podcast über die Citizencon gesprochen.

Hörts euch an. Egal ob Fanboy, Hater oder irgendwas dazwischen. Hauptsache ihr klickt drauf!


----------



## Bonkic (10. November 2021)

cig eröffnet im kommenden jahr ein weiteres studio in manchester:



> International independent videogame developer Cloud Imperium Games today announced it will open a new game development studio in Manchester’s Enterprise City district, scheduled for May 2022. The Manchester studio will create more than 700 jobs in the metropolitan area by 2023, and over 1,000 within the next five years.











						Cloud Imperium Games to Open New Videogame Development Studio in Manchester, UK
					

Cloud Imperium Games Opens New Manchester studio



					www.businesswire.com
				




bei den zahlen muss ich erstmal schlucken: das wäre eine glatte verdoppelung der derzeitigen belegschaft bis 2023, also binnen eines einzigen jahres! über 1.000 neue angestellte bis ~ 2026. wow! 



> The company currently employs more than 700 people worldwide, with 400 employees based at its current UK studio headquartered in Wilmslow, Cheshire. The Wilmslow team will relocate to their new headquarters at the heart of the Enterprise City district in Manchester Goods Yard – a media, tech and creative cluster designed to connect people and businesses, encourage collaboration and create success through expert place-making.



da könnte dürfte wohl bedeuten, dass es summa summarum (bis 23) "nur" 300 neu geschaffene stellen sein werden / sollen. klingt realistischer, wäre aber immer noch enorm. 

edit:
habs oben korrigiert, da von "relocate", die rede ist. also 300 neue jobs bis 23 und 600 bis 26. bei den aktuellen ~ 700 wären das in der endabrechnung 1.300.


----------



## Zybba (10. November 2021)

Irgendwer muss ja neue Schiffe entwerfen und die bereits verkauften blaupausen umsetzen. @Strauchritter wartet auf seine merchantman!


----------



## Bonkic (10. November 2021)

diese enorme expansion wirft natürlich die frage auf, wie cig das, trotz rekordeinnahmen während der pandemiemonate, finanzieren will. die jährlichen kosten sollten in schon sehr absehbarer zukunft auf einen dreistelligen mio-betrag steigen. 

eigentlich wollen mir da nur 2 möglichkeiten einfallen: 1) sq42 (ep 1) erscheint nächstes jahr, was wir wohl ausschließen können. zumal die aufstockung ja wohl gerade dazu dienen soll, sq42 erstmal fertigzustellen. oder aber 2) cig hat weitere investoren an land gezogen (bzw calder buttert noch mehr rein).


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2021)

Selbst wenn SQ42 "demnächst" fertig gestellt wird, glaube ich nicht, dass es hier viele Käufer geben wird ... die, die es interessiert, dürften bereits bei KS und CF zugeschlagen und Geld investiert haben.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Selbst wenn SQ42 "demnächst" fertig gestellt wird, glaube ich nicht, dass es hier viele Käufer geben wird ... die, die es interessiert, dürften bereits bei KS und CF zugeschlagen und Geld investiert haben.


Ich würde das nicht unterschätzen, ich kenne zB einige die das als fertiges Produkt aber auch erst dann!, interessiert.
Das ist natürlich nicht repräsentativ, dürfte aber einige mehr geben die so denken, dazu kommen dann noch geläuterte "Kritiker" (die "das wird nie was" Fraktion) die jedes Bit umdrehen werden um es doch noch madig zu machen. 🤣


----------



## McDrake (10. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Selbst wenn SQ42 "demnächst" fertig gestellt wird, glaube ich nicht, dass es hier viele Käufer geben wird ... die, die es interessiert, dürften bereits bei KS und CF zugeschlagen und Geld investiert haben.


Ich seh auch nicht, wie SQ42 x Millionen an Neugeld reinbringen würden.
Darum liegt da auch kein Fokus drauf.


LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht unterschätzen, ich kenne zB einige die das als fertiges Produkt aber auch erst dann!, interessiert.
> Das ist natürlich nicht repräsentativ, dürfte aber einige mehr geben die so denken, dazu kommen dann noch geläuterte "Kritiker" (die "das wird nie was" Fraktion) die jedes Bit umdrehen werden um es doch noch madig zu machen. 🤣


Viele der Kritiker haben aber schon früher gekauft (*handheb*).
Das Gameplay muss dann bei SQ42 schon sehr gut sein, dass da eine grössere Summe reinkommt mit Neukunden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. November 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Viele der Kritiker haben aber schon früher gekauft (*handheb*).


Die meine ich nicht, sondern die Fraktion ohne Gründe die einfach mal mit den Wölfen heulen will. 😆


----------



## Zybba (10. November 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> ich kenne zB einige die das als fertiges Produkt aber auch erst dann!, interessiert.


Da zähle ich mich dazu.
Wenn ein fertiges Spiel da ist und es mich anspricht, kaufe ich es gerne.


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eigentlich wollen mir da nur 2 möglichkeiten einfallen: 1) sq42 (ep 1) erscheint nächstes jahr, was wir wohl ausschließen können. zumal die aufstockung ja wohl gerade dazu dienen soll, sq42 erstmal fertigzustellen. oder aber 2) cig hat weitere investoren an land gezogen (bzw calder buttert noch mehr rein).



3. option wäre ein börsengang.
so oder so; irgendwo muss die kohle herkommen, auch wenn man in manchester mutmaßlich einiges an staatlicher förderkohle wird einsacken können (weiß ich nicht, ist aber wohl zu vermuten). 

side note: die gesamten einnahmen dürften sich inzwischen auf pi mal daumen 'ne halbe mrd. dollar belaufen.


----------



## Batze (11. November 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> 3. option wäre ein börsengang.


Das schließe ich erstmal komplett aus. Denn dann könnte er als CEO selbst von Heute auf Morgen gefeuert werden.
Und eigentlich wollte er doch eh keinen ins Boot mit reinholen. Also das es da Größere Investoren gibt widerspricht sich doch schon von dem was er mal gesagt hat.


----------



## McDrake (12. November 2021)

Zum Thema Mitarbeiterzahlen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MRW24OxDGFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (12. November 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Zum Thema Mitarbeiterzahlen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie weiter vorne schon gesagt; ich denke, mit der zahl 1.700 liegt er falsch. 
ich hatte zunächst denselben fehler, so es denn einer ist / war (wovon ich ausgehe), gemacht. 

an seiner grundlegenden argumentation ändert das natürlich nur wenig. 
ich werde mich jetzt aber hüten, irgendwelche vergleiche mit anderen space-games anzustellen. keine lust, dass es hier gleich wieder eskaliert.


----------



## Zybba (12. November 2021)

Everspace 2 wird eh das beste.


----------



## Rabowke (12. November 2021)

Freelancer 2!


----------



## Batze (12. November 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Freelancer 2!


SC sollte ja für viele genau das werden. Also, ist doch in Arbeit.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Dezember 2021)

wie inzwischen üblich hat cig auch dieses jahr wieder um den 20. dez. rum seine geschäftszahlen vorgelegt. bitte beachten: es geht um das jahr *2020*!

die einkünfte sind, das war natürlich schon bekannt, geradezu exorbitant gestiegen, auf über 88 mio. dollar (2019: 60 mio). grund war wohl zweifelsfrei die pandemie. offenbar hatten zahlreiche backer frei gewordenes geld in star citizen gesteckt. das setzt sich in diesem jahr fort: auch 2021 wird wieder ein rekordjahr bei den pledges (80+ mio.).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ebenfalls gestiegen, wenn auch lange nicht in diesem ausmaß, sind die angefallenen kosten: von rund 70 auf 80 mio. kein wunder angesichts des abermals gewachsenen headcounts (s.u.). vielleicht nur am rande interessant: im posten capex steckt der erwerb der cryengine-lizenz (wurde hier schon mal irgendwann erwähnt): "impacted by the purchase of the perpetual Company CryEngine license for use not just in our current games, but also for potential use in any future projects that CIG might develop". was auch immer das bedeuten mag. eigentlich sollte man ja annehmen, cig sei noch ein paar jahre mit sc / sq42 ausgelastet. wir hatten, oder zumindest einige hier, ja eher vermutet, dass es sich bei der investition um teil der gütlichen einigung mit crytek im beigelegten rechtstreit handelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie erwähnt ist cig weiter gewachsen auf (ende 2020) rund 700 angestellte weltweit. dabei wirds, wie vor einigen wochen schon gezeigt, nicht bleiben. in den kommenden jahren soll die expansion sogar noch an tempo zulegen. vielleicht arbeitet ein teil dann ja tatsächlich an anderen projekten; wer weiß?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



summa summarum hat cig trotz der gewaltig gestiegenen einkünfte nur ein vergleichsweise kleines plus von 7 mio dollar in der bilanz stehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



quelle:





						Cloud Imperium Financials for 2020
					

CIG's Chief Financial Officer Presents Our Accounting for the 2020 Financial Year




					cloudimperiumgames.com


----------



## McDrake (22. Dezember 2021)

Könnte es nicht auch sein, dass das HQ in England vergrössert wird, während in den USA ein wenig abgebaut wird?
Roberts ist ja auch nach GB gezogen, oder?


----------



## Bonkic (23. Dezember 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Könnte es nicht auch sein, dass das HQ in England vergrössert wird, während in den USA ein wenig abgebaut wird?



denkbar. alllerdings spielt die us-sektion für die entwicklung jetzt wohl eh nicht mehr so die ganz große rolle. das wachstum soll künftig aber in erster linie (oder nur) in europa (uk) stattfinden.



McDrake schrieb:


> Roberts ist ja auch nach GB gezogen, oder?



sollte ende 2021 / anfang 2022 geschehen.
irgendwer hier im forum meinte, das wäre auch schon passiert. keine ahnung. ich hab jedenfallls nix davon mitbekommen. allzu große bedeutung würde ich dem jetzt aber eh nicht zumessen wolllen.  klingt mir eher nach ner symbolischen sache für die fans; nach dem motto: "der chef macht das jetzt selbst!". 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Zybba (23. Dezember 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ...


Habs gelesen! :bros:

Falls aktuelle offizielle Spielerzahlen veröffentlicht werden sollten, haust du das hier mit rein?


----------



## Zybba (5. Januar 2022)

Ich war heute mal wieder auf der Suche nach offiziellen *aktiven *Spielerzahlen und habe dabei dieses Doc gefunden:








						Crowdfunding Development Spreadsheet Version 2.0
					

Frontpage   Checkout the new Dashboard, its realy cool:,<a href="https://ccugame.app/star-citizen-funding-dashboard/funding-dashboard">https://ccugame.app/star-citizen-funding-dashboard/funding-dashboard</a>,you dont need a account, just reclick the link if you get redirected to the login page Al...




					docs.google.com
				




War in meinem Fall nicht hilfreich und ist vielen Interessierten sicher bekannt. Ich dachte mal, ich poste es dennoch hier. Das hier ist für mich der offizielle SC Thread.


----------



## Zybba (19. Mai 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal wieder auf der Suche nach offiziellen *aktiven *Spielerzahlen und habe dabei dieses Doc gefunden:



Nach langer Zeit gibts jetzt endlich mal wieder offizielle Zahlen, wie ich es mir gewünscht hatte:


> Our wins in 2021 set us up for an absolutely historic start to 2022. So far, we have blown past all our projections on new players joining the ‘verse. In fact, this year, we have more than doubled our rate of New User acquisition, and with the recent launch of Alpha 3.17: Fueling Fortunes, we are seeing over two thousand new players a day joining the ‘verse. *Our DAU (Daily Active Users) has grown by over 50% since the numbers I shared in my last Letter from the Chairman in December 2020*, and with this latest patch, we are enjoying double the daily login traffic of our last April patch launch. We are enjoying *MAU (Monthly Active Users) which is well beyond the highs of 2020.* And we have had nearly 1 million New Accounts created since then, and more than half a million New Pledging Players join the game. And this week, we had our 2 millionth unique player log in to play Star Citizen. We are on track this year to break 4 million total accounts, over 1 million unique logins this year, and more than $500 million in lifetime revenue.


Quelle

Es scheint also gut zu laufen für CIG.


----------



## Zybba (21. Mai 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit gibts jetzt endlich mal wieder offizielle Zahlen, wie ich es mir gewünscht hatte:
> 
> Quelle
> 
> Es scheint also gut zu laufen für CIG.


Im kommenden Podcast werden wir über den Post von Chris Roberts sprechen.
Da ich online keine brauchbare Zusammenfassung fand, hab ich mal die wichtigen Eckpunkte aufgeschrieben:


Teilweise Rückkehr in Büros, um Workflows zu verbessern
In 2022 mehr neue Spieler als erwartet: seit 3.17 täglich 2.000 Stück
Tägliche aktive Nutzerzahlen sind seit Ende 2020 um über 50% gewachsen
Monatlich aktive Zahlen “ein gutes Stück über den Höchstzahlen 2020”
Seitdem 1M neue Accounts, 50% als zahlende Kunden
Erwartung 2022: 1M Unique Logins, insgesamt 4M Accounts und 500M$ Einnahmen,
Laut Roadmap kommt 4.0 "in Zukunft”, auf jeden Fall nicht mehr 2022
Alpha 3.18 soll Persistenz bringen, 4.0 Server Meshing, irgendwann dazwischen Gen12
Mitarbeiter werden weiter aufgestockt, neue Büroräume gebaut
Citizencon 2022 rein digital, keine Gameplay Demo und S42
International Bar Citizen Day: Mitte Juni, Events in Studionähe
Vllt. kann ja wer von euch auch was damit anfangen.
Falls jemand nen Fehler finden sollte, gerne Bescheid geben.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Mai 2022)

Nachdem was ich hier so lese brauchen wir vor 2024/25 nicht mit einem Release von SQ42 zu rechnen. mit SC demzufolge entsprechend später. Aber wie sagt man so schön ?? Es kommt wenn es kommt.


----------



## Zybba (5. Oktober 2022)

Ich glaube, das hier ist am ehesten der "offizielle" Star Citizen Thread.

Nächste Woche ists schon so weit! Die alljährliche CitizenCon findet statt.
Für den Community Podcast werden wir wieder eine Sonderfolge aufnehmen, die sich nur mit der aktuellen CitizenCon/SC beschäftigt.

Dafür suchen wir aktuell noch einen weiteren Teilnehmer. Hätte jemand hier Lust?
Die Aufnahme wäre nach dem Tag der Präsentation, also abends am 09.10.

Falls du Interesse hast, darauf würdest du dich einlassen:
https://anchor.fm/pcgc-podcast/episodes/PCGC-Podcast-97---Citizen-Con-formaggio-e1221on
https://anchor.fm/pcgc-podcast/episodes/PCGC-Podcast-190---Citizencon-Artists-e18o0do


----------



## Bonkic (1. Januar 2023)

cig hat seine zahlen für 2021 (!) vorgelegt:

die einkünfte sind weiter gestiegen, die 100-mio-dollar-schallmauer wurde erstmals durchbrochen. der posten sales / pledges (also insbesondere spiel- und schiffsverkäufe) macht mit 86 mio. natürlich den löwenanteil aus. das sind 10 mio mehr als 2020. [diese zahl wurde 2022 übrigens schon wieder geradezu pulverisiert: um die 115 mio. sollten es da sein.]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer nun meint, cig würde irgendwas davon auf die seite legen, der irrt: die ausgaben sind nämlich noch stärker gestiegen. von 80 auf ebenfalls ziemlich genau 100 mio. cig gibt demnach genau das aus, was es auch einnimmt. ein problem ist das aber wohl kaum, da cig nach wie vor (fast) das gesamte investment der calder-familiy als sicherheit auf der hohen kante liegen hat (~ 63 mio. dollar). die gesamtkosten für star citizen / sq 42 haben damit ende 2021 übrigens die 500-mio-dollar marke geknackt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie üblich alles ohne gewähr. 
quelle mit weiteren einzelheiten: https://cloudimperiumgames.com/blog/corporate/cloud-imperium-financials-for-2021


----------



## Phone (2. Januar 2023)

Und die Alpha ist immer noch nen Haufen Müll xD
Vor 10 Min eingeloggt, in meine StarRunner gesetzt, Hyperantrieb an und dann versucht aus dem Sitz zu steigen...PUFF...ich rutsch durch den Boden des Schiffs, lande im Weltall und kann zusehen wie mein Schiff  seine Reise allein durchzieht.

Optisch ist es jetzt leider auch nicht mehr Prall.

Ich wollte eigentlich nur noch SQ 42 Spielen aber selbst dies will ich nicht mehr.


----------

